# knitting tea party friday 27 October '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 27 October '17

My oldest daughter Heather has her birthday today. I must remember to call her. Her present will be late but she won't mind.

I have been really tired this week. Not sure what that is about. I feel like I could sleep around the clock. I'm going to try not to take a nap today - I would no doubt sleep right through night and I would miss the opening.

Braised Red Cabbage
(pictured below with Pressure Cooker Chicken (http://www.budgetbytes.com/2016/06/pressure-cooker-chicken-rice/) and mashed potatoes)

Braised Red Cabbage is an easy, cost efficient, and healthful side for your comforting winter meals.

Ingredients
2 Tbsp butter ($0.26)
1 yellow onion ($0.32)
2 lbs red cabbage (about 6-8 cups shredded) ($1.09)
1 granny smith apple ($0.70)
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar ($0.24)
1/4 cup water (or more as needed) ($0.00)
1/2 tsp salt ($0.02)
Freshly cracked pepper ($0.03)

Directions
1. Finely dice the onion and add it to a large pot along with the butter. Sauté over medium to medium-low heat for about 5 minutes, or until the onions are soft and transparent. 
2. While the onions are sautéing, finely shred the cabbage and thinly slice the apple. 
3. Add the cabbage, apple, vinegar, water, and salt to the pot. Turn the heat to medium, place a lid on the pot, and let the cabbage cook, stirring occasionally, until very tender (20-30 minutes, depending on your desired texture). If the bottom of the pot begins to dry up, add another 1/4 cup water. 
4. Taste the cabbage and season with freshly cracked pepper or more salt or vinegar if desired.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/10/braised-red-cabbage/

kristiekrew found this recipe and gave it to me to share. Sounds easy enough.

Make creamy ice cream in your food processor

1. Want homemade ice cream but don't have an ice cream maker? No problem. 
2. Mix up a batch of your favorite ice cream base, freeze the mixture flat in a freezer bag.
3. Crumble the frozen concoction into your Food Processor. 
4. Blitz until smooth, transfer to a container, freeze completely, then serve!

Kristiekrew/ktp

Macaroon Peach Jam Bars

Found this recipe on a page ripped out from an old magazine. I love the taste of coconut combined with almond flavoring and peach jam! You can use any jam of your choice, raspberry would be another good choice. You will want to use a thicker jam, not too soft. The peach jam I used was a bit too soft, I would have liked more of the jam to show in the tart.

Ingredientgs
2 eggs, beaten
1/4 cup water
1/3 cup sugar
3/4 teaspoon almond extract
1 1/4 cup unsweetened shredded coconut, I like using angel flake
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
15 - 3" tart shells, placed on a baking sheet.
Peach jam, 1 teaspoon per shell

Directions
1. Whisk together eggs, water, sugar, almond extract, coconut, and baking powder.
2. Scoop 1 teaspoon of jam into each tart shell.
3. Spoon coconut mixture over jam in each tart.
4. Bake in 425º oven for 10 minutes then reduce heat to 350º and bake for another 15 minutes until golden brown. 
NOTE: They will puff up as they bake, then deflate a little as they cool.
5. Remove from oven and allow to cool.
6. These tarts are a nice treat to enjoy warm or you can freeze them for another occasion.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/02/macaroon-peach-jam-bars.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Loaded Baked Potato and Chicken Casserole

serves 4

Ingredients
3 - 4 medium russet potatoes, scrubbed and diced small
(about 1.5 lbs. or 4 1/2 cups)*
1 lb. boneless, skinless chicken breasts, diced
4 slices bacon, cooked crisp, cooled and crumbled
1 1/2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
4 green onions, sliced (green parts only for low-FODMAP/low-fructose)
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/2 cup heavy cream (use 1/2 cup lactose-free milk whisked with 1 tablespoon gluten-free flour for low-FODMAP)
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut into small pieces

Directions
1. Heat oven to 350 degrees F. Lightly grease a 9" x 9" baking pan or casserole dish.
2. Spread half of the diced potatoes in bottom of pan (see note below on parboiling the potatoes*). 
3. Place the diced chicken breasts evenly on top. Season chicken with 1/4 teaspoon each salt and pepper. Sprinkle with half the bacon crumbles, 1/2 cup of the cheese, and half the green onions.
4. Spread the remaining diced potatoes on top, followed by the remaining bacon, another 1/2 cup cheese, remaining green onions and another 1/4 teaspoon each salt and pepper. 
5. Pour heavy cream (or lactose-free milk and flour mixture) over top of casserole and then dot with the butter. 
6. Cover with aluminum foil and bake in the preheated oven for 1 hour. Uncover and bake another 30 minutes. In the last few minutes of baking, sprinkle with the remaining 1/2 cup cheddar cheese and bake until melted. Serve.

* Several comments have mentioned that the potatoes do not cook completely during baking of this casserole. If this is a concern for you, I recommend following these directions from wikiHow: How to Parboil Potatoes (http://www.wikihow.com/Parboil-Potatoes). Parboil the potatoes before placing in the casserole dish. This will ensure the potatoes cook completely!

http://www.deliciousasitlooks.com/2013/05/loaded-baked-potato-chicken-casserole.html

Warm Caramel Banana Cake

Serves 9

Ingredients:
1/4 cup butter, soft
3/4 cup brown sugar
1 egg
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 bananas, mashed *
1 cup flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup milk or buttermilk

broiled icing
1/3 cup butter
2/3 cups brown sugar
1/4 cup cream (coffee cream or sour cream is fine) 
1/2 cup chopped nuts (I used pecans)

Directions
1. Preheat oven to 350° F. Grease an 8 or 9 inch square pan.
2. Beat butter and sugar until creamy. 
3. Beat in egg and then the mashed bananas and vanilla.
4. Combine dry ingredients and stir into wet. 
5. Stir in the milk or buttermilk. 
6. Spread into prepared pan and bake 30 minutes or until toothpick tests done.
7. Meanwhile, mix icing ingredients together in a saucepan and bring to boil. Cook 1-2 minutes.
8. Remove from heat and stir in nuts. Set aside
9. When cake is done spread hot cake with icing and return to oven on broil setting for 2-3 minutes, watching to be sure it doesn't burn. It will bubble and turn a dark caramel color. Serve warm or cooled.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/10/warm-caramel-banana-cake.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

MOROCCAN LENTIL AND VEGETABLE STEW

Warm intoxicating spices make this vegetable filled Moroccan Lentil and Vegetable Stew perfect for cold Autumn nights.

Total Cost $6.02 recipe / $0.75 serving
Prep Time 5 minutes
Cook Time 45 minutes
Total Time 50 minutes
Servings (1.5 cups each)
Author Adapted from Wegmans.com

INGREDIENTS
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.26
1 medium yellow onion $0.32
4 cloves garlic, minced $0.32
4 stalks, about half a bunch celery $0.75
1/2 Tbsp ground cumin $0.15
1 tsp turmeric $0.10
1 tsp cinnamon $0.10
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper $0.02
15 oz. can chickpeas $0.69
28 oz. can diced tomatoes $0.89
1/2 lb. frozen cauliflower florets $0.70
6 cups vegetable broth $0.78*
1 cup brown lentils $0.70
1 bay leaf $0.15

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Dice the onion and mince the garlic. Sauté both in a large pot with olive oil over medium heat until softened. 
2. Dice the celery while the onions and garlic are sautéing, then add to the pot and continue to sauté for 2-3 minutes more.
3. Add the cumin, turmeric, cinnamon, and cayenne pepper to the pot. Stir and cook the spices with the vegetables for 1-2 minutes.
4. Add the diced tomatoes (with juices), chickpeas (rinsed and drained), and cauliflower florets (no need to thaw). Stir the pot until everything is well mixed.
5. Add the vegetable broth and bay leaf, turn the heat up to high, place a lid on the pot, and allow it to come to a boil. 6. Once it reaches a boil, add the lentils. Stir and let it come back up to a boil, then turn the heat down to low. Let the stew simmer on low, with the lid, for 30 minutes.
7. After simmering for 30 minutes, the lentils should be tender. 
8. Remove the bay leaf and give the stew a taste. Add salt if needed (this will depend on the type of vegetable broth used. I did not add any additional salt), then serve.

RECIPE NOTES
*I use Better Than Bouillon soup base to make my broth.

I can't express how much I love this soup. It has so much flavor and texture, plus it's filled with fiber and anti-inflammatory spices. Then, after making it and wolfing down a bowl, I noticed that, "Hey! This is vegan!" That's the best type of vegan food-the kind that's so good that you don't even notice till you stop and think about it.

I didn't have time, but I highly suggest making some Homemade naan (http://www.budgetbytes.com/2010/09/naan/) to dip in the amazing broth. Do it. You won't be sorry.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2014/11/moroccan-lentil-vegetable-stew/

FOCACCIA ROLLS
$1.20 RECIPE / $0.10 SERVING

No kneading required for these focaccia rolls! The long, overnight fermentation develops the gluten with no effort from you!

Total Cost $1.20 recipe / $0.10 serving
Prep Time 18 hours
Cook Time 25 minutes
Total Time 18 hours 25 minutes
Servings 12

INGREDIENTS
4 cups all-purpose flour $0.59
1/2 Tbsp salt $0.05
1/4 tsp instant yeast $0.02
2 cups water $0.00
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.24
2 Tbsp Italian seasoning $0.30

INSTRUCTIONS
1. The day before (about 18 hours ahead of time) combine the flour, salt, and yeast in a large bowl. Stir until well mixed. 
2. Add the water, starting with 1.5 cups, and add a little more at a time until the flour forms a cohesive, wet ball. There should not be any dry flour left on the bottom of the bowl. The total amount of water you'll need will vary, but should be between 1.5 to 2 cups. 
3. Loosely cover the bowl with plastic wrap and let it sit at room temperature for 16-18 hours to ferment.
4. After 16-18 hours, the dough will look like a large, bubbly mass. Sprinkle with enough flour to be able to scrape it out of the bowl without it sticking to your hands. 
5. Place the dough on a well floured surface. 
6. Cut the dough into 12 pieces. Shape each piece into a small ball. The dough will be quite wet, floppy, and sticky, so sprinkle liberally with flour as you work.
7. Place the rolls on a baking sheet covered in foil and lightly sprayed with non-stick spray (I used two baking sheets). 
8. Brush the top of each lightly with olive oil. Sprinkle the Italian seasoning over top. Let rise for 30 minutes to one hour or until doubled in size.
9. While the rolls are still rising, preheat the oven to 425 degrees. 
10. Once it is fully preheated, place the rolls in the oven and bake until the surface is a light golden brown (about 25 minutes). Serve warm!

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2012/04/focaccia-rolls/

CRANBERRY ORANGE SHORTBREAD COOKIES

POSTED BY ALLIE
PREP TIME: 45 MINUTES
COOK TIME :12 MINUTES
YIELD: ABOUT 50 COOKIES

INGREDIENTS:
1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter
1 cup granulated white sugar
1 large Eggland's Best egg
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
between 3 and 3 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/3 cup cornstarch
3/4 teaspoon kosher salt
2/3 cup dried sweetened cranberries, very finely chopped
zest of one medium orange

DIRECTIONS:
1. Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F, and line baking sheets with parchment paper.
2. Place the butter and sugar in the bowl of an electric stand mixer, and beat on medium-low speed until smooth.
3. Add the egg and vanilla, and continue to beat until incorporated.
4. Add 3 cups of the flour, the cornstarch, and salt, and stir on low speed until a stiff dough has formed.
5. If the dough still feels sticky, add more flour (1/4 cup at a time) until it pulls away cleanly from the sides of the bowl.
6. Stir in the dried cranberries and orange zest.
7. Between 2 sheets of parchment paper, roll the dough to a thickness of 1/8-inch.
8. Use a 2 1/2-inch fluted round cookie cutter to cut shapes.
9. Place the unbaked cookies on the prepared baking sheets, and bake for 10 to 14 minutes, or until just beginning to turn golden around the edges.

http://www.recipegirl.com/2017/10/23/cranberry-orange-shortbread-cookies/

Pumpkin Spice Oatmeal Raisin Cookies

Prep Time: 15 minutes
Cook Time: 10 minutes
Yield: 2 dozen cookies

Ingredients
1 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 1/2 teaspoons pumpkin spice
1/2 cup (1 stick) butter, room temperature
1/2 cup dark brown sugar
1/3 cup granulated sugar
1 large egg
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 1/4 cups old fashioned oats
1 cup raisins, I like to use a mix of golden and Thompson

Directions
1. Preheat oven to 375F degrees.
2. Line a large baking sheet with a nonstick baking mat or parchment paper.
3. Whisk together the flour, salt, baking powder, baking soda, and pumpkin spice in a medium bowl.
4. Using a stand mixer, beat the butter and both sugars together until light and fluffy. 
5. Add egg and vanilla, mix until combined. 
6. Slowly add the dry ingredients to wet ingredients. Mix until just combined. 
7. Stir in the oats and raisins.
8. Drop cookies by heaping tablespoon on lined baking baking sheet about 2 inches apart. 
9. Bake for 10 minutes or until cookies are light brown around the edges. Be sure not to over cook! 
10. Remove cookies from oven and let cool on baking sheet for five minutes until transferring to a cooling rack. Repeat with remaining cookie dough.

http://www.mountainmamacooks.com/2017/10/pumpkin-spice-oatmeal-raisin-cookies/

Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 20th October, 2017* * by Darowil & Lurker*

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-502427-1.html#11513717

*Bustworkerbee's* 11 yo DN with the heart issues needs surgery ASAP - hoping it can be done via the groin to avoid a the heart lung machine as she doesn't come off this well.

Friend of *Tami's* ( Luckylady on the main forum) has major health issues that need addressing before she can have needed surgery.

*Railyn* is amazed at how much better she is feeling without the ongoing care of Ray. He is really happy some days and hates it other days.

*Ohiojoy's* DH has the Flu - hopefully he doesn't hand it on to anyone else. Tim is finished his PT for now. While the move of Elm is meeting all sorts of blockages so they are still in the old place.

*Gwen* had an unwell DGS during the week and she needed to care for him because he had a stomach. (sorry Gwen couldn't resist teasing you). Gwen herself has had her ears tested, apparently it is not vertigo, and now sadly has lost a small chest with precious contents to the 'Good Will'

*Cashmeregma* was in Canada for her aunts 99th birthday. Her DB came with them - a mixed experience in that he seemed to enjoy himself most of the time but at other times was overcome by extreme grief - a result of the brain damage from hydrocephalus. She has managed to find all the required information and papers and has sent in the application for US citizenship (over 4lbs in weight!).

A friend of *Machriste's* has had surgery for her 5th bout with cancer (all unrelated). Immediately post-op she was doing really well.

*Sugarsugar's* DGD is unwell again with a cough and going back to the doctor. Fortunately she does not have a recurrence of her earlier illness.

*Swedenme* - Sonja's Mishka has died after being poorly for a few days, we will miss her tales of Mishka's doings.

*Designer1234* - Shirley is suffering from Shingles, less severe than might be because she has had the vaccination.

*Poledra* - Kaye Jo's Christopher's girl friend has been kicked out because she was using drugs. He hopes to get full-time work. David has an insurance problem -partly because it is a small company.

*TNS* Good to hear from you again, Lin! Hope the family issues reach resolution!

*NanaCaren* also dropped in. Good to hear from her too.

Congratulations to *Sassafras* who has passed her written drivers' license test.

PHOTOS
2 - *Kiwifrau* - Place mats
5 - *Kiwifrau* - Close up of placemats
5 - *Tami* - Crown Royal apron
11 - *Fan* - Fan modelling her Outlander shawl
13 - *Swedenme* - Next project - child's bodywarmer
15 - *Fan* - Ginger beer
18 - *Swedenme* - Baby coat and hat
24 - *Kate* - Anniversary card for Rookie & DH
29 - *Rookie* - DGD
32 - *Sam* - Alexis' puppy
33 - *Sorlenna* - Elephant
34 - *Rookie* - Sticky bun pull apart monkey bread
34 - *Poledra* - Sock cuff
37 - *Poledra* - Progress on sock
44 - *Flyty1n* - Sunset / Yellow ash tree
47 - *Kiwifrau* - Birthday card (and cake!) for Pacer
48 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Pacer
54 - *Busyworkerbee* - Sunrise
58 - *Poledra* - Hobium yarn
59 - *Pacer* - Progress on Matthew's drawing
59 - *Lurker* - Rose / Bella the corgi
60 - *Designer* - Hand painted cards
60 - *Poledra* - Progress on the sock
62 - *Darowil* - Sydney harbour from the zoo
72 - *Poledra* - Inside of sock
76 - *Poledra* - Completed sock
82 - *Swedenme* - Funny

CRAFTS
23 - *Sam* - Knitted hooded baby poncho (link)
82 - *Sam* - Knitted hooded scarf (link)

SAM'S RECIPES are on pages....
*1, 10, and 24 *

RECIPES
14 - *Fan* - Ginger beer
44 - *Rookie* - Cottage country chelsea buns (link)
47 - *Sam* - Chelsea buns (link)

OTHERS
9 - *Bonnie* - Fishing funnies (link)
23 - *Rookie* - Knitandsip.com (link)
55 - *Lurker* - Phyllis Diller funnies


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just marking my spot- the recipes are yummy as always- dare not look too closely- there is only one mouth usually here- i.e., I would eat too much!
Happy Birthday Heather!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Once again, thank you Sam and the summary ladies for this new KAP. A beautiful fall day here and my yard leaves put in bags and taken to the green rubble dump this morning. I saw lots more leaves than mine. Could not put them as compost in my tiny garden as I have a bad outbreak of Oxallis and it will take years (12-15) with continual treatment to be rid of it, if ever. Most, but not all leaves down. Apple tree is still trying to get rid of its last ones. It seems it is always late each year and I worry that a quick heavy snowstorm will bring it down with so many green leaves. Looking froward to trying the lentil stew. As a child we often had lentil soup, which I loved.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for a great start Sam and the ladies doing the summary. I live red cabbage. I shall have a closer look tomorrow. Time for bed,????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sam perhaps you are tired due to the season changing. Affects me that way sometimes, I haven't been setting my alarm now for several weeks and wake when I wake is now my motto, lol! Find I have really good sleeping nights and others not so good like last night I went to bed around 9pm, woke 12.10am couldn't get back to sleep till 4am, woke 8.11am when my friend phoned me. I always say ones body knows when it's tired or had enough sleep. I feel like a bear at times and would like to sleep the winter through, lol! Now back to reading.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Halloween Tarte Tatin
Rosie McLean is a final year student studying for a Bachelor of Culinary Arts at Otago Polytechnic. Rosie has her own blog where she indulges us in her weakness for all things sweet. As a special Halloween treat, Rosie popped in and cooked this amazing dish. I must admit that I personally ate four of the six servings….how very selfish of me. Check out Rosie’s blog www.aspaceforpudding.com and definitely give this dessert a try – I gave it a big double thumbs up! Thanks Rosie!
Tarte tatin is one of my favourite desserts; I think the fact that it started out as a would-be disastrous mistake resonates with me, prone to making the odd horrendous kitchen misstep as I am. This version is an unorthodox departure from the classic apple filling, made with spiced pumpkin and sweet potato, which goes very well with the rich and unctuous caramel sauce and flaky, buttery pastry that form the basis of the dessert. It is topped with fluffy toasted marshmallow meringue.
I made this recipe in celebration of Halloween, which is slightly dubious given that here in New Zealand it is spring, the pumpkins are definitely not flourishing in the fields and the sun currently goes down at about 10 o’clock at night, but we have never let that stop us from celebrating anything else northern-hemisphere style.
As we discovered when we made the tarte to photograph and then ate it all afterwards, it is just as good served cold as it is hot, so it actually is a pretty versatile dessert for both seasons (as if desserts needed to be versatile!).


SERVES 6

Tarte Tatin
300g (10.5oz) Orange or Beauregarde sweet potato, peeled
300g (10.5oz) Pumpkin, peeled
2 tsp Cinnamon, ground
1/2 tsp Cardamom, ground
1/2 tsp Ginger, ground
1/2 tsp Nutmeg, ground (or about half a nut, grated)
150g (5.3 oz) Caster sugar
100g (3.5 oz) Butter
1 Tbsp Cream
1 Sheet Butter puff pastry
1 Egg for washing
Marshmallow topping
2 Egg whites
120g (4.2 oz) Caster sugar
120ml (4.2 fl oz) Water
1 tsp Vanilla
Pinch Tartaric acid OR squirt lemon juice

Tarte Tatin
1. Preheat the oven to 220°C on bake.
2. Cut the sweet potato into chunks around 3cm cubed. Cut the pumpkin into smaller chunks, more like 2cm but in thinner slices, because it takes longer to cook.
3. Put half the measure of butter into a large saucepan and sweat the pumpkin in it, over a low heat, until it has become slightly tender.
4. Add the sweet potato and let it cook a little in the butter as well. It does not need to get tender because it will cook fast in the oven later.
5. Add the spices to the pot and get the vegetables well coated in a mixture of butter and spice.
6. Put the sugar in the skillet or stove/ovenproof dish you will be cooking the tarte tatin in.
7. Pour water over the sugar until it is just covered.
8. Start boiling the sugar and water mixture, without stirring it. Stirring causes the sugar to crystallise.
9. The sugar will start to go brown in the centre, where the heat is most concentrated. Gently swish the pan or dish around to get the sugar turning evenly to caramel.
10. Once the sugar has gone quite evenly brown, take the skillet or dish off the heat and add the remaining butter in small lumps, stirring it in with a wooden spoon.
11. Add the cream once the butter is evenly mixed through the caramel and stir it in as well.
12. Pour the spiced vegetables over the caramel and prod them around until they are evenly and reasonably neatly arranged.
13. Cut out the pastry to fit neatly over the top of the vegetables and tuck it in around the edges like a blanket.
14. Wash the top of the pastry with an egg and put the tarte into the oven to cook until the pastry has puffed up and gone a dark brown colour.
15. While the tarte is cooking, make your marshmallow topping.
16. Once the tarte is cooked, take it out of the oven, place a plate on top of it and hold it tightly to it while flipping it over to serve. Be careful of the hot caramel!
Marshmallow Topping
1. Put the sugar and water into a saucepan and boil it over a high heat.
2. Put the egg whites in stand mixer bowl with the pinch of tartaric acid or squirt of lemon juice.
3. Once the sugar syrup reaches about 116°C, turn on the stand mixer and whip the egg whites to soft peaks.
4. When the sugar syrup gets to 121°C, take it off the heat, turn on the stand mixer to a low speed, and pour in the hot syrup in a slow steady stream.
5. Once all the syrup is in the mixer bowl, turn the speed up high and let the meringue whip until the bowl feels cool to the touch.
6. Add the vanilla and whip it into the meringue.
7. Serve the meringue on top of the tarte tatin, toasted with a blowtorch or flashed under the oven grill.

This just came through from a major local manufacturer of ovens- long winded- but sounds delicious!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This is a rather large gem from mjs!


Ladies Restroom - Hilarious!! When you have to visit a public bathroom, you usually find a line of women, so you smile politely and take your place. Once it's your turn, you check for feet under the stall doors. Every stall is occupied

Finally, a door opens and you dash in, nearly knocking down the woman leaving the stall.
You get in to find the door won't latch. It doesn't matter, the wait has been so long you are about to wet your pants! The dispenser for the modern 'seat covers' (invented by someone's Mom, no doubt) is handy, but empty. You would hang your purse on the door hook, if there was one, but there isn't - so you carefully, but quickly drape it around your neck, (Mom would turn over in her grave if you put it on the FLOOR! ), yank down your pants, and assume ' The Stance.' 

In this position your aging, toneless thigh muscles begin to shake. You'd love to sit down, but you certainly hadn't taken time to wipe the seat or lay toilet paper on it, so you hold 'The Stance.' 

To take your mind off your trembling thighs, you reach for what you discover to be the empty toilet paper dispenser.. In your mind, you can hear your mother's voice saying, 'Honey, if you had tried to clean the seat, you would have KNOWN there was no toilet paper!' Your thighs shake more. 

You remember the tiny tissue that you blew your nose on yesterday - the one that's still in your purse. (Oh yeah, the purse around your neck, that now, you have to hold up trying not to strangle yourself at the same time). That would have to do. You crumple it in the puffiest way possible. It's still smaller than your thumbnail . 

Someone pushes your door open because the latch doesn't work. The door hits your purse, which is hanging around your neck in front of your chest, and you and your purse topple backward against the tank of the toilet. 'Occupied!' you scream, as you reach for the door, dropping your precious, tiny, crumpled tissue in a puddle on the floor, lose your footing altogether, and slide down directly onto the TOILET SEAT . It is wet of course. You bolt up, knowing all too well that it's too late. Your bare bottom has made contact with every imaginable germ and life form on the uncovered seat because YOU never laid down toilet paper - not that there was any, even if you had taken time to try. You know that your mother would be utterly appalled if she knew, because, you're certain her bare bottom never touched a public toilet seat because, frankly, dear, 'You just don't KNOW what kind of diseases you could get.' 

By this time, the automatic sensor on the back of the toilet is so confused that it flushes, propelling a stream of water like a fire hose against the inside of the bowl that sprays a fine mist of water that covers your butt and runs down your legs and into your shoes. The flush somehow sucks everything down with such force that you grab onto the empty toilet paper dispenser for fear of being dragged in too. 
At this point, you give up. You're soaked by the spewing water and the wet toilet seat. You're exhausted. You try to wipe with a gum wrapper you found in your pocket and then slink out inconspicuously to the sinks. 

You can't figure out how to operate the faucets with the automatic sensors, so you wipe your hands with spit and a dry paper towel and walk past the line of women still waiting. 

You are no longer able to smile politely to them. A kind soul at the very end of the line points out a piece of toilet paper trailing from your shoe. (Where was that when you NEEDED it??) You yank the paper from your shoe, plunk it in the woman's hand and tell her warmly, 'Here, you just might need this.' 

As you exit, you spot your hubby, who has long since entered, used, and left the men's restroom. Annoyed, he asks, 'What took you so long, and why is your purse hanging around your neck?' 

This is dedicated to women everywhere who deal with apublic restrooms (rest??? you've GOT to be kidding!!). It finally explains to the men what really does take us so long. It also answers their other commonly asked questions about why women go to the restroom in pairs. It's so the other gal can hold the door, hang onto your purse and hand you Kleenex under the door! 

This HAD to be written by a woman! No one else could describe it so accurately!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound good julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Halloween Tarte Tatin
> Rosie McLean is a final year student studying for a Bachelor of Culinary Arts at Otago Polytechnic. Rosie has her own blog where she indulges us in her weakness for all things sweet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that does sound good julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This is a rather large gem from mjs!
> 
> Ladies Restroom


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And my final contribution for the moment- A clip from the Organ in the Mormon Tabernacle- possibly most suited to those that like classical music- thanks Joyce for sending this one to me!

From You Tube:

http://www.ldsliving.com/Watch-Mormon-Tabernacle-Organist-Plays-the-Most-Epic-Halloween-Solo/s/86781?utm_source=ldsliving&utm_medium=email

You will need to scroll down to find it.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Naan is one of my weaknesses! I've got that saved for later.
Thanks Sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the opening & summary. I'm just marking a spot for now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and ladies . Understandably Im glad this week is over with , been cleaning and painting to keep busy , even cleaned the car and 2 hours later realised i hadnt locked it and couldn't remember what i had done with the key, even checked the bathroom praying it was not there , does an electronic device work if its been flushed , finally found it in the boot of the car .now if i can just find my marbles ????

Happy birthday to Heather and a happy birthday to Bonnies husband and granddaughter, hope everyone has a great birthday


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies . Understandably Im glad this week is over with , been cleaning and painting to keep busy , even cleaned the car and 2 hours later realised i hadnt locked it and couldn't remember what i had done with the key, even checked the bathroom praying it was not there , does an electronic device work if its been flushed , finally found it in the boot of the car .now if i can just find my marbles ????
> 
> Happy birthday to Heather and a happy birthday to Bonnies husband and granddaughter, hope everyone has a great birthday


And we are glad the cleaning does take your mind off things- hoping for a better rest of the year for you!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> And my final contribution for the moment- A clip from the Organ in the Mormon Tabernacle- possibly most suited to those that like classical music- thanks Joyce for sending this one to me!
> 
> From You Tube:
> 
> ...


Must admit I haven't heard that for many years. Brilliantly played by a very talented musician. Thanks for sharing Julie.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz and Sam, thank you. I get a tad silly about tests.
Sam, thank you for starting our week. I will check out James Patterson, always fun to find a new author you like.
Margaret and Kate, thank you for summaries.
Lazy day but did get toe shoe store and got maroon Minnetonka mocasines. Yeah. My old pair are falling apart.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Must admit I haven't heard that for many years. Brilliantly played by a very talented musician. Thanks for sharing Julie.


Thanks Lynnette!
I love it when they give a close up of the Organist's hands. When I can get to a concert I always try to sit where I can see the keyboard.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes and opening & summary Sam and ladies! Cute explanation about women and restrooms Julie and Sam give Heather our birthday wishes and Bonnie give the same to DH and DGD (?hope I remembered correctly)

Lin/TNS I'm glad BIL and his wife have been caring for your MIL & FIL and that you have been able to give them some respite too. Also good that MIL is now in care and FIL has been able to sleep better and that his meds are seeming to help more. Also how kind of you to let your friend stay with you during their crisis; you're just the caring kind of person I imagined you to be. 

Congrats to Sassafras/Joy at passing your written driving test! That reminds me I need to check and see when mine expires. Laws have changed here and you have to take in everything but your first-born for identification when even renewing your licence even your birth certificate so I need to make sure I have on hand everything needed. 

Went to JoAnn's this morning and did the unthinkable...bought some yarn! They had the Scrubby Sparkle that was regularly $4.49 (or may it was $4.99) for $2.48 so I just HAD to get a skeiin of each of the 8 colors AND the Lion Brand or was it RedHeart (?) Scarfie yarn was 25% off so I got one skein I had been eyeing and on top of those deals I had a 20% off entire purchase coupon. Yep...no willpower whatsoever. 

DH and I are watching on Netflix the show Stranger Things. Season two became available today and we are both hooked on this series. Will check in later or a least tomorrow. Play nice and know you're all in my thoughts and prayers! -gwen

Edit: I did check at Goodwill and my little chest was no longer there. They said this time of year donations become so slow that everything is put out within 24 hours or less and even though they double checked the back and allowed me to look around it wasn't there nor anything that I had sent up. Oh well...I went to the dollar store and scooped up more of the inexpensive reading glasses and will replace other items as I can. Such is life, and to Bonnie ( I think that was who said they wouldn't let their DH box up anything) believe me I doubt I will again unless I am closely monitoring his efforts! Of course, he was trying to help so can't stay upset with him.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies for our new tea party. The recipes sound particularly enticing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another from mjs, too funny not to share!

Last week, I took my grandchildren to a restaurant. My 8-year-old grandson asked if he could say grace.

As we bowed our heads he said, "God is good, God is great. Thank you for the food and I would thank you even more if Grandpa gets us ice cream for dessert. And liberty, peace & justice for all. Amen!"

Along with the laughter and nodding of heads from the other customers nearby, I heard a woman at the next table remark, "That's what's wrong with this country. Kids today don't even know how to pray. Asking God for ice cream! Why -- I never!"

Hearing this, my grandson burst into tears & asked me, "Did I do it wrong Grandpa? Is God mad at me?"

After I assured him that he had done a terrific job & that God was certainly not mad at him, an elderly gentleman approached the table.

He winked at my grandson & said, "I happen to know that God thought that was a great prayer."

"Really?" my grandson asked.

"Cross my heart," the man replied. Then, in a theatrical whisper, he added (indicating the woman whose remark had started this whole thing), "Too bad she never asks God for ice cream. A little ice cream is sometimes good for the soul.”

Naturally, I bought my grandchildren ice cream at the end of the meal. My grandson stared at his ice cream for a moment, & then he did something I will remember the rest of my life. He picked up his sundae and, without a word, walked over & placed it in front of the woman.

With a big smile he looked her in the eye and told her, "Here ma'am, this is for you, you grouchy old bitch. Shove it up your ass and cool off!"

Kinda brings a tear to your eye, doesn't it!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you, Sam, and ladies for starting us off on the new week. Julie loved the message from mjs. Just had to pass it on. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Naan is one of my weaknesses! I've got that saved for later.
> Thanks Sam


I had some Naan tonight. My neighbour invited me over for an Indian dinner,. It was really good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs, too funny not to share!
> 
> Last week, I took my grandchildren to a restaurant. My 8-year-old grandson asked if he could say grace.
> 
> ...


I thought I'd split a gut. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs, too funny not to share!
> 
> Last week, I took my grandchildren to a restaurant. My 8-year-old grandson asked if he could say grace.
> 
> ...


I remember receiving this one several months ago but must say I had forgotten the ending, lol!

Another good one Julie.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Woohoo just finished the back of the sweater I'm knitting, now to start on the front. Absolutely nothing special, I'm just using up part of my stash, will be extra warm though will be wearing around the house as this will keep me extra cozy, lol!

Sorry about your glasses etc Gwen, hopefully someone will have enjoyment wearing them though. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thank you, Sam, and ladies for starting us off on the new week. Julie loved the message from mjs. Just had to pass it on. :sm24:


mjs finds some really great funnies!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I thought I'd split a gut. :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm24: I usually manage a snigger or two- but the endline of this one really got me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I remember receiving this one several months ago but must say I had forgotten the ending, lol!
> 
> Another good one Julie.


Thank you, Lynnette!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Woohoo just finished the back of the sweater I'm knitting, now to start on the front. Absolutely nothing special, I'm just using up part of my stash, will be extra warm though will be wearing around the house as this will keep me extra cozy, lol!
> 
> Sorry about your glasses etc Gwen, hopefully someone will have enjoyment wearing them though. ????


 :sm24: I need warmth- and we have far from the lows you get in Canada! - it is why I have so many Ganseys. Thinking of that there's now 9543 views of the KAL I set up, and 50913 views of the workshop. Good to know someone is interested!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is a rather large gem from mjs!
> 
> Ladies Restroom - Hilarious!! When you have to visit a public bathroom, you usually find a line of women, so you smile politely and take your place. Once it's your turn, you check for feet under the stall doors. Every stall is occupied
> 
> ...


I've read it before but it's just so true????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us off again. Some great recipes. I make a sweet & sour red cabbage dish that’s similar, no onion in it, that’s really good. I have 9 red cabbages in the cold room so I better make some soon????????
Thanks for thsummary ladies, always so helpful to find thing.

Sonja, I’m glad you found your keys, good thing the trunk wasn’t locked

I got the house cleaned this morning & then ran into Lloydminster this afternoon. I got a few groceries & a gift for GD, 2 craft kits that I hope she’ll like. I thought about bringing something take out home for supper but brought fresh halibut instead, DH was happy with that & home made fries for supper.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Oops


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs, too funny not to share!
> 
> Last week, I took my grandchildren to a restaurant. My 8-year-old grandson asked if he could say grace.
> 
> ...


????????????


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marking my spot


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I need warmth- and we have far from the lows you get in Canada! - it is why I have so many Ganseys. Thinking of that there's now 9543 views of the KAL I set up, and 50913 views of the workshop. Good to know someone is interested!


It's great the workshop is getting lots of views. When I happen in a post from someone new to KP, I always mention the workshop section as I wonder if they will find it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lin, I’m glad your MIL is now in care so your FIL can get some better rest. As I’ve said before, so often the caregiver is the one who goes first from the stress. 

Thanks for the birthday wishes for DH & GD.

Sam, happy birthday to Heather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've read it before but it's just so true????????


Sadly!!!!!!!! (I carry a wad of tissues just in case!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot


Good to see you again, Caren! Wondering where you are in the world- Britain or the States?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's great the workshop is getting lots of views. When I happen in a post from someone new to KP, I always mention the workshop section as I wonder if they will find it.


It is largely how come I have the ongoing conversation with Shirley- apart from her liking for NZ because of having lived here. It is a wonderful resource!

Shirley was saying that Admin does not really see this as a teaching site, which is a pity, because I think most of us knitters would agree we learn a tremendous amount.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi all! I hope most of you are like me and go back and check to see if there are any more posts after the new tea party starts. I say that because I just posted twice on last weeks tea party. One was for Sassafras telling her about some cozy mystery authors, and the other was a fairly long post about my progress with the foot drop after my hip operation. I hope you will go back and read them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all! I hope most of you are like me and go back and check to see if there are any more posts after the new tea party starts. I say that because I just posted twice on last weeks tea party. One was for Sassafras telling her about some cozy mystery authors, and the other was a fairly long post about my progress with the foot drop after my hip operation. I hope you will go back and read them.


That's exactly why I don't 'unwatch' things!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, thank you for a new week and summary ladies, thank you for the summary. 
Marla and I went into Scottsbluff this morning, when I got home around 2 I had such a bad headache, I went in and took a 2 hour nap, it would have been longer but the dogs woke me up. 
Gwen, is Brantley still breathing? Hopefully they'll still have it at goodwill and it will be together, but I'm with you on not holding your breath, David would have done the same thing.
Thank you everyone for you comments on my sock. 
Lol, it took me 4 days Gwen, I realized that Halloween is not until Tuesday so I have a couple more days on number 2 so slowed down a bit. 
Hi Caren!!!!! 
Joy, congrats on passing your driving test!
Margaret, sounds like that LYS was a winner, too funny about Spotlight, but if you want to do a project, you do need the supplies from somewhere. :sm02: 
It's very good that your nephew's youngest is with him now and doing so well, that is a blessing and a miracle. 
Bonnie, good luck on finding a bday gift for DGD. Happy Birthday to you DH and your DGD. 
There is probably something else I wanted to comment on but I can't think what it was, blame it on the headache, I think the barometric levels have gone crazy. 
Off to catch up here.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Such delicious sounding recipes. I especially would like to try the Moroccan lentil vegetable stew. It seems like each year we have more and more girls wanting vegetarian and vegan diets. I will show our chef the recipe.

I have a similar recipe for red cabbage that calls for less sugar and some currant jelly. It adds a nice glaze and flavor.

Congrats to Joy on passing written test and birthday blessings to Bonnie’s and Sam’s family members.

I woke up to snow this am!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, thank you for a new week and summary ladies, thank you for the summary.
> Marla and I went into Scottsbluff this morning, when I got home around 2 I had such a bad headache, I went in and took a 2 hour nap, it would have been longer but the dogs woke me up.
> Gwen, is Brantley still breathing? Hopefully they'll still have it at goodwill and it will be together, but I'm with you on not holding your breath, David would have done the same thing.
> Thank you everyone for you comments on my sock.
> ...


Sorry you have the headache! :sm25: :sm03:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Such delicious sounding recipes. I especially would like to try the Moroccan lentil vegetable stew. It seems like each year we have more and more girls wanting vegetarian and vegan diets. I will show our chef the recipe.
> 
> I have a similar recipe for red cabbage that calls for less sugar and some currant jelly. It adds a nice glaze and flavor.
> 
> ...


Is that early? Marilyn, and will it last?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is a rather large gem from mjs!
> 
> Ladies Restroom - Hilarious!! When you have to visit a public bathroom, you usually find a line of women, so you smile politely and take your place. Once it's your turn, you check for feet under the stall doors. Every stall is occupied
> 
> ...


 :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

As one who grew up on a small farm once we got to Rotokawa- I thought this was hilarious- as mj says it is all in the camera angle!

This may not have worked

no- it was a photo of a teacher sitting with her class around her, taking turns to milk a couple of udders, except it did not look as if they belonged to a cow, but to the teacher!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs, too funny not to share!
> 
> Last week, I took my grandchildren to a restaurant. My 8-year-old grandson asked if he could say grace.
> 
> ...


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sadly!!!!!!!! (I carry a wad of tissues just in case!)


LOL!! I make sure to always have several clean tissues in my bag, I've had to resort to them often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry you have the headache! :sm25: :sm03:


Thank you, it's not quite as bad as it was earlier, but it's still hanging on, hopefully it will be gone in the morning, I think I'll just call it an early night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! I make sure to always have several clean tissues in my bag, I've had to resort to them often.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's not quite as bad as it was earlier, but it's still hanging on, hopefully it will be gone in the morning, I think I'll just call it an early night.


 :sm24: :sm25: :sm24: Hope so!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Heather! See you all tomorrow


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is that early? Marilyn, and will it last?


We have a pretty wide first snow range. I think it's a bit early. We often don't have snow until after Halloween (Oct. 31.) We haven't had a frost yet. There is quite a difference in weather between northern and southern Minnesota.

My best guess is that the snow we got today will not last.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> We have a pretty wide first snow range. I think it's a bit early. We often don't have snow until after Halloween (Oct. 31.) We haven't had a frost yet. There is quite a difference in weather between northern and southern Minnesota.
> 
> My best guess is that the snow we got today will not last.


Right! So a little early when you've not had a frost.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I need warmth- and we have far from the lows you get in Canada! - it is why I have so many Ganseys. Thinking of that there's now 9543 views of the KAL I set up, and 50913 views of the workshop. Good to know someone is interested!


But of course! I loved the whole process and the result. I want to make another!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday to Heather!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thankyou to Sam and ladies for starting us off in another new week. Happy Birthday to Heather. :sm11: 

I havent caught up yet on the end of last week. No Spring cleaning for me today., I cleaned a neighbour's house (cash) this morning and am just pottering about this afternoon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> But of course! I loved the whole process and the result. I want to make another!


Thanks! Can hardly wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou to Sam and ladies for starting us off in another new week. Happy Birthday to Heather. :sm11:
> 
> I havent caught up yet on the end of last week. No Spring cleaning for me today., I cleaned a neighbour's house (cash) this morning and am just pottering about this afternoon.


 :sm24: Nice to have a bit extra!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies . Understandably Im glad this week is over with , been cleaning and painting to keep busy , even cleaned the car and 2 hours later realised i hadnt locked it and couldn't remember what i had done with the key, even checked the bathroom praying it was not there , does an electronic device work if its been flushed , finally found it in the boot of the car .now if i can just find my marbles ????
> 
> Happy birthday to Heather and a happy birthday to Bonnies husband and granddaughter, hope everyone has a great birthday


Maybe your marbles and mine are playing together somewhere? I do hope you have a restful week and don't feel totally bereft. 
Adding my thanks to Sam and Julie for recipes and for the 'Summary Suppliers'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Maybe your marbles and mine are playing together somewhere? I do hope you have a restful week and don't feel totally bereft.
> Adding my thanks to Sam and Julie for recipes and for the 'Summary Suppliers'.


Thanks Lin!
:sm24: I've strained my left arm a bit- typing one-handed as a result- the nerve pain is annoying- but rest usually works. Hence terse replies!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot


Lovely to see you here, Caren. How's life treating you? Seems an age since you were sending us your wonderful daily pics and updates.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lin, I'm glad your MIL is now in care so your FIL can get some better rest. As I've said before, so often the caregiver is the one who goes first from the stress.
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wishes for DH & GD.
> 
> Sam, happy birthday to Heather.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And we are glad the cleaning does take your mind off things- hoping for a better rest of the year for you!


Thank you Julie , will be glad when the painting is finished , the weather has been really nice so been able to have all the windows and doors open so the smell has been to bad


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Oops, don’t know what happened there, Bonnie! I was just going to add that MIL is only in care as a “step down” option to free her hospital bed as she isn’t quite strong enough to be able to be home after being hospitalised. She had 6hours yesterday back at home, and could cope with getting to the toilet on her walker (with help) and managed the stair lift, but is in denial about her incontinence. Once the medics assess her as “fit” she will be coming back home, but we are trying to get her to accept that she will need incontinence pants as she is wearing these in the carehome. It’s hard for her to accept, yet another indignity.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again. Some great recipes. I make a sweet & sour red cabbage dish that's similar, no onion in it, that's really good. I have 9 red cabbages in the cold room so I better make some soon????????
> Thanks for thsummary ladies, always so helpful to find thing.
> 
> Sonja, I'm glad you found your keys, good thing the trunk wasn't locked
> ...


Thank goodness for electronic s , car wont lock unless i every door is shut and i click on the key


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot


Hello Caren ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, thank you for a new week and summary ladies, thank you for the summary.
> Marla and I went into Scottsbluff this morning, when I got home around 2 I had such a bad headache, I went in and took a 2 hour nap, it would have been longer but the dogs woke me up.
> Gwen, is Brantley still breathing? Hopefully they'll still have it at goodwill and it will be together, but I'm with you on not holding your breath, David would have done the same thing.
> Thank you everyone for you comments on my sock.
> ...


Hope you get a goods night sleep and the headache is all gone when you wake up


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie , will be glad when the painting is finished , the weather has been really nice so been able to have all the windows and doors open so the smell has (not)been bad


 :sm24: That is good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oops, don't know what happened there, Bonnie! I was just going to add that MIL is only in care as a "step down" option to free her hospital bed as she isn't quite strong enough to be able to be home after being hospitalised. She had 6hours yesterday back at home, and could cope with getting to the toilet on her walker (with help) and managed the stair lift, but is in denial about her incontinence. Once the medics assess her as "fit" she will be coming back home, but we are trying to get her to accept that she will need incontinence pants as she is wearing these in the carehome. It's hard for her to accept, yet another indignity.


It took me a while to accept that I have a similar problem, post catheter- I guess partly it ties in with the general loss of muscle tone- but I can really empathise with your MIL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank goodness for electronic s , car wont lock unless i every door is shut and i click on the key


That is something- but it must have been a nasty few minutes!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is something- but it must have been a nasty few minutes!


Along with lots of eye rolling from the men in the house , next time they can clean the car


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is a rather large gem from mjs!
> 
> Ladies Restroom - Hilarious!! When you have to visit a public bathroom, you usually find a line of women, so you smile politely and take your place. Once it's your turn, you check for feet under the stall doors. Every stall is occupied
> 
> ...


That is accurate and very funny :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> And my final contribution for the moment- A clip from the Organ in the Mormon Tabernacle- possibly most suited to those that like classical music- thanks Joyce for sending this one to me!
> 
> From You Tube:
> 
> ...


That was great. I loved the echo....very creepy :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is a rather large gem from mjs!
> 
> Ladies Restroom - Hilarious!! When you have to visit a public bathroom, you usually find a line of women, so you smile politely and take your place. Once it's your turn, you check for feet under the stall doors. Every stall is occupied
> 
> ...


That's a good one, very funny. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I need warmth- and we have far from the lows you get in Canada! - it is why I have so many Ganseys. Thinking of that there's now 9543 views of the KAL I set up, and 50913 views of the workshop. Good to know someone is interested!


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies . Understandably Im glad this week is over with , been cleaning and painting to keep busy , even cleaned the car and 2 hours later realised i hadnt locked it and couldn't remember what i had done with the key, even checked the bathroom praying it was not there , does an electronic device work if its been flushed , finally found it in the boot of the car .now if i can just find my marbles ????
> 
> Happy birthday to Heather and a happy birthday to Bonnies husband and granddaughter, hope everyone has a great birthday


I am glad you found your car keys. I lost my mobile on Thursday evening and have had to cancel it :sm14:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

budasha said:


> I had some Naan tonight. My neighbour invited me over for an Indian dinner,. It was really good.


My DDIL spent a happy afternoon teaching each other to make naan. The hard part was trying to replicate a tandoor oven.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Along with lots of eye rolling from the men in the house , next time they can clean the car


That is only fair!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is accurate and very funny :sm23:


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you found your car keys. I lost my mobile on Thursday evening and have had to cancel it :sm14:


Oh no sorry to hear that , they are a pain to keep track of but a necessity to have


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That was great. I loved the echo....very creepy :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That's a good one, very funny. :sm24:


It is- and so true!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you found your car keys. I lost my mobile on Thursday evening and have had to cancel it :sm14:


That is most unfortunate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> My DDIL spent a happy afternoon teaching each other to make naan. The hard part was trying to replicate a tandoor oven.


I have read you can use an upside down wok- but my short term Fiji/Indian boarder used my ordinary frypan quite successfully.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Nice to have a bit extra!


Oh yes, that's for sure. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no sorry to hear that , they are a pain to keep track of but a necessity to have


Yes, I think it must have dropped out of my handbag. I didn't use it. I have rung round but no one has seen it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Maybe your marbles and mine are playing together somewhere? I do hope you have a restful week and don't feel totally bereft.
> Adding my thanks to Sam and Julie for recipes and for the 'Summary Suppliers'.


Hi there Lyn, good to have you back with us. :sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have read you can use an upside down wok- but my short term Fiji/Indian boarder used my ordinary frypan quite successfully.


I used my baking stone at the top of a very hot oven. We decided a frying pan would have well, too. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes, that's for sure. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I used my baking stone at the top of a very hot oven. We decided a frying pan would have well, too. :sm24:


My baking stone has gone unused for a very long time- just don't make pizza as much as I used!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there Lyn, good to have you back with us. :sm11:


Thanks so much, everyone for the welcome back comments. Makes me feel appreciated just as much as I appreciate all the help and friendship from you guys. Hugs all round.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks so much, everyone for the welcome back comments. Makes me feel appreciated just as much as I appreciate all the help and friendship from you guys. Hugs all round.


Hugs are a brilliant idea- how about a group one?

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((all of us))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Naughty Bella and her friend, the elderly Dodge were at Massey University today, helping to de-stress the students before their exams. Bella is the black and white (possibly tri-colour but I can't see the red).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marykayknits, thank you I will go back and check last weeks post.
Machriste, thank you.
KayeJo, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Heather, happy birthday, have a wonderful day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, hope you got to eat the naan. Yum.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Have you read any of Sally Goldenbaum's cozy knitting mysteries? I think she has a new one out that I haven't read yet. I keep track of her and other cozy mystery authors on "cozymysteries.com." I also enjoy the Miss Julia series by Ann B. Ross.

Wonderful suggestions. I will certainly check these out!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Have you read any of Sally Goldenbaum's cozy knitting mysteries? I think she has a new one out that I haven't read yet. I keep track of her and other cozy mystery authors on "cozymysteries.com." I also enjoy the Miss Julia series by Ann B. Ross.
> 
> Wonderful suggestions. I will certainly check these out!


Silly me, forgot to credit MARYKAYKNITS for suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Naughty Bella and her friend, the elderly Dodge were at Massey University today, helping to de-stress the students before their exams. Bella is the black and white (possibly tri-colour but I can't see the red).


They all seem very happy :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My baking stone has gone unused for a very long time- just don't make pizza as much as I used!


Mine is used for sourdough bread.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, hope you got to eat the naan. Yum.


Yes, we did. I made Butter Chicken, a healthy version and all the naan was eaten. It was delicious :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my spot


It's so good to see your face and your spot saved.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've read but not commented. Up to date here.
Decided today to get different yarn for the Toot-Toot jumper! So know I need to find a Spotlight again and return most of them. The yarn I got is much softer.
Had a nice day though not sure what I did. Well bought the yarn and went to see Gordon. Sent a text to Vicky saying this along with two photos. Elizabeth Loved the train photo but was very disappointed that it wasn't a video. So I promised to get one for her tomorrow. I've been using lots of trains here. fortunately my Seniors card gets me discounted travel here- maximum of $2.50 a day. DB live 1 1/2 hour train ride out of Sydney so I have virtually used it up by the time I get into Sydney. Took the ferry from Sydney to Parramatta today and it takes 1 1/2 with another hour on the train from there but I do like the ferries. And that was why I felt happy to hope on a train just becuase it was going to Gordon- and turned around and came straight back. It did mean I got to take a train over the Harbour Bridge which I had thought would be good to do- not that I needed the extra 1/2 hour each way.
Tomorrow heading into Sydney again- going to some markets where I might find a friend of one of my Adelaide knitting friends who dyes yarn. This is one of the historic areas so will have a general wander there as well.

Tried to post photos but for some reason they are importing from my phone to my computer. Will try and see if can manage from my phone. Worked.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good to see some 'old' faces popping back in.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Wow just saw this an very interesting. How does this group work?? BlueBerry36


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Naughty Bella and her friend, the elderly Dodge were at Massey University today, helping to de-stress the students before their exams. Bella is the black and white (possibly tri-colour but I can't see the red).


Bella looks like she is behaving herself


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, we did. I made Butter Chicken, a healthy version and all the naan was eaten. It was delicious :sm24:


Great minds think alike , we are having butter chicken tonight


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

BlueBerry36 said:


> Wow just saw this an very interesting. How does this group work?? BlueBerry36


Hello and welcome , we chat about anything and everything no politics or religion , feel free to join in , you will soon get to know everyone , . Im Sonja so hello from me


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

BlueBerry36 said:


> Wow just saw this an very interesting. How does this group work?? BlueBerry36


You speak up like you did and join in any strand of conversation that takes your fancy. We chat away all week about any and everything though we avoid anything too political or religious. And anyone is welcome to join in. Like with any group you join some things won't mean anything at first but things will sort themselves out.
Welcome to the TP.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I've read but not commented. Up to date here.
> Decided today to get different yarn for the Toot-Toot jumper! So know I need to find a Spotlight again and return most of them. The yarn I got is much softer.
> Had a nice day though not sure what I did. Well bought the yarn and went to see Gordon. Sent a text to Vicky saying this along with two photos. Elizabeth Loved the train photo but was very disappointed that it wasn't a video. So I promised to get one for her tomorrow. I've been using lots of trains here. fortunately my Seniors card gets me discounted travel here- maximum of $2.50 a day. DB live 1 1/2 hour train ride out of Sydney so I have virtually used it up by the time I get into Sydney. Took the ferry from Sydney to Parramatta today and it takes 1 1/2 with another hour on the train from there but I do like the ferries. And that was why I felt happy to hope on a train just becuase it was going to Gordon- and turned around and came straight back. It did mean I got to take a train over the Harbour Bridge which I had thought would be good to do- not that I needed the extra 1/2 hour each way.
> Tomorrow heading into Sydney again- going to some markets where I might find a friend of one of my Adelaide knitting friends who dyes yarn. This is one of the historic areas so will have a general wander there as well.
> ...


Love the name on the train Margaret , reminds me of Thomas and friends . I love ferries too,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Our former doctor (he passed away unfortunately) used to say "we come into to this world needing diapers and leave the world the same way."


Lurker 2 said:


> It took me a while to accept that I have a similar problem, post catheter- I guess partly it ties in with the general loss of muscle tone- but I can really empathise with your MIL.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Love the name on the train Margaret , reminds me of Thomas and friends . I love ferries too,


It's actually a suburb of Sydney!
I tried to find a Gordon pattern. David found one that was going to cost a heap to post it to me as well as paying for the pattern. And I wanted it to knit by the 1st December so gave that a miss. So she is getting a non Thomas related Toot-Toot jumper instead. David said I need to get the Gordon pattern for Gordon in a couple of years instead.

And now I am heading off to bed- just noticed that it is nearly Sunday so see you all later.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is a rather large gem from mjs!
> 
> Ladies Restroom - Hilarious!! When you have to visit a public bathroom, you usually find a line of women, so you smile politely and take your place. Once it's your turn, you check for feet under the stall doors. Every stall is occupied
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me Caren! Miss your morning coffee/breakfast post and antics of Seth. So good to see you here again and hope we will start to hear from you more.


RookieRetiree said:


> It's so good to see your face and your spot saved.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is largely how come I have the ongoing conversation with Shirley- apart from her liking for NZ because of having lived here. It is a wonderful resource!
> 
> Shirley was saying that Admin does not really see this as a teaching site, which is a pity, because I think most of us knitters would agree we learn a tremendous amount.


Really? Not a teaching site? I can't even begin to tell how much KP has helped me in my knitting. My mom taught me when a very young child, but I didn't pick it up again in earnest until about 10 years ago.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It sounds like you are having a good time Margaret. Hope this continues.


darowil said:


> I've read but not commented. Up to date here.
> Decided today to get different yarn for the Toot-Toot jumper! So know I need to find a Spotlight again and return most of them. The yarn I got is much softer.
> Had a nice day though not sure what I did. Well bought the yarn and went to see Gordon. Sent a text to Vicky saying this along with two photos. Elizabeth Loved the train photo but was very disappointed that it wasn't a video. So I promised to get one for her tomorrow. I've been using lots of trains here. fortunately my Seniors card gets me discounted travel here- maximum of $2.50 a day. DB live 1 1/2 hour train ride out of Sydney so I have virtually used it up by the time I get into Sydney. Took the ferry from Sydney to Parramatta today and it takes 1 1/2 with another hour on the train from there but I do like the ferries. And that was why I felt happy to hope on a train just becuase it was going to Gordon- and turned around and came straight back. It did mean I got to take a train over the Harbour Bridge which I had thought would be good to do- not that I needed the extra 1/2 hour each way.
> Tomorrow heading into Sydney again- going to some markets where I might find a friend of one of my Adelaide knitting friends who dyes yarn. This is one of the historic areas so will have a general wander there as well.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome BlueBerry 36! We love it when new folks join us. Hope you will join in again and again.


BlueBerry36 said:


> Wow just saw this an very interesting. How does this group work?? BlueBerry36


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Early morning here. Love to start my day with y'all. Thanks for the recipes and opening. The summaries are so helpful. I found out yesterday DDs baby shower is this coming Friday so I will be knitting like mad to get the blanket finished. Want it done by Thursday so I can wash and block it. Will be a busy week as youngest son and dil are moving this coming week. The 2 little boys will be here on Tuesday and they will all sleep here for a few days. Will really need to work on the blanket the next few days. Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

BlueBerry36 said:


> Wow just saw this an very interesting. How does this group work?? BlueBerry36


We're a world-wide group of individuals who gather at a virtual tea table headed by The Wren (Sam) and started each Friday at about 5:00 p.m. US Eastern Time and we go all week. We each pop in when we can and comment when we wish. We love, support and grieve with each other as the occasion warrants.

You've already joined us - just click on the "watch" for this topic and then each time you come back in to KP, you click on Watched Topics and click on the arrow to the far right of the topic name and you'll come back right in where you left off. I'm having a cup of coffee this a.m. with 3 fruit marmalade on toast and working on two pair of knee socks. One is a toe up and one is a cuff down - I'll add little flowers and leafy vines to decorate them for the granddaughters - ages 3 and 5. Are you a knitter, crocheter, other crafter? We are those plus spinners, weavers, needle workers, jewelry makers, fly tiers, pencil artists, etc. among our group.

Welcome!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Really? Not a teaching site? I can't even begin to tell how much KP has helped me in my knitting. My mom taught me when a very young child, but I didn't pick it up again in earnest until about 10 years ago.


I learn something new all the time. For instance, I learned about the 'strong' heel for socks and am going to try them this week.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So glad for the new folks and also the updates on the old ones. Good to hear about your foot drop and progress Marykayknits. Hoping that it will come to rights more quickly than predicted.
Loved the corgis at the university, Julie. What a great idea to reduce anxiety before tests. Both dogs looked very happy and welcoming of the attention.
What great train pictures. So glad for all the updates. It is a chilly morning here and I take Penny to the vet for a check on her inflamed ears. I do think that perhaps she has a fungus, undiagnosed, and shall ask about that again today. I am well aware that beagles are at risk for bad ears. Hoping that we can finally get the ears cleared up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> They all seem very happy :sm24:


Bridget said the students really appreciated having the dogs to distract them. In all people brought 16 dogs, but not all would have been Corgis.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Mine is used for sourdough bread.


I must have another attempt at creating a starter- my last one was not fizzy enough at any stage of it's life!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've read but not commented. Up to date here.
> Decided today to get different yarn for the Toot-Toot jumper! So know I need to find a Spotlight again and return most of them. The yarn I got is much softer.
> Had a nice day though not sure what I did. Well bought the yarn and went to see Gordon. Sent a text to Vicky saying this along with two photos. Elizabeth Loved the train photo but was very disappointed that it wasn't a video. So I promised to get one for her tomorrow. I've been using lots of trains here. fortunately my Seniors card gets me discounted travel here- maximum of $2.50 a day. DB live 1 1/2 hour train ride out of Sydney so I have virtually used it up by the time I get into Sydney. Took the ferry from Sydney to Parramatta today and it takes 1 1/2 with another hour on the train from there but I do like the ferries. And that was why I felt happy to hope on a train just becuase it was going to Gordon- and turned around and came straight back. It did mean I got to take a train over the Harbour Bridge which I had thought would be good to do- not that I needed the extra 1/2 hour each way.
> Tomorrow heading into Sydney again- going to some markets where I might find a friend of one of my Adelaide knitting friends who dyes yarn. This is one of the historic areas so will have a general wander there as well.
> ...


I wonder why you took those photos?!!!!!!!! LOL. I agree Sydney's train system is excellent, but they did not accept my Seniors Card from NZ.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BlueBerry36 said:


> Wow just saw this an very interesting. How does this group work?? BlueBerry36


Just do exactly as you have done- post on the thread to join in- a lot of us have been here since 2011 or 12, but newcomers are most welcome- Sam always has room for more chairs, and a never-ending supply of whatever is your favourite brew.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bella looks like she is behaving herself


She does when Bridget is there- but she is sneaky- she has been bashing up Dodge when Bridget is somewhere else.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Our former doctor (he passed away unfortunately) used to say "we come into to this world needing diapers and leave the world the same way."


I can really understand, though, the old lady's embarrassment at her predicament. It took me a week or two to accept I just was not getting there in time. Does not help when you have to take a diuretic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Really? Not a teaching site? I can't even begin to tell how much KP has helped me in my knitting. My mom taught me when a very young child, but I didn't pick it up again in earnest until about 10 years ago.


Admin currently is not a knitter at all!

I do agree, we all are learning on KP!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Early morning here. Love to start my day with y'all. Thanks for the recipes and opening. The summaries are so helpful. I found out yesterday DDs baby shower is this coming Friday so I will be knitting like mad to get the blanket finished. Want it done by Thursday so I can wash and block it. Will be a busy week as youngest son and dil are moving this coming week. The 2 little boys will be here on Tuesday and they will all sleep here for a few days. Will really need to work on the blanket the next few days. Have a wonderful day everyone!


All the very best- housework can always wait- even if meals won't!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad for the new folks and also the updates on the old ones. Good to hear about your foot drop and progress Marykayknits. Hoping that it will come to rights more quickly than predicted.
> Loved the corgis at the university, Julie. What a great idea to reduce anxiety before tests. Both dogs looked very happy and welcoming of the attention.
> What great train pictures. So glad for all the updates. It is a chilly morning here and I take Penny to the vet for a check on her inflamed ears. I do think that perhaps she has a fungus, undiagnosed, and shall ask about that again today. I am well aware that beagles are at risk for bad ears. Hoping that we can finally get the ears cleared up.


I gather the students are very appreciative!

Hoping you can resolve Penny's ear problem.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Really? Not a teaching site? I can't even begin to tell how much KP has helped me in my knitting. My mom taught me when a very young child, but I didn't pick it up again in earnest until about 10 years ago.


I definitley think its a teaching site , I joined just over 3 years ago when i was learning myself to knit , without this site I think I would still be knitting squares ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I definitley think its a teaching site , I joined just over 3 years ago when i was learning myself to knit , without this site I think I would still be knitting squares ????


It is not easy to edit though, with the one hour restriction on each post. It was quite a steep learning curve for Shirley when she started the Workshops.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There were requests for the sticky bun monkey bread that my DGD and I made in the angel food cake pan (I prefer to use a bundt pan or two deep loaf pans, but DDIL doesn't have one - it's going on the Christmas list for her).

Ingredients:

Sticky caramel (this makes a light layer -- you can double it if you want these to be even more decadent)
1/2 cup brown sugar (I prefer the dark brown)
1/4 cup butter
4 Tbs. Dark Corn Syrup (I tried molasses and it worked fine also) -- optional as it's fine without it 
4 Tbs. of cream or milk
1/2 cup diced pecans

Cook on low/medium until sugar dissolves and then boil for a minute. Pour into the bottom of the pan(s).

Monkey Bread:
Bread dough: (Rhoades frozen, home made, Pillsbury Hot Roll mix, etc.)
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup white sugar
4 T of cinnamon
1 pkg. butterscotch pudding mix (Cook and serve-not instant) Sugar free works just as well and may be able to omit brown and white sugar with it.
1/2 cup butter (melted)

Break off pieces of dough (they don't have to be uniform size)
Roll the dough in balls and then in butter and then roll in sugar, cinnamon, butterscotch mixture
Place in the pan - overlapping each other
Pour remaining sugar mixture/butter in between some of the layers

Place plastic wrap over the pan and then invert a plate over the top of the pan and let rise (the plastic wrap & plate keep it from spilling over the pan). Once the dough it's the top of the pan, it's ready to bake.

Have oven preheated to 350F degrees and bake for 30 minutes or so or until top begins to darken - tent with aluminum foil and bake for another 5-10 minutes until fully cooked. Let sit for just a minute and then loosen the edges with a knife and turn over onto cookie sheet - the sugar/butterscotch/pecan goo will drip down the sides of the bread.

I learned of Pioneer sugar (from Michigan) and Pacer was kind enough to pick some up for me at her local grocery store. I like to patronize local businesses rather than the national brands. I'm loving the way these products (white, powdered and brown sugars) turn out in my baked goods. Following is a recipe that my sister used for the family reunions. It's not as gooey as I like monkey bread to be so I adapted it and use the recipe above instead. But this recipe is great for when you have company as it can be made the night before. The frozen bread rolls (Rhoades) and Pillsbury Hot Roll mixes turn out excellent when I don't have yeast in the house to make the bread from scratch.

https://www.pioneersugar.com/cinnamon-pecan-coffee-cake/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is largely how come I have the ongoing conversation with Shirley- apart from her liking for NZ because of having lived here. It is a wonderful resource!
> 
> Shirley was saying that Admin does not really see this as a teaching site, which is a pity, because I think most of us knitters would agree we learn a tremendous amount.


I agree, Julie. I've learned so much since finding KP, many things I didn't even know existed before


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I need warmth- and we have far from the lows you get in Canada! - it is why I have so many Ganseys. Thinking of that there's now 9543 views of the KAL I set up, and 50913 views of the workshop. Good to know someone is interested!


I'd say a lot of someones are interested. It's nice to know that your work is appreciated.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As one who grew up on a small farm once we got to Rotokawa- I thought this was hilarious- as mj says it is all in the camera angle!
> 
> This may not have worked
> 
> no- it was a photo of a teacher sitting with her class around her, taking turns to milk a couple of udders, except it did not look as if they belonged to a cow, but to the teacher!


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> We have a pretty wide first snow range. I think it's a bit early. We often don't have snow until after Halloween (Oct. 31.) We haven't had a frost yet. There is quite a difference in weather between northern and southern Minnesota.
> 
> My best guess is that the snow we got today will not last.


I hope for your sake that it won't last.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Lin!
> :sm24: I've strained my left arm a bit- typing one-handed as a result- the nerve pain is annoying- but rest usually works. Hence terse replies!


I know what you mean about the strain. I find that my right index finger gets sore from using the mouse so much.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oops, don't know what happened there, Bonnie! I was just going to add that MIL is only in care as a "step down" option to free her hospital bed as she isn't quite strong enough to be able to be home after being hospitalised. She had 6hours yesterday back at home, and could cope with getting to the toilet on her walker (with help) and managed the stair lift, but is in denial about her incontinence. Once the medics assess her as "fit" she will be coming back home, but we are trying to get her to accept that she will need incontinence pants as she is wearing these in the carehome. It's hard for her to accept, yet another indignity.


Do they have homecare there? Here if people live in town they can have a worker stop in a few times a day to dress/ undress & Just check on them. When it becomes apparent that that's not enough, then they get a nursing home bed. I hope you can convince her to keep wearing the pants, we were just talking a couple of nights ago about how hard it is for people with any faculties left to go back to diapers but much better than the mess


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank goodness for electronic s , car wont lock unless i every door is shut and i click on the key


????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Naughty Bella and her friend, the elderly Dodge were at Massey University today, helping to de-stress the students before their exams. Bella is the black and white (possibly tri-colour but I can't see the red).


Sure looks like the two are enjoying the attention.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you found your car keys. I lost my mobile on Thursday evening and have had to cancel it :sm14:


It will probably turn up soon as you buy a new one.???? DS lost his almost new iPhone last year. He bought s new one as it's needed for work & 2 weeks later his friend found it at his house, now he has a spare????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> You speak up like you did and join in any strand of conversation that takes your fancy. We chat away all week about any and everything though we avoid anything too political or religious. And anyone is welcome to join in. Like with any group you join some things won't mean anything at first but things will sort themselves out.
> Welcome to the TP.


Welcome from me too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I learn something new all the time. For instance, I learned about the 'strong' heel for socks and am going to try them this week.


Strong heel? I haven't heard of that before. Please share, something tells me I should have learned this before I Knit the socks for my sons


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There were requests for the sticky bun monkey bread that my DGD and I made in the angel food cake pan (I prefer to use a bundt pan or two deep loaf pans, but DDIL doesn't have one - it's going on the Christmas list for her).
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll have to try this.

I make a Parmesan garlic monkey bread that is really good. I think I've shared the recipe before but if not I can dig it out. I usually make my dough from scratch as the frozen dough isn't readily available here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Boy, you were a chatty bunch since last evening, took forever to catch up????
Kaye, hope the headache is gone by this morning.
MaChristie, hope the snow melts, my deck is still white but most on the grass is gone, I should go down to the garden later & see if my “wild”petunia plants have dried off enough to collect some seeds, when I looked a couple of weeks ago they were too green to pick, I picked too early one year & they just went mouldy. They do self seed some but are quite late then.
Margaret, I was confused about visiting Gordon until I saw the photos????glad you are enjoying your trip. Passenger trains a sadly lacking in my part of the world so I would be very nervous getting around that way.
MariKay, hope the physio eventually fixes your foot, sometimes it seems to take forever for things to recover.
Blueberry, welcome to the group, hope you will join in & tell us about yourself, we love to “meet”new people.

Well, must get moving, I want to make a Guinness chocolate cake for tomorrow’s birthday supper for DH, just a little late but we are off to the Spruce Lake(my home community) community supper tonight, it’s roast beef instead of the usual turkey & ham & always delicious . We see so many people, it’s great. Amazing that a village of less than a 100 puts on such a great supper to raise funds to keep the hall operating, they also do a dinner theatre in the early spring.
We will drop off GDs birthday gift on the way home.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, I think it must have dropped out of my handbag. I didn't use it. I have rung round but no one has seen it.


Have you tried 'find my phone' ?

Google for find my phone, works here in US. Guessing it would work there too.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Who remembers Woolworth lunch counter?

http://www.edgedesserts.com/2013/01/woolworth-cheesecake-recipe.html?m=1

Woolworth Cheesecake: The Recipe

Ingredients

•	1 box graham cracker crumbs (3 cups) more for thicker crust
•	3/4 cup powdered sugar
•	1 stick melted butter
•	1 8oz cream cheese
•	1 cup sugar
•	2 tsps vanilla
•	1 3oz box lemon jello
•	1 cup hot water
•	1 can evaporated milk
Preparation
•	1st place can of evaporated milk in freezer, it needs to be ice cold (about 30 minutes)
•	2nd. Mix Jello with 1 cup hot water in small bowl, stir until dissolved and put in freezer for a quick set, you want it to thicken some but NOT set stir once about 20 minutes, then put in refrigerator until ready to use.
•	3rd. Mix graham cracker crumbs, powdered sugar, and melted butter until well blended, put 3/4 of it in bottom of 9X13 pan. Press to form crust, save rest of mixture for later.
•	4th. Mix cream cheese, 1 cup sugar and vanilla until well blended, set aside.
•	5th. When Jello starts to thicken it is time to start. Open can of evaporated milk and pour into large bowl and beat until fluffy and looks like whipped cream. Add cream cheese mixture until well blended, slowly mix in the jello, pour into pan, sprinkle with remaining graham cracker crumbs, refrigerate about two hours before serving, store covered in refrigerator.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Oops double post


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, I'll have to try this.
> 
> I make a Parmesan garlic monkey bread that is really good. I think I've shared the recipe before but if not I can dig it out. I usually make my dough from scratch as the frozen dough isn't readily available here.


Me, too, I'd love the savory version.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome, Blueberry. Nice to have you join the Tea Party.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Great minds think alike , we are having butter chicken tonight


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone. DH and I got away for one night. We got to the hotel around noon and had lunch there and our room was ready early, phew, normal check in is 4pm. Ridiculous, I might say when spending so much for a room but can't complain as we could have used the spa until it was ready. Then we had dinner across the road in this lovely restaurant. Headed out after breakfast as DH has a job tonight in Buffalo, but it was our last chance for time together for quite a while. I'll include some photos. I need to get going as meeting a lovely friend for a late lunch. Well this is crazy, I can't find the photo section or remember how to do it. I hope it's something since the update and not my mind. :sm06: Will try later after lunch.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Maatje said:


> Early morning here. Love to start my day with y'all. Thanks for the recipes and opening. The summaries are so helpful. I found out yesterday DDs baby shower is this coming Friday so I will be knitting like mad to get the blanket finished. Want it done by Thursday so I can wash and block it. Will be a busy week as youngest son and dil are moving this coming week. The 2 little boys will be here on Tuesday and they will all sleep here for a few days. Will really need to work on the blanket the next few days. Have a wonderful day everyone!


That sounds a really busy week. I hope all goes well :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must have another attempt at creating a starter- my last one was not fizzy enough at any stage of it's life!


Starters are temperamental. :sm16:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, Julie. I've learned so much since finding KP, many things I didn't even know existed before


It has encouraged me to push my boundaries !


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lin and Caren, good to see you!

Lovely the dogs can visit the students. We call that "fuzz therapy." 

I hope Penny gets some relief. My grand dog, a beagle, had ear issues also.

As I was coming back from the grocery, I met my neighbor's wirehaired dachshund out for a walk with his human. What a sweetie he is!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It will probably turn up soon as you buy a new one.???? DS lost his almost new iPhone last year. He bought s new one as it's needed for work & 2 weeks later his friend found it at his house, now he has a spare????


You are probably quite right :sm16:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

krestiekrew said:


> Have you tried 'find my phone' ?
> 
> Google for find my phone, works here in US. Guessing it would work there too.


No, I shall try in a minute, thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, Julie. I've learned so much since finding KP, many things I didn't even know existed before


That is so true Bonnie! I believe I am a much more confident knitter since my exposure to this site!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'd say a lot of someones are interested. It's nice to know that your work is appreciated.


It does sound like rather a lot!!!!! Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I know what you mean about the strain. I find that my right index finger gets sore from using the mouse so much.


I get that too! I am taking a rest from the mouse until I can go safely back to the WiFi- not quite enough room to use the mouse on this desk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sure looks like the two are enjoying the attention.


If they are at all like Ringo, (he would be) I am sure they were right in their element!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It will probably turn up soon as you buy a new one.???? DS lost his almost new iPhone last year. He bought s new one as it's needed for work & 2 weeks later his friend found it at his house, now he has a spare????


It is sort of one of Murphy's Laws isn't it!?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lin and Caren, good to see you!
> 
> Lovely the dogs can visit the students. We call that "fuzz therapy."
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind thoughts. The vet said that he thinks her ears are looking much better, keep doing the enzyme relief meds, which are working but which she hates. Her weight is stable which is also good. These dogs can get too fat so very quickly. Looks like our frequent walks are helping both of us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Boy, you were a chatty bunch since last evening, took forever to catch up????
> Kaye, hope the headache is gone by this morning.
> MaChristie, hope the snow melts, my deck is still white but most on the grass is gone, I should go down to the garden later & see if my "wild"petunia plants have dried off enough to collect some seeds, when I looked a couple of weeks ago they were too green to pick, I picked too early one year & they just went mouldy. They do self seed some but are quite late then.
> Margaret, I was confused about visiting Gordon until I saw the photos????glad you are enjoying your trip. Passenger trains a sadly lacking in my part of the world so I would be very nervous getting around that way.
> ...


Hope you have a wonderful visit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. DH and I got away for one night. We got to the hotel around noon and had lunch there and our room was ready early, phew, normal check in is 4pm. Ridiculous, I might say when spending so much for a room but can't complain as we could have used the spa until it was ready. Then we had dinner across the road in this lovely restaurant. Headed out after breakfast as DH has a job tonight in Buffalo, but it was our last chance for time together for quite a while. I'll include some photos. I need to get going as meeting a lovely friend for a late lunch. Well this is crazy, I can't find the photo section or remember how to do it. I hope it's something since the update and not my mind. :sm06: Will try later after lunch.


Hope you sort it out! Nice to have quality time together, both with DH and your friend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Early morning here. Love to start my day with y'all. Thanks for the recipes and opening. The summaries are so helpful. I found out yesterday DDs baby shower is this coming Friday so I will be knitting like mad to get the blanket finished. Want it done by Thursday so I can wash and block it. Will be a busy week as youngest son and dil are moving this coming week. The 2 little boys will be here on Tuesday and they will all sleep here for a few days. Will really need to work on the blanket the next few days. Have a wonderful day everyone!


Sounds like you are going to have a busy but nice week , hope you get your blanket finished


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. DH and I got away for one night. We got to the hotel around noon and had lunch there and our room was ready early, phew, normal check in is 4pm. Ridiculous, I might say when spending so much for a room but can't complain as we could have used the spa until it was ready. Then we had dinner across the road in this lovely restaurant. Headed out after breakfast as DH has a job tonight in Buffalo, but it was our last chance for time together for quite a while. I'll include some photos. I need to get going as meeting a lovely friend for a late lunch. Well this is crazy, I can't find the photo section or remember how to do it. I hope it's something since the update and not my mind. :sm06: Will try later after lunch.


Sounds like a nice get-away. Hope you are enjoying your lunch with your friend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Starters are temperamental. :sm16:


I have done well with a potato starter recipe I have- but do find it a fiddle having to cook up potato every second day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> She does when Bridget is there- but she is sneaky- she has been bashing up Dodge when Bridget is somewhere else.


Sneaky indeed ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It has encouraged me to push my boundaries !


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: You are such a lovely knitter (knitter of lovely things)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, happy you and Bill had a romantic get away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lin and Caren, good to see you!
> 
> Lovely the dogs can visit the students. We call that "fuzz therapy."
> 
> ...


Not sure what they call it! But it is an obvious success.

Doxies really are what you hanker after, aren't they?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sneaky indeed ????


Bridget thinks the problem stems from the fact that Dodge has been 'fixed', whereas Bella is entire, and can get quite stroppy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> So glad for the new folks and also the updates on the old ones. Good to hear about your foot drop and progress Marykayknits. Hoping that it will come to rights more quickly than predicted.
> Loved the corgis at the university, Julie. What a great idea to reduce anxiety before tests. Both dogs looked very happy and welcoming of the attention.
> What great train pictures. So glad for all the updates. It is a chilly morning here and I take Penny to the vet for a check on her inflamed ears. I do think that perhaps she has a fungus, undiagnosed, and shall ask about that again today. I am well aware that beagles are at risk for bad ears. Hoping that we can finally get the ears cleared up.


Chilly here this morning to, ice on windscreen, hope you can find out what the problem is with Penny s ears


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

If i ever decide to follow a pattern again can someone please knock some sense into me , I hate sewing seams although I am getting better , i hate shaping cannot see the point when its only over a few stitches , moan finished


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If i ever decide to follow a pattern again can someone please knock some sense into me , I hate sewing seams although I am getting better , i hate shaping cannot see the point when its only over a few stitches , moan finished


I avoid seams where ever possible!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Happy B Day Heather. 
Sleep it you are tired. I think theee is a big going around, tired, sleep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you get a goods night sleep and the headache is all gone when you wake up


Thank you, it wasn't too bad this morning but it's getting worse as the day goes by, I think it's just all the daily weather changes, it's to be 60F and lovely today, I think I'll just take a nap in a bit.


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

I am new and don't have the topics handling figured out yet. My name is Dorothy. I've been posting on the other area of the website, inappropriately no doubt, but you all did find a short cape pattern for me, which I really appreciate, and gardening and knitting tips which I can use. Right now I'm working on a sweater for my granddaughter (16 going on 40) for Christmas. With regard to your mousing finger, immobilize it immediately for a few days. I sprained a tendon in mine, did not immobilize it and now the tip occasionally feels like I am stabbing it with an ice pick. I am the caregiver for my husband who has Parkinson's disease, a neurological disorder that affects both mind and body. Right now he's going through a bout of depression I am trying to lift. He enjoyed the ice cream story and the ladies' room explanation. We live in North Carolina and we will eventually get snow -- usually around February -- but right now it is golfing weather, if you golf, which I don't. (If you do, may the course be with you.) Thanks for the recipes, especially the red cabbage and the monkey bread. I googled 'stroppy' and now I know a new word that I think I can pretty much use. What is butter chicken? It sounds wonderful. One mystery writer I love is Thomas Perry -- not exactly snuggly, but not as hard-edged as Patterson. My favorite of his books is "The Butcher's Boy". My favorite mystery writer, though, is Louise Penny. The Corgis look cute. I have never met a Corgi in person;mostly I have seen them in pictures with Queen Elizabeth. What are their personalities like? We have two cats who rule the household - Alexander (16 pounds, long fur, solid black, a snuggleupagus and mostly silent) and Merry Christmas (6 pounds, independent, thick short pale yellow fur and a voice that could fill Carnegie Hall without a microphone), both rescues. Guess who wins the wrestling matches! Hope this isn't too long. I don't know how to sign off yet, so 10-4 y'all. :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dmme said:


> I am new and don't have the topics handling figured out yet. My name is Dorothy. I've been posting on the other area of the website, inappropriately no doubt, but you all did find a short cape pattern for me, which I really appreciate, and gardening and knitting tips which I can use. Right now I'm working on a sweater for my granddaughter (16 going on 40) for Christmas. With regard to your mousing finger, immobilize it immediately for a few days. I sprained a tendon in mine, did not immobilize it and now the tip occasionally feels like I am stabbing it with an ice pick. I am the caregiver for my husband who has Parkinson's disease, a neurological disorder that affects both mind and body. Right now he's going through a bout of depression I am trying to lift. He enjoyed the ice cream story and the ladies' room explanation. We live in North Carolina and we will eventually get snow -- usually around February -- but right now it is golfing weather, if you golf, which I don't. (If you do, may the course be with you.) Thanks for the recipes, especially the red cabbage and the monkey bread. I googled 'stroppy' and now I know a new word that I think I can pretty much use. What is butter chicken? It sounds wonderful. One mystery writer I love is Thomas Perry -- not exactly snuggly, but not as hard-edged as Patterson. My favorite of his books is "The Butcher's Boy". My favorite mystery writer, though, is Louise Penny. The Corgis look cute. I have never met a Corgi in person;mostly I have seen them in pictures with Queen Elizabeth. What are their personalities like? We have two cats who rule the household - Alexander (16 pounds, long fur, solid black, a snuggleupagus and mostly silent) and Merry Christmas (6 pounds, independent, thick short pale yellow fur and a voice that could fill Carnegie Hall without a microphone), both rescues. Guess who wins the wrestling matches! Hope this isn't too long. I don't know how to sign off yet, so 10-4 y'all. :sm01:


How delightful to meet you! I do hope you continue to drop by. Sam has always a spare chair, and the brew never runs cold, as we are all over the globe. These Corgis are a little different- they are Cardigan Corgis from Cardiganshire in Wales originally, whereas the one's Her Majesty owns are all Pembroke Corgis from Pembrokeshire (also in Wales) The word now is that they are quite a different breed- maybe someone has done a DNA test on them. The Cardigan should have a larger, more rounded ear, and the tails are not docked. (The Pembroke should naturally have a short tail, but because they were bred with the Sheltie back in the early 1900's they have usually long tails and a tendency to be 'fluffy'- both not desired traits). The Cardigan was a working dog for longer, and any colour is acceptable, unlike with the Pembroke. 
You have my sympathies nursing your husband- Parkinsons can be so debilitating- although I understand if diagnosed early enough drug intervention can slow the rate dramatically. My husband has Dementia- but thereby hangs a very long tale that I won't embark on now.
An ancestress of mine Flora MacDonald emigrated from Skye to the Carolina's but the link I know for sure comes from Nova Scotia, and belongs to the fleet that landed in New Zealand from Waipu cove down to about Leith sometime around 1850 I think. It is a while since I was researching it- so I am a little hazy.
Hoping to continue the conversation!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you just pop in and say hi, i'm BlueBerry36 and take it from there. we don't talk politics or religion. we talk about ourselves, our kith and kin. what we are knitting.
we have very broad shoulders in case anyone needs one to lean on. we support each other. worry about each other. i think you will enjoy it. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. so we hope you will visit us whenever you are online. we'll be lookling for you. --- sam



BlueBerry36 said:



> Wow just saw this an very interesting. How does this group work?? BlueBerry36


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are so glad you did. --- sam



Maatje said:


> Really? Not a teaching site? I can't even begin to tell how much KP has helped me in my knitting. My mom taught me when a very young child, but I didn't pick it up again in earnest until about 10 years ago.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those sound really good - a sunday morning with coffee treat. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> There were requests for the sticky bun monkey bread that my DGD and I made in the angel food cake pan (I prefer to use a bundt pan or two deep loaf pans, but DDIL doesn't have one - it's going on the Christmas list for her).
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

dmme said:


> I am new and don't have the topics handling figured out yet. My name is Dorothy. I've been posting on the other area of the website, inappropriately no doubt, but you all did find a short cape pattern for me, which I really appreciate, and gardening and knitting tips which I can use. Right now I'm working on a sweater for my granddaughter (16 going on 40) for Christmas. With regard to your mousing finger, immobilize it immediately for a few days. I sprained a tendon in mine, did not immobilize it and now the tip occasionally feels like I am stabbing it with an ice pick. I am the caregiver for my husband who has Parkinson's disease, a neurological disorder that affects both mind and body. Right now he's going through a bout of depression I am trying to lift. He enjoyed the ice cream story and the ladies' room explanation. We live in North Carolina and we will eventually get snow -- usually around February -- but right now it is golfing weather, if you golf, which I don't. (If you do, may the course be with you.) Thanks for the recipes, especially the red cabbage and the monkey bread. I googled 'stroppy' and now I know a new word that I think I can pretty much use. What is butter chicken? It sounds wonderful. One mystery writer I love is Thomas Perry -- not exactly snuggly, but not as hard-edged as Patterson. My favorite of his books is "The Butcher's Boy". My favorite mystery writer, though, is Louise Penny. The Corgis look cute. I have never met a Corgi in person;mostly I have seen them in pictures with Queen Elizabeth. What are their personalities like? We have two cats who rule the household - Alexander (16 pounds, long fur, solid black, a snuggleupagus and mostly silent) and Merry Christmas (6 pounds, independent, thick short pale yellow fur and a voice that could fill Carnegie Hall without a microphone), both rescues. Guess who wins the wrestling matches! Hope this isn't too long. I don't know how to sign off yet, so 10-4 y'all. :sm01:


Welcome. I'm glad to meet you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm popping in for just a minute to remind everyone about the Christmas/Holiday card exchange. If you are interested, send me a PM, please! I'll be back later to catch up. I need to put some photos on a flash drive and go print them at Walmart.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is why i use circulars when knitting a sweater. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> If i ever decide to follow a pattern again can someone please knock some sense into me , I hate sewing seams although I am getting better , i hate shaping cannot see the point when its only over a few stitches , moan finished


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> those sound really good - a sunday morning with coffee treat. --- sam


And, I like them especially decadent with a slice of ham or bacon on top. Somehow, the salty and sweet make my tastebuds sing. I also mix roasted peanuts with candy corn or butter mints for the sweet and salty mix.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

BlueBerry36, welcome.
Dmme(Dorothy), welcome. I have an 18 y.o. granddaughter who since she was 10 has been “going on 40”! Since you said you get snow I take it you aren’t coastal. My twin lives in Mt. Pleasant, SC just across the Ashley river from Charleston.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

dmme said:


> I am new and don't have the topics handling figured out yet. My name is Dorothy. I've been posting on the other area of the website, inappropriately no doubt, but you all did find a short cape pattern for me, which I really appreciate, and gardening and knitting tips which I can use. Right now I'm working on a sweater for my granddaughter (16 going on 40) for Christmas. With regard to your mousing finger, immobilize it immediately for a few days. I sprained a tendon in mine, did not immobilize it and now the tip occasionally feels like I am stabbing it with an ice pick. I am the caregiver for my husband who has Parkinson's disease, a neurological disorder that affects both mind and body. Right now he's going through a bout of depression I am trying to lift. He enjoyed the ice cream story and the ladies' room explanation. We live in North Carolina and we will eventually get snow -- usually around February -- but right now it is golfing weather, if you golf, which I don't. (If you do, may the course be with you.) Thanks for the recipes, especially the red cabbage and the monkey bread. I googled 'stroppy' and now I know a new word that I think I can pretty much use. What is butter chicken? It sounds wonderful. One mystery writer I love is Thomas Perry -- not exactly snuggly, but not as hard-edged as Patterson. My favorite of his books is "The Butcher's Boy". My favorite mystery writer, though, is Louise Penny. The Corgis look cute. I have never met a Corgi in person;mostly I have seen them in pictures with Queen Elizabeth. What are their personalities like? We have two cats who rule the household - Alexander (16 pounds, long fur, solid black, a snuggleupagus and mostly silent) and Merry Christmas (6 pounds, independent, thick short pale yellow fur and a voice that could fill Carnegie Hall without a microphone), both rescues. Guess who wins the wrestling matches! Hope this isn't too long. I don't know how to sign off yet, so 10-4 y'all. :sm01:


Hello and welcome , its nice to hear from you


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

dmme said:


> I am new and don't have the topics handling figured out yet. My name is Dorothy. I've been posting on the other area of the website, inappropriately no doubt, but you all did find a short cape pattern for me, which I really appreciate, and gardening and knitting tips which I can use. Right now I'm working on a sweater for my granddaughter (16 going on 40) for Christmas. With regard to your mousing finger, immobilize it immediately for a few days. I sprained a tendon in mine, did not immobilize it and now the tip occasionally feels like I am stabbing it with an ice pick. I am the caregiver for my husband who has Parkinson's disease, a neurological disorder that affects both mind and body. Right now he's going through a bout of depression I am trying to lift. He enjoyed the ice cream story and the ladies' room explanation. We live in North Carolina and we will eventually get snow -- usually around February -- but right now it is golfing weather, if you golf, which I don't. (If you do, may the course be with you.) Thanks for the recipes, especially the red cabbage and the monkey bread. I googled 'stroppy' and now I know a new word that I think I can pretty much use. What is butter chicken? It sounds wonderful. One mystery writer I love is Thomas Perry -- not exactly snuggly, but not as hard-edged as Patterson. My favorite of his books is "The Butcher's Boy". My favorite mystery writer, though, is Louise Penny. The Corgis look cute. I have never met a Corgi in person;mostly I have seen them in pictures with Queen Elizabeth. What are their personalities like? We have two cats who rule the household - Alexander (16 pounds, long fur, solid black, a snuggleupagus and mostly silent) and Merry Christmas (6 pounds, independent, thick short pale yellow fur and a voice that could fill Carnegie Hall without a microphone), both rescues. Guess who wins the wrestling matches! Hope this isn't too long. I don't know how to sign off yet, so 10-4 y'all. :sm01:


So glad you have joined us. We have lots of room for new people. And, thanks for the tip about the mousing finger. Please drop in whenever you can and just join in the conversation.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is why i use circulars when knitting a sweater. --- sam


I usually do too , but I really liked this pattern , now I know what I'm doing I'll knit it again all in one . I was going to knit the seamans hat next as I need a hat to go in the collection at my knitting group , but I dont know if i have the will inside me to fight through another pattern .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party dmme - it doesn't matter that you post on another site - you are always welcome here. there is always fresh hot tea available plusthere is always a chair with your name on it. we would be pleased if you would visit us whenever you are online. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



dmme said:


> I am new and don't have the topics handling figured out yet. My name is Dorothy. I've been posting on the other area of the website, inappropriately no doubt, but you all did find a short cape pattern for me, which I really appreciate, and gardening and knitting tips which I can use. Right now I'm working on a sweater for my granddaughter (16 going on 40) for Christmas. With regard to your mousing finger, immobilize it immediately for a few days. I sprained a tendon in mine, did not immobilize it and now the tip occasionally feels like I am stabbing it with an ice pick. I am the caregiver for my husband who has Parkinson's disease, a neurological disorder that affects both mind and body. Right now he's going through a bout of depression I am trying to lift. He enjoyed the ice cream story and the ladies' room explanation. We live in North Carolina and we will eventually get snow -- usually around February -- but right now it is golfing weather, if you golf, which I don't. (If you do, may the course be with you.) Thanks for the recipes, especially the red cabbage and the monkey bread. I googled 'stroppy' and now I know a new word that I think I can pretty much use. What is butter chicken? It sounds wonderful. One mystery writer I love is Thomas Perry -- not exactly snuggly, but not as hard-edged as Patterson. My favorite of his books is "The Butcher's Boy". My favorite mystery writer, though, is Louise Penny. The Corgis look cute. I have never met a Corgi in person;mostly I have seen them in pictures with Queen Elizabeth. What are their personalities like? We have two cats who rule the household - Alexander (16 pounds, long fur, solid black, a snuggleupagus and mostly silent) and Merry Christmas (6 pounds, independent, thick short pale yellow fur and a voice that could fill Carnegie Hall without a microphone), both rescues. Guess who wins the wrestling matches! Hope this isn't too long. I don't know how to sign off yet, so 10-4 y'all. :sm01:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the bacon - i will remember it. thanks for the suggestion. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> And, I like them especially decadent with a slice of ham or bacon on top. Somehow, the salty and sweet make my tastebuds sing. I also mix roasted peanuts with candy corn or butter mints for the sweet and salty mix.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

since when do you need a pattern? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I usually do too , but I really liked this pattern , now I know what I'm doing I'll knit it again all in one . I was going to knit the seamans hat next as I need a hat to go in the collection at my knitting group , but I dont know if i have the will inside me to fight through another pattern .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> since when do you need a pattern? --- sam


Yes you are right, no more patterns


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

dmme said:


> I am new and don't have the topics handling figured out yet. My name is Dorothy. I've been posting on the other area of the website, inappropriately no doubt, but you all did find a short cape pattern for me, which I really appreciate, and gardening and knitting tips which I can use. Right now I'm working on a sweater for my granddaughter (16 going on 40) for Christmas. With regard to your mousing finger, immobilize it immediately for a few days. I sprained a tendon in mine, did not immobilize it and now the tip occasionally feels like I am stabbing it with an ice pick. I am the caregiver for my husband who has Parkinson's disease, a neurological disorder that affects both mind and body. Right now he's going through a bout of depression I am trying to lift. He enjoyed the ice cream story and the ladies' room explanation. We live in North Carolina and we will eventually get snow -- usually around February -- but right now it is golfing weather, if you golf, which I don't. (If you do, may the course be with you.) Thanks for the recipes, especially the red cabbage and the monkey bread. I googled 'stroppy' and now I know a new word that I think I can pretty much use. What is butter chicken? It sounds wonderful. One mystery writer I love is Thomas Perry -- not exactly snuggly, but not as hard-edged as Patterson. My favorite of his books is "The Butcher's Boy". My favorite mystery writer, though, is Louise Penny. The Corgis look cute. I have never met a Corgi in person;mostly I have seen them in pictures with Queen Elizabeth. What are their personalities like? We have two cats who rule the household - Alexander (16 pounds, long fur, solid black, a snuggleupagus and mostly silent) and Merry Christmas (6 pounds, independent, thick short pale yellow fur and a voice that could fill Carnegie Hall without a microphone), both rescues. Guess who wins the wrestling matches! Hope this isn't too long. I don't know how to sign off yet, so 10-4 y'all. :sm01:


Pleased to meet you Dorothy!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I usually do too , but I really liked this pattern , now I know what I'm doing I'll knit it again all in one . I was going to knit the seamans hat next as I need a hat to go in the collection at my knitting group , but I dont know if i have the will inside me to fight through another pattern .


Is that the 1890 hat (or something near to those years!)? If so, I've made that pattern and it was fine.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I read a few pages and now it is time for Matthew and I to go to church and help with the Harvest Festival. Busy time for sure.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

dmme said:


> I am new and don't have the topics handling figured out yet. My name is Dorothy. I've been posting on the other area of the website, inappropriately no doubt, but you all did find a short cape pattern for me, which I really appreciate, and gardening and knitting tips which I can use. Right now I'm working on a sweater for my granddaughter (16 going on 40) for Christmas. With regard to your mousing finger, immobilize it immediately for a few days. I sprained a tendon in mine, did not immobilize it and now the tip occasionally feels like I am stabbing it with an ice pick. I am the caregiver for my husband who has Parkinson's disease, a neurological disorder that affects both mind and body. Right now he's going through a bout of depression I am trying to lift. He enjoyed the ice cream story and the ladies' room explanation. We live in North Carolina and we will eventually get snow -- usually around February -- but right now it is golfing weather, if you golf, which I don't. (If you do, may the course be with you.) Thanks for the recipes, especially the red cabbage and the monkey bread. I googled 'stroppy' and now I know a new word that I think I can pretty much use. What is butter chicken? It sounds wonderful. One mystery writer I love is Thomas Perry -- not exactly snuggly, but not as hard-edged as Patterson. My favorite of his books is "The Butcher's Boy". My favorite mystery writer, though, is Louise Penny. The Corgis look cute. I have never met a Corgi in person;mostly I have seen them in pictures with Queen Elizabeth. What are their personalities like? We have two cats who rule the household - Alexander (16 pounds, long fur, solid black, a snuggleupagus and mostly silent) and Merry Christmas (6 pounds, independent, thick short pale yellow fur and a voice that could fill Carnegie Hall without a microphone), both rescues. Guess who wins the wrestling matches! Hope this isn't too long. I don't know how to sign off yet, so 10-4 y'all. :sm01:


So good to meet you and learn a bit about you. Glad you are on board. I, too, love to read Louise Penny but have just ordered mysteries from alisbris.com of the author mentioned earlier on this list.
So sorry for your husband. Parkinson's is such a hard disease to handle, both for the person who has it and the care giver. Be good to yourself and enjoy your two furbabies. I think four leggers make even a hard life more bearable. Glad you were kind enough to rescue your two. My Katy, black tuxedo, is a rescue and Penny is a re-homer. Have had her just about 2 months so we are getting to know each other. 
I also looked up stroppy. "From obstropulous, common slang in British Isles for obstreperous" A wonderful addition to my vocabulary. Isn't it fun to learn new words?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Is that the 1890 hat (or something near to those years!)? If so, I've made that pattern and it was fine.


Straight forward then , i need to make some hats and i would like to knit something that is a bit difderent


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> So good to meet you and learn a bit about you. Glad you are on board. I, too, love to read Louise Penny but have just ordered mysteries from alisbris.com of the author mentioned earlier on this list.
> So sorry for your husband. Parkinson's is such a hard disease to handle, both for the person who has it and the care giver. Be good to yourself and enjoy your two furbabies. I think four leggers make even a hard life more bearable. Glad you were kind enough to rescue your two. My Katy, black tuxedo, is a rescue and Penny is a re-homer. Have had her just about 2 months so we are getting to know each other.
> I also looked up stroppy. "From obstropulous, common slang in British Isles for obstreperous" A wonderful addition to my vocabulary. Isn't it fun to learn new words?


Isnt it funny how we all speak a common language but many words are different , there was a bit of a funny topic over on main about the word a granddaughter had used for a noise our bodies make , i knew exactly what tne word meant but thought people from America might not , was surprised to find that people here in diffferent parts of the uk didnt know either


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, we did. I made Butter Chicken, a healthy version and all the naan was eaten. It was delicious :sm24:


Oh yum of all the Indian curries I've tasted that's my all time favourite, next would be Korma, and Rogan Josh, but Vindaloo no thank you or I'd be spending the next few hours in the Loo!!!!!!????????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Heather 
Hello again Caren


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome, Dmme/Dorothy! We love getting new folks joining us here at the Knitting Tea Party. Remember to mark this site with "watched topics"
and drop in again. We have another member here whose DH is suffering from Parkinson's and has just had to place him in a nursing home.
Will keep your DH in prayer and you as his caregiver also. I in Georgia and visit a cousin in Hayesville, NC fairly often. What part of NC are you in?



dmme said:


> I am new and don't have the topics handling figured out yet. My name is Dorothy. I've been posting on the other area of the website, inappropriately no doubt, but you all did find a short cape pattern for me, which I really appreciate, and gardening and knitting tips which I can use. Right now I'm working on a sweater for my granddaughter (16 going on 40) for Christmas. With regard to your mousing finger, immobilize it immediately for a few days. I sprained a tendon in mine, did not immobilize it and now the tip occasionally feels like I am stabbing it with an ice pick. I am the caregiver for my husband who has Parkinson's disease, a neurological disorder that affects both mind and body. Right now he's going through a bout of depression I am trying to lift. He enjoyed the ice cream story and the ladies' room explanation. We live in North Carolina and we will eventually get snow -- usually around February -- but right now it is golfing weather, if you golf, which I don't. (If you do, may the course be with you.) Thanks for the recipes, especially the red cabbage and the monkey bread. I googled 'stroppy' and now I know a new word that I think I can pretty much use. What is butter chicken? It sounds wonderful. One mystery writer I love is Thomas Perry -- not exactly snuggly, but not as hard-edged as Patterson. My favorite of his books is "The Butcher's Boy". My favorite mystery writer, though, is Louise Penny. The Corgis look cute. I have never met a Corgi in person;mostly I have seen them in pictures with Queen Elizabeth. What are their personalities like? We have two cats who rule the household - Alexander (16 pounds, long fur, solid black, a snuggleupagus and mostly silent) and Merry Christmas (6 pounds, independent, thick short pale yellow fur and a voice that could fill Carnegie Hall without a microphone), both rescues. Guess who wins the wrestling matches! Hope this isn't too long. I don't know how to sign off yet, so 10-4 y'all. :sm01:


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

Thank you all for your kind words and for your prayers. i love being with my husband, and I have a few good friends I see occasionally, but I miss the kind of chats that I find here. We live in the Piedmont. (My husband's family was from Savannah -- I say 'was' because they mostly live in Atlanta now.) The Appalachian mountains kind of curve around at the southern end, and so we are protected from many of the storms that come from the north. Our snow moves up from Georgia. Are Corgis shepherding dogs? We had a Sheltie, McKenzie, that we all loved when my son was growing up. She was gold and white, and so didn't have the energy requirements of the black and white ones. She was a pure pet, but she did spend some of her time trying (unsuccessfully) to herd the cat. She had 4 puppies and they lived in the unfinished part of the basement (we didn't have a dog house) with daily outings supervised by mama and a human. One night I heard a strange noise and went down to check. The 4 little fluff balls were gathered in a circle, their noses pointed upward, baying as the bare light bulb! As for words, the term 'end of the day' has presented problems here twice that I know of, once with a teacher from England who scared us all with what we were to accomplish by the end of the day (we thought he meant by the end of the class, not the end of the term) and a coworker who thought his project wasn't due for 6 months and really got to scurrying when I told him that 'end of the day' here meant 5:00. My husband and I enjoy movies and TV series from Australia and the British Isles, but we always leave the closed captioning on because we sometimes have to figure out words. Like 'chook'. (What is a DH? I assume husband.)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Naughty Bella and her friend, the elderly Dodge were at Massey University today, helping to de-stress the students before their exams. Bella is the black and white (possibly tri-colour but I can't see the red).


Awe!! What a great idea, and the students look like they are really enjoying it too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Marykayknits, thank you I will go back and check last weeks post.
> Machriste, thank you.
> KayeJo, hope you are feeling better.


Thank you, it had passed finally after a 3 hour nap this afternoon but the pressure is starting again, I think I'll sit on my message chair and see if that helps, and go find my Olbas inhaler that helped earlier.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've read but not commented. Up to date here.
> Decided today to get different yarn for the Toot-Toot jumper! So know I need to find a Spotlight again and return most of them. The yarn I got is much softer.
> Had a nice day though not sure what I did. Well bought the yarn and went to see Gordon. Sent a text to Vicky saying this along with two photos. Elizabeth Loved the train photo but was very disappointed that it wasn't a video. So I promised to get one for her tomorrow. I've been using lots of trains here. fortunately my Seniors card gets me discounted travel here- maximum of $2.50 a day. DB live 1 1/2 hour train ride out of Sydney so I have virtually used it up by the time I get into Sydney. Took the ferry from Sydney to Parramatta today and it takes 1 1/2 with another hour on the train from there but I do like the ferries. And that was why I felt happy to hope on a train just becuase it was going to Gordon- and turned around and came straight back. It did mean I got to take a train over the Harbour Bridge which I had thought would be good to do- not that I needed the extra 1/2 hour each way.
> Tomorrow heading into Sydney again- going to some markets where I might find a friend of one of my Adelaide knitting friends who dyes yarn. This is one of the historic areas so will have a general wander there as well.
> ...


It sounds beautiful, the trip into Sydney should be great also. 
Love the train photos.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

BlueBerry36 said:


> Wow just saw this an very interesting. How does this group work?? BlueBerry36


Welcome to Sam's tea table, join on in, we love new voices.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dmme said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and for your prayers. i love being with my husband, and I have a few good friends I see occasionally, but I miss the kind of chats that I find here. We live in the Piedmont. (My husband's family was from Savannah -- I say 'was' because they mostly live in Atlanta now.) The Appalachian mountains kind of curve around at the southern end, and so we are protected from many of the storms that come from the north. Our snow moves up from Georgia. Are Corgis shepherding dogs? We had a Sheltie, McKenzie, that we all loved when my son was growing up. She was gold and white, and so didn't have the energy requirements of the black and white ones. She was a pure pet, but she did spend some of her time trying (unsuccessfully) to herd the cat. She had 4 puppies and they lived in the unfinished part of the basement (we didn't have a dog house) with daily outings supervised by mama and a human. One night I heard a strange noise and went down to check. The 4 little fluff balls were gathered in a circle, their noses pointed upward, baying as the bare light bulb! As for words, the term 'end of the day' has presented problems here twice that I know of, once with a teacher from England who scared us all with what we were to accomplish by the end of the day (we thought he meant by the end of the class, not the end of the term) and a coworker who thought his project wasn't due for 6 months and really got to scurrying when I told him that 'end of the day' here meant 5:00. My husband and I enjoy movies and TV series from Australia and the British Isles, but we always leave the closed captioning on because we sometimes have to figure out words. Like 'chook'. (What is a DH? I assume husband.)


DH stands for Dear Husband.
Yes Corgis traditionally herded the cows to pasture after the morning milking, returning them for the afternoon milking. Back in the 15 hundreds there were a few wolves still in the Welsh hills- the dogs were trusted to defend their cattle. However by the turn of the century into the 20th century farmers wanted a dog that would herd sheep as well- hence they bred with the little Sheltie. Myself I've had Corgis, Labradors, one Retriever/cross and my previous fellow who was of largely unknown heritage!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe!! What a great idea, and the students look like they are really enjoying it too.


Apparently works well for many!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Early morning here. Love to start my day with y'all. Thanks for the recipes and opening. The summaries are so helpful. I found out yesterday DDs baby shower is this coming Friday so I will be knitting like mad to get the blanket finished. Want it done by Thursday so I can wash and block it. Will be a busy week as youngest son and dil are moving this coming week. The 2 little boys will be here on Tuesday and they will all sleep here for a few days. Will really need to work on the blanket the next few days. Have a wonderful day everyone!


Sending speed to your fingers. You certainly do have a lot going on the next few weeks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I learn something new all the time. For instance, I learned about the 'strong' heel for socks and am going to try them this week.


Me too, it's amazing the things we learn here, and it's not even all knit or crochet related, I've learned sewing stuff from you all as well as many many other things.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad for the new folks and also the updates on the old ones. Good to hear about your foot drop and progress Marykayknits. Hoping that it will come to rights more quickly than predicted.
> Loved the corgis at the university, Julie. What a great idea to reduce anxiety before tests. Both dogs looked very happy and welcoming of the attention.
> What great train pictures. So glad for all the updates. It is a chilly morning here and I take Penny to the vet for a check on her inflamed ears. I do think that perhaps she has a fungus, undiagnosed, and shall ask about that again today. I am well aware that beagles are at risk for bad ears. Hoping that we can finally get the ears cleared up.


I hope you can get poor Penny's ears all healed up soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for your kind thoughts. The vet said that he thinks her ears are looking much better, keep doing the enzyme relief meds, which are working but which she hates. Her weight is stable which is also good. These dogs can get too fat so very quickly. Looks like our frequent walks are helping both of us.


That's great on all points. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dmme said:


> I am new and don't have the topics handling figured out yet. My name is Dorothy. I've been posting on the other area of the website, inappropriately no doubt, but you all did find a short cape pattern for me, which I really appreciate, and gardening and knitting tips which I can use. Right now I'm working on a sweater for my granddaughter (16 going on 40) for Christmas. With regard to your mousing finger, immobilize it immediately for a few days. I sprained a tendon in mine, did not immobilize it and now the tip occasionally feels like I am stabbing it with an ice pick. I am the caregiver for my husband who has Parkinson's disease, a neurological disorder that affects both mind and body. Right now he's going through a bout of depression I am trying to lift. He enjoyed the ice cream story and the ladies' room explanation. We live in North Carolina and we will eventually get snow -- usually around February -- but right now it is golfing weather, if you golf, which I don't. (If you do, may the course be with you.) Thanks for the recipes, especially the red cabbage and the monkey bread. I googled 'stroppy' and now I know a new word that I think I can pretty much use. What is butter chicken? It sounds wonderful. One mystery writer I love is Thomas Perry -- not exactly snuggly, but not as hard-edged as Patterson. My favorite of his books is "The Butcher's Boy". My favorite mystery writer, though, is Louise Penny. The Corgis look cute. I have never met a Corgi in person;mostly I have seen them in pictures with Queen Elizabeth. What are their personalities like? We have two cats who rule the household - Alexander (16 pounds, long fur, solid black, a snuggleupagus and mostly silent) and Merry Christmas (6 pounds, independent, thick short pale yellow fur and a voice that could fill Carnegie Hall without a microphone), both rescues. Guess who wins the wrestling matches! Hope this isn't too long. I don't know how to sign off yet, so 10-4 y'all. :sm01:


Hi and welcome!!! Great to meet you, we have a lot of fun here, joy, tears, laughter... We share it all. 
Not too long at all, quite enjoyed reading about your life, I do hope that you are able to lift DH's depression, Parkinson's is so hard on the whole family. 
Cats do have their own personalities for sure, we have 3 and they are all so different. 
I hope that you visit with us as often as you are able.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am anxious to see what you come up with. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Straight forward then , i need to make some hats and i would like to knit something that is a bit difderent


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

to bed to bed for this sleepy head. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How delightful to meet you! I do hope you continue to drop by. Sam has always a spare chair, and the brew never runs cold, as we are all over the globe. These Corgis are a little different- they are Cardigan Corgis from Cardiganshire in Wales originally, whereas the one's Her Majesty owns are all Pembroke Corgis from Pembrokeshire (also in Wales) The word now is that they are quite a different breed- maybe someone has done a DNA test on them. The Cardigan should have a larger, more rounded ear, and the tails are not docked. (The Pembroke should naturally have a short tail, but because they were bred with the Sheltie back in the early 1900's they have usually long tails and a tendency to be 'fluffy'- both not desired traits). The Cardigan was a working dog for longer, and any colour is acceptable, unlike with the Pembroke.
> You have my sympathies nursing your husband- Parkinsons can be so debilitating- although I understand if diagnosed early enough drug intervention can slow the rate dramatically. My husband has Dementia- but thereby hangs a very long tale that I won't embark on now.
> An ancestress of mine Flora MacDonald emigrated from Skye to the Carolina's but the link I know for sure comes from Nova Scotia, and belongs to the fleet that landed in New Zealand from Waipu cove down to about Leith sometime around 1850 I think. It is a while since I was researching it- so I am a little hazy.
> Hoping to continue the conversation!


Awe, they're so cute! Well they were then, but I am sure they are still adorable as is Ringo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently works well for many!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> to bed to bed for this sleepy head. --- sam


Sweet dreams Sam.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night night.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

dmme said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and for your prayers. i love being with my husband, and I have a few good friends I see occasionally, but I miss the kind of chats that I find here. We live in the Piedmont. (My husband's family was from Savannah -- I say 'was' because they mostly live in Atlanta now.) The Appalachian mountains kind of curve around at the southern end, and so we are protected from many of the storms that come from the north. Our snow moves up from Georgia. Are Corgis shepherding dogs? We had a Sheltie, McKenzie, that we all loved when my son was growing up. She was gold and white, and so didn't have the energy requirements of the black and white ones. She was a pure pet, but she did spend some of her time trying (unsuccessfully) to herd the cat. She had 4 puppies and they lived in the unfinished part of the basement (we didn't have a dog house) with daily outings supervised by mama and a human. One night I heard a strange noise and went down to check. The 4 little fluff balls were gathered in a circle, their noses pointed upward, baying as the bare light bulb! As for words, the term 'end of the day' has presented problems here twice that I know of, once with a teacher from England who scared us all with what we were to accomplish by the end of the day (we thought he meant by the end of the class, not the end of the term) and a coworker who thought his project wasn't due for 6 months and really got to scurrying when I told him that 'end of the day' here meant 5:00. My husband and I enjoy movies and TV series from Australia and the British Isles, but we always leave the closed captioning on because we sometimes have to figure out words. Like 'chook'. (What is a DH? I assume husband.)


Dear Husband when all is well - Damn Husbsnd if he's in the doghouse-just kidding.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, they're so cute! Well they were then, but I am sure they are still adorable as is Ringo.


Took quite a hunt- but finally located the photo I have of Ringo at 3 months old- there is a strong resemblance to his sisters!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sweet dreams Sam.


From me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just got a PM from Denise in Sydney (Nicho) she mentions that she has no time to keep up with the TP, presently- what with lessons to prepare and teach, although she does read the summaries. But also she has had severe nerve pain to cope with. The following is copied from what she wrote:

Please pass on my regards to everyone. Tell Sonya I am so sorry about the loss of Mishka. Like everyone I loved hearing about her antics. She was an adorable pet so hugs on her passing. She will be missed by a lot of us.
Well, I have some lessons to prepare for tomorrow, so better go.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome Dorothy. Glad to have you at the Tea Party. I too am a Louise Penny fan.

Went to the ballet this evening—New York City Ballet. Wonderful!!!!! Northrup Auditorium on the University of Minnesota Campus has a very large stage and hosts a ballet series every year. Years ago when the Metropolitan Opera toured, they used to perform at Northrup.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Took quite a hunt- but finally located the photo I have of Ringo at 3 months old- there is a strong resemblance to his sisters!


Awe! He was and still a looker. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got a PM from Denise in Sydney (Nicho) she mentions that she has no time to keep up with the TP, presently- what with lessons to prepare and teach, although she does read the summaries. But also she has had severe nerve pain to cope with. The following is copied from what she wrote:
> 
> Please pass on my regards to everyone. Tell Sonya I am so sorry about the loss of Mishka. Like everyone I loved hearing about her antics. She was an adorable pet so hugs on her passing. She will be missed by a lot of us.
> Well, I have some lessons to prepare for tomorrow, so better go.


Oh no! I sure hope that they can get the nerve pain under control quickly. Her fill in position in a lot of work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe! He was and still a looker. :sm24:


Thanks .
One of my neighbours likes to think of him as Basil Brush!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no! I sure hope that they can get the nerve pain under control quickly. Her fill in position in a lot of work.


And I sort of gather they leave on their trip on Thursday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeanette, hereâs that recipe, hope you can read it OK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks .
> One of my neighbours likes to think of him as Basil Brush!


 :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I sort of gather they leave on their trip on Thursday.


I sure hope that she can enjoy it without a bunch of pain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope that she can enjoy it without a bunch of pain.


So do I!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We had another great supper & I got to visit with several people I haven’t seen for ages.
GD was thrilled with her 2 craft kits & thought she should be allowed to stay up late tonight to do some. Didn’t happen as she had a friend sleep over last night & was up late last night & then up at 7 this morning so was tuckered out. She received a goofy little talking bird called a Hatchimal from DILs aunt & uncle, it’s cute but gets annoying, I think it’s an advanced type of Furby that was popular when DS2 was young. She’s pretty excited about it
The wind is crazy again tonight, I think winter is on its way, ????more snow in the forcast & down to -14C/7F later in the week, I’ll have to dig out my winter coat soon
I finished up 5 pairs of mitts from the WIPs in the stuff I bought this week, one more pair to finish, then I’ll start on all the baby sweaters I guess. I can’t imagine keeping all this stuff hanging around undone


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had another great supper & I got to visit with several people I haven't seen for ages.
> GD was thrilled with her 2 craft kits & thought she should be allowed to stay up late tonight to do some. Didn't happen as she had a friend sleep over last night & was up late last night & then up at 7 this morning so was tuckered out. She received a goofy little talking bird called a Hatchimal from DILs aunt & uncle, it's cute but gets annoying, I think it's an advanced type of Furby that was popular when DS2 was young. She's pretty excited about it
> The wind is crazy again tonight, I think winter is on its way, ????more snow in the forcast & down to -14C/7F later in the week, I'll have to dig out my winter coat soon
> I finished up 5 pairs of mitts from the WIPs in the stuff I bought this week, one more pair to finish, then I'll start on all the baby sweaters I guess. I can't imagine keeping all this stuff hanging around undone


Nice that the dinner was good. :sm24: 
Lol, she gave it a good try on staying up late, she was probably asleep though as soon as her head hit the pillow. 
You certainly are moving through the wip's quickly, you'll make short work of them for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm off to bed, see you all tomorrow. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dear Husband when all is well - Damn Husbsnd if he's in the doghouse-just kidding.


Lol thats funny


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got a PM from Denise in Sydney (Nicho) she mentions that she has no time to keep up with the TP, presently- what with lessons to prepare and teach, although she does read the summaries. But also she has had severe nerve pain to cope with. The following is copied from what she wrote:
> 
> Please pass on my regards to everyone. Tell Sonya I am so sorry about the loss of Mishka. Like everyone I loved hearing about her antics. She was an adorable pet so hugs on her passing. She will be missed by a lot of us.
> Well, I have some lessons to prepare for tomorrow, so better go.


Thank you Julie and Denise


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie and Denise


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had another great supper & I got to visit with several people I haven't seen for ages.
> GD was thrilled with her 2 craft kits & thought she should be allowed to stay up late tonight to do some. Didn't happen as she had a friend sleep over last night & was up late last night & then up at 7 this morning so was tuckered out. She received a goofy little talking bird called a Hatchimal from DILs aunt & uncle, it's cute but gets annoying, I think it's an advanced type of Furby that was popular when DS2 was young. She's pretty excited about it
> The wind is crazy again tonight, I think winter is on its way, ????more snow in the forcast & down to -14C/7F later in the week, I'll have to dig out my winter coat soon
> I finished up 5 pairs of mitts from the WIPs in the stuff I bought this week, one more pair to finish, then I'll start on all the baby sweaters I guess. I can't imagine keeping all this stuff hanging around undone


Glad you all had a great time . 
Will you donate the mitts to the schools , think i got that right its the middle of the night still here so brain isnt on full power yet ,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, hereâs that recipe, hope you can read it OK


I can and have saved it. I think I'll serve it with chicken parmesan I'm making for Friday night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder why you took those photos?!!!!!!!! LOL. I agree Sydney's train system is excellent, but they did not accept my Seniors Card from NZ.


Maybe for the same reason I went across the bridge again just to take a video of a train coming off the bridge :sm02:

Well it was the main reason but The ride over the bridge is lovely hence my choice of station but which turned out to be a great one. 
Later in the day I walked over it then walked around a very high socio-economic area. Such as the Prime Ministers and the Governors official residences. Then a ferry into Sydney again. Bought some eco friendly cloths to replace glad/cling wrap. Expensive but clings to itself and is washable. Works about a year and then is compostable as it is just organic cotton and beeswax. So see if they actually work.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs are a brilliant idea- how about a group one?
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((all of us))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Great idea, count me in for sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well it was pretty warm here today 29c but very windy also which spoilt things a bit. And the cold change has arrived.... it was still 28c at 6.30pm and at 8pm it is 16c and now a cold wind. And there goes Spring weather till at least next weekend again apparently. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto from me Caren! Miss your morning coffee/breakfast post and antics of Seth. So good to see you here again and hope we will start to hear from you more.


And ditto from me too.... :sm24:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all

Finally here. Great opening all who contributed. A couple of interesting recipes that sounded tempting.

Date set for DN's op. 8 November. Very close now.

A couple of pics, flowers in one and sunset ahead of a storm in the others. Can't remember the name of the flowers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it was pretty warm here today 29c but very windy also which spoilt things a bit. And the cold change has arrived.... it was still 28c at 6.30pm and at 8pm it is 16c and now a cold wind. And there goes Spring weather till at least next weekend again apparently. :sm19:


Hopefully your summer will be lovely and make up for the spring weather, We have beautiful blue sky sunny weather , so im off to pick up all the leaves


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Finally here. Great opening all who contributed. A couple of interesting recipes that sounded tempting.
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures Heather
Good luck to your Niece , will this sort her problems out completely or will she need more medical help ?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Oh yum of all the Indian curries I've tasted that's my all time favourite, next would be Korma, and Rogan Josh, but Vindaloo no thank you or I'd be spending the next few hours in the Loo!!!!!!????????


I so agree with you. That is why I love butter chicken because it is spicy but not hot :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Took quite a hunt- but finally located the photo I have of Ringo at 3 months old- there is a strong resemblance to his sisters!


He is a cutie pie :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

machriste said:


> Welcome Dorothy. Glad to have you at the Tea Party. I too am a Louise Penny fan.
> 
> Went to the ballet this evening-New York City Ballet. Wonderful!!!!! Northrup Auditorium on the University of Minnesota Campus has a very large stage and hosts a ballet series every year. Years ago when the Metropolitan Opera toured, they used to perform at Northrup.


Oh! Lucky you! What did you see?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks .
> One of my neighbours likes to think of him as Basil Brush!


I can see why! :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had another great supper & I got to visit with several people I haven't seen for ages.
> GD was thrilled with her 2 craft kits & thought she should be allowed to stay up late tonight to do some. Didn't happen as she had a friend sleep over last night & was up late last night & then up at 7 this morning so was tuckered out. She received a goofy little talking bird called a Hatchimal from DILs aunt & uncle, it's cute but gets annoying, I think it's an advanced type of Furby that was popular when DS2 was young. She's pretty excited about it
> The wind is crazy again tonight, I think winter is on its way, ????more snow in the forcast & down to -14C/7F later in the week, I'll have to dig out my winter coat soon
> I finished up 5 pairs of mitts from the WIPs in the stuff I bought this week, one more pair to finish, then I'll start on all the baby sweaters I guess. I can't imagine keeping all this stuff hanging around undone


That sounds a wonderful evening. _14C ouch :sm25:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Finally here. Great opening all who contributed. A couple of interesting recipes that sounded tempting.
> 
> ...


Those are wonderful photos. Thank you for showing them to us
:sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is the quilt like hooded vest I've just knitted , still deciding on buttons, its a free pattern and goes up to 4 years if anyone is interested


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

It is definitely heading to summer here 36 tomorrow-high 90s. Going into the hills for a drive and much cooler up there. Is cooling down so weather should be OK for my drive home. 
But the last couple of days have been very warm though not as hot as tomorrow is set to be.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the quilt like hooded vest I've just knitted , still deciding on buttons, its a free pattern and goes up to 4 years if anyone is interested


Darling vest. Love the fuzzy appearing trim to the hood. It is beautiful.
Thanks for the pictures. The sunset is beautiful and the flower brightened my fall day.
Julie, Ringo was very alert as a puppy. Cute picture. Hope you are still taking pictures of him as he matures. 
Penny and Katy have come to an understanding, I think, of each of their roles in this home, which means that Katy is the boss and Penny seems to understand that now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it had passed finally after a 3 hour nap this afternoon but the pressure is starting again, I think I'll sit on my message chair and see if that helps, and go find my Olbas inhaler that helped earlier.


I hope you feel better soon., sounds horrible.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, it's amazing the things we learn here, and it's not even all knit or crochet related, I've learned sewing stuff from you all as well as many many other things.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Took quite a hunt- but finally located the photo I have of Ringo at 3 months old- there is a strong resemblance to his sisters!


Awwww. He is such a cutie. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had another great supper & I got to visit with several people I haven't seen for ages.
> GD was thrilled with her 2 craft kits & thought she should be allowed to stay up late tonight to do some. Didn't happen as she had a friend sleep over last night & was up late last night & then up at 7 this morning so was tuckered out. She received a goofy little talking bird called a Hatchimal from DILs aunt & uncle, it's cute but gets annoying, I think it's an advanced type of Furby that was popular when DS2 was young. She's pretty excited about it
> The wind is crazy again tonight, I think winter is on its way, ????more snow in the forcast & down to -14C/7F later in the week, I'll have to dig out my winter coat soon
> I finished up 5 pairs of mitts from the WIPs in the stuff I bought this week, one more pair to finish, then I'll start on all the baby sweaters I guess. I can't imagine keeping all this stuff hanging around undone


Gee Wizz.... you are in the minuses already!! :sm19:

I remember the furby and also the tamagotchi (sp)... I ended up having to feed etc the thing while DD was at school.... LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hopefully your summer will be lovely and make up for the spring weather, We have beautiful blue sky sunny weather , so im off to pick up all the leaves


I wish the weather would just settle into 20c to 25c...my idea of Spring... not asking too much is it? LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the quilt like hooded vest I've just knitted , still deciding on buttons, its a free pattern and goes up to 4 years if anyone is interested


Wow Sonja., that is adorable. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It is definitely heading to summer here 36 tomorrow-high 90s. Going into the hills for a drive and much cooler up there. Is cooling down so weather should be OK for my drive home.
> But the last couple of days have been very warm though not as hot as tomorrow is set to be.


 :sm06: Good heavens! And yes it will be much cooler as you head back if our forecast here is anything to go by this week.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have quickly caught up on last week and I think up to date so far on here too. Welcome to our newbies. :sm11: 

And its off to bed now for me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Darling vest. Love the fuzzy appearing trim to the hood. It is beautiful.
> Thanks for the pictures. The sunset is beautiful and the flower brightened my fall day.
> Julie, Ringo was very alert as a puppy. Cute picture. Hope you are still taking pictures of him as he matures.
> Penny and Katy have come to an understanding, I think, of each of their roles in this home, which means that Katy is the boss and Penny seems to understand that now.


Thank you Joyce . 
Penny is adorable , who could resist that face , glad to hear that things have settled down between her and Katy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow Sonja., that is adorable. :sm11: :sm11:


Thanks Cathy I'm happy with it,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the quilt like hooded vest I've just knitted , still deciding on buttons, its a free pattern and goes up to 4 years if anyone is interested


I like that very much.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the quilt like hooded vest I've just knitted , still deciding on buttons, its a free pattern and goes up to 4 years if anyone is interested


I like that Sonja, especially the "fur" trim. I know one wee girl who would love that so could you tell me the pattern please?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the quilt like hooded vest I've just knitted , still deciding on buttons, its a free pattern and goes up to 4 years if anyone is interested


It is as pretty as I thought it would be. Beautiful work :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Darling vest. Love the fuzzy appearing trim to the hood. It is beautiful.
> Thanks for the pictures. The sunset is beautiful and the flower brightened my fall day.
> Julie, Ringo was very alert as a puppy. Cute picture. Hope you are still taking pictures of him as he matures.
> Penny and Katy have come to an understanding, I think, of each of their roles in this home, which means that Katy is the boss and Penny seems to understand that now.


That is wonderful to see. I am glad there is a truce between them!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like that very much.


Thank you Jeanette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I like that Sonja, especially the "fur" trim. I know one wee girl who would love that so could you tell me the pattern please?


Thank you Kate . 
http://www.marymaxim.com/patterns-books/free-patterns/quilt-look-vest-pattern.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes; DH is "dear husband" or you can think the "D" can be any descriptive term...sometimes it means "darn" for me...LOL! Our family has 6 dogs;
a chihuahua (age 14), a chihuahua-jack russell mix (7 yrs.), a beagle-lab mix (12 yrs), a weimeraner mix ( 1 1/2 yrs), a labradoodle 13 months old, and a German Shepherd who is almost 4 yrs old. Yes, we love dogs! We also have 2 outside cats that sleep and visit the glassed in porch.
via a kitty door. What a funny story about the pups "baying" at the light bulb!


dmme said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and for your prayers. i love being with my husband, and I have a few good friends I see occasionally, but I miss the kind of chats that I find here. We live in the Piedmont. (My husband's family was from Savannah -- I say 'was' because they mostly live in Atlanta now.) The Appalachian mountains kind of curve around at the southern end, and so we are protected from many of the storms that come from the north. Our snow moves up from Georgia. Are Corgis shepherding dogs? We had a Sheltie, McKenzie, that we all loved when my son was growing up. She was gold and white, and so didn't have the energy requirements of the black and white ones. She was a pure pet, but she did spend some of her time trying (unsuccessfully) to herd the cat. She had 4 puppies and they lived in the unfinished part of the basement (we didn't have a dog house) with daily outings supervised by mama and a human. One night I heard a strange noise and went down to check. The 4 little fluff balls were gathered in a circle, their noses pointed upward, baying as the bare light bulb! As for words, the term 'end of the day' has presented problems here twice that I know of, once with a teacher from England who scared us all with what we were to accomplish by the end of the day (we thought he meant by the end of the class, not the end of the term) and a coworker who thought his project wasn't due for 6 months and really got to scurrying when I told him that 'end of the day' here meant 5:00. My husband and I enjoy movies and TV series from Australia and the British Isles, but we always leave the closed captioning on because we sometimes have to figure out words. Like 'chook'. (What is a DH? I assume husband.)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks like it would be so warm in addition to being adorable. What a lovely job you've done.


Swedenme said:


> Here is the quilt like hooded vest I've just knitted , still deciding on buttons, its a free pattern and goes up to 4 years if anyone is interested


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great picture of Katy and Penny. So good that they have come to an understanding of each one's role in the home! 


flyty1n said:


> Darling vest. Love the fuzzy appearing trim to the hood. It is beautiful.
> Thanks for the pictures. The sunset is beautiful and the flower brightened my fall day.
> Julie, Ringo was very alert as a puppy. Cute picture. Hope you are still taking pictures of him as he matures.
> Penny and Katy have come to an understanding, I think, of each of their roles in this home, which means that Katy is the boss and Penny seems to understand that now.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Strong heel? I haven't heard of that before. Please share, something tells me I should have learned this before I Knit the socks for my sons


Also strong toes please! I for some reason always wear through the top of the toes more on the very top. Not the end of the toes. It's another thing that's been keeping me from knitting socks - hate to wear through them so quickly.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kate .
> http://www.marymaxim.com/patterns-books/free-patterns/quilt-look-vest-pattern.html


Thanks!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is so true Bonnie! I believe I am a much more confident knitter since my exposure to this site!


Agree with both of you! Had no idea about so many things, and I also feel I'm much more confident.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> He is a cutie pie :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24: I think so- and then the most frequent comment is- 'What short legs'!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

dmme said:


> I am new and don't have the topics handling figured out yet. My name is Dorothy. I've been posting on the other area of the website, inappropriately no doubt, but you all did find a short cape pattern for me, which I really appreciate, and gardening and knitting tips which I can use. Right now I'm working on a sweater for my granddaughter (16 going on 40) for Christmas. With regard to your mousing finger, immobilize it immediately for a few days. I sprained a tendon in mine, did not immobilize it and now the tip occasionally feels like I am stabbing it with an ice pick. I am the caregiver for my husband who has Parkinson's disease, a neurological disorder that affects both mind and body. Right now he's going through a bout of depression I am trying to lift. He enjoyed the ice cream story and the ladies' room explanation. We live in North Carolina and we will eventually get snow -- usually around February -- but right now it is golfing weather, if you golf, which I don't. (If you do, may the course be with you.) Thanks for the recipes, especially the red cabbage and the monkey bread. I googled 'stroppy' and now I know a new word that I think I can pretty much use. What is butter chicken? It sounds wonderful. One mystery writer I love is Thomas Perry -- not exactly snuggly, but not as hard-edged as Patterson. My favorite of his books is "The Butcher's Boy". My favorite mystery writer, though, is Louise Penny. The Corgis look cute. I have never met a Corgi in person;mostly I have seen them in pictures with Queen Elizabeth. What are their personalities like? We have two cats who rule the household - Alexander (16 pounds, long fur, solid black, a snuggleupagus and mostly silent) and Merry Christmas (6 pounds, independent, thick short pale yellow fur and a voice that could fill Carnegie Hall without a microphone), both rescues. Guess who wins the wrestling matches! Hope this isn't too long. I don't know how to sign off yet, so 10-4 y'all. :sm01:


Welcome! I lurked around here on KTP for years before daring to speak up. Sam and the others are so welcoming. Hope you stay and join in. 
Sounds like your 2 kitties are quite the pair! Love your description of Merry Christmas! What a fun name!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I can see why! :sm23:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are wonderful photos. Thank you for showing them to us
> :sm24:


ditto, Heather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the quilt like hooded vest I've just knitted , still deciding on buttons, its a free pattern and goes up to 4 years if anyone is interested


Nice effect- was this the one you had to seam?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it had passed finally after a 3 hour nap this afternoon but the pressure is starting again, I think I'll sit on my message chair and see if that helps, and go find my Olbas inhaler that helped earlier.


So sorry you are dealing with the headache. Hope it goes away permanently for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Darling vest. Love the fuzzy appearing trim to the hood. It is beautiful.
> Thanks for the pictures. The sunset is beautiful and the flower brightened my fall day.
> Julie, Ringo was very alert as a puppy. Cute picture. Hope you are still taking pictures of him as he matures.
> Penny and Katy have come to an understanding, I think, of each of their roles in this home, which means that Katy is the boss and Penny seems to understand that now.


Oh yes he has the occasional photo taken- just that my photo location filing system is not great!
That is great the Katy is the boss!!!! I am amazed at what a large cat she is!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had another great supper & I got to visit with several people I haven't seen for ages.
> GD was thrilled with her 2 craft kits & thought she should be allowed to stay up late tonight to do some. Didn't happen as she had a friend sleep over last night & was up late last night & then up at 7 this morning so was tuckered out. She received a goofy little talking bird called a Hatchimal from DILs aunt & uncle, it's cute but gets annoying, I think it's an advanced type of Furby that was popular when DS2 was young. She's pretty excited about it
> The wind is crazy again tonight, I think winter is on its way, ????more snow in the forcast & down to -14C/7F later in the week, I'll have to dig out my winter coat soon
> I finished up 5 pairs of mitts from the WIPs in the stuff I bought this week, one more pair to finish, then I'll start on all the baby sweaters I guess. I can't imagine keeping all this stuff hanging around undone


Wow you are getting through those wips quickly! Will you gift them at Christmas? Or charity?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Awwww. He is such a cutie. :sm11:


This was the first photo I had of him- had to trust Bridget she had made the right choice, while I was in Britain. When I first had him I could hardly believe I had a Corgi again- did not seem quite real. But the battling between him and Rufus was a real challenge. I don't suppose Rufus is on this planet still, having been born in 2001.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maybe for the same reason I went across the bridge again just to take a video of a train coming off the bridge :sm02:
> 
> Well it was the main reason but The ride over the bridge is lovely hence my choice of station but which turned out to be a great one.
> Later in the day I walked over it then walked around a very high socio-economic area. Such as the Prime Ministers and the Governors official residences. Then a ferry into Sydney again. Bought some eco friendly cloths to replace glad/cling wrap. Expensive but clings to itself and is washable. Works about a year and then is compostable as it is just organic cotton and beeswax. So see if they actually work.


Hmmm interesting re the cloths instead of cling wrap..... Never heard of them here. Sounds like something I might be interested in. Is there a brand name I can look up?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I so agree with you. That is why I love butter chicken because it is spicy but not hot :sm24:


My interest is piqued in this butter chicken since a few of you have mentioned it now. we eat a lot of chicken and new ideas are always welcome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Agree with both of you! Had no idea about so many things, and I also feel I'm much more confident.


 :sm24: That is great you feel more confident!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the quilt like hooded vest I've just knitted , still deciding on buttons, its a free pattern and goes up to 4 years if anyone is interested


Just love it. So beautifully knit!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure what they call it! But it is an obvious success.
> 
> Doxies really are what you hanker after, aren't they?!


Oh yes, indeed! I wouldn't say no to a beagle, either (grew up with those and hounds are my favorite). The best dog I ever had was a mix of the two!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> It is as pretty as I thought it would be. Beautiful work :sm24:


Thank you Norma


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oh! Lucky you! What did you see?


They did three groups of dances with mostly live piano music and some recorded. One was mostly classic to Chopin Nocturnes and Vivaldi. The middle was more athletic called After Rain-beautiful! One set was very contemporary. My friend and I preferred the other two.

The vest is adorable! Love the quilted look and the white fur. Several years ago I saw a toddler dusty rose sweater with brown fur trim. Have always thought it would be fun to make.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome, BlueBerry and Dorothy! Nice to meet y'all!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you all had a great time .
> Will you donate the mitts to the schools , think i got that right its the middle of the night still here so brain isnt on full power yet ,


Yes, they'll go either to the school or bags of love. That's why I was trying to get them done, we have the first quilt club meeting on Thursday & I will pass some stuff along to the organizer of bags of love as she's a member


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe for the same reason I went across the bridge again just to take a video of a train coming off the bridge :sm02:
> 
> Well it was the main reason but The ride over the bridge is lovely hence my choice of station but which turned out to be a great one.
> Later in the day I walked over it then walked around a very high socio-economic area. Such as the Prime Ministers and the Governors official residences. Then a ferry into Sydney again. Bought some eco friendly cloths to replace glad/cling wrap. Expensive but clings to itself and is washable. Works about a year and then is compostable as it is just organic cotton and beeswax. So see if they actually work.


I've seen those cloths advertised, you'll have to let us know what you think


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That looks like it would be so warm in addition to being adorable. What a lovely job you've done.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it was pretty warm here today 29c but very windy also which spoilt things a bit. And the cold change has arrived.... it was still 28c at 6.30pm and at 8pm it is 16c and now a cold wind. And there goes Spring weather till at least next weekend again apparently. :sm19:


Do you normally get lots of wind this time of year? We've had a howling wind since last night & got up to a bit more snow. DH is already wearing his skidoo suit for working outside????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Finally here. Great opening all who contributed. A couple of interesting recipes that sounded tempting.
> 
> ...


Lovely photos, I love lilies, most smell so good.
Good luck to your niece.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the quilt like hooded vest I've just knitted , still deciding on buttons, its a free pattern and goes up to 4 years if anyone is interested


That's great, I like the "fur" trim.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, wonderful you got to watch ballet performance.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, 5 pair of mitts in one week, wow.
Julie, Ringo was/is a sweetie.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, darling vest, love the fur trim.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Wow you are getting through those wips quickly! Will you gift them at Christmas? Or charity?


I'm not sure what will happen with the baby/kids sweaters but the mitts will go to charity for sure. She must have hated putting thumbs in mitts as that's what all were missing. I don't really like doing it either but always finish as I make them. I Knit tons of mitts, last year I tried to do at least 1 pair between each project I wanted to do so I had a bag for the school- I dropped off a bag with 10 pair & 10hats last week, they were happy to get them. They are my travel project most of the time as I don't need a pattern


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh yes, indeed! I wouldn't say no to a beagle, either (grew up with those and hounds are my favorite). The best dog I ever had was a mix of the two!


My dad had a hound dog for hunting when I was little but we always had collies for the farm, one of them would even heard pigs???????? DH & I have always had labs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, 5 pair of mitts in one week, wow.
> Julie, Ringo was/is a sweetie.


Only the thumbs, Joy????????they came with my crazy new purchase as WIP. I now have an abundance of stitch holders???? I've only ever had 2, always use safety pins when doing mitts but she had stitch holders in each one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joyce, I’m glad you pets have decided they will get along

Kate, did you manage to download that pattern? I tried from both the US & CDN site & it always says, lost Internet connection???? maybe a glitch just now, I’ll try later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nice effect- was this the one you had to seam?


Thank you julie and yes I gollowed the pattern and seamed , next time , I'll do most of it all in one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Just love it. So beautifully knit!


Thank you


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gee Wizz.... you are in the minuses already!! :sm19:
> 
> I remember the furby and also the tamagotchi (sp)... I ended up having to feed etc the thing while DD was at school.... LOL


I remember those too well! And the nanobaby. Haha

Lovely pups! And kitty!

Healing thoughts for Denise.

Sonja, fighting through the pattern was worth it! It's a great vest.

We're having lunch out so be back later...still a few pages behind. I'm sure it will be a few more when I get back! Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe for the same reason I went across the bridge again just to take a video of a train coming off the bridge :sm02:
> 
> Well it was the main reason but The ride over the bridge is lovely hence my choice of station but which turned out to be a great one.
> Later in the day I walked over it then walked around a very high socio-economic area. Such as the Prime Ministers and the Governors official residences. Then a ferry into Sydney again. Bought some eco friendly cloths to replace glad/cling wrap. Expensive but clings to itself and is washable. Works about a year and then is compostable as it is just organic cotton and beeswax. So see if they actually work.


Be sure to let us know how the covers work, they sound very interesting.

It sounds like you had some lovely treks around and about the Sydney area.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Finally here. Great opening all who contributed. A couple of interesting recipes that sounded tempting.
> 
> ...


Great that your Nieces operation date is set, praying that all goes well. 
Lovely photos.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the quilt like hooded vest I've just knitted , still deciding on buttons, its a free pattern and goes up to 4 years if anyone is interested


That's adorable!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Darling vest. Love the fuzzy appearing trim to the hood. It is beautiful.
> Thanks for the pictures. The sunset is beautiful and the flower brightened my fall day.
> Julie, Ringo was very alert as a puppy. Cute picture. Hope you are still taking pictures of him as he matures.
> Penny and Katy have come to an understanding, I think, of each of their roles in this home, which means that Katy is the boss and Penny seems to understand that now.


Awe!! They both look so content. Great that they are getting along much better now. lol Very good that Penny now realizes that Katy is the boss, things go much smoother once that is set straight. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you feel better soon., sounds horrible.


Yes, I usually get a mild headache when the weather gets wonky, but this time it's much worse than normal, I can tell it's just pressure, so I'm not worried about it, this too shall pass. It's not too bad right now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> They did three groups of dances with mostly live piano music and some recorded. One was mostly classic to Chopin Nocturnes and Vivaldi. The middle was more athletic called After Rain-beautiful! One set was very contemporary. My friend and I preferred the other two.
> 
> The vest is adorable! Love the quilted look and the white fur. Several years ago I saw a toddler dusty rose sweater with brown fur trim. Have always thought it would be fun to make.


Thank you Marilyn . Your evening at the ballet sounds wonderful


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So sorry you are dealing with the headache. Hope it goes away permanently for you.


Thank you, it's not too bad right now, I am hoping that it's fading, but we're to be 60+F today and down to 38F tomorrow, I'm not enjoying autumn this year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well off to get David's cooler ready to hit the road, he has to leave today to deliver tuesday in Michigan.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I think so- and then the most frequent comment is- 'What short legs'!


An insult for a corgi :sm17:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> An insult for a corgi :sm17:


 :sm09: :sm09: I've loved seeing the pictures of Ringo as a puppy. Before meeting him on here I had never seen a corgi but have seen in person a few now. IF I needed another dog it just might having to be a corgi someday.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Maatje said:


> My interest is piqued in this butter chicken since a few of you have mentioned it now. we eat a lot of chicken and new ideas are always welcome.


It is chicken cooked in spices with cream and butter on the top. Hugely unhealthy but I found a healthy version on an app called Big Oven. I have a copy but it isn't wonderfully presented but I will add it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, sorry you are so tired and could sleep your days away. Thank you so much for still opening us here and participating. You mean a lot to us and we so appreciate your efforts. Great recipes and fun getting inspiration from them. I still love the cauliflower steak recipe.

Thank you so much for the summaries, etc. I can't believe how much I miss. Wow, had no idea I missed so much with NanaCaren back, Shirley visiting, OH Joy updating us, etc. Sam, the puppy photos are wonderful. Quite nice staging and it took some thought. Thinking Alexis is quite the photographer too. Loving the Outlander shawl Fan. Seems you were just looking at the patterns and now here it is all done. I'm hoping that my knitting mojo comes back now that the Social Security issue is settled and forms are sent in for citizenship, however, I must study for my test. I'm pretty far along but sometimes I get tricked by funny things like what day do we celebrate Independence Day and I say July 4, 1776. Well, since we don't have time machines to go back to 1776, I must remember to say only July 4th. LOL. Small tricky things like that. When they say Why, I must remember to say because at the beginning of my answer. Might still be ok if the correct info is there but still, wouldn't hurt to do it the way they want in case. 100 questions that they choose from so you need to know all 100 as you don't know what they will choose. Although Ohio does not contact the land of Canada it is considered as one of the states touching Canada because of the lake. Sisters were surprised because they were told they couldn't get one of the special Nexus border passes since Ohio wasn't contacting Canadian land. One mistake they have on the CD I have is they say Donald Trump is Democrat. Now lots of immigrants will answer the question wrong and not know why.

NanaCaren, if you read this a big hug and a big Hello!
Ohio Joy, hope the blocks soon lift and you can make the move. So sorry DH is sick and hope as I write this, you aren't sick also.
Darowil, great view from the zoo of the harbor. 
Rookie, did I miss your anniversary....Hope it was a wonderful one.
Shirley, so sorry you have the shingles, however, glad that you had the shot so it is less intense. Still no picnic. Be well soon.

I'm still not caught up and I guess I won't be, but so enjoy what I do get to read and getting to stop by means a lot to me.

Haven't figured out how to do the pictures and right now it isn't allow me to move my photos to the desktop either. I will try again. Yay, I just clicked on the word media and photos showed up at the very bottom, so here are some photos from our stay in Skaneateles. Not our first time there so some photos will be familiar. Photos taken from the hotel of the outdoor water spa. I edited out identifiable faces for privacy reasons. They do have bathing suits on, LOL, but I blurred it all. There is a waterfall on the center rocks that are higher and it comes down and hits your shoulders and back. Wonderful. Not as good as the places in Germany but oh so lovely and relaxing. DH said it helped his knee and my sister, when she was with me said it helped her hip. It helps me all over. Just a wonderful and relaxing time.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, sorry you are so tired and could sleep your days away. Thank you so much for still opening us here and participating. You mean a lot to us and we so appreciate your efforts. Great recipes and fun getting inspiration from them. I still love the cauliflower steak recipe.
> 
> Thank you so much for the summaries, etc. I can't believe how much I miss. Wow, had no idea I missed so much with NanaCaren back, Shirley visiting, OH Joy updating us, etc. Sam, the puppy photos are wonderful. Quite nice staging and it took some thought. Thinking Alexis is quite the photographer too. Loving the Outlander shawl Fan. Seems you were just looking at the patterns and now here it is all done. I'm hoping that my knitting mojo comes back now that the Social Security issue is settled and forms are sent in for citizenship, however, I must study for my test. I'm pretty far along but sometimes I get tricked by funny things like what day do we celebrate Independence Day and I say July 4, 1776. Well, since we don't have time machines to go back to 1776, I must remember to say only July 4th. LOL. Small tricky things like that. When they say Why, I must remember to say because at the beginning of my answer. Might still be ok if the correct info is there but still, wouldn't hurt to do it the way they want in case. 100 questions that they choose from so you need to know all 100 as you don't know what they will choose. Although Ohio does not contact the land of Canada it is considered as one of the states touching Canada because of the lake. Sisters were surprised because they were told they couldn't get one of the special Nexus border passes since Ohio wasn't contacting Canadian land. One mistake they have on the CD I have is they say Donald Trump is Democrat. Now lots of immigrants will answer the question wrong and not know why.
> 
> ...


I hope the citizenship test goes well. It looks a fabulous place and you look glamorous.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is chicken cooked in spices with cream and butter on the top. Hugely unhealthy but I found a healthy version on an app called Big Oven. I have a copy but it isn't wonderfully presented but I will add it.


Ooh that looks wonderful I'm printing it out thank you so much. My cousins love it too so will give them a copy.
We have a local takeaway shop that makes a really good one, and we always have it when they come to stay. My DH won't eat anything spicy so I indulge when I can. I love anything with coconut and curry in it. NZ being largely settled by British pioneers originally had their food cuisine but nowadays with so much immigration we have wonderful choices from the world over. Asia Pacific people brought their cuisine here and we just love it. Sheep meats , pork, chicken, and beef were our staples when I was growing up in the 1950s,in a small rural town and didn't try Asian food until I was a teenager and moved to the city. Dad wouldn't eat spicy but my mum was more adventurous and loved trying new things, and I'm glad she did.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, you are a better person than me, I wouldn’t have the tenacity to do thumbs on someone else’s knitting.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Daralene so good to see you posting, great pic of you and the hotel photos are super.
It’s getting warmer now so won’t be wearing my shawl too much. It’s warm and cosy for sure. My cousin loves it too so tried it on and I gave her the pattern.
It’s very easy to make and you can adjust it to whatever size you want.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, you look beautiful and elegant. The gardens are exquisite.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh yes, indeed! I wouldn't say no to a beagle, either (grew up with those and hounds are my favorite). The best dog I ever had was a mix of the two!


 :sm24: We had a friend in Wellington with a Beagle- Harry was very good with the children.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, 5 pair of mitts in one week, wow.
> Julie, Ringo was/is a sweetie.


That he is- and he loves visitors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you julie and yes I followed the pattern and seamed , next time , I'll do most of it all in one


Good idea! I like no seams.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> An insult for a corgi :sm17:


Ah well! You get used to it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, sorry you are so tired and could sleep your days away. Thank you so much for still opening us here and participating. You mean a lot to us and we so appreciate your efforts. Great recipes and fun getting inspiration from them. I still love the cauliflower steak recipe.
> 
> Thank you so much for the summaries, etc. I can't believe how much I miss. Wow, had no idea I missed so much with NanaCaren back, Shirley visiting, OH Joy updating us, etc. Sam, the puppy photos are wonderful. Quite nice staging and it took some thought. Thinking Alexis is quite the photographer too. Loving the Outlander shawl Fan. Seems you were just looking at the patterns and now here it is all done. I'm hoping that my knitting mojo comes back now that the Social Security issue is settled and forms are sent in for citizenship, however, I must study for my test. I'm pretty far along but sometimes I get tricked by funny things like what day do we celebrate Independence Day and I say July 4, 1776. Well, since we don't have time machines to go back to 1776, I must remember to say only July 4th. LOL. Small tricky things like that. When they say Why, I must remember to say because at the beginning of my answer. Might still be ok if the correct info is there but still, wouldn't hurt to do it the way they want in case. 100 questions that they choose from so you need to know all 100 as you don't know what they will choose. Although Ohio does not contact the land of Canada it is considered as one of the states touching Canada because of the lake. Sisters were surprised because they were told they couldn't get one of the special Nexus border passes since Ohio wasn't contacting Canadian land. One mistake they have on the CD I have is they say Donald Trump is Democrat. Now lots of immigrants will answer the question wrong and not know why.
> 
> ...


Lovely photos, that is a beautiful hotel. The morning glories sure are gorgeous, David only got one plant that came up this year, they are one of his favorite flowers. 
You look fabulous my dear!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :sm09: :sm09: I've loved seeing the pictures of Ringo as a puppy. Before meeting him on here I had never seen a corgi but have seen in person a few now. IF I needed another dog it just might having to be a corgi someday.


I know I am biased having always grown up with them- but I really like them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I hope the citizenship test goes well. It looks a fabulous place and you look glamorous.


From me too!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome to our new guests. Lovely jacket Sonja. 
We went to Bluewater shopping mall today. Mike treated us all to breakfast then I went in search of a new winter coat but all the ones I liked had wool in them and I can't wear it, so ended up buying nothing. Back home now. It's cold here and we put the clocks back this am so at least we're on the right time. Off to get some dinner now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Welcome to our new guests. Lovely jacket Sonja.
> We went to Bluewater shopping mall today. Mike treated us all to breakfast then I went in search of a new winter coat but all the ones I liked had wool in them and I can't wear it, so ended up buying nothing. Back home now. It's cold here and we put the clocks back this am so at least we're on the right time. Off to get some dinner now.


Hope you find a new coat soon!
I wish the clocks would stay on summer time!
Enjoy your meal.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

darowil said:


> You speak up like you did and join in any strand of conversation that takes your fancy. We chat away all week about any and everything though we avoid anything too political or religious. And anyone is welcome to join in. Like with any group you join some things won't mean anything at first but things will sort themselves out.
> Welcome to the TP.


I've been reading the Tea Party for a little while, so I'm speaking up too. I have to say that it's a very interesting and enjoyable place to be. You're right, not everything makes sense yet, but I'm getting the hang of it a little!

:sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> I've been reading the Tea Party for a little while, so I'm speaking up too. I have to say that it's a very interesting and enjoyable place to be. You're right, not everything makes sense yet, but I'm getting the hang of it a little!
> 
> :sm02:


Welcome, Cheryl! Where does that place you in relation to Sam in Defiance?
I don't have a large scale map of the US!


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome, Cheryl! Where does that place you in relation to Sam in Defiance?
> I don't have a large scale map of the US!


I'm Northeast of Sam, not far from Lake Erie. Tami lives close to me. I met her a few years ago at a knitting group she invited me to. I'm hoping to visit the group again. Something always comes up, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> I'm Northeast of Sam, not far from Lake Erie. Tami lives close to me. I met her a few years ago at a knitting group she invited me to. I'm hoping to visit the group again. Something always comes up, though.


 :sm24: So you might be able to join in next year when they have the next Knitapaloosa? (KAP) Life can get busy! I just had to refuse a change to a Committee Meeting because of an appointment I have set up ages ago which means I get my eyes examined for free- too good to miss out!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> I've been reading the Tea Party for a little while, so I'm speaking up too. I have to say that it's a very interesting and enjoyable place to be. You're right, not everything makes sense yet, but I'm getting the hang of it a little!
> 
> :sm02:


Hi, Cheryl, welcome, please tell us about yourself.
I'm a retired lab tech & farmers wife.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, lovely photos, I love morning glories. You look great.

Kaye, hope the headache takes a hike soon. I agree, the unsettled weather seems to be playing hell with my sinuses too.
I’ve got most of supper organized, just need to run the vacuum over the kitchen floor again, Kimber manages to get strings from her rope toy & hair everywhere????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you find a new coat soon!
> I wish the clocks would stay on summer time!
> Enjoy your meal.


I wish the weather would stay on summer time! lol

I also hope you find a new coat soon, I lucked out and got a nice one two springs ago on clearance for $7, that doesn't happen very often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs, too funny not to share!
> 
> Last week, I took my grandchildren to a restaurant. My 8-year-old grandson asked if he could say grace.
> 
> ...


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> I've been reading the Tea Party for a little while, so I'm speaking up too. I have to say that it's a very interesting and enjoyable place to be. You're right, not everything makes sense yet, but I'm getting the hang of it a little!
> 
> :sm02:


Lol! Welcome to the table, so glad that you are speaking up. 
You'll get us all figured out in no time, well, at least as much as any of us have ourselves figured out. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: So you might be able to join in next year when they have the next Knitapaloosa? (KAP) Life can get busy! I just had to refuse a change to a Committee Meeting because of an appointment I have set up ages ago which means I get my eyes examined for free- too good to miss out!


Way to good to miss, hopefully your eyes are not any worse than what they were though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, lovely photos, I love morning glories. You look great.
> 
> Kaye, hope the headache takes a hike soon. I agree, the unsettled weather seems to be playing hell with my sinuses too.
> I've got most of supper organized, just need to run the vacuum over the kitchen floor again, Kimber manages to get strings from her rope toy & hair everywhere????


Thank you, I used the message chair thingy last night and that seems to have loosened things up enough that it's not so bad, I can feel the pressure in my sinus' but at least the back and shoulders aren't adding to it at this point.
I need to do the same, cat hair seems to permeate everything.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's great, I like the "fur" trim.


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, darling vest, love the fur trim.


Thsnk you Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you found your car keys. I lost my mobile on Thursday evening and have had to cancel it :sm14:


If you think you lost it around the house or in the car, have someone call it so you can hear the ring to find it. Sorry you lost it and had to cancel it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks so much, everyone for the welcome back comments. Makes me feel appreciated just as much as I appreciate all the help and friendship from you guys. Hugs all round.


I am so glad to see you and Caren back!

Christmas card exchange has begun sign up!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs are a brilliant idea- how about a group one?
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((all of us))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


((((((((((((((((((( group hugs))))))))))))))))


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure what will happen with the baby/kids sweaters but the mitts will go to charity for sure. She must have hated putting thumbs in mitts as that's what all were missing. I don't really like doing it either but always finish as I make them. I Knit tons of mitts, last year I tried to do at least 1 pair between each project I wanted to do so I had a bag for the school- I dropped off a bag with 10 pair & 10hats last week, they were happy to get them. They are my travel project most of the time as I don't need a pattern


All those unfinished items would have drove me nuts ( although according to husband Im already halfway there????) havent tried mitts with thumbs yet but I have an idea for a pair of reigndeer ones that I might try , with or without thumb havent made my mind up yet


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I wish the weather would stay on summer time! lol
> 
> I also hope you find a new coat soon, I lucked out and got a nice one two springs ago on clearance for $7, that doesn't happen very often.


We would get tired of the heat, I suspect, and long for colder days!

Golly, that WAS a bargain!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

BlueBerry36 said:


> Wow just saw this an very interesting. How does this group work?? BlueBerry36


Welcome! As I am behind, I am sure someone else has answered your question. Please join us as often as you can!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Way to good to miss, hopefully your eyes are not any worse than what they were though.


Won't be long now, and I should know- the appointment is in a week.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I remember those too well! And the nanobaby. Haha
> 
> Lovely pups! And kitty!
> 
> ...


Thank you sorlenna and Kaye Jo


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We would get tired of the heat, I suspect, and long for colder days!
> 
> Golly, that WAS a bargain!


I didn't mind so much in Texas where it was summer spring and fall for the most part. lol But yes, occasionally I do get tired of the heat and want sweater weather. Ah well...
It really was a good one, the only problem is that it's a cream color and I'd rather it was darker, but it does the job.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joyce, I'm glad you pets have decided they will get along
> 
> Kate, did you manage to download that pattern? I tried from both the US & CDN site & it always says, lost Internet connection???? maybe a glitch just now, I'll try later.


Think you have to sign in Bonnie to get it , I've just tried and it worked


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Won't be long now, and I should know- the appointment is in a week.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, sorry you are so tired and could sleep your days away. Thank you so much for still opening us here and participating. You mean a lot to us and we so appreciate your efforts. Great recipes and fun getting inspiration from them. I still love the cauliflower steak recipe.
> 
> Thank you so much for the summaries, etc. I can't believe how much I miss. Wow, had no idea I missed so much with NanaCaren back, Shirley visiting, OH Joy updating us, etc. Sam, the puppy photos are wonderful. Quite nice staging and it took some thought. Thinking Alexis is quite the photographer too. Loving the Outlander shawl Fan. Seems you were just looking at the patterns and now here it is all done. I'm hoping that my knitting mojo comes back now that the Social Security issue is settled and forms are sent in for citizenship, however, I must study for my test. I'm pretty far along but sometimes I get tricked by funny things like what day do we celebrate Independence Day and I say July 4, 1776. Well, since we don't have time machines to go back to 1776, I must remember to say only July 4th. LOL. Small tricky things like that. When they say Why, I must remember to say because at the beginning of my answer. Might still be ok if the correct info is there but still, wouldn't hurt to do it the way they want in case. 100 questions that they choose from so you need to know all 100 as you don't know what they will choose. Although Ohio does not contact the land of Canada it is considered as one of the states touching Canada because of the lake. Sisters were surprised because they were told they couldn't get one of the special Nexus border passes since Ohio wasn't contacting Canadian land. One mistake they have on the CD I have is they say Donald Trump is Democrat. Now lots of immigrants will answer the question wrong and not know why.
> 
> ...


You look beautiful Daralene , and the pictures are lovely


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, I'll have to try this.
> 
> I make a Parmesan garlic monkey bread that is really good. I think I've shared the recipe before but if not I can dig it out. I usually make my dough from scratch as the frozen dough isn't readily available here.


Please? I can leave the garlic out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I didn't mind so much in Texas where it was summer spring and fall for the most part. lol But yes, occasionally I do get tired of the heat and want sweater weather. Ah well...
> It really was a good one, the only problem is that it's a cream color and I'd rather it was darker, but it does the job.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My friend Nadya is in Fiji- thought those of you in the north might like to see a warmer clime!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Welcome to our new guests. Lovely jacket Sonja.
> We went to Bluewater shopping mall today. Mike treated us all to breakfast then I went in search of a new winter coat but all the ones I liked had wool in them and I can't wear it, so ended up buying nothing. Back home now. It's cold here and we put the clocks back this am so at least we're on the right time. Off to get some dinner now.


Thank you Mary , sorry you couldnt find new winter coat 
Ive been looking for one for a couple of years now think I will still be looking next year after seeing some of the coats on sale here, they are just awful . I noticed everything from tops , blouses , cardigans and coats have weird looking flared sleeves this year . Not surprising i hate shopping


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

dmme said:


> I am new and don't have the topics handling figured out yet. My name is Dorothy. I've been posting on the other area of the website, inappropriately no doubt, but you all did find a short cape pattern for me, which I really appreciate, and gardening and knitting tips which I can use. Right now I'm working on a sweater for my granddaughter (16 going on 40) for Christmas. With regard to your mousing finger, immobilize it immediately for a few days. I sprained a tendon in mine, did not immobilize it and now the tip occasionally feels like I am stabbing it with an ice pick. I am the caregiver for my husband who has Parkinson's disease, a neurological disorder that affects both mind and body. Right now he's going through a bout of depression I am trying to lift. He enjoyed the ice cream story and the ladies' room explanation. We live in North Carolina and we will eventually get snow -- usually around February -- but right now it is golfing weather, if you golf, which I don't. (If you do, may the course be with you.) Thanks for the recipes, especially the red cabbage and the monkey bread. I googled 'stroppy' and now I know a new word that I think I can pretty much use. What is butter chicken? It sounds wonderful. One mystery writer I love is Thomas Perry -- not exactly snuggly, but not as hard-edged as Patterson. My favorite of his books is "The Butcher's Boy". My favorite mystery writer, though, is Louise Penny. The Corgis look cute. I have never met a Corgi in person;mostly I have seen them in pictures with Queen Elizabeth. What are their personalities like? We have two cats who rule the household - Alexander (16 pounds, long fur, solid black, a snuggleupagus and mostly silent) and Merry Christmas (6 pounds, independent, thick short pale yellow fur and a voice that could fill Carnegie Hall without a microphone), both rescues. Guess who wins the wrestling matches! Hope this isn't too long. I don't know how to sign off yet, so 10-4 y'all. :sm01:


Welcome to our tea table! You have done just fine. If you want us to know what you are replying to or commenting on, click on the quote reply button. No need to sign off. Just sign your name if you like, or not.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cheryl_K said:


> I've been reading the Tea Party for a little while, so I'm speaking up too. I have to say that it's a very interesting and enjoyable place to be. You're right, not everything makes sense yet, but I'm getting the hang of it a little!
> 
> :sm02:


Hello Cheryl glad you could join us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, I like them especially decadent with a slice of ham or bacon on top. Somehow, the salty and sweet make my tastebuds sing. I also mix roasted peanuts with candy corn or butter mints for the sweet and salty mix.


If you like the sweet and salty mix, try toasted marshmallows with chocolate and potato chips!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I wish the weather would stay on summer time! lol
> 
> I also hope you find a new coat soon, I lucked out and got a nice one two springs ago on clearance for $7, that doesn't happen very often.


Dont you like nice cold frosty mornings Kaye Jo, mornings when your toes and nose turn to icicles, or lots of thick white snow up to your knee caps or days when you do the windmill dance and manage to stay upright or if you are unfortunate and land on your backside you then get whiplash as you quickly move your head to see if anyone saw you , whats not to like ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Dont you like nice cold frosty mornings Kaye Jo, mornings when your toes and nose turn to icicles, or lots of thick white snow up to your knee caps or days when you do the windmill dance and manage to stay upright or if you are unfortunate and land on your backside you then get whiplash as you quickly move your head to see if anyone saw you , whats not to like ????


LOL!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got a PM from Denise in Sydney (Nicho) she mentions that she has no time to keep up with the TP, presently- what with lessons to prepare and teach, although she does read the summaries. But also she has had severe nerve pain to cope with. The following is copied from what she wrote:
> 
> Please pass on my regards to everyone. Tell Sonya I am so sorry about the loss of Mishka. Like everyone I loved hearing about her antics. She was an adorable pet so hugs on her passing. She will be missed by a lot of us.
> Well, I have some lessons to prepare for tomorrow, so better go.


Keeping Denise in my prayers


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Keeping Denise in my prayers


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My friend Nadya is in Fiji- thought those of you in the north might like to see a warmer clime!!!!!!


Oh wow, isn't that beautiful!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, hereâs that recipe, hope you can read it OK


Thank you


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Dont you like nice cold frosty mornings Kaye Jo, mornings when your toes and nose turn to icicles, or lots of thick white snow up to your knee caps or days when you do the windmill dance and manage to stay upright or if you are unfortunate and land on your backside you then get whiplash as you quickly move your head to see if anyone saw you , whats not to like ????


Lol!! NO, not so much. lol, though idiot that I am, it's 38F or lower and I run across the street in bare feet, oh well... it builds character right? lol 
I hate ice, I can handle snow, but ice really bites. I have a feeling that we are going to have a colder and snowier winter this year than we've had.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So do I!


I'm wondering if Denise has been on her feet to much while she is teaching, causing her nerve pain.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Finally here. Great opening all who contributed. A couple of interesting recipes that sounded tempting.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! Continuing prayers for DN


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the quilt like hooded vest I've just knitted , still deciding on buttons, its a free pattern and goes up to 4 years if anyone is interested


Cute!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!! NO, not so much. lol, though idiot that I am, it's 38F or lower and I run across the street in bare feet, oh well... it builds character right? lol
> I hate ice, I can handle snow, but ice really bites. I have a feeling that we are going to have a colder and snowier winter this year than we've had.


Reminds me of something I did a few years ago, it was a frosty morning so ran outside in pjs and dressing gown, bare feet and crunched my feet through the frost jumping up and down like a big kid. I got a very strange look from a young man passing on the footpath, mmm wonder why?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, sorry you are so tired and could sleep your days away. Thank you so much for still opening us here and participating. You mean a lot to us and we so appreciate your efforts. Great recipes and fun getting inspiration from them. I still love the cauliflower steak recipe.
> 
> Thank you so much for the summaries, etc. I can't believe how much I miss. Wow, had no idea I missed so much with NanaCaren back, Shirley visiting, OH Joy updating us, etc. Sam, the puppy photos are wonderful. Quite nice staging and it took some thought. Thinking Alexis is quite the photographer too. Loving the Outlander shawl Fan. Seems you were just looking at the patterns and now here it is all done. I'm hoping that my knitting mojo comes back now that the Social Security issue is settled and forms are sent in for citizenship, however, I must study for my test. I'm pretty far along but sometimes I get tricked by funny things like what day do we celebrate Independence Day and I say July 4, 1776. Well, since we don't have time machines to go back to 1776, I must remember to say only July 4th. LOL. Small tricky things like that. When they say Why, I must remember to say because at the beginning of my answer. Might still be ok if the correct info is there but still, wouldn't hurt to do it the way they want in case. 100 questions that they choose from so you need to know all 100 as you don't know what they will choose. Although Ohio does not contact the land of Canada it is considered as one of the states touching Canada because of the lake. Sisters were surprised because they were told they couldn't get one of the special Nexus border passes since Ohio wasn't contacting Canadian land. One mistake they have on the CD I have is they say Donald Trump is Democrat. Now lots of immigrants will answer the question wrong and not know why.
> 
> ...


Beautiful lady, and beautiful scenery!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> I've been reading the Tea Party for a little while, so I'm speaking up too. I have to say that it's a very interesting and enjoyable place to be. You're right, not everything makes sense yet, but I'm getting the hang of it a little!
> 
> :sm02:


Welcome!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> I'm Northeast of Sam, not far from Lake Erie. Tami lives close to me. I met her a few years ago at a knitting group she invited me to. I'm hoping to visit the group again. Something always comes up, though.


Send me a PM and refresh my memory, please! Maybe our Thursday knitting group?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My friend Nadya is in Fiji- thought those of you in the north might like to see a warmer clime!!!!!!


Beautiful! I'm freezing. At 4:20 pm. It is 43 but feels like 39f. We turned the heat on Thursday evening. Set it at 68f.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Dont you like nice cold frosty mornings Kaye Jo, mornings when your toes and nose turn to icicles, or lots of thick white snow up to your knee caps or days when you do the windmill dance and manage to stay upright or if you are unfortunate and land on your backside you then get whiplash as you quickly move your head to see if anyone saw you , whats not to like ????


 :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Well here I am, back from a week in Rome, 6" shorter than I was a week ago! We walked our little socks off but went everywhere and saw everything. We had an amazing time and fitted in so much. I took quite a few photos but guess who's the numpty that left her phone charger at the hotel?? I've just ordered a new one on line so as soon as it arrives I'll try and get some posted. I would sum Rome up in three words - history, walking, eating! We did a lot of all three! If I can remember a fraction of what I've seen and been told, I'll be doing well. We managed to get to Pompeii for a day and walked to the top of Mt Vesuvius and peered over the rim of the volcano! Home exhausted so I'm looking forward to a few days with not too much going on.
I've just read last weeks summary to see what's been going on. 
Sonja, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, sending lots of hugs to you.
Will go back and read now and try and catch up with you all.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Last load of laundry in the washing machine so nearly finished. Bake a double batch of my "Edmonds" peanut cookies so have 36 tasty treats, yum, yum! My partner asked me last week when I'd be baking them again so he will be surprised.
Saturday went to a new Fish & Chip restaurant in town, was delicious I nearly ate everything, lol! I had a coupon for 1/2 off so only cost $6.20 plus I gave the waitress a $2 tip, so a great meal and was good to get a chance to eat out with my next door neighbor. She's Irish and such a scream we always have a fun time together.

Have been reading along and boy you've been a chatty lot over the weekend. Love everyone's photo's some of you have been posting.
Good to see some new KP joining in on the tea party, we really do have fun here, so welcome aboard to you all.

Buzzer is sounding on the washing machine so off for now, catch you all later.


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

Thank you for the butter chicken recipe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Reminds me of something I did a few years ago, it was a frosty morning so ran outside in pjs and dressing gown, bare feet and crunched my feet through the frost jumping up and down like a big kid. I got a very strange look from a young man passing on the footpath, mmm wonder why?


Lol! 
I think my neighbors have gotten used to it. :sm12:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I hope the citizenship test goes well. It looks a fabulous place and you look glamorous.


Thank you so much. It might be up to 6 months before I get my interview and test but lawyer said it could be January, so I will be prepared well before.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi Daralene so good to see you posting, great pic of you and the hotel photos are super.
> It's getting warmer now so won't be wearing my shawl too much. It's warm and cosy for sure. My cousin loves it too so tried it on and I gave her the pattern.
> It's very easy to make and you can adjust it to whatever size you want. You might get to use it some evenings yet, but will be wonderful for next winter, which thank goodness for you and Julie, is now over. Nice of you to share the pattern with your cousin.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, you look beautiful and elegant. The gardens are exquisite.


Thank you. I have so many photos of the gardens but hard to capture them. I'll post more when I'm there in another season. Especially when the hummingbirds are feeding on some of the flowers. They are long gone now but some birds got confused and came back, only to leave again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well here I am, back from a week in Rome, 6" shorter than I was a week ago! We walked our little socks off but went everywhere and saw everything. We had an amazing time and fitted in so much. I took quite a few photos but guess who's the numpty that left her phone charger at the hotel?? I've just ordered a new one on line so as soon as it arrives I'll try and get some posted. I would sum Rome up in three words - history, walking, eating! We did a lot of all three! If I can remember a fraction of what I've seen and been told, I'll be doing well. We managed to get to Pompeii for a day and walked to the top of Mt Vesuvius and peered over the rim of the volcano! Home exhausted so I'm looking forward to a few days with not too much going on.
> I've just read last weeks summary to see what's been going on.
> Sonja, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, sending lots of hugs to you.
> Will go back and read now and try and catch up with you all.


Great you had a wonderful trip, glad to have you back though. 
It sounds like a good rest in order with all you packed into that one week. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Last load of laundry in the washing machine so nearly finished. Bake a double batch of my "Edmonds" peanut cookies so have 36 tasty treats, yum, yum! My partner asked me last week when I'd be baking them again so he will be surprised.
> Saturday went to a new Fish & Chip restaurant in town, was delicious I nearly ate everything, lol! I had a coupon for 1/2 off so only cost $6.20 plus I gave the waitress a $2 tip, so a great meal and was good to get a chance to eat out with my next door neighbor. She's Irish and such a scream we always have a fun time together.
> 
> Have been reading along and boy you've been a chatty lot over the weekend. Love everyone's photo's some of you have been posting.
> ...


You got a really good deal on that meal, and time with a friend is never wasted.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Last load of laundry in the washing machine so nearly finished. Bake a double batch of my "Edmonds" peanut cookies so have 36 tasty treats, yum, yum! My partner asked me last week when I'd be baking them again so he will be surprised.
> Saturday went to a new Fish & Chip restaurant in town, was delicious I nearly ate everything, lol! I had a coupon for 1/2 off so only cost $6.20 plus I gave the waitress a $2 tip, so a great meal and was good to get a chance to eat out with my next door neighbor. She's Irish and such a scream we always have a fun time together.
> 
> Have been reading along and boy you've been a chatty lot over the weekend. Love everyone's photo's some of you have been posting.
> ...


Can't remember if I said how much I liked those place mats. They even have a color in them from the painting above the table. Beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My friend Nadya is in Fiji- thought those of you in the north might like to see a warmer clime!!!!!!


Looks like paradise too me. Beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Well here I am, back from a week in Rome, 6" shorter than I was a week ago! We walked our little socks off but went everywhere and saw everything. We had an amazing time and fitted in so much. I took quite a few photos but guess who's the numpty that left her phone charger at the hotel?? I've just ordered a new one on line so as soon as it arrives I'll try and get some posted. I would sum Rome up in three words - history, walking, eating! We did a lot of all three! If I can remember a fraction of what I've seen and been told, I'll be doing well. We managed to get to Pompeii for a day and walked to the top of Mt Vesuvius and peered over the rim of the volcano! Home exhausted so I'm looking forward to a few days with not too much going on.
> I've just read last weeks summary to see what's been going on.
> Sonja, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, sending lots of hugs to you.
> Will go back and read now and try and catch up with you all.


Welcome home. Sounds so amazing and it is quite a lot of history to take in with building back to the time of Christ that you can touch in the old city. Great sounding experiences and I can understand why you are so exhausted with all you did and jet lag. Look forward to the photos.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> If you think you lost it around the house or in the car, have someone call it so you can hear the ring to find it. Sorry you lost it and had to cancel it.


Thanks, Tami, we did that before we cancelled it but no joy. I think someone has found it and pocketed it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My friend Nadya is in Fiji- thought those of you in the north might like to see a warmer clime!!!!!!


Gorgeous :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Dont you like nice cold frosty mornings Kaye Jo, mornings when your toes and nose turn to icicles, or lots of thick white snow up to your knee caps or days when you do the windmill dance and manage to stay upright or if you are unfortunate and land on your backside you then get whiplash as you quickly move your head to see if anyone saw you , whats not to like ????


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Took quite a hunt- but finally located the photo I have of Ringo at 3 months old- there is a strong resemblance to his sisters!


What a handsome boy. Love the pure white. Know he is pure love for you. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely photos, that is a beautiful hotel. The morning glories sure are gorgeous, David only got one plant that came up this year, they are one of his favorite flowers.
> You look fabulous my dear!!


Thank you. I hope to plant some next year.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam said:


> Well here I am, back from a week in Rome, 6" shorter than I was a week ago! We walked our little socks off but went everywhere and saw everything. We had an amazing time and fitted in so much. I took quite a few photos but guess who's the numpty that left her phone charger at the hotel?? I've just ordered a new one on line so as soon as it arrives I'll try and get some posted. I would sum Rome up in three words - history, walking, eating! We did a lot of all three! If I can remember a fraction of what I've seen and been told, I'll be doing well. We managed to get to Pompeii for a day and walked to the top of Mt Vesuvius and peered over the rim of the volcano! Home exhausted so I'm looking forward to a few days with not too much going on.
> I've just read last weeks summary to see what's been going on.
> Sonja, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, sending lots of hugs to you.
> Will go back and read now and try and catch up with you all.


Welcome home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> From me too!


Thank you Julie.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, you made me laugh, 6” shorter indeed! That would put me at 4.5’! Glad you enjoyed Rome. Awaiting pix.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dmme said:


> Thank you for the butter chicken recipe.


You are so welcome :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, isn't that beautiful!!


 :sm24: We could do with some of the warmth too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm wondering if Denise has been on her feet to much while she is teaching, causing her nerve pain.


I guess that is a possibility.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cheryl_K said:


> I'm Northeast of Sam, not far from Lake Erie. Tami lives close to me. I met her a few years ago at a knitting group she invited me to. I'm hoping to visit the group again. Something always comes up, though.


Welcome....We love Tami. I lived in Akron, Bedford, Streetsboro, and Lakewood. Ohio.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful! I'm freezing. At 4:20 pm. It is 43 but feels like 39f. We turned the heat on Thursday evening. Set it at 68f.


Winter is not far away!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great looking vest sonja - and it really does look quilted. some baby is going to look very cute in it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is the quilt like hooded vest I've just knitted , still deciding on buttons, its a free pattern and goes up to 4 years if anyone is interested


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well here I am, back from a week in Rome, 6" shorter than I was a week ago! We walked our little socks off but went everywhere and saw everything. We had an amazing time and fitted in so much. I took quite a few photos but guess who's the numpty that left her phone charger at the hotel?? I've just ordered a new one on line so as soon as it arrives I'll try and get some posted. I would sum Rome up in three words - history, walking, eating! We did a lot of all three! If I can remember a fraction of what I've seen and been told, I'll be doing well. We managed to get to Pompeii for a day and walked to the top of Mt Vesuvius and peered over the rim of the volcano! Home exhausted so I'm looking forward to a few days with not too much going on.
> I've just read last weeks summary to see what's been going on.
> Sonja, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, sending lots of hugs to you.
> Will go back and read now and try and catch up with you all.


Welcome home! So good it was an enjoyable break- how were the flights?- you left in high winds I seem to remember.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Daralene so good to see you posting, great pic of you and the hotel photos are super.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Looks like paradise too me. Beautiful.


It is a lovely shot!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> You got a really good deal on that meal, and time with a friend is never wasted.


I always try to make time for friends, honestly seems in our senior years everyone is always so busy. Must be a senior thing to keep busy I never seem to have enough hours in the day and then there are times when I just sit and lookout into the neighbor hood. Ha!

Right now have 24 rows knitted on the front of my sweater about another 72 rows to go. Yikes!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: We could do with some of the warmth too!


I could easily lay on that beach for a week or a month and never move, well maybe to go pee and get a drink with a little umbrella in it. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a handsome boy. Love the pure white. Know he is pure love for you. :sm24:


Some photos from this morning:grrr I've lost them- I'll have to go out with my camera later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Maatje said:


> My interest is piqued in this butter chicken since a few of you have mentioned it now. we eat a lot of chicken and new ideas are always welcome.


Butter Roasted Chicken and Fresh Corn Johnny Cakes

Author: Joy the baker
Prep Time: 15 min 
Cook Time: 25 min 
Serves 4

Ingredients
2 tablespoons olive oil
3 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 (3-4 lb) whole chicken, broken down into pieces
coarse sea salt, fresh cracked black pepper, smoky paprika
10 garlic cloves, whole and peeled

Instructions
1. Place a rack in the upper third of the oven and preheat oven to 375 degree F.
2. Generously season all sides of the chicken pieces with salt, pepper, and paprika. Allow to rest at room temperature for 15 minutes.
3. Place a large skillet over medium heat. Add olive oil and butter, heating until butter is melted. 
4. Add as many chicken pieces as will fit in the pan, skin side down. Sear until chicken is golden brown, then flip.
5. Add garlic to the pan as the second side of chicken cooks.

NOTE: We're not cooking the chicken through, we're searing and crisping the skin, sealing in the moisture.

6. Remove from heat and transfer chicken pieces, garlic and juice to a roasting pan.
7. Roast, uncovered for 25 minutes or until cooked through.
8. Serve warm with Fresh Corn Johnnycakes.

Fresh Corn Johnny Cakes

Ingredients
Kernels from 2 ears of corn
1/2 cup buttermilk
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened to room temperature, plus more for frying
1 large egg
3/4 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup cornmeal
2 tablespoons coarse corn grits
3/4 teaspoon salt
1 scant teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon fresh cracked black pepper
maple syrup for serving

Instructions
1. In a medium bowl combine half of the corn, the buttermilk, and butter. Use a KitchenAid® 2-Speed Hand Blender to coarsely puree and combine the mixture. If you don't have a hand blender, you can coarsely chop the mixture in a food processor, transferring to a medium bowl after pureeing.
2. Add the egg. Beat in using an electric hand mixer (or whisk if you don't have a hand mixer).
3. Add the flour, cornmeal, corn grits, salt, baking powder, baking soda, and pepper to the bowl. Use a KitchenAid® 9-Speed Hand Mixer on low speed to bring together all of the ingredients. 
4. Add the remaining corn and fold to combine.
5. Heat a griddle pan over medium heat. Brush with butter to grease. 
6. Heat oven to 175 degrees F. 
7. Place a cooling rack over a rimmed baking sheet and set aside. 
8. Dollop batter by the two tablespoonful onto the hot griddle. Cook until golden brown and bubbling slightly, about 1 minute and 30 seconds, and flip, cooking to golden on the other side.
9. When done frying, place the johnny cakes on the prepared cooling rack and into the warm oven to rest while you cook the rest of the cakes, adding more butter to the griddle as necessary.
10, Serve warm with maple syrup.

http://joythebaker.com/2016/12/the-bakehouse-brunch-butter-roasted-chicken-fresh-cron-johnny-cakes/

Butter Roasted Chicken

Ingredients
1 whole chicken (fryer), 3-5 pounds
Assorted vegetables of your choice, cut into bite size pieces if large
½ cup butter (1 stick)
1+1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon paprika
1 teaspoon basil
1 teaspoon parsley
½ teaspoon black pepper
½ teaspoon garlic powder

Instructions
1. Preheat oven to 425. Place butter in 9x13 baking dish and put in oven to melt while it preheats.
2. In small bowl, stir together all seasonings.
3. Once butter is melted, place chicken in center of pan. Brush melted butter all over and sprinkle liberally with seasonings, reserving about a teaspoon for veggies.
4. Arrange vegetables around chicken in pan. Sprinkle remaining seasonings over them.
5. Place this, uncovered, in oven for one to one and a half hours, basting vegetables and chicken with butter in pan from time to time and covering loosely with foil if necessary to prevent overbrowning, until chicken is fully cooked and juices run clear.
6. Enjoy!

Notes: The seasonings you use are absolutely customizable. You can do exactly as I do or just use mine as a very general guideline. I am using all dried herbs.

http://www.southernplate.com/2015/10/butter-roasted-chicken-and-our-october-beach-trip.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I could easily lay on that beach for a week or a month and never move, well maybe to go pee and get a drink with a little umbrella in it. lol


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I always try to make time for friends, honestly seems in our senior years everyone is always so busy. Must be a senior thing to keep busy I never seem to have enough hours in the day and then there are times when I just sit and lookout into the neighbor hood. Ha!
> 
> Right now have 24 rows knitted on the front of my sweater about another 72 rows to go. Yikes!


I think it's the minute you stop working full time, you no longer have time. lol I am busier now than I was working full time and overtime. I'm trying to get this pair of socks done to drop off, I didn't work on them much the last two days as I had such a headache, my cousin wants me to go help her pack up her dinning room as she doesn't know where to start, I have knit group, the gym, ceramics, yoga, and who know what else, not including housework. lol I need an assistant.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Can't remember if I said how much I liked those place mats. They even have a color in them from the painting above the table. Beautiful.


Yes I believe you did, but hey Thanks again. I love them and they look really fabulous on the table.

Loved the photo's of the morning glory's one of my favourite flowers too.

Oh good luck with your citizenship.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Welcome home.


Thanks Norma, and others who have given me a lovely welcome, it's good to be back.
Welcome to all the newcomers who have arrived recently, it's always good to meet new friends.
Well, I'm caught up with you all for a while. 
Sonja what a cute little top, love the colour and fur trim.
I'm looking forward to getting down to some knitting now. I finished a pair of socks just before I went away. I just felt that I should try sock knitting and I just happened to have some yarn to fit the bill. They turned out OK but I'm not sure I'll be making anymore though. Not my favourite project.
Several months ago some one (might have been Sam) posted a link to a Purl Soho pattern for a sweater that I liked so I bought it. The PS yarn recommended was expensive and with shipping would have been exorbitant, so I found a good (I hope) substitute at Wool Warehouse online. Their prices were good and service excellent. I received it within a couple of days all beautifully presented in a drawstring bag. I would recommend them to any UK knitter. So I'm about to get started on that in a lovely coral pink yarn.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i take it that katy is female. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Awe!! They both look so content. Great that they are getting along much better now. lol Very good that Penny now realizes that Katy is the boss, things go much smoother once that is set straight. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i take it that katy is female. --- sam


With a name like that- the chances are pretty high!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome home! So good it was an enjoyable break- how were the flights?- you left in high winds I seem to remember.


Thanks Julie. The flights were fine, quite windy when we left but it didn't seem to cause any problems. On time both ways.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I think it's the minute you stop working full time, you no longer have time. lol I am busier now than I was working full time and overtime. I'm trying to get this pair of socks done to drop off, I didn't work on them much the last two days as I had such a headache, my cousin wants me to go help her pack up her dinning room as she doesn't know where to start, I have knit group, the gym, ceramics, yoga, and who know what else, not including housework. lol I need an assistant.


I'm exhausted just reading what your doing and still have to do. I make plans one day at a time and still find they are mostly changed the following morning, lol! Except for appointments these I never change unless they do.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I could easily lay on that beach for a week or a month and never move, well maybe to go pee and get a drink with a little umbrella in it. lol


I'll join you, might need feeding now and again though! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Julie. The flights were fine, quite windy when we left but it didn't seem to cause any problems. On time both ways.


That is always good!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the pictures daralene - how hot was the water? I would like to be laying in it right now. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, sorry you are so tired and could sleep your days away. Thank you so much for still opening us here and participating. You mean a lot to us and we so appreciate your efforts. Great recipes and fun getting inspiration from them. I still love the cauliflower steak recipe.
> 
> Thank you so much for the summaries, etc. I can't believe how much I miss. Wow, had no idea I missed so much with NanaCaren back, Shirley visiting, OH Joy updating us, etc. Sam, the puppy photos are wonderful. Quite nice staging and it took some thought. Thinking Alexis is quite the photographer too. Loving the Outlander shawl Fan. Seems you were just looking at the patterns and now here it is all done. I'm hoping that my knitting mojo comes back now that the Social Security issue is settled and forms are sent in for citizenship, however, I must study for my test. I'm pretty far along but sometimes I get tricked by funny things like what day do we celebrate Independence Day and I say July 4, 1776. Well, since we don't have time machines to go back to 1776, I must remember to say only July 4th. LOL. Small tricky things like that. When they say Why, I must remember to say because at the beginning of my answer. Might still be ok if the correct info is there but still, wouldn't hurt to do it the way they want in case. 100 questions that they choose from so you need to know all 100 as you don't know what they will choose. Although Ohio does not contact the land of Canada it is considered as one of the states touching Canada because of the lake. Sisters were surprised because they were told they couldn't get one of the special Nexus border passes since Ohio wasn't contacting Canadian land. One mistake they have on the CD I have is they say Donald Trump is Democrat. Now lots of immigrants will answer the question wrong and not know why.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> I've been reading the Tea Party for a little while, so I'm speaking up too. I have to say that it's a very interesting and enjoyable place to be. You're right, not everything makes sense yet, but I'm getting the hang of it a little!
> 
> :sm02:


Welcome-good to see you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> I'm Northeast of Sam, not far from Lake Erie. Tami lives close to me. I met her a few years ago at a knitting group she invited me to. I'm hoping to visit the group again. Something always comes up, though.


Then you met one of our best!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'll join you, might need feeding now and again though! :sm02: :sm02:


Me too, Fiji is gorgeous a great place to get away from winter. We had a wonderful time when we went there. Had a delicious drink called a white cloud,
Consisting of white rum, vodka, orange and pineapple juice,coconut milk, and a scoop of vanilla ice cream blended into a milkshake mmmmm!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just took these of Ringo: always tricky to catch him at a good angle!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My friend Nadya is in Fiji- thought those of you in the north might like to see a warmer clime!!!!!!


Beautiful photo Julie, wondering if it's near Suva or Nadi. Such a beautiful island have been there a few times on route to NZ, not for several years though so am guessing a lot has changed.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

angelam said:


> I'll join you, might need feeding now and again though! :sm02: :sm02:


Oh me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Beautiful photo Julie, wondering if it's near Suva or Nadi. Such a beautiful island have been there a few times on route to NZ, not for several years though so am guessing a lot has changed.


She has got us all guessing! I am sure it has changed mightily from when I was there in '62.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are so glad you chimed in by joining us for a cuppa and some conversation. let me remind you that there is always fresh hot tea available and an empty chair with your name on it. we hope you visit us every time you are online. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Cheryl_K said:


> I've been reading the Tea Party for a little while, so I'm speaking up too. I have to say that it's a very interesting and enjoyable place to be. You're right, not everything makes sense yet, but I'm getting the hang of it a little!
> 
> :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If you like the sweet and salty mix, try toasted marshmallows with chocolate and potato chips!


Sounds a bit weird, but I'm game.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> With a name like that- the chances are pretty high!


Don't be too sure! Many years ago when the kids were small we had a cat named Susie. When we were going on holiday she, and our two dogs had to go into the kennels. When we got back the man there said "I suppose you know your Susie is a boy"!!?? Susie became Sam. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought the time change wasn't until next weekend. --- sam



Cheryl_K said:


> I'm Northeast of Sam, not far from Lake Erie. Tami lives close to me. I met her a few years ago at a knitting group she invited me to. I'm hoping to visit the group again. Something always comes up, though.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> i thought the time change wasn't until next weekend. --- sam


Ours (Ontario, Canada) is November 5th. Isn't that Guy Fawkes day in NZ?

Edit: Yes, just googled it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful julie - i could spend the winter there. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My friend Nadya is in Fiji- thought those of you in the north might like to see a warmer clime!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought her operation was supposed to do away with the pain. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I'm wondering if Denise has been on her feet to much while she is teaching, causing her nerve pain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mine bets set anywhere between 72°/78°. i refuse to be cold in my own home. i do wear sweaters - am wearing a wool cardigan now. the bedroom stays cool but i just pile on the covers. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful! I'm freezing. At 4:20 pm. It is 43 but feels like 39f. We turned the heat on Thursday evening. Set it at 68f.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joyce, I'm glad you pets have decided they will get along
> 
> Kate, did you manage to download that pattern? I tried from both the US & CDN site & it always says, lost Internet connection???? maybe a glitch just now, I'll try later.


My iPad said the same thing, but (after a bit of a palaver) I managed it on the laptop. I could try to e-mail it to you?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Well here I am, back from a week in Rome, 6" shorter than I was a week ago! We walked our little socks off but went everywhere and saw everything. We had an amazing time and fitted in so much. I took quite a few photos but guess who's the numpty that left her phone charger at the hotel?? I've just ordered a new one on line so as soon as it arrives I'll try and get some posted. I would sum Rome up in three words - history, walking, eating! We did a lot of all three! If I can remember a fraction of what I've seen and been told, I'll be doing well. We managed to get to Pompeii for a day and walked to the top of Mt Vesuvius and peered over the rim of the volcano! Home exhausted so I'm looking forward to a few days with not too much going on.
> I've just read last weeks summary to see what's been going on.
> Sonja, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, sending lots of hugs to you.
> Will go back and read now and try and catch up with you all.


Thank you Angela . She is missed 
Sounds like you had a wonderful time , look forward to seeing pictures , especially of Pompeii


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what a great looking vest sonja - and it really does look quilted. some baby is going to look very cute in it. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello, everyone. I found myself with a few spare moments thanks to the end of BST/Daylight Saving, and could think of nothing better than to look in on the Tea Party! I am woefully behind on everyone's news, but was sorry to note from the summary that Mishka will no longer be entertaining us. So sorry, Sonja.

I am well, but busy. Youngest daughter has, 12 years after gaining her Master's degree, got her first job, which we are thrilled about, but feel the need to provide backup for those occasions, such as tomorrow, when she has staff training, but her children are still on half-term holiday!

I have been making serious attempts to get to grips with crochet. I taught myself to crochet about 50 years ago, and have used it at various times to add edgings or trims to knitted garments, or even to join knitted squares, but have never thought of myself as a 'crocheted'. I was prompted by a friend from my knitting group who has injured a finger and has been unable to knit, but can crochet. She has had to learn crochet from scratch, so it seemed reasonable, as I am reasonably competent, to put what I know into practice, just in case I ever find myself in the same position! I am making a dishcloth at the moment, and have plans for a scarf, after that, who knows? I am continuing with my knitted baby blanket, but I think a crochet version may be on the cards for the future!

I will try to drop by again before the week is out, but, meanwhile, best wishes to you all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

anxious to see it finished angelam. the color sounds beautiful. --- sam



angelam said:


> Thanks Norma, and others who have given me a lovely welcome, it's good to be back.
> Welcome to all the newcomers who have arrived recently, it's always good to meet new friends.
> Well, I'm caught up with you all for a while.
> Sonja what a cute little top, love the colour and fur trim.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh i don't know - our Snow White Kitty is male. lol --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> With a name like that- the chances are pretty high!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures of ringo julie --- a very cute dog. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I just took these of Ringo: always tricky to catch him at a good angle!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a perfect name. --- sam



angelam said:


> Don't be too sure! Many years ago when the kids were small we had a cat named Susie. When we were going on holiday she, and our two dogs had to go into the kennels. When we got back the man there said "I suppose you know your Susie is a boy"!!?? Susie became Sam. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, awwwww, what a good dog.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you kathleendoris. look forward to seeing more of you. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. I found myself with a few spare moments thanks to the end of BST/Daylight Saving, and could think of nothing better than to look in on the Tea Party! I am woefully behind on everyone's news, but was sorry to note from the summary that Mishka will no longer be entertaining us. So sorry, Sonja.
> 
> I am well, but busy. Youngest daughter has, 12 years after gaining her Master's degree, got her first job, which we are thrilled about, but feel the need to provide backup for those occasions, such as tomorrow, when she has staff training, but her children are still on half-term holiday!
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, sorry you are so tired and could sleep your days away. Thank you so much for still opening us here and participating. You mean a lot to us and we so appreciate your efforts. Great recipes and fun getting inspiration from them. I still love the cauliflower steak recipe.
> 
> Thank you so much for the summaries, etc. I can't believe how much I miss. Wow, had no idea I missed so much with NanaCaren back, Shirley visiting, OH Joy updating us, etc. Sam, the puppy photos are wonderful. Quite nice staging and it took some thought. Thinking Alexis is quite the photographer too. Loving the Outlander shawl Fan. Seems you were just looking at the patterns and now here it is all done. I'm hoping that my knitting mojo comes back now that the Social Security issue is settled and forms are sent in for citizenship, however, I must study for my test. I'm pretty far along but sometimes I get tricked by funny things like what day do we celebrate Independence Day and I say July 4, 1776. Well, since we don't have time machines to go back to 1776, I must remember to say only July 4th. LOL. Small tricky things like that. When they say Why, I must remember to say because at the beginning of my answer. Might still be ok if the correct info is there but still, wouldn't hurt to do it the way they want in case. 100 questions that they choose from so you need to know all 100 as you don't know what they will choose. Although Ohio does not contact the land of Canada it is considered as one of the states touching Canada because of the lake. Sisters were surprised because they were told they couldn't get one of the special Nexus border passes since Ohio wasn't contacting Canadian land. One mistake they have on the CD I have is they say Donald Trump is Democrat. Now lots of immigrants will answer the question wrong and not know why.
> 
> ...


You're looking great, Daralene! :sm24: Good luck with the citizenship test.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Thanks Norma, and others who have given me a lovely welcome, it's good to be back.
> Welcome to all the newcomers who have arrived recently, it's always good to meet new friends.
> Well, I'm caught up with you all for a while.
> Sonja what a cute little top, love the colour and fur trim.
> ...


Thank you Angela, your new project sounds interesting, hope it works out well for you


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> I've been reading the Tea Party for a little while, so I'm speaking up too. I have to say that it's a very interesting and enjoyable place to be. You're right, not everything makes sense yet, but I'm getting the hang of it a little!
> 
> :sm02:


Welcome Cheryl!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Norma, and others who have given me a lovely welcome, it's good to be back.
> Welcome to all the newcomers who have arrived recently, it's always good to meet new friends.
> Well, I'm caught up with you all for a while.
> Sonja what a cute little top, love the colour and fur trim.
> ...


That is going to be very pretty, can't wait to see it when you are finished.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Don't be too sure! Many years ago when the kids were small we had a cat named Susie. When we were going on holiday she, and our two dogs had to go into the kennels. When we got back the man there said "I suppose you know your Susie is a boy"!!?? Susie became Sam. :sm06: :sm06:


LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought the time change wasn't until next weekend. --- sam


Your's is- Britain went back on Saturday night.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Ours (Ontario, Canada) is November 5th. Isn't that Guy Fawkes day in NZ?
> 
> Edit: Yes, just googled it.


Guy Fawkes day here too , and our clocks went back last night / early hours of this morning


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ours (Ontario, Canada) is November 5th. Isn't that Guy Fawkes day in NZ?
> 
> Edit: Yes, just googled it.


That is right- hopefully one day it will become Parihaka Day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> My iPad said the same thing, but (after a bit of a palaver) I managed it on the laptop. I could try to e-mail it to you?


Funny as i can get it no problem on ipad


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful julie - i could spend the winter there. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought her operation was supposed to do away with the pain. --- sam


That I am sure, is why it is a worry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm exhausted just reading what your doing and still have to do. I make plans one day at a time and still find they are mostly changed the following morning, lol! Except for appointments these I never change unless they do.


Lol! My days plans seem to change from moment to moment almost, the only thing that is the same every week is knit group on Tuesdays, I'm not giving that up for anything. :sm04: Family knows not to ask me to do anything on Tuesdays unless there is blood or worse involved and even then I may say no. lol Oh and guitar lessons, I don't give those up either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'll join you, might need feeding now and again though! :sm02: :sm02:


True, we may need sustenance. LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just took these of Ringo: always tricky to catch him at a good angle!


Hes lovely Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. I found myself with a few spare moments thanks to the end of BST/Daylight Saving, and could think of nothing better than to look in on the Tea Party! I am woefully behind on everyone's news, but was sorry to note from the summary that Mishka will no longer be entertaining us. So sorry, Sonja.
> 
> I am well, but busy. Youngest daughter has, 12 years after gaining her Master's degree, got her first job, which we are thrilled about, but feel the need to provide backup for those occasions, such as tomorrow, when she has staff training, but her children are still on half-term holiday!
> 
> ...


Lovely to hear from you again, Chris. That is excellent news your daughter has found work- took Bronwen ages to find anything remotely relating to her abilities.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh i don't know - our Snow White Kitty is male. lol --- sam


I had wondered.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. I found myself with a few spare moments thanks to the end of BST/Daylight Saving, and could think of nothing better than to look in on the Tea Party! I am woefully behind on everyone's news, but was sorry to note from the summary that Mishka will no longer be entertaining us. So sorry, Sonja.
> 
> I am well, but busy. Youngest daughter has, 12 years after gaining her Master's degree, got her first job, which we are thrilled about, but feel the need to provide backup for those occasions, such as tomorrow, when she has staff training, but her children are still on half-term holiday!
> 
> ...


Thank you Chris and its lovely to hear from you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> great pictures of ringo julie --- a very cute dog. --- sam


Thank you Sam!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just took these of Ringo: always tricky to catch him at a good angle!


Awe!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Don't be too sure! Many years ago when the kids were small we had a cat named Susie. When we were going on holiday she, and our two dogs had to go into the kennels. When we got back the man there said "I suppose you know your Susie is a boy"!!?? Susie became Sam. :sm06: :sm06:


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, awwwww, what a good dog.


That he is! Very fond of him!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hes lovely Julie


Thank you Sonja- he is a real people dog- not so good with four legged creatures!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe!!


 :sm24: (re : Ringo)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. I found myself with a few spare moments thanks to the end of BST/Daylight Saving, and could think of nothing better than to look in on the Tea Party! I am woefully behind on everyone's news, but was sorry to note from the summary that Mishka will no longer be entertaining us. So sorry, Sonja.
> 
> I am well, but busy. Youngest daughter has, 12 years after gaining her Master's degree, got her first job, which we are thrilled about, but feel the need to provide backup for those occasions, such as tomorrow, when she has staff training, but her children are still on half-term holiday!
> 
> ...


Congratulations to DD on her job!!!! How exciting, wonderful that you all will be able to help with childcare. 
Great idea on practicing crochet, it's a handy skill to have in the odd chance that you can't knit down the line, but hopefully that will never happen.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought the time change wasn't until next weekend. --- sam


It was this weekend for us over here, but I think yours is next week.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just took these of Ringo: always tricky to catch him at a good angle!


Lovely boy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely boy!


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This just resurfaced on my Facebook page.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just resurfaced on my Facebook page.


True too.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just resurfaced on my Facebook page.


So true.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So glad to see the Ringo pictures, Julie. He is a handsome as well as obedient fellow. 
Yes, Sam, Katy is a girl and she can be very determined to get her way from time to time, especially early breakfast when she gets a tablespoonful of soft food. She gets dry the rest of the time. I had not thought of her as a big cat until I compare her with the tiny, skinny one that my sis has. 
Glad the travelers have safely returned.
Hoping that our NZ friends will finally get some warm, dry spring weather.
Was early to pm church. BIL came in and sat by me telling me that he got caught in a multicar police chase down the street the church is on. Not such a quiet Sabbath after all.
http://fox13now.com/2017/10/29/suspect-in-custody-passenger-injured-after-police-chase-in-utah-county/
Good they caught the suspect in Spanish Fork, just south of us. We are not used to that type of excitement.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> True too.


I really like Charlie Brown!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> So true.


Quite a deep philosophy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad to see the Ringo pictures, Julie. He is a handsome as well as obedient fellow.
> Yes, Sam, Katy is a girl and she can be very determined to get her way from time to time, especially early breakfast when she gets a tablespoonful of soft food. She gets dry the rest of the time. I had not thought of her as a big cat until I compare her with the tiny, skinny one that my sis has.
> Glad the travelers have safely returned.
> Hoping that our NZ friends will finally get some warm, dry spring weather.
> ...


What excitement indeed!
I will be so glad when eventually I have a fence again on the north boundary, and my boy can have the run of what little garden he has left.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad to see the Ringo pictures, Julie. He is a handsome as well as obedient fellow.
> Yes, Sam, Katy is a girl and she can be very determined to get her way from time to time, especially early breakfast when she gets a tablespoonful of soft food. She gets dry the rest of the time. I had not thought of her as a big cat until I compare her with the tiny, skinny one that my sis has.
> Glad the travelers have safely returned.
> Hoping that our NZ friends will finally get some warm, dry spring weather.
> ...


I'm glad your BIL is safe and wasn't hurt in all that, that's just scary.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> I've been reading the Tea Party for a little while, so I'm speaking up too. I have to say that it's a very interesting and enjoyable place to be. You're right, not everything makes sense yet, but I'm getting the hang of it a little!
> 
> :sm02:


Welcome from Trumbull County, Cheryl_K. I hope you'll come to feel comfortable enough to jump in on any topic that strikes your fancy.

Ohio Joy :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Took quite a hunt- but finally located the photo I have of Ringo at 3 months old- there is a strong resemblance to his sisters!


He's such a lovey.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had another great supper & I got to visit with several people I haven't seen for ages.
> GD was thrilled with her 2 craft kits & thought she should be allowed to stay up late tonight to do some. Didn't happen as she had a friend sleep over last night & was up late last night & then up at 7 this morning so was tuckered out. She received a goofy little talking bird called a Hatchimal from DILs aunt & uncle, it's cute but gets annoying, I think it's an advanced type of Furby that was popular when DS2 was young. She's pretty excited about it
> The wind is crazy again tonight, I think winter is on its way, ????more snow in the forcast & down to -14C/7F later in the week, I'll have to dig out my winter coat soon
> I finished up 5 pairs of mitts from the WIPs in the stuff I bought this week, one more pair to finish, then I'll start on all the baby sweaters I guess. I can't imagine keeping all this stuff hanging around undone


I do envy all the socializing in your area. I remember that in my younger years but not so much now. I think farming country is so friendly. I think it's because they all help each other during spring planting and harvest time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome, Cheryl! 

Daralene, what a lovely lady you are and in a beautiful place.

A beautiful beach too. 

Still catching up!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the quilt like hooded vest I've just knitted , still deciding on buttons, its a free pattern and goes up to 4 years if anyone is interested


Beautiful.,


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Darling vest. Love the fuzzy appearing trim to the hood. It is beautiful.
> Thanks for the pictures. The sunset is beautiful and the flower brightened my fall day.
> Julie, Ringo was very alert as a puppy. Cute picture. Hope you are still taking pictures of him as he matures.
> Penny and Katy have come to an understanding, I think, of each of their roles in this home, which means that Katy is the boss and Penny seems to understand that now.


What a cute pair.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, sorry you are so tired and could sleep your days away. Thank you so much for still opening us here and participating. You mean a lot to us and we so appreciate your efforts. Great recipes and fun getting inspiration from them. I still love the cauliflower steak recipe.
> 
> Thank you so much for the summaries, etc. I can't believe how much I miss. Wow, had no idea I missed so much with NanaCaren back, Shirley visiting, OH Joy updating us, etc. Sam, the puppy photos are wonderful. Quite nice staging and it took some thought. Thinking Alexis is quite the photographer too. Loving the Outlander shawl Fan. Seems you were just looking at the patterns and now here it is all done. I'm hoping that my knitting mojo comes back now that the Social Security issue is settled and forms are sent in for citizenship, however, I must study for my test. I'm pretty far along but sometimes I get tricked by funny things like what day do we celebrate Independence Day and I say July 4, 1776. Well, since we don't have time machines to go back to 1776, I must remember to say only July 4th. LOL. Small tricky things like that. When they say Why, I must remember to say because at the beginning of my answer. Might still be ok if the correct info is there but still, wouldn't hurt to do it the way they want in case. 100 questions that they choose from so you need to know all 100 as you don't know what they will choose. Although Ohio does not contact the land of Canada it is considered as one of the states touching Canada because of the lake. Sisters were surprised because they were told they couldn't get one of the special Nexus border passes since Ohio wasn't contacting Canadian land. One mistake they have on the CD I have is they say Donald Trump is Democrat. Now lots of immigrants will answer the question wrong and not know why.
> 
> ...


What a lovey picture of you! And, yes, they are morning glories. I so envy you being able to have these lovely days with your DH. Enjoy as many as you can.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> I've been reading the Tea Party for a little while, so I'm speaking up too. I have to say that it's a very interesting and enjoyable place to be. You're right, not everything makes sense yet, but I'm getting the hang of it a little!
> 
> :sm02:


I'm glad that you decided to join us. Please come back often.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My friend Nadya is in Fiji- thought those of you in the north might like to see a warmer clime!!!!!!


What a lovely scene. Sure wish I was there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> He's such a lovey.


I think so too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a lovely scene. Sure wish I was there.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Don't be too sure! Many years ago when the kids were small we had a cat named Susie. When we were going on holiday she, and our two dogs had to go into the kennels. When we got back the man there said "I suppose you know your Susie is a boy"!!?? Susie became Sam. :sm06: :sm06:


And we had an Olivia who turned out to be Oliver once the kitten got a little bigger!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I hope the injured person will recover, Joyce. We have too much of that kind of excitement in this city. 

After we got back from lunch, he watched the races (car and then motorcycle) and I sewed some more. I finished some blocks and a small quilt top. I'm still working through all those squares.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And we had an Olivia who turned out to be Oliver once the kitten got a little bigger!


We had a litter of 4 gingers and one other, that I sexed the wrong way- I was so sure they had to be male- a year later they started producing kittens themselves become Tiger had to become Tiger-Lily.


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

When we were 6 and 8 years old, my aunt gave me and my sister two rabbits, Peter and Paul. One morning we found out that Paul was Paula and that we also had Peterkin, Petronella, Paulette, Paul, Pauline and Petra.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dmme said:


> When we were 6 and 8 years old, my aunt gave me and my sister two rabbits, Peter and Paul. One morning we found out that Paul was Paula and that we also had Peterkin, Petronella, Paulette, Paul, Pauline and Petra.


 :sm06: :sm23: Surprise!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I didn't mind so much in Texas where it was summer spring and fall for the most part. lol But yes, occasionally I do get tired of the heat and want sweater weather. Ah well...
> It really was a good one, the only problem is that it's a cream color and I'd rather it was darker, but it does the job.


Funny, I never long for "sweater weather"????????I guess because I have that 9 months of the year????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think you have to sign in Bonnie to get it , I've just tried and it worked


I did long in to both the CDN & US sites, maybe just a glitch with my internet ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My friend Nadya is in Fiji- thought those of you in the north might like to see a warmer clime!!!!!!


Beautiful


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Funny, I never long for "sweater weather"????????I guess because I have that 9 months of the year????????


Lol! I only really wanted a bit of sweater weather after a couple years in Texas, here we seem to go from hot summer to cold winter with a few days of sweater weather in between.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> My iPad said the same thing, but (after a bit of a palaver) I managed it on the laptop. I could try to e-mail it to you?


I'll try with the laptop, if that doesn't work I'll PM you, thanks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, get photos of Ringo.
Joyce, I’m glad your BIL got safely to church
KathleenDoris, congratulations to your daughter finally getting the job she wants, hope she loves it.
Angela, welcome home, I’m looking forward to photos of your trip. I think hotels must have boxes of phone chargers????my DH makes a habit of leaving them????I always put my purse under my phone or iPad when I put them to charge as I know I won’t leave without my purse but DH finds the most obscure plug in the places & uses that????we once stayed a few nights in a rented camper in Arizona, I checked all around, didn’t think we left anything but sure enough the charger was gone, I called the owner & he was in the 3 times before he found it plugged in behind a couch????& sent it to us.
Supper was good & our company enjoyed it- ham, mashed potatoes, sweet & sour red cabbage, corn,cheese biscuits & Guinness chocolate cake for desert.
I’m off with a friend to North Battleford tomorrow to do a little shopping & meet another friend for lunch so I better get to bed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Beautiful.,


Thank you Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'll try with the laptop, if that doesn't work I'll PM you, thanks


If you have any problems I'll get son to show me how to email mine


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, get photos of Ringo.
> Joyce, I'm glad your BIL got safely to church
> KathleenDoris, congratulations to your daughter finally getting the job she wants, hope she loves it.
> Angela, welcome home, I'm looking forward to photos of your trip. I think hotels must have boxes of phone chargers????my DH makes a habit of leaving them????I always put my purse under my phone or iPad when I put them to charge as I know I won't leave without my purse but DH finds the most obscure plug in the places & uses that????we once stayed a few nights in a rented camper in Arizona, I checked all around, didn't think we left anything but sure enough the charger was gone, I called the owner & he was in the 3 times before he found it plugged in behind a couch????& sent it to us.
> ...


Hope you have a nice day


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, see your point about having sweater weather 9 months a year. Living on Mojave desert I’m looking forward to sweatshirt weather when walking Maya.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

dmme said:


> When we were 6 and 8 years old, my aunt gave me and my sister two rabbits, Peter and Paul. One morning we found out that Paul was Paula and that we also had Peterkin, Petronella, Paulette, Paul, Pauline and Petra.


Surprise, surprise!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, get photos of Ringo.
> Joyce, I'm glad your BIL got safely to church
> KathleenDoris, congratulations to your daughter finally getting the job she wants, hope she loves it.
> Angela, welcome home, I'm looking forward to photos of your trip. I think hotels must have boxes of phone chargers????my DH makes a habit of leaving them????I always put my purse under my phone or iPad when I put them to charge as I know I won't leave without my purse but DH finds the most obscure plug in the places & uses that????we once stayed a few nights in a rented camper in Arizona, I checked all around, didn't think we left anything but sure enough the charger was gone, I called the owner & he was in the 3 times before he found it plugged in behind a couch????& sent it to us.
> ...


Best thing I did was invest in a 4 outlet plug. 2 phones and 2 fitbits in one socket.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

dmme said:


> When we were 6 and 8 years old, my aunt gave me and my sister two rabbits, Peter and Paul. One morning we found out that Paul was Paula and that we also had Peterkin, Petronella, Paulette, Paul, Pauline and Petra.


Oops!!
:sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam said:


> Thanks Norma, and others who have given me a lovely welcome, it's good to be back.
> Welcome to all the newcomers who have arrived recently, it's always good to meet new friends.
> Well, I'm caught up with you all for a while.
> Sonja what a cute little top, love the colour and fur trim.
> ...


I use Wool Warehouse too. That yarn sounds so luscious :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Me too, Fiji is gorgeous a great place to get away from winter. We had a wonderful time when we went there. Had a delicious drink called a white cloud,
> Consisting of white rum, vodka, orange and pineapple juice,coconut milk, and a scoop of vanilla ice cream blended into a milkshake mmmmm!


I'd go just for the drink :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was the first photo I had of him- had to trust Bridget she had made the right choice, while I was in Britain. When I first had him I could hardly believe I had a Corgi again- did not seem quite real. But the battling between him and Rufus was a real challenge. I don't suppose Rufus is on this planet still, having been born in 2001.


I didnt realise that Rufus would have been as old as that.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you normally get lots of wind this time of year? Weâve had a howling wind since last night & got up to a bit more snow. DH is already wearing his skidoo suit for working outsideð³


Yes it is usual for now in Spring. Another younger person has died from complications from the flu, she has 3 young children., it has been terrible over here this year with these flues. :sm13:

I think I mentioned that I have been helping out with an art group where I volunteer., well the art guy finished today (he was an older student and was funded to us for 10 months)., anyway he presented me with a lovely card and plant. In the background of the photo are some roses from my garden.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just took these of Ringo: always tricky to catch him at a good angle!


He is still a cutie pie. He loves you to pieces, too. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it is usual for now in Spring. Another younger person has died from complications from the flu, she has 3 young children., it has been terrible over here this year with these flues. :sm13:
> 
> I think I mentioned that I have been helping out with an art group where I volunteer., well the art guy finished today (he was an older student and was funded to us for 10 months)., anyway he presented me with a lovely card and plant. In the background of the photo are some roses from my garden.


What a nice gift. Your roses look gorgeous.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really like Charlie Brown!


So do l. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, sorry you are so tired and could sleep your days away. Thank you so much for still opening us here and participating. You mean a lot to us and we so appreciate your efforts. Great recipes and fun getting inspiration from them. I still love the cauliflower steak recipe.
> 
> Thank you so much for the summaries, etc. I can't believe how much I miss. Wow, had no idea I missed so much with NanaCaren back, Shirley visiting, OH Joy updating us, etc. Sam, the puppy photos are wonderful. Quite nice staging and it took some thought. Thinking Alexis is quite the photographer too. Loving the Outlander shawl Fan. Seems you were just looking at the patterns and now here it is all done. I'm hoping that my knitting mojo comes back now that the Social Security issue is settled and forms are sent in for citizenship, however, I must study for my test. I'm pretty far along but sometimes I get tricked by funny things like what day do we celebrate Independence Day and I say July 4, 1776. Well, since we don't have time machines to go back to 1776, I must remember to say only July 4th. LOL. Small tricky things like that. When they say Why, I must remember to say because at the beginning of my answer. Might still be ok if the correct info is there but still, wouldn't hurt to do it the way they want in case. 100 questions that they choose from so you need to know all 100 as you don't know what they will choose. Although Ohio does not contact the land of Canada it is considered as one of the states touching Canada because of the lake. Sisters were surprised because they were told they couldn't get one of the special Nexus border passes since Ohio wasn't contacting Canadian land. One mistake they have on the CD I have is they say Donald Trump is Democrat. Now lots of immigrants will answer the question wrong and not know why.
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous place., and you look fabulous! Thanks for sharing. 
:sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dmme said:


> When we were 6 and 8 years old, my aunt gave me and my sister two rabbits, Peter and Paul. One morning we found out that Paul was Paula and that we also had Peterkin, Petronella, Paulette, Paul, Pauline and Petra.


Talk about breeding like rabbits. :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it is usual for now in Spring. Another younger person has died from complications from the flu, she has 3 young children., it has been terrible over here this year with these flues. :sm13:
> 
> I think I mentioned that I have been helping out with an art group where I volunteer., well the art guy finished today (he was an older student and was funded to us for 10 months)., anyway he presented me with a lovely card and plant. In the background of the photo are some roses from my garden.


That is a tragedy. It was a thoughtful gesture from your art tutor.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it is usual for now in Spring. Another younger person has died from complications from the flu, she has 3 young children., it has been terrible over here this year with these flues. :sm13:
> 
> I think I mentioned that I have been helping out with an art group where I volunteer., well the art guy finished today (he was an older student and was funded to us for 10 months)., anyway he presented me with a lovely card and plant. In the background of the photo are some roses from my garden.


What a lovely gift Cathy , that was very thoughtful of him


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Won't be long now, and I should know- the appointment is in a week.


Any news on the results of your MRI ?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My friend Nadya is in Fiji- thought those of you in the north might like to see a warmer clime!!!!!!


Oh just beautiful. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just took these of Ringo: always tricky to catch him at a good angle!


Aaww, always adorable. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just resurfaced on my Facebook page.


Very true. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

dmme said:


> When we were 6 and 8 years old, my aunt gave me and my sister two rabbits, Peter and Paul. One morning we found out that Paul was Paula and that we also had Peterkin, Petronella, Paulette, Paul, Pauline and Petra.


LOL :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> What a nice gift. Your roses look gorgeous.


Thanks, It was so windy yesterday, I thought I should pick some to enjoy inside.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

What a fine gift sugarsugar, and I think you deserved it for your helping the group. Beautiful roses you have as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, It was so windy yesterday, I thought I should pick some to enjoy inside.


I'm picking any that come in to bud now as I figure I can enjoy them more indoors than out at this time of year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I didnt realise that Rufus would have been as old as that.


I may be a year out- I moved into that house August 2001- (pre 9/11) Rufus arrived a bit later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hmmm interesting re the cloths instead of cling wrap..... Never heard of them here. Sounds like something I might be interested in. Is there a brand name I can look up?


www.ecofoodwrap.com 
An Australian product.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it is usual for now in Spring. Another younger person has died from complications from the flu, she has 3 young children., it has been terrible over here this year with these flues. :sm13:
> 
> I think I mentioned that I have been helping out with an art group where I volunteer., well the art guy finished today (he was an older student and was funded to us for 10 months)., anyway he presented me with a lovely card and plant. In the background of the photo are some roses from my garden.


What a nice gift! Just read Norma's post, and realised you were talking of a young family who've lost their mum to the flu- that is awful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> He is still a cutie pie. He loves you to pieces, too. :sm24:


It is his mission in life to be there for me!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a good day out today. Some time I will post a few photos. Limited internet here so on my phone. Reading but as so often won’t comment much. Way behind on everything else on KP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Any news on the results of your MRI ?


Not as yet - we are only just at the two weeks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh just beautiful. :sm11:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaww, always adorable. :sm11:


He is such a good boy- brings delight to my days!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> I've been reading the Tea Party for a little while, so I'm speaking up too. I have to say that it's a very interesting and enjoyable place to be. You're right, not everything makes sense yet, but I'm getting the hang of it a little!
> 
> :sm02:


And a welcome to you too. Good you've come out the woodwork.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I'm picking any that come in to bud now as I figure I can enjoy them more indoors than out at this time of year.


A couple of my rose bushes are still flowering too and then on the opposite side in the hedge the holly has berries on it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just nearly give my self heart failure , Im upstairs cleaning and subconsciously I'm hearing a sort of beeping noise , took all of about 10 minutes before the thought hit me that I've not heard that noise before, then another couple of minutes before another thought crossed my mind the heart monitor. Ive never moved so quick , only to find my husband sat doing the crossword , he laughed when i told him why I rushed down the stairs , said it was a good thing it wasnt the machine the ammount of time it took me to think about what the noise was . The strange noise is coming from the washing machine. I need coffee


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Just nearly give my self heart failure , Im upstairs cleaning and subconsciously I'm hearing a sort of beeping noise , took all of about 10 minutes before the thought hit me that I've not heard that noise before, then another couple of minutes before another thought crossed my mind the heart monitor. Ive never moved so quick , only to find my husband sat doing the crossword , he laughed when i told him why I rushed down the stairs , said it was a good thing it wasnt the machine the ammount of time it took me to think about what the noise was . The strange noise is coming from the washing machine. I need coffee


Yes, you do and I would need a chocolate biscuit too. :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just nearly give my self heart failure , Im upstairs cleaning and subconsciously I'm hearing a sort of beeping noise , took all of about 10 minutes before the thought hit me that I've not heard that noise before, then another couple of minutes before another thought crossed my mind the heart monitor. Ive never moved so quick , only to find my husband sat doing the crossword , he laughed when i told him why I rushed down the stairs , said it was a good thing it wasnt the machine the ammount of time it took me to think about what the noise was . The strange noise is coming from the washing machine. I need coffee


Scary! Good it wasn't your DH with a heart attack. Sounds like a Halloween scare a day early. Do you have Halloween trick or treaters?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

dmme said:


> When we were 6 and 8 years old, my aunt gave me and my sister two rabbits, Peter and Paul. One morning we found out that Paul was Paula and that we also had Peterkin, Petronella, Paulette, Paul, Pauline and Petra.


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it is usual for now in Spring. Another younger person has died from complications from the flu, she has 3 young children., it has been terrible over here this year with these flues. :sm13:
> 
> I think I mentioned that I have been helping out with an art group where I volunteer., well the art guy finished today (he was an older student and was funded to us for 10 months)., anyway he presented me with a lovely card and plant. In the background of the photo are some roses from my garden.


That is awful about the death from the flu. Do you have the flu vaccination available there? Or is that a new strain?

How nice of that student to think of you. Beautiful roses.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, you do and I would need a chocolate biscuit too. :sm24:


Think i would have eaten the whole packet if I had any in ???? If I would have kept thinking I would have known it was the wrong noise for the machine


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just nearly give my self heart failure , Im upstairs cleaning and subconsciously I'm hearing a sort of beeping noise , took all of about 10 minutes before the thought hit me that I've not heard that noise before, then another couple of minutes before another thought crossed my mind the heart monitor. Ive never moved so quick , only to find my husband sat doing the crossword , he laughed when i told him why I rushed down the stairs , said it was a good thing it wasnt the machine the ammount of time it took me to think about what the noise was . The strange noise is coming from the washing machine. I need coffee


Glad it was only the washing machine. Mine seems to be doing that lately because the load is off kilter.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Scary! Good it wasn't your DH with a heart attack. Sounds like a Halloween scare a day early. Do you have Halloween trick or treaters?


Was scary , especially as I've got the youngest in his room not very well , was only a matter of time before he came home with some kind of bug as he now works in 2 environments were there are usually lots of bugs going round 
Yes we have Halloween trick or treaters , im all set for tomorrow , although last year we did not get one single person


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Glad it was only the washing machine. Mine seems to be doing that lately because the load is off kilter.


They are definitley not built to last


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Daralene...especially the one of you! Such a gorgeous woman you are! So excited about the citizenship moving forward;
you will pass with flying colors I'm sure. You (and other citizenship candidates) probably know more than most USA citizens IMHO.
So happy for you.


Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, sorry you are so tired and could sleep your days away. Thank you so much for still opening us here and participating. You mean a lot to us and we so appreciate your efforts. Great recipes and fun getting inspiration from them. I still love the cauliflower steak recipe.
> 
> Thank you so much for the summaries, etc. I can't believe how much I miss. Wow, had no idea I missed so much with NanaCaren back, Shirley visiting, OH Joy updating us, etc. Sam, the puppy photos are wonderful. Quite nice staging and it took some thought. Thinking Alexis is quite the photographer too. Loving the Outlander shawl Fan. Seems you were just looking at the patterns and now here it is all done. I'm hoping that my knitting mojo comes back now that the Social Security issue is settled and forms are sent in for citizenship, however, I must study for my test. I'm pretty far along but sometimes I get tricked by funny things like what day do we celebrate Independence Day and I say July 4, 1776. Well, since we don't have time machines to go back to 1776, I must remember to say only July 4th. LOL. Small tricky things like that. When they say Why, I must remember to say because at the beginning of my answer. Might still be ok if the correct info is there but still, wouldn't hurt to do it the way they want in case. 100 questions that they choose from so you need to know all 100 as you don't know what they will choose. Although Ohio does not contact the land of Canada it is considered as one of the states touching Canada because of the lake. Sisters were surprised because they were told they couldn't get one of the special Nexus border passes since Ohio wasn't contacting Canadian land. One mistake they have on the CD I have is they say Donald Trump is Democrat. Now lots of immigrants will answer the question wrong and not know why.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is such a good boy- brings delight to my days!


And it is easy to see in his adorable wee face that delight is mutual! :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have noticed lately more lamb available at some grocery stores; not just lamb chops either! I was tempted to get a roast lat week but need to find some healthy and tasty recipes first. If any of you have a favorite please post it!


Fan said:


> Ooh that looks wonderful I'm printing it out thank you so much. My cousins love it too so will give them a copy.
> We have a local takeaway shop that makes a really good one, and we always have it when they come to stay. My DH won't eat anything spicy so I indulge when I can. I love anything with coconut and curry in it. NZ being largely settled by British pioneers originally had their food cuisine but nowadays with so much immigration we have wonderful choices from the world over. Asia Pacific people brought their cuisine here and we just love it. Sheep meats , pork, chicken, and beef were our staples when I was growing up in the 1950s,in a small rural town and didn't try Asian food until I was a teenager and moved to the city. Dad wouldn't eat spicy but my mum was more adventurous and loved trying new things, and I'm glad she did.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I finally heard back from the appliance repairman and he is to be hear around 4 pm today. I don't remember if I mentioned my dryer is running but not heating and I'm also going to have him look at the refrigerator since the water dispenser on the outside hasn't worked in well over a year. And, since things tend to come in threes I've called the Heating repair guy because one of the heat units is blowing but not heating. DD's bedroom and guestroom & craft room are like freezers they are so friggin' cold. Haven't heard from him yet but hope he will respond soon. I know it is technically still fall but it is so dang-nabit cold! I could never live where many of you friends do (thinking anywhere in Canada) simply because of the cold!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Cheryl! I'm late welcoming you but any friend of Tami's is a friend of ours! Glad you popped in and hope you will again.


Cheryl_K said:


> I'm Northeast of Sam, not far from Lake Erie. Tami lives close to me. I met her a few years ago at a knitting group she invited me to. I'm hoping to visit the group again. Something always comes up, though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking the same. Prayers for Denise.


tami_ohio said:


> I'm wondering if Denise has been on her feet to much while she is teaching, causing her nerve pain.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like you had a fabulous trip even if you are now "shorter". LOL. Hope you'll share some pictures if you took any. Can't wait until you visit here!


angelam said:


> Well here I am, back from a week in Rome, 6" shorter than I was a week ago! We walked our little socks off but went everywhere and saw everything. We had an amazing time and fitted in so much. I took quite a few photos but guess who's the numpty that left her phone charger at the hotel?? I've just ordered a new one on line so as soon as it arrives I'll try and get some posted. I would sum Rome up in three words - history, walking, eating! We did a lot of all three! If I can remember a fraction of what I've seen and been told, I'll be doing well. We managed to get to Pompeii for a day and walked to the top of Mt Vesuvius and peered over the rim of the volcano! Home exhausted so I'm looking forward to a few days with not too much going on.
> I've just read last weeks summary to see what's been going on.
> Sonja, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, sending lots of hugs to you.
> Will go back and read now and try and catch up with you all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I bet I could substitute ghee (clarified butter) for the stick of butter and do this.


thewren said:


> Butter Roasted Chicken and Fresh Corn Johnny Cakes
> 
> Author: Joy the baker
> Prep Time: 15 min
> ...


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Have to go for my written driver's license test at 10:30 this morning. Every 5 years after 70 in California and my BD is November so off I go.
I've been studying on line, and having a real test of memory about al the regulations about small children and the restraint seats. Not having and DGKids, I have absolutely no experience with the subject. And, California has so many, regulations re children. So please say a prayer for my memory to be good and for me to pass right away.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just love Ringo. These pictures make me want to just give him such a big hug and scratch. {{{{hugs to Ringo}}}}


Lurker 2 said:


> I just took these of Ringo: always tricky to catch him at a good angle!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My sister had a male Bassett hound name Sue....must have come after the song A Boy Named Sue.


angelam said:


> Don't be too sure! Many years ago when the kids were small we had a cat named Susie. When we were going on holiday she, and our two dogs had to go into the kennels. When we got back the man there said "I suppose you know your Susie is a boy"!!?? Susie became Sam. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy oh boy, I am both happy and embarrassed....the small chest that I thought DH had taken mistakenly to Goodwill has surfaced! It had been moved to sit on top of the small toy chest my dad had built for my oldest DD many, many years ago. Whew! Of course, I had already replaced all the reading glasses but that's okay, too. :sm04: :sm06: :sm01: 

I'm off to go pull out the dryer and clean the the laundry room before the repair guy comes this afternoon. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, you do and I would need a chocolate biscuit too. :sm24:


Oh boy! That was a nasty shock- (re: Sonja and the beeping)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MindyT said:


> Have to go for my written driver's license test at 10:30 this morning. Every 5 years after 70 in California and my BD is November so off I go.
> I've been studying on line, and having a real test of memory about al the regulations about small children and the restraint seats. Not having and DGKids, I have absolutely no experience with the subject. And, California has so many, regulations re children. So please say a prayer for my memory to be good and for me to pass right away.


I will say a prayer. I would need one, too. Very best of luck :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And it is easy to see in his adorable wee face that delight is mutual! :sm02:


He is just waiting for his breakfast- a bit impatiently this morning- he will get that when I've done the banking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I bet I could substitute ghee (clarified butter) for the stick of butter and do this.


And it would probably be more authentic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just love Ringo. These pictures make me want to just give him such a big hug and scratch. {{{{hugs to Ringo}}}}


I'll pass those on Gwen! Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy oh boy, I am both happy and embarrassed....the small chest that I thought DH had taken mistakenly to Goodwill has surfaced! It had been moved to sit on top of the small toy chest my dad had built for my oldest DD many, many years ago. Whew! Of course, I had already replaced all the reading glasses but that's okay, too. :sm04: :sm06: :sm01:
> 
> I'm off to go pull out the dryer and clean the the laundry room before the repair guy comes this afternoon. TTYL


That is a real relief, too, I would think!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I will say a prayer. I would need one, too. Very best of luck :sm24:


From me too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I finally heard back from the appliance repairman and he is to be hear around 4 pm today. I don't remember if I mentioned my dryer is running but not heating and I'm also going to have him look at the refrigerator since the water dispenser on the outside hasn't worked in well over a year. And, since things tend to come in threes I've called the Heating repair guy because one of the heat units is blowing but not heating. DD's bedroom and guestroom & craft room are like freezers they are so friggin' cold. Haven't heard from him yet but hope he will respond soon. I know it is technically still fall but it is so dang-nabit cold! I could never live where many of you friends do (thinking anywhere in Canada) simply because of the cold!


Hope you can get everything fixed Gwen without it costing to much , money , especially the heating


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MindyT said:


> Have to go for my written driver's license test at 10:30 this morning. Every 5 years after 70 in California and my BD is November so off I go.
> I've been studying on line, and having a real test of memory about al the regulations about small children and the restraint seats. Not having and DGKids, I have absolutely no experience with the subject. And, California has so many, regulations re children. So please say a prayer for my memory to be good and for me to pass right away.


Fingers crossed that you pass first time ????Is it computerised, here you get multiple choices which i surmise would help with getting the right snswer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If you have any problems I'll get son to show me how to email mine


Thanks, I'll let you know


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy oh boy, I am both happy and embarrassed....the small chest that I thought DH had taken mistakenly to Goodwill has surfaced! It had been moved to sit on top of the small toy chest my dad had built for my oldest DD many, many years ago. Whew! Of course, I had already replaced all the reading glasses but that's okay, too. :sm04: :sm06: :sm01:
> 
> I'm off to go pull out the dryer and clean the the laundry room before the repair guy comes this afternoon. TTYL


Ooops . But at least you have them ,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it is usual for now in Spring. Another younger person has died from complications from the flu, she has 3 young children., it has been terrible over here this year with these flues. :sm13:
> 
> I think I mentioned that I have been helping out with an art group where I volunteer., well the art guy finished today (he was an older student and was funded to us for 10 months)., anyway he presented me with a lovely card and plant. In the background of the photo are some roses from my garden.


That poor family. It was just on the radio about the terrible flu expected & how they don't think the vaccine will be terribly effective this year,
Lovely flowers. Do you know what your new plant is called?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh boy! That was a nasty shock- (re: Sonja and the beeping)


At least we could laugh about it , once my heart settled down ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> At least we could laugh about it , once my heart settled down ????


That is good! Better than what you had feared!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just nearly give my self heart failure , Im upstairs cleaning and subconsciously I'm hearing a sort of beeping noise , took all of about 10 minutes before the thought hit me that I've not heard that noise before, then another couple of minutes before another thought crossed my mind the heart monitor. Ive never moved so quick , only to find my husband sat doing the crossword , he laughed when i told him why I rushed down the stairs , said it was a good thing it wasnt the machine the ammount of time it took me to think about what the noise was . The strange noise is coming from the washing machine. I need coffee


????????I'm glad it's just the washer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Fingers crossed that you pass first time ????Is it computerised, here you get multiple choices which i surmise would help with getting the right snswer


Sometime I think multiple guess is harder????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mindy, good luck with the test.
Gwen hope the repairs aren’t too expensive. Glad you found your chest. Now do you have to “fess up “to your DH or did you not give him too much hell before.????
Denise, I hope your pain is better soon, good grief, I thought the surgery was to fix that.

Well, best be off & running


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> Well here I am, back from a week in Rome, 6" shorter than I was a week ago! We walked our little socks off but went everywhere and saw everything. We had an amazing time and fitted in so much. I took quite a few photos but guess who's the numpty that left her phone charger at the hotel?? I've just ordered a new one on line so as soon as it arrives I'll try and get some posted. I would sum Rome up in three words - history, walking, eating! We did a lot of all three! If I can remember a fraction of what I've seen and been told, I'll be doing well. We managed to get to Pompeii for a day and walked to the top of Mt Vesuvius and peered over the rim of the volcano! Home exhausted so I'm looking forward to a few days with not too much going on.
> I've just read last weeks summary to see what's been going on.
> Sonja, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, sending lots of hugs to you.
> Will go back and read now and try and catch up with you all.


Glad you had such a good time! I know right? Walking seems the preferred way to see everything! We walked so much as well, unbelievable! My husband lost 10 # he can't afford to lose! Of course the one who could afford to lose weight didn't. Hope to see pics soon.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> It is chicken cooked in spices with cream and butter on the top. Hugely unhealthy but I found a healthy version on an app called Big Oven. I have a copy but it isn't wonderfully presented but I will add it.


Thank you this looks delicious!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Welcome home. Sounds so amazing and it is quite a lot of history to take in with building back to the time of Christ that you can touch in the old city. Great sounding experiences and I can understand why you are so exhausted with all you did and jet lag. Look forward to the photos.


That was one of the things that blew me away, touching and walking on history from so many centuries ago. We saw a huge Roman aqueduct - the name of the place escapes me at the moment- and it was so awe inspiring to know it had been there for so long. The massiveness of it and really the beauty as well - and it has stood for so long! Amazing.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Have to go for my written driver's license test at 10:30 this morning. Every 5 years after 70 in California and my BD is November so off I go.
> I've been studying on line, and having a real test of memory about al the regulations about small children and the restraint seats. Not having and DGKids, I have absolutely no experience with the subject. And, California has so many, regulations re children. So please say a prayer for my memory to be good and for me to pass right away.


Prayers for good memory recall.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sending good thoughts for the driving test, Mindy!

Gwen, how lucky the chest turned up! 

Sonja, glad it was just the washing machine. Hope the rest of your day is calm!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy oh boy, I am both happy and embarrassed....the small chest that I thought DH had taken mistakenly to Goodwill has surfaced! It had been moved to sit on top of the small toy chest my dad had built for my oldest DD many, many years ago. Whew! Of course, I had already replaced all the reading glasses but that's okay, too. :sm04: :sm06: :sm01:
> 
> I'm off to go pull out the dryer and clean the the laundry room before the repair guy comes this afternoon. TTYL


OH yay!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, lovely gift, very thoughtful.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Just nearly give my self heart failure , Im upstairs cleaning and subconsciously I'm hearing a sort of beeping noise , took all of about 10 minutes before the thought hit me that I've not heard that noise before, then another couple of minutes before another thought crossed my mind the heart monitor. Ive never moved so quick , only to find my husband sat doing the crossword , he laughed when i told him why I rushed down the stairs , said it was a good thing it wasnt the machine the ammount of time it took me to think about what the noise was . The strange noise is coming from the washing machine. I need coffee


With a shot of Brandy in there too, lol!????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, scary, glad your DH is ok.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have noticed lately more lamb available at some grocery stores; not just lamb chops either! I was tempted to get a roast lat week but need to find some healthy and tasty recipes first. If any of you have a favorite please post it!


Wish I had one for you Gwen, strangely I don't eat lamb, can't stand the smell of it cooking, I do love the mint sauce that some make, that's really tasty. I'm sure you will receive lots of ideas from the Kiwi's and Aussie's. Good Luck


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it is usual for now in Spring. Another younger person has died from complications from the flu, she has 3 young children., it has been terrible over here this year with these flues. :sm13:
> 
> I think I mentioned that I have been helping out with an art group where I volunteer., well the art guy finished today (he was an older student and was funded to us for 10 months)., anyway he presented me with a lovely card and plant. In the background of the photo are some roses from my garden.


What a lovely gift. Your roses are lovely too. 
How horrible! That poor family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, wishing you luck on drivers test. If you practiced on line you should pass with flying colors. I passed mine last week. Hardest part was getting machine to take my thumb print take it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, hope repair costs are not too expensive.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If you have any problems I'll get son to show me how to email mine


Re; quilt look vest from Mary Maxim. For some reasons it won't let me download it either. Says it is out of stock. Would appreciate the pattern when you figure out how to do it.

Jackie


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy oh boy, I am both happy and embarrassed....the small chest that I thought DH had taken mistakenly to Goodwill has surfaced! It had been moved to sit on top of the small toy chest my dad had built for my oldest DD many, many years ago. Whew! Of course, I had already replaced all the reading glasses but that's okay, too. :sm04: :sm06: :sm01:
> 
> I'm off to go pull out the dryer and clean the the laundry room before the repair guy comes this afternoon. TTYL


Oh Gwen I'm still giggling when I read this, how many times do we do things like this I'm honestly too embarrassed to say, lol!

Now what special treat are you going to prepare for your DH as if I remember correctly didn't you give him sh.., lol!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is still threatening rain, though!


If that was for me, we got the rain and very heavy winds. Probably Sam and Tami got this too. Lots of people without power again but now at this moment it is actually sunny. More flooding was predicted up along the lake and low lying areas. Wind gusts were up to 60 mph.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I could easily lay on that beach for a week or a month and never move, well maybe to go pee and get a drink with a little umbrella in it. lol


I'll come with you!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Have to go for my written driver's license test at 10:30 this morning. Every 5 years after 70 in California and my BD is November so off I go.
> I've been studying on line, and having a real test of memory about al the regulations about small children and the restraint seats. Not having and DGKids, I have absolutely no experience with the subject. And, California has so many, regulations re children. So please say a prayer for my memory to be good and for me to pass right away.


Will do.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Have to go for my written driver's license test at 10:30 this morning. Every 5 years after 70 in California and my BD is November so off I go.
> I've been studying on line, and having a real test of memory about al the regulations about small children and the restraint seats. Not having and DGKids, I have absolutely no experience with the subject. And, California has so many, regulations re children. So please say a prayer for my memory to be good and for me to pass right away.


I sure hope you pass


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy oh boy, I am both happy and embarrassed....the small chest that I thought DH had taken mistakenly to Goodwill has surfaced! It had been moved to sit on top of the small toy chest my dad had built for my oldest DD many, many years ago. Whew! Of course, I had already replaced all the reading glasses but that's okay, too. :sm04: :sm06: :sm01:
> 
> I'm off to go pull out the dryer and clean the the laundry room before the repair guy comes this afternoon. TTYL


It happens to the best of us. At least you have found it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If that was for me, we got the rain and very heavy winds. Probably Sam and Tami got this too. Lots of people without power again but now at this moment it is actually sunny. More flooding was predicted up along the lake and low lying areas. Wind gusts were up to 60 mph.


We're getting the wind gusts now. My TV and computer just went off. Computer came back okay but had to fiddle with the TV for a while to get it running.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mx


Lurker 2 said:


> I may be a year out- I moved into that house August 2001- (pre 9/11) Rufus arrived a bit later.


He was a good looking dog.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If that was for me, we got the rain and very heavy winds. Probably Sam and Tami got this too. Lots of people without power again but now at this moment it is actually sunny. More flooding was predicted up along the lake and low lying areas. Wind gusts were up to 60 mph.


Today it has dawned almost clear- just some very high Cirrus cloud- hope it lasts- I need to listen more carefully to the forecast.
That is no good the power is down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> mx
> 
> He was a good looking dog.


People used to ask me if he was crossed with a Tiger- his brindle was quite noticeably stripy- you can't see that in that photo! Fale was most impressed one day when he was peeing over the back porch (not sure exactly why) Rufus came along and put his paws up on the top rail and stood there with him. He was certainly not a small dog. And thanks!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just nearly give my self heart failure , Im upstairs cleaning and subconsciously I'm hearing a sort of beeping noise , took all of about 10 minutes before the thought hit me that I've not heard that noise before, then another couple of minutes before another thought crossed my mind the heart monitor. Ive never moved so quick , only to find my husband sat doing the crossword , he laughed when i told him why I rushed down the stairs , said it was a good thing it wasnt the machine the ammount of time it took me to think about what the noise was . The strange noise is coming from the washing machine. I need coffee


Oh my!! I'm glad it wasn't the monitor and was just the washing machine, but that's more than enough scare to last you at least a year or more. Coffee is good, coffee with a shot of godiva chocolate liquor even better. 
I think it's time to just knit the rest of the day away.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I finally heard back from the appliance repairman and he is to be hear around 4 pm today. I don't remember if I mentioned my dryer is running but not heating and I'm also going to have him look at the refrigerator since the water dispenser on the outside hasn't worked in well over a year. And, since things tend to come in threes I've called the Heating repair guy because one of the heat units is blowing but not heating. DD's bedroom and guestroom & craft room are like freezers they are so friggin' cold. Haven't heard from him yet but hope he will respond soon. I know it is technically still fall but it is so dang-nabit cold! I could never live where many of you friends do (thinking anywhere in Canada) simply because of the cold!


Good that you'll get the dryer and fridge fixed, hopefully the dryer is just a thermostat. 
Hopefully you'll get a quick reply from the heating guy too and hopefully that will be an inexpensive fix.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A real gem from mjs!

WRONG E-MAIL ADDRESS


This one is priceless. A lesson to be learned from typing the wrong email address!!

A Minneapolis couple decided to go to Florida to thaw out during a particularly icy winter. They planned to stay at the same hotel where they spent their honeymoon 20 years earlier.
Because of hectic schedules, it was difficult to co-ordinate their travel schedule so, the husband left Minnesota and flew to Florida on Thursday, with his wife flying down the following day.
The husband checked into the hotel. There was a computer in his room, so he decided to send an email to his wife. However, he accidentally left out one letter in her email address, and without realizing his error, sent the e-mail.

Meanwhile, somewhere in Houston, a widow had just returned home from her husband's funeral. He was a minister who was called home to glory following a heart attack. 
The widow decided to check her e-mail expecting messages from relatives and friends. After reading the first message, she screamed and fainted. 
The widow's son rushed into the room, found his mother on the floor, and saw the computer screen which read:

To: My Loving Wife
Subject: I've Arrived
Date: March 3, 2015
I know you're surprised to hear from me. They have computers here now and you are allowed to send emails to your loved ones. I've just arrived and have been checked in.
Everything is set for your arrival tomorrow . Looking forward to seeing you then!
Hope your journey is as uneventful as mine was.
P.S. Sure is freaking hot down here!!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A real gem from mjs!
> 
> WRONG E-MAIL ADDRESS
> 
> ...


LOL, LOL! Love it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Have to go for my written driver's license test at 10:30 this morning. Every 5 years after 70 in California and my BD is November so off I go.
> I've been studying on line, and having a real test of memory about al the regulations about small children and the restraint seats. Not having and DGKids, I have absolutely no experience with the subject. And, California has so many, regulations re children. So please say a prayer for my memory to be good and for me to pass right away.


I've got fingers crossed and a prayer going up! It's hard to remember the answers to the things we do all the time as we don't really thing about when we are supposed to turn on the turn signal, we just do... 
Oh well, you'll do fine, I'm sure. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy oh boy, I am both happy and embarrassed....the small chest that I thought DH had taken mistakenly to Goodwill has surfaced! It had been moved to sit on top of the small toy chest my dad had built for my oldest DD many, many years ago. Whew! Of course, I had already replaced all the reading glasses but that's okay, too. :sm04: :sm06: :sm01:
> 
> I'm off to go pull out the dryer and clean the the laundry room before the repair guy comes this afternoon. TTYL


Well that is good! It's worth the embarrassment to have it turn up. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A real gem from mjs!
> 
> WRONG E-MAIL ADDRESS
> 
> ...


I like that , read it before but still find it funny


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I called the office that handles our local health insurances through the marketplace and everything (they handle other insurances too), and made an appointment with the person that Marla and I have always dealt with, she called me right back as soon as she found out I'd called and looked up what our premiums will be with our income as long as David's boss does not offer insurance, and it looks like it will be around $120/mth with a $1500 deductible, so if you'd all keep your fingers crossed and send up a little prayer that that is indeed what it is, I would be eternally grateful. I can handle that, I'll go to the doctor. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was scary , especially as I've got the youngest in his room not very well , was only a matter of time before he came home with some kind of bug as he now works in 2 environments were there are usually lots of bugs going round
> Yes we have Halloween trick or treaters , im all set for tomorrow , although last year we did not get one single person


Glad to hear it wasn't the heart machine.

I hope we get lots if trick or treaters-DH bought the warehouse bulk sized bag of candy and it needs to be out of this house NOW.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I bet I could substitute ghee (clarified butter) for the stick of butter and do this.


Where do you get the ghee?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Have to go for my written driver's license test at 10:30 this morning. Every 5 years after 70 in California and my BD is November so off I go.
> I've been studying on line, and having a real test of memory about al the regulations about small children and the restraint seats. Not having and DGKids, I have absolutely no experience with the subject. And, California has so many, regulations re children. So please say a prayer for my memory to be good and for me to pass right away.


Saying a prayer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I called the office that handles our local health insurances through the marketplace and everything (they handle other insurances too), and made an appointment with the person that Marla and I have always dealt with, she called me right back as soon as she found out I'd called and looked up what our premiums will be with our income as long as David's boss does not offer insurance, and it looks like it will be around $120/mth with a $1500 deductible, so if you'd all keep your fingers crossed and send up a little prayer that that is indeed what it is, I would be eternally grateful. I can handle that, I'll go to the doctor. lol


Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> LOL, LOL! Love it!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Right up your alley, Fan!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like that , read it before but still find it funny


First time I had seen it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I called the office that handles our local health insurances through the marketplace and everything (they handle other insurances too), and made an appointment with the person that Marla and I have always dealt with, she called me right back as soon as she found out I'd called and looked up what our premiums will be with our income as long as David's boss does not offer insurance, and it looks like it will be around $120/mth with a $1500 deductible, so if you'd all keep your fingers crossed and send up a little prayer that that is indeed what it is, I would be eternally grateful. I can handle that, I'll go to the doctor. lol


From here it still sounds an awful lot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Where do you get the ghee?


Easy to make, Rookie- just heat the butter, let it set, and pour off the buttery whey/milk residue that will be at the bottom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Took a few photos this morning:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Great pictures, Julie. Glad that some progress seems to be make on the granny flats. Cosmos are some of my favorite flowers. Sis's have just been frosted so she took the stems out. Hoping they will have reseeded for next yer.
Great "mackeral " sky. Cirrus clouds should mean that there will be no rain for a bit. The brindle is much more apparent in Ringo in this picture. He is truly a very pretty dog.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I called the office that handles our local health insurances through the marketplace and everything (they handle other insurances too), and made an appointment with the person that Marla and I have always dealt with, she called me right back as soon as she found out I'd called and looked up what our premiums will be with our income as long as David's boss does not offer insurance, and it looks like it will be around $120/mth with a $1500 deductible, so if you'd all keep your fingers crossed and send up a little prayer that that is indeed what it is, I would be eternally grateful. I can handle that, I'll go to the doctor. lol


Does this mean that you will have that deductible only for major surgery or do you have to pay that amount in doctor's office bills before your insurance kicks in and covers I am hoping that is only for hospitalization and surgery that you have to pay the deductible, not for simple doctor visits. 
Hoping the driver's test goes well. So much of driving we do by rote, as it were, without really thinking about it a lot. This is especially true for one who has been driving for a long time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Great pictures, Julie. Glad that some progress seems to be make on the granny flats. Cosmos are some of my favorite flowers. Sis's have just been frosted so she took the stems out. Hoping they will have reseeded for next year.
> Great "mackeral " sky. Cirrus clouds should mean that there will be no rain for a bit. The brindle is much more apparent in Ringo in this picture. He is truly a very pretty dog.


Thank you, Joyce! The concreting happened a week or so ago- but it has been pretty wet since- maybe something will happen today- but I need to do my shopping and go to the Post Office.
I love so many flowers- but I do particularly like 'singles' with their simple petals.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll come with you!


A plan!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> People used to ask me if he was crossed with a Tiger- his brindle was quite noticeably stripy- you can't see that in that photo! Fale was most impressed one day when he was peeing over the back porch (not sure exactly why) Rufus came along and put his paws up on the top rail and stood there with him. He was certainly not a small dog. And thanks!


Lol! It would have been really funny if Rufus had peed too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A real gem from mjs!
> 
> WRONG E-MAIL ADDRESS
> 
> ...


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 
Now that's coffee spitting funny!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Where do you get the ghee?


Any health food store should have it, and I think I've seen it at either Safeway or Walmart but won't swear to it, it would be in the baking isle by the shortening and oils.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From here it still sounds an awful lot.


Not nearly as bad as it was though, David was paying almost $200/mth just for him and then a $3000 deductible, and then I was to pay the same, so that will take it from $400/mth and $6000/yr to 1/4 that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks, Tami, we did that before we cancelled it but no joy. I think someone has found it and pocketed it.


 :sm25:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Took a few photos this morning:


Oops, that was meant for Joyce's post.

Lovely photos, the clouds are spectacular.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! It would have been really funny if Rufus had peed too.


It would have, wouldn't it?!!!!!!!!!LOL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Not nearly as bad as it was though, David was paying almost $200/mth just for him and then a $3000 deductible, and then I was to pay the same, so that will take it from $400/mth and $6000/yr to 1/4 that.


Right.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have noticed lately more lamb available at some grocery stores; not just lamb chops either! I was tempted to get a roast lat week but need to find some healthy and tasty recipes first. If any of you have a favorite please post it!


You can make a very nice meal with lamb shanks, lower portion of leg. If you google Annabel Langbein lamb shank recipes there are some really good ones there. Very hearty warming food for winter eating. 
I'm not much help for seasoning lamb roast because we have it plain for DH taste. You can use rosemary sprigs and garlic pushed into slots made in leg of lamb before roasting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> You can make a very nice meal with lamb shanks, lower portion of leg. If you google Annabel Langbein lamb shank recipes there are some really good ones there. Very hearty warming food for winter eating.
> I'm not much help for seasoning lamb roast because we have it plain for DH taste. You can use rosemary sprigs and garlic pushed into slots made in leg of lamb before roasting.


I used to slash the surface and push in lots of Garlic Cloves and Rosemary. But I have not had a decent leg of Lamb for a very long time. It does take a curry nicely though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Does this mean that you will have that deductible only for major surgery or do you have to pay that amount in doctor's office bills before your insurance kicks in and covers I am hoping that is only for hospitalization and surgery that you have to pay the deductible, not for simple doctor visits.
> Hoping the driver's test goes well. So much of driving we do by rote, as it were, without really thinking about it a lot. This is especially true for one who has been driving for a long time.


Dr. visit will have a copay, I think $40/visit, and then when we've hit the $1500 mark, it will cover everything for the most part, I think, Rookie can tell us better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I have the two large pumpkins roasted so now I just need to puree them down when they are cooled, I put the seeds into the oven to roast, that should be a nice little treat. Now to solely focus on the sock. Pun intended.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I have the two large pumpkins roasted so now I just need to puree them down when they are cooled, I put the seeds into the oven to roast, that should be a nice little treat. Now to solely focus on the sock. Pun intended.


LOL!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess that is a possibility.


I know my back and sciatica are worse when I have been on my feet to long. Standing is worse than walking.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Welcome....We love Tami. I lived in Akron, Bedford, Streetsboro, and Lakewood. Ohio.


 :sm12:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Winter is not far away!


I know. It's raining and windy today. 39F. We got the RV winterized today. All my pots and pans, utensils, ect are washed and stored in totes. All my canned goods are in the house. No new signs of mice today, thank goodness! Thank you to Bonnie for telling me about Irish Spring soap!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Then you met one of our best!


 :sm12:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just took these of Ringo: always tricky to catch him at a good angle!


Great photos of Ringo. Such a good boy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds a bit weird, but I'm game.


Just enough salt to kill the super sweet marshmallows. I love chocolate and potato chips.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought the time change wasn't until next weekend. --- sam


Time goes back November 5 at 2am.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> mine bets set anywhere between 72°/78°. i refuse to be cold in my own home. i do wear sweaters - am wearing a wool cardigan now. the bedroom stays cool but i just pile on the covers. --- sam


I could have turned it up, but don't want the higher bill right now. I nuked a heat pack like those I gave you an sat with that on my feet and bundled under a blanket. If we turn it up much DH sweats.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A real gem from mjs!
> 
> WRONG E-MAIL ADDRESS
> 
> ...


Lol ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I called the office that handles our local health insurances through the marketplace and everything (they handle other insurances too), and made an appointment with the person that Marla and I have always dealt with, she called me right back as soon as she found out I'd called and looked up what our premiums will be with our income as long as David's boss does not offer insurance, and it looks like it will be around $120/mth with a $1500 deductible, so if you'd all keep your fingers crossed and send up a little prayer that that is indeed what it is, I would be eternally grateful. I can handle that, I'll go to the doctor. lol


Oh wow that's great! I have to renew my premium as well, hope I get as good a result as you!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, fingers crossed.


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

A bunch of replies. I am so glad it was the washing machine. My husband wears an alert bracelet that sounds an alarm if he presses a button (he can't talk very loud). He tells people it's a panic button because his wife panics. I always cut the thick, hard white streaks out of my lamb roast, add salt, pepper, garlic and rosemary and just roast it until the thermometer says it's done. The white streaks are what makes lamb taste musty. My husband didn't like lamb until I got rid of the white stuff. Good luck on your driving test. My mother passed her license test when she was 65. My dad left her at the DMV with the car, and when she passed (3rd try), she was so excited. She called him to come get her and he suggested that she just drive home. She hadn't realized she could. And I am very glad you found your chest for 2 reasons: first, because it is important to you, and second, because I am not the only one this happens to. I hope everybody has a good afternoon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, great shot of Ringo, cosmos are so cheerful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy oh boy, I am both happy and embarrassed....the small chest that I thought DH had taken mistakenly to Goodwill has surfaced! It had been moved to sit on top of the small toy chest my dad had built for my oldest DD many, many years ago. Whew! Of course, I had already replaced all the reading glasses but that's okay, too. :sm04: :sm06: :sm01:
> 
> I'm off to go pull out the dryer and clean the the laundry room before the repair guy comes this afternoon. TTYL


So glad you found it!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, Galloping Gourmet use to crosshatch lamb roast and insert parsley stems in crosshatch then marinade with mix of half o.j. Half apple juice. Baste several times while it roasts. Was yummy.
Maya and I walked 50 min and fed horses. Lovely in 60’s with soft breeze. Have wash in, green curry butternut soup cooking. A tad trouble with colitis and “sock and glove” neuropathy so took lomotil and Tylenol and laying down.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Any health food store should have it, and I think I've seen it at either Safeway or Walmart but won't swear to it, it would be in the baking isle by the shortening and oils.


Thanks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dorothy, nice tip on lamb roast, thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I called the office that handles our local health insurances through the marketplace and everything (they handle other insurances too), and made an appointment with the person that Marla and I have always dealt with, she called me right back as soon as she found out I'd called and looked up what our premiums will be with our income as long as David's boss does not offer insurance, and it looks like it will be around $120/mth with a $1500 deductible, so if you'd all keep your fingers crossed and send up a little prayer that that is indeed what it is, I would be eternally grateful. I can handle that, I'll go to the doctor. lol


Done!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Dr. visit will have a copay, I think $40/visit, and then when we've hit the $1500 mark, it will cover everything for the most part, I think, Rookie can tell us better.


Each policy is different-if you can shoot me a policy to rwad ahead of time, I can pull it all out for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I’m pulling out the flannels today. I hope I’m not catching something; I’ve been cold all day.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

I passed!!! Thank you, friends. All prayers helped. Totally different than last time I went, all computerized, etc. Whew!
Many thanks again.
M


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

MindyT said:


> I passed!!! Thank you, friends. All prayers helped. Totally different than last time I went, all computerized, etc. Whew!
> Many thanks again.
> M


So good to hear. Wonderful. Now you can relax a bit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations, Mindy! Woohoo!

I got the elephant and the other things sent off today. So now wait to see the reactions! I'm sure they'll be surprised.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm pulling out the flannels today. I hope I'm not catching something; I've been cold all day.


Hope you feel better soon Jeanette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MindyT said:


> I passed!!! Thank you, friends. All prayers helped. Totally different than last time I went, all computerized, etc. Whew!
> Many thanks again.
> M


Congratulations Mindy


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> A real gem from mjs!
> 
> WRONG E-MAIL ADDRESS
> 
> ...


That is very funny :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You remembered correctly....I didn't give him too much S*** about the 
lost chest". I just calmly and casually mentioned that I found it and where. He only listens to me half the time anyway so he may not even remember my small amount of fussing at him anyway...LOL. I was doubly glad when I found it as I had put a pack of our banking checks in one of the drawers; can you imagine if the chest had been taken to goodwill!!! NOTE TO SELF: Do NOT put any check in there chest ever again!
Sure dodged a bullet on that one didn't I!?!

While cleaning the laundry room today I bagged up 7 bags of stuff to go to Goodwill, scrubbed the shelves (3) over the dryer, moved some portable shelving units, swept and mopped the floor including moving the washer & dryer and cleaning behind & under them. I also organized the shelves.
The only thing I didn't get to was the 2 closed cupboards that I will need to purge, clean, and organize. (Just left the doors closed!)
It took me many many hours to get it all done and doggone-it, it is after 5:30 pm and the guy/repairman still isn't here. I called him and he still plans on getting to me today. We shall see. I also just finished mopping the living room. I'm pooped!!!


kiwifrau said:


> Oh Gwen I'm still giggling when I read this, how many times do we do things like this I'm honestly too embarrassed to say, lol!
> 
> Won't be fixing dinner tonight as I'm fasting today. There is leftover soup or other items that DH & DD can heat up for themselves tonight. I didn't make it to the gym either but I had my iphone on me all day and I've walked just over 2 miles today just doing all the cleaning so I'm had my workout for sure...LOL. Tomorrow's plan is to tackle the guest room. My cousin may be coming down from N.C. on Friday and spending the night. The room is basically clean but I've still got stuff in there that needs to be put away from when we did so much painting.
> 
> Now what special treat are you going to prepare for your DH as if I remember correctly didn't you give him sh.., lol!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!! NO, not so much. lol, though idiot that I am, it's 38F or lower and I run across the street in bare feet, oh well... it builds character right? lol
> I hate ice, I can handle snow, but ice really bites. I have a feeling that we are going to have a colder and snowier winter this year than we've had.


When I was younger I would go barefoot in snow for quick trips out, like to check the mail or go to the apartment complex laundry.....character building for sure :sm24:
Now if it gets below 70f it feels like blocks of ice an my feet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is hysterical! Still laughing!


Lurker 2 said:


> A real gem from mjs!
> 
> WRONG E-MAIL ADDRESS
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Took a few photos this morning:


Lovely photos. Ringo is pretty. I love cosmos. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You've got my prayers and everything crossed for sure!


Poledra65 said:


> I called the office that handles our local health insurances through the marketplace and everything (they handle other insurances too), and made an appointment with the person that Marla and I have always dealt with, she called me right back as soon as she found out I'd called and looked up what our premiums will be with our income as long as David's boss does not offer insurance, and it looks like it will be around $120/mth with a $1500 deductible, so if you'd all keep your fingers crossed and send up a little prayer that that is indeed what it is, I would be eternally grateful. I can handle that, I'll go to the doctor. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I get it from Trader Joes. They also have it at Earth Fare but cost 3x's as much and I actually prefer the ghee from Trader Joes.
Win-win


RookieRetiree said:


> Where do you get the ghee?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MindyT said:


> I passed!!! Thank you, friends. All prayers helped. Totally different than last time I went, all computerized, etc. Whew!
> Many thanks again.
> M


Brilliant! Congratulations!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a rosemary bush also so putting the sprigs in with garlic might just be what I need to try. I'll be going grocery shopping later in the week and will check the prices again. I haven't seen any lamb shanks but will keep an eye out for them too. Thanks for giving me a name to look for regarding recipes.


Fan said:


> You can make a very nice meal with lamb shanks, lower portion of leg. If you google Annabel Langbein lamb shank recipes there are some really good ones there. Very hearty warming food for winter eating.
> I'm not much help for seasoning lamb roast because we have it plain for DH taste. You can use rosemary sprigs and garlic pushed into slots made in leg of lamb before roasting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovel7 plant and roses. what kind plant is it?



sugarsugar said:


> Yes it is usual for now in Spring. Another younger person has died from complications from the flu, she has 3 young children., it has been terrible over here this year with these flues. :sm13:
> 
> I think I mentioned that I have been helping out with an art group where I volunteer., well the art guy finished today (he was an older student and was funded to us for 10 months)., anyway he presented me with a lovely card and plant. In the background of the photo are some roses from my garden.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a question for you regarding the pumpkin seeds. I've only once tried getting the seeds of a pumpkin when I used to carve pumpkins for Halloween and OMG talk about it being nearly impossible to get the seeds out of the slimy goop. Was this because the pumpkins were not "eating"
pumpkins? Are the pumpkins you bake, etc. different than the ones you carve?


Poledra65 said:


> Well I have the two large pumpkins roasted so now I just need to puree them down when they are cooled, I put the seeds into the oven to roast, that should be a nice little treat. Now to solely focus on the sock. Pun intended.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*dmme/Dorothy* thanks for the tip on the lamb roast.


dmme said:


> A bunch of replies. I am so glad it was the washing machine. My husband wears an alert bracelet that sounds an alarm if he presses a button (he can't talk very loud). He tells people it's a panic button because his wife panics. I always cut the thick, hard white streaks out of my lamb roast, add salt, pepper, garlic and rosemary and just roast it until the thermometer says it's done. The white streaks are what makes lamb taste musty. My husband didn't like lamb until I got rid of the white stuff. Good luck on your driving test. My mother passed her license test when she was 65. My dad left her at the DMV with the car, and when she passed (3rd try), she was so excited. She called him to come get her and he suggested that she just drive home. She hadn't realized she could. And I am very glad you found your chest for 2 reasons: first, because it is important to you, and second, because I am not the only one this happens to. I hope everybody has a good afternoon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy, the orange juice/apple juice marinade sounds yummy. Thanks!


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, Galloping Gourmet use to crosshatch lamb roast and insert parsley stems in crosshatch then marinade with mix of half o.j. Half apple juice. Baste several times while it roasts. Was yummy.
> Maya and I walked 50 min and fed horses. Lovely in 60's with soft breeze. Have wash in, green curry butternut soup cooking. A tad trouble with colitis and "sock and glove" neuropathy so took lomotil and Tylenol and laying down.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congrats MindT on passing!


MindyT said:


> I passed!!! Thank you, friends. All prayers helped. Totally different than last time I went, all computerized, etc. Whew!
> Many thanks again.
> M


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Repairman just arrived! Crossing fingers it's not going to be too expensive. TTYL


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Gwinnie:
Used to work with a young woman from London who used to say: TTFN ta ta for now!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does that mean you are wearing shoes and not flips? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I finally heard back from the appliance repairman and he is to be hear around 4 pm today. I don't remember if I mentioned my dryer is running but not heating and I'm also going to have him look at the refrigerator since the water dispenser on the outside hasn't worked in well over a year. And, since things tend to come in threes I've called the Heating repair guy because one of the heat units is blowing but not heating. DD's bedroom and guestroom & craft room are like freezers they are so friggin' cold. Haven't heard from him yet but hope he will respond soon. I know it is technically still fall but it is so dang-nabit cold! I could never live where many of you friends do (thinking anywhere in Canada) simply because of the cold!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we got the rain but not a lot of wind. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> If that was for me, we got the rain and very heavy winds. Probably Sam and Tami got this too. Lots of people without power again but now at this moment it is actually sunny. More flooding was predicted up along the lake and low lying areas. Wind gusts were up to 60 mph.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

So cold at knitting group today that we gave up after about an hour and came home. Still cold here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know my back and sciatica are worse when I have been on my feet to long. Standing is worse than walking.


That makes sense to me! I can stand for three hours or so (have done it) only if I am able also to walk.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh so very funny julie. thanks for sharing. --- sam


Lurker 2 said:


> A real gem from mjs!
> 
> WRONG E-MAIL ADDRESS
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know. It's raining and windy today. 39F. We got the RV winterized today. All my pots and pans, utensils, ect are washed and stored in totes. All my canned goods are in the house. No new signs of mice today, thank goodness! Thank you to Bonnie for telling me about Irish Spring soap!


 :sm25: :sm24: :sm25: And we have glorious sun-shine today- for the first time it seems in an age. Admittedly I am wearing black, but I felt really warm with the sun on me.
Glad you have expunged the mice- dirty, smelly habits in my experience. I know people love their pet mice, but they are not for me, and even worse a rat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Great photos of Ringo. Such a good boy.


It is the first time I've had a photo that shows his 'ring' so clearly- 'sit up and beg' is his favourite trick- he taught himself. I do love my boy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely cosmos julie - i really like the colors too. tell me again why your houses are built on pilings? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Took a few photos this morning:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, great shot of Ringo, cosmos are so cheerful.


Thank you, Joy! 
I do love them- the flowers are smaller but more intense in colour now- I have been cutting off the spent blooms.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Wish I had one for you Gwen, strangely I don't eat lamb, can't stand the smell of it cooking, I do love the mint sauce that some make, that's really tasty. I'm sure you will receive lots of ideas from the Kiwi's and Aussie's. Good Luck


What do you use the mint sauce on if not lamb? I've never cooked it but have lots of mint


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> I passed!!! Thank you, friends. All prayers helped. Totally different than last time I went, all computerized, etc. Whew!
> Many thanks again.
> M


Congratulations, Mindy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is very funny :sm24: :sm23:


I am still giggling about it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A real gem from mjs!
> 
> WRONG E-MAIL ADDRESS
> 
> ...


????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is hysterical! Still laughing!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely photos. Ringo is pretty. I love cosmos. :sm24:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - how do the insurance companies think we can afford those prices? of course medicare costs 195.00 a month. and there is almost always a copay attached. i sometimes wonder what is would be like to not have so many copays that i do now. i just got more last week - i will worry about them monday. i can only pay what i can pay. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Not nearly as bad as it was though, David was paying almost $200/mth just for him and then a $3000 deductible, and then I was to pay the same, so that will take it from $400/mth and $6000/yr to 1/4 that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Not nearly as bad as it was though, David was paying almost $200/mth just for him and then a $3000 deductible, and then I was to pay the same, so that will take it from $400/mth and $6000/yr to 1/4 that.


????that's crazy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What do you use the mint sauce on if not lamb? I've never cooked it but have lots of mint


You've got me thinking on that one, never used it for anything but lamb. The sauce is really easy to make. 
A handful of mint leaves without stalks, 1/4 each cup malt vinegar and water, 1/4 cup sugar. On a board tip your sugar, add mint and chop finely getting the sugar mixed into mint put it in a jug with water and vinegar and keep in fridge to marinate. 
Lamb is very common in middle eastern, and Mediterranean cuisine and made with spices and sometimes apricots and almonds added to it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gary said they were not going to turn on the heat until 1 november. one day last week it was 64° - everyone was bundled up in blankets - even gary who had his winter work coat on - hands in pockets. they turned the heat on that night. me - i turned it on several weeks ago. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I could have turned it up, but don't want the higher bill right now. I nuked a heat pack like those I gave you an sat with that on my feet and bundled under a blanket. If we turn it up much DH sweats.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know. It's raining and windy today. 39F. We got the RV winterized today. All my pots and pans, utensils, ect are washed and stored in totes. All my canned goods are in the house. No new signs of mice today, thank goodness! Thank you to Bonnie for telling me about Irish Spring soap!


I hope it works, my DH used expanding spray foam for all little nooks & crannies under the camper too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

MindyT said:


> I passed!!! Thank you, friends. All prayers helped. Totally different than last time I went, all computerized, etc. Whew!
> Many thanks again.
> M


way to go MindyT, :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - how are your painted floors wearing? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> You remembered correctly....I didn't give him too much S*** about the
> lost chest". I just calmly and casually mentioned that I found it and where. He only listens to me half the time anyway so he may not even remember my small amount of fussing at him anyway...LOL. I was doubly glad when I found it as I had put a pack of our banking checks in one of the drawers; can you imagine if the chest had been taken to goodwill!!! NOTE TO SELF: Do NOT put any check in there chest ever again!
> Sure dodged a bullet on that one didn't I!?!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> I passed!!! Thank you, friends. All prayers helped. Totally different than last time I went, all computerized, etc. Whew!
> Many thanks again.
> M


????????congratulations. We don't have to retest here unless an extended illness or accident. I would definitely be lost without my liscence


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You remembered correctly....I didn't give him too much S*** about the
> lost chest". I just calmly and casually mentioned that I found it and where. He only listens to me half the time anyway so he may not even remember my small amount of fussing at him anyway...LOL. I was doubly glad when I found it as I had put a pack of our banking checks in one of the drawers; can you imagine if the chest had been taken to goodwill!!! NOTE TO SELF: Do NOT put any check in there chest ever again!
> Sure dodged a bullet on that one didn't I!?!
> 
> ...


Wow! You've been a whirlwind today, don't overdo


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question for you regarding the pumpkin seeds. I've only once tried getting the seeds of a pumpkin when I used to carve pumpkins for Halloween and OMG talk about it being nearly impossible to get the seeds out of the slimy goop. Was this because the pumpkins were not "eating"
> pumpkins? Are the pumpkins you bake, etc. different than the ones you carve?


I use the same pumpkins. I put the seeds in a colander & rinse with water, then dump on a paper towel & rub a bit, the "goop " comes right off, it sticks to the paper towel & the seeds shake off


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

MindyT said:


> I passed!!! Thank you, friends. All prayers helped. Totally different than last time I went, all computerized, etc. Whew!
> Many thanks again.
> M


Congratulations, always so nerve racking when one is taking exams. Hope you celebrate with a lovely cup of coffee or tea, lol!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shoes, socks, leggings; I do not like cold!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


thewren said:


> does that mean you are wearing shoes and not flips? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Repairman just left. Dryer fixed (thermostat) and thoroughly cleaned inside to the tune of $155. Still cheaper than a new dryer so I'm happy. Also, said the water line on the door of the fridge was frozen because the temp had been set too cold. He lowered it (no charge for that) and I told him if that didn't fix it I'd give him a call again. Very nice guy. Have put him in my phone for future needs.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

darowil said:


> www.ecofoodwrap.com
> An Australian product.


I saw an article, maybe on facebook, about making these at home. You could adjust them to whatever sizes you want.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> You remembered correctly....I didn't give him too much S*** about the
> lost chest". I just calmly and casually mentioned that I found it and where. He only listens to me half the time anyway so he may not even remember my small amount of fussing at him anyway...LOL. I was doubly glad when I found it as I had put a pack of our banking checks in one of the drawers; can you imagine if the chest had been taken to goodwill!!! NOTE TO SELF: Do NOT put any check in there chest ever again!
> Sure dodged a bullet on that one didn't I!?!
> 
> ...


Oh wow, all that in one day or part of a day! You put me to shame, all I've done is knit, knit and knit. Ar least I am 1/2 the way up the front of my sweater. Also roasted 2 chicken breasts, they were huge so we only ate 1 between us probably make a cold salad with the other, will see. Mixed vegetables then I added 4 large portobello mushrooms, was delicious. Now I'm back knitting for a couple of hours then bedtime.

Glad you found the chest again and especially now after reading what was in there.....Gwen you are "SO" lucky it didn't go to Goodwill, phew!!!! ????

Hope the repairman has arrived and everything isn't too expensive, maybe give him a meal, lol!!!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

I had a cuppa right afterward at a little shoppe!
Soon it will be time for a small white wine and crackers!
Thanks all again. What a great spot this KTP is. Especially for us folks whose brothers and sisters are far, far away and cannot get a hug. Friends like you folks are worth your weight in gold.
Blessings to all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> I had a cuppa right afterward at a little shoppe!
> Soon it will be time for a small white wine and crackers!
> Thanks all again. What a great spot this KTP is. Especially for us folks whose brothers and sisters are far, far away and cannot get a hug. Friends like you folks are worth your weight in gold.
> Blessings to all


 :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Repairman just left. Dryer fixed (thermostat) and thoroughly cleaned inside to the tune of $155. Still cheaper than a new dryer so I'm happy. Also, said the water line on the door of the fridge was frozen because the temp had been set too cold. He lowered it (no charge for that) and I told him if that didn't fix it I'd give him a call again. Very nice guy. Have put him in my phone for future needs.


So glad things are fixed. It is always a worry when something "gives up the ghost." My two upstairs toilets have a poltergeist I fear. They are flushing themselves at any time they choose, night or day. I will have the plumber here between 10 and 2 tomorrow and hope it is a simple and inexpensive fix. Hate the water waste and increased water bill they will cause, not to mention the flushing waking us up in the middle of the night. 
Quick walk to the park only to have a big black lab, one of 3 dogs, unleashed, with their owners, running loose and the lab deciding he would attack Penny. Of course Penny did not help by straining at her collar and beagling loudly. I yelled " put the leashes on your dogs" but they didn't have any. Girls picked up the two little dogs while the black lab came for an attack. Fortunately, as he came for us I had my squirt bottle with ammonia and water at the ready and after 3 face squirts he halted enough for his man to come and grab him. I explained the leash law here to the owner who promised he would not bring the dogs to the park again without leashes for each of them. I hope this is so. Glad we got off with no physical damage.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

We had mice in the travel trailer. Tried everything possible. Then handyman told DH to spray the hole/s where the mice were crawling into after scaling the tires with this foam stuff. It came in an aerosol can I believe, and it expanded into whatever space one was trying to fill. Amazing. We either bought it at Ace Hdwe. or Home Depot or an RV store. Maybe even that RV section at Wal Mart. Anyway that was years ago, many, and no returns.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What do you use the mint sauce on if not lamb? I've never cooked it but have lots of mint


I've only had mint sauce when lamb was served. I had to eat lamb as a child that's mostly what my Mother baked, I remember pouring the mint sauce over the tiny piece of meat she made me eat. Think she cooked small white new potatoes and the mint sauce would go on them which tasted good too. I think my plate looked more like a mint sauce soup, lol!

My whole adult life I've never forced anyone to eat what they don't like. When my daughter was young she had one dish of whatever, I cooked whatever my husband wanted and if I didn't fancy whatever he was eating a cooked something different for myself, so mostly there was always 3 different main courses.
Same for whenever we had company or entertained, always several different meats, vegetables etc.

When my husband passed I said to my daughter now I am going to cook and eat whatever I like and I do, I will not cater to a man. Ha! So if he wouldn't eat what I cook and enjoy, "to bad how sad", lol! Oh now I can eat curries, fish, onions, chicken, garlic oh so many things my dear husband wouldn't eat. Always told him he was missing out on so many wonderful tastes in foods. He was a very content "meat and potatoes" man. Bless him.. and so easy to cook for, I just thought he was missing out on so many yummy foods, but he was content.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> gary said they were not going to turn on the heat until 1 november. one day last week it was 64° - everyone was bundled up in blankets - even gary who had his winter work coat on - hands in pockets. they turned the heat on that night. me - i turned it on several weeks ago. --- sam


My heat goes on whenever I'm cold, sometimes early morning just to warm the house then I turn it off. Oh I have to be warm or I'm miserable, ha! ????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I use the same pumpkins. I put the seeds in a colander & rinse with water, then dump on a paper towel & rub a bit, the "goop " comes right off, it sticks to the paper towel & the seeds shake off


Thanks Bonnie may try this one day this week as I bought a small pumpkin last week. Have only tried roasting the seeds once but they still had most of the "goop" on them so weren't very appetizing and ended in the compost bin.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks Bonnie may try this one day this week as I bought a small pumpkin last week. Have only tried roasting the seeds once but they still had most of the "goop" on them so weren't very appetizing and ended in the compost bin.


Yup same here.....


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> So glad things are fixed. It is always a worry when something "gives up the ghost." My two upstairs toilets have a poltergeist I fear. They are flushing themselves at any time they choose, night or day. I will have the plumber here between 10 and 2 tomorrow and hope it is a simple and inexpensive fix. Hate the water waste and increased water bill they will cause, not to mention the flushing waking us up in the middle of the night.
> Quick walk to the park only to have a big black lab, one of 3 dogs, unleashed, with their owners, running loose and the lab deciding he would attack Penny. Of course Penny did not help by straining at her collar and beagling loudly. I yelled " put the leashes on your dogs" but they didn't have any. Girls picked up the two little dogs while the black lab came for an attack. Fortunately, as he came for us I had my squirt bottle with ammonia and water at the ready and after 3 face squirts he halted enough for his man to come and grab him. I explained the leash law here to the owner who promised he would not bring the dogs to the park again without leashes for each of them. I hope this is so. Glad we got off with no physical damage.


Oh my gosh that's scary and so glad to hear he wasn't able to reach Penny. Why oh why are some dog owners so inconsiderate regarding having a leash on their dog(s). Don't get me wrong I love dogs but some of them at a distance, especially the larger breeds. I'm a tiny woman and I've had large dogs jump up and want to lick my face or goodness knows what. Well I don't want them doing that. I'm always told by the owners that their dog is the sweetest loving animal on the planet and I'm sure in their eyes he/she is, but they shouldn't be allowed to jump up at people. It's not the dogs fault but the owners.
If I had a lovely backyard I would have a German Shepard, or something like that, but I don't have the time to spend with any animals as all pets need a loving time caring person to care for them. My neighbor across the street from me has a beautiful really large white curly haired dog. He is so gentle, he doesn't jump up on me he only comes close to me when I put my hand out for him to smell me. Oh he's such a beautiful dog I would love one like him but again I just don't have the time to take him for long walks etc.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Have done zero knitting so far today. Hard freeze predicted so lifted all the geraniums to store them in the cellar. So much work - have saved them for about 7 or so years, but maybe I won't next year, although I say that every year, so who knows. Anyway, they are safely hibernating, also picked the rest of the peppers. I hope it gets good and cold tonight get those leaves falling....then we can start picking them up! Sons family is staying here now along with their 2 cutie patooties until I think Wednesday or Thursday. Also had Drs appt but all is well. Blood pressure way down - so thankful for that! Have to pay for shingles vaccine so not sure I will get it yet. Might wait until the new year when I go on Medicare. Seems maybe I won't have to pay out of pocket then. 
Love seeing all the pictures and hearing of everyone's adventures. Have a great week.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh my gosh that's scary and so glad to hear he wasn't able to reach Penny. Why oh why are some dog owners so inconsiderate regarding having a leash on their dog(s). Don't get me wrong I love dogs but some of them at a distance, especially the larger breeds. I'm a tiny woman and I've had large dogs jump up and want to lick my face or goodness knows what. Well I don't want them doing that. I'm always told by the owners that their dog is the sweetest loving animal on the planet and I'm sure in their eyes he/she is, but they shouldn't be allowed to jump up at people. It's not the dogs fault but the owners.
> If I had a lovely backyard I would have a German Shepard, or something like that, but I don't have the time to spend with any animals as all pets need a loving time caring person to care for them. My neighbor across the street from me has a beautiful really large white curly haired dog. He is so gentle, he doesn't jump up on me he only comes close to me when I put my hand out for him to smell me. Oh he's such a beautiful dog I would love one like him but again I just don't have the time to take him for long walks etc.


Yup and like you say the owners always say oh he won't hurt a flea!! Well that doesn't make my feel any better when a huge dog comes bounding up to me! Scary for sure!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> So glad things are fixed. It is always a worry when something "gives up the ghost." My two upstairs toilets have a poltergeist I fear. They are flushing themselves at any time they choose, night or day. I will have the plumber here between 10 and 2 tomorrow and hope it is a simple and inexpensive fix. Hate the water waste and increased water bill they will cause, not to mention the flushing waking us up in the middle of the night.
> Quick walk to the park only to have a big black lab, one of 3 dogs, unleashed, with their owners, running loose and the lab deciding he would attack Penny. Of course Penny did not help by straining at her collar and beagling loudly. I yelled " put the leashes on your dogs" but they didn't have any. Girls picked up the two little dogs while the black lab came for an attack. Fortunately, as he came for us I had my squirt bottle with ammonia and water at the ready and after 3 face squirts he halted enough for his man to come and grab him. I explained the leash law here to the owner who promised he would not bring the dogs to the park again without leashes for each of them. I hope this is so. Glad we got off with no physical damage.


So scary, glad no one was hurt. Good job on carrying ammonia!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

MindyT said:


> I had a cuppa right afterward at a little shoppe!
> Soon it will be time for a small white wine and crackers!
> Thanks all again. What a great spot this KTP is. Especially for us folks whose brothers and sisters are far, far away and cannot get a hug. Friends like you folks are worth your weight in gold.
> Blessings to all


Thank you MindyT, enjoy your wine and crackers. Too bad you aren't closer and some of us would pop over to join you, lol!
Yes this is a great part of KP and we all do lean on one another and have a laugh or some tears at times too. Also learn lots of good tips and advice (if we take it or not ????????????) and some of Sam's recipe ideas are fun to make when one needs something other than the same old, same old.
Hope you join us often whenever you can. I'm one of the lazier ones of the group ???? I join in when I can otherwise I read along not commenting or there have been a few times when there's only time to read the summaries from the previous week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad things are fixed. It is always a worry when something "gives up the ghost." My two upstairs toilets have a poltergeist I fear. They are flushing themselves at any time they choose, night or day. I will have the plumber here between 10 and 2 tomorrow and hope it is a simple and inexpensive fix. Hate the water waste and increased water bill they will cause, not to mention the flushing waking us up in the middle of the night.
> Quick walk to the park only to have a big black lab, one of 3 dogs, unleashed, with their owners, running loose and the lab deciding he would attack Penny. Of course Penny did not help by straining at her collar and beagling loudly. I yelled " put the leashes on your dogs" but they didn't have any. Girls picked up the two little dogs while the black lab came for an attack. Fortunately, as he came for us I had my squirt bottle with ammonia and water at the ready and after 3 face squirts he halted enough for his man to come and grab him. I explained the leash law here to the owner who promised he would not bring the dogs to the park again without leashes for each of them. I hope this is so. Glad we got off with no physical damage.


My goodness, Joyce, that was a bit close for comfort.

The toilets would play up, AFTER you've retired!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> LOL, LOL! Love it!


Me too!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Took a few photos this morning:


Nice photos. Cosmos are the flowers for Uxbridge where I once lived.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, congratulations!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, wow you got a lot done. Glad repairman finally showed up and did good job.
Sam, I had potluck dinner at one of the girls I sponsor last night. We waychedvJohhny Depp in Headless Horseman. Not my type of movie so I left 1/2 way through. I got chilled as she had air on, but had brought sweet potato casserole in Beach towel to keep warm so put that around my shoulders.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question for you regarding the pumpkin seeds. I've only once tried getting the seeds of a pumpkin when I used to carve pumpkins for Halloween and OMG talk about it being nearly impossible to get the seeds out of the slimy goop. Was this because the pumpkins were not "eating"
> pumpkins? Are the pumpkins you bake, etc. different than the ones you carve?


We did some today! It's a regular pumpkin. Put them in a bowl of cold water to soak a bit. I just squeeze them through my fingers and throw the pulp away as I get it off. Then I spread them out wet on the baking sheet and salt them before baking. This time I used garlic salt and yum!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Joyce, glad you and Penny are okay. Ours always went on a leash unless in our own yard, even the tiny dog. Just seems considerate for others and keeps my animal safe, too.


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

Congratulations, Mindy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I could have turned it up, but don't want the higher bill right now. I nuked a heat pack like those I gave you an sat with that on my feet and bundled under a blanket. If we turn it up much DH sweats.


I keep ours around 65-68F depending on how windy it is, otherwise it gets too stuffy, occasionally I'll turn it up to 70 or 72 for a little bit if it's really chilly in the house. 
Lol, I'll be running around in bare feet and David will be huddled in a blanket and sweatshirt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Nice photos. Cosmos are the flowers for Uxbridge where I once lived.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh wow that's great! I have to renew my premium as well, hope I get as good a result as you!!


Keeping fingers crossed for you. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, fingers crossed.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, Galloping Gourmet use to crosshatch lamb roast and insert parsley stems in crosshatch then marinade with mix of half o.j. Half apple juice. Baste several times while it roasts. Was yummy.
> Maya and I walked 50 min and fed horses. Lovely in 60's with soft breeze. Have wash in, green curry butternut soup cooking. A tad trouble with colitis and "sock and glove" neuropathy so took lomotil and Tylenol and laying down.


I hope that the colitis runs away soon and the neuropathy takes a hike too. .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Each policy is different-if you can shoot me a policy to rwad ahead of time, I can pull it all out for you.


Thank you. :sm24: 
The only thing I know right now is it's a BCBSWY Gold plan, but if I get a copy I'll let you know, she's pretty good about explaining everything when I go into see her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm pulling out the flannels today. I hope I'm not catching something; I've been cold all day.


I hope you're not getting anything, our weather is so crazy, my body doesn't know what to think.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you. Me too, especially as I have Eye doc appt in Lancaster (1,5 hr drive each way). Or I’ll be in daddies!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Congratulations, Mindy! Woohoo!
> 
> I got the elephant and the other things sent off today. So now wait to see the reactions! I'm sure they'll be surprised.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You remembered correctly....I didn't give him too much S*** about the
> lost chest". I just calmly and casually mentioned that I found it and where. He only listens to me half the time anyway so he may not even remember my small amount of fussing at him anyway...LOL. I was doubly glad when I found it as I had put a pack of our banking checks in one of the drawers; can you imagine if the chest had been taken to goodwill!!! NOTE TO SELF: Do NOT put any check in there chest ever again!
> Sure dodged a bullet on that one didn't I!?!
> 
> ...


You really have been busy, I'm glad you found the checks in there. 
I hope that the repair guy made it to you before the end of the evening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> When I was younger I would go barefoot in snow for quick trips out, like to check the mail or go to the apartment complex laundry.....character building for sure :sm24:
> Now if it gets below 70f it feels like blocks of ice an my feet.


Lol, we used to in Alaska. 
Cold feet are not fun, and they start to hurt. 
By the way, I love your new avatar.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You've got my prayers and everything crossed for sure!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question for you regarding the pumpkin seeds. I've only once tried getting the seeds of a pumpkin when I used to carve pumpkins for Halloween and OMG talk about it being nearly impossible to get the seeds out of the slimy goop. Was this because the pumpkins were not "eating"
> pumpkins? Are the pumpkins you bake, etc. different than the ones you carve?


These were from the larger pumpkins, not the small sugar pumpkins, and they grow them pretty big, I cut the pumpkins into quarters, then used the kitchen scissors to cut the strand and just kind of slid the seeds off, I left a few little bits here and there of the connecting tissue, it just added flavor. I think cutting the strands with the scissors really made the difference, it still took a bit of time, but not too much.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I get it from Trader Joes. They also have it at Earth Fare but cost 3x's as much and I actually prefer the ghee from Trader Joes.
> Win-win


Thanks I need to head over there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - how do the insurance companies think we can afford those prices? of course medicare costs 195.00 a month. and there is almost always a copay attached. i sometimes wonder what is would be like to not have so many copays that i do now. i just got more last week - i will worry about them monday. i can only pay what i can pay. --- sam


Did you ever check to see if you qualified for dual Medicaid & Medicare?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's blowing a hoolie here tonight... Most likely will die down by morning, and no rain, just wind. It's getting colder, too. Earlier today the furnace kicked on, the burner did its thing...and the fan didn't kick off! So I had to get the furnace guy over here again. Luckily he got here fast (which I appreciated, since I know he's swamped right now) and it is all good now with a new switch. Whew.

I have an idea for an apron. I've wanted to make one for a while and am thinking quilt blocks might work. We'll see.

Today seemed to fly by and I'm not sure why. But I did get some stuff taken care of, paid bills, etc. Bub saw the eye doc for the pre-op today so that's on for next Monday. I pulled out one of my favorite pairs of fingerless mitts and found a hole from a loose thread. Noooo! I don't know if I can fix it or not. ???? I'll have to look at it when I'm not tired. 

Meanwhile, I do have plenty of other mitts to wear; I just love those because they are bamboo yarn, so soft. Maybe it's time to design a new pair.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm pulling out the flannels today. I hope I'm not catching something; I've been cold all day.


I put the flannel sheets on the bed a week ago. Hope you stay well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

MindyT said:


> I passed!!! Thank you, friends. All prayers helped. Totally different than last time I went, all computerized, etc. Whew!
> Many thanks again.
> M


Glad you passed!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That makes sense to me! I can stand for three hours or so (have done it) only if I am able also to walk.


I haven't been able to stand for very long in years. I have to keep shifting my weight, and even then, it bothers me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm25: :sm24: :sm25: And we have glorious sun-shine today- for the first time it seems in an age. Admittedly I am wearing black, but I felt really warm with the sun on me.
> Glad you have expunged the mice- dirty, smelly habits in my experience. I know people love their pet mice, but they are not for me, and even worse a rat.


Glad you finally got some sun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary said they were not going to turn on the heat until 1 november. one day last week it was 64° - everyone was bundled up in blankets - even gary who had his winter work coat on - hands in pockets. they turned the heat on that night. me - i turned it on several weeks ago. --- sam


LOL! We don't set a date to turn it on. We turn it on when we get cold. I could have done it myself, but I don't remember where the lever is on the furnace that I need to do something to, to switch from A/C to heat. I am toasty now, though I do have a blanket on my lap.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope it works, my DH used expanding spray foam for all little nooks & crannies under the camper too


Our RV has a totally sealed "basement" that has sealed cabinets/storage bays. The only place they can come in is from the engine compartment, and we can't get to the holes to seal them. We had thought about the expanding foam, but can't get around the engine in the places we need to to seal the holes in the firewall. No new traces today, and we have had some really chilly nights, though tomorrow night is to be the coldest yet, at 32°F, so we will see in a few days if I find "signs" of new activity. I just opened the boxes and put a bar on aluminum pie pans from the dollar store, and set one under the pedals in front of the driver's seat, one on the floor in front of the passenger seat, one on the counter between the sink and stove, one under DH's chair at the table, and one on the floor by my side of the bed. Covered front to back! Hope it continues to work. No traps set off, either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Repairman just left. Dryer fixed (thermostat) and thoroughly cleaned inside to the tune of $155. Still cheaper than a new dryer so I'm happy. Also, said the water line on the door of the fridge was frozen because the temp had been set too cold. He lowered it (no charge for that) and I told him if that didn't fix it I'd give him a call again. Very nice guy. Have put him in my phone for future needs.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad things are fixed. It is always a worry when something "gives up the ghost." My two upstairs toilets have a poltergeist I fear. They are flushing themselves at any time they choose, night or day. I will have the plumber here between 10 and 2 tomorrow and hope it is a simple and inexpensive fix. Hate the water waste and increased water bill they will cause, not to mention the flushing waking us up in the middle of the night.
> Quick walk to the park only to have a big black lab, one of 3 dogs, unleashed, with their owners, running loose and the lab deciding he would attack Penny. Of course Penny did not help by straining at her collar and beagling loudly. I yelled " put the leashes on your dogs" but they didn't have any. Girls picked up the two little dogs while the black lab came for an attack. Fortunately, as he came for us I had my squirt bottle with ammonia and water at the ready and after 3 face squirts he halted enough for his man to come and grab him. I explained the leash law here to the owner who promised he would not bring the dogs to the park again without leashes for each of them. I hope this is so. Glad we got off with no physical damage.


I am so glad you and Penny are safe. Hope the plumber can inexpensively chase away your poltergeist!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I’m laying in bed with the tower fan blowing on me! And We’d is Nov 1!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

MindyT said:


> We had mice in the travel trailer. Tried everything possible. Then handyman told DH to spray the hole/s where the mice were crawling into after scaling the tires with this foam stuff. It came in an aerosol can I believe, and it expanded into whatever space one was trying to fill. Amazing. We either bought it at Ace Hdwe. or Home Depot or an RV store. Maybe even that RV section at Wal Mart. Anyway that was years ago, many, and no returns.


We have used the expanding foam for many other things, and DH has some now. Now if we could get to the holes they are coming in, that would be great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Repairman just arrived! Crossing fingers it's not going to be too expensive. TTYL


Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> So cold at knitting group today that we gave up after about an hour and came home. Still cold here.


Wow, that is cold. You all needed to knit a blanket. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

15 year old from across the street came over looking for clothes to use for Halloween, I think I got her all set, then printed out a pattern for a knit headband for her too. lol I am her Halloween costume store. lolol Last year she was here too, the year before I managed to knit her younger sister a racoon hat the night before Halloween, bulky yarn works wonders.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - how do the insurance companies think we can afford those prices? of course medicare costs 195.00 a month. and there is almost always a copay attached. i sometimes wonder what is would be like to not have so many copays that i do now. i just got more last week - i will worry about them monday. i can only pay what i can pay. --- sam


I don't think they think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????that's crazy


Yup!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Repairman just left. Dryer fixed (thermostat) and thoroughly cleaned inside to the tune of $155. Still cheaper than a new dryer so I'm happy. Also, said the water line on the door of the fridge was frozen because the temp had been set too cold. He lowered it (no charge for that) and I told him if that didn't fix it I'd give him a call again. Very nice guy. Have put him in my phone for future needs.


That's not cheap but as you said, much better than a new dryer. 
Glad the fridge was an easy fix (I hope), and free. 
I hope that the heat is as easy and inexpensive a fix.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> I had a cuppa right afterward at a little shoppe!
> Soon it will be time for a small white wine and crackers!
> Thanks all again. What a great spot this KTP is. Especially for us folks whose brothers and sisters are far, far away and cannot get a hug. Friends like you folks are worth your weight in gold.
> Blessings to all


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad things are fixed. It is always a worry when something "gives up the ghost." My two upstairs toilets have a poltergeist I fear. They are flushing themselves at any time they choose, night or day. I will have the plumber here between 10 and 2 tomorrow and hope it is a simple and inexpensive fix. Hate the water waste and increased water bill they will cause, not to mention the flushing waking us up in the middle of the night.
> Quick walk to the park only to have a big black lab, one of 3 dogs, unleashed, with their owners, running loose and the lab deciding he would attack Penny. Of course Penny did not help by straining at her collar and beagling loudly. I yelled " put the leashes on your dogs" but they didn't have any. Girls picked up the two little dogs while the black lab came for an attack. Fortunately, as he came for us I had my squirt bottle with ammonia and water at the ready and after 3 face squirts he halted enough for his man to come and grab him. I explained the leash law here to the owner who promised he would not bring the dogs to the park again without leashes for each of them. I hope this is so. Glad we got off with no physical damage.


I'm glad that neither you nor Penny were injured, that could have been so bad. I hope that they've learned a lesson about having leashes handy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's blowing a hoolie here tonight... Most likely will die down by morning, and no rain, just wind. It's getting colder, too. Earlier today the furnace kicked on, the burner did its thing...and the fan didn't kick off! So I had to get the furnace guy over here again. Luckily he got here fast (which I appreciated, since I know he's swamped right now) and it is all good now with a new switch. Whew.
> 
> I have an idea for an apron. I've wanted to make one for a while and am thinking quilt blocks might work. We'll see.
> 
> ...


Glad your furnace is all fixed up. 
The apron sounds interesting. 
Glad all is going well for Bubs surgery on Monday. 
I hope you can fixed your mitts, but either way, designing a new pair is always a fun idea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I haven't been able to stand for very long in years. I have to keep shifting my weight, and even then, it bothers me.


I am sorry to hear that Tami.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Glad you finally got some sun!


On balance it has been a really nice day here- I have a friend further to the north in Glen Eden- she says it was really windy over there, but not here!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm off to bed. See y'all tomorrow. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm off to bed. See y'all tomorrow. Hugs and blessings.


Hugs and sweet dreams!


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

Two replies: First, ghee is clarified butter (milk solids removed by boiling and straining). Several internet instructions for making it if you can't find it. It takes a while, though, not all of it active work. Ghee won't smoke at higher temps like butter. Second, some of the people talking about insurance co-pays are people I thought lived in Canada. Please excuse how provincial I am. I thought Canada had national insurance. Do they also have co-pays?


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, we used to in Alaska.
> Cold feet are not fun, and they start to hurt.
> By the way, I love your new avatar.


thank you, I have been told it looks like I am up to some mischief.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, glad neither Penny nor you were hurt.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> www.ecofoodwrap.com
> An Australian product.


Oops, and I hadnt heard of it till now on here. :sm12: Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Dorothy, knitting is not the only thing of value with the Tea Party. This last month I had to put my husband of 48 years in a nursing home because of his Parkinson's He was falling a lot and I had to call the fire department to pick him up. That being said, I don't know what I would have done without my friends at the Tea Party. Their support means more than I can say. Several of the group have major personal or health issues and the Tea Party is safe place to talk and the encouragement is wonderful, Welcome to the Tea Party Marilyn aka Railyn


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just nearly give my self heart failure , Im upstairs cleaning and subconsciously I'm hearing a sort of beeping noise , took all of about 10 minutes before the thought hit me that I've not heard that noise before, then another couple of minutes before another thought crossed my mind the heart monitor. Ive never moved so quick , only to find my husband sat doing the crossword , he laughed when i told him why I rushed down the stairs , said it was a good thing it wasnt the machine the ammount of time it took me to think about what the noise was . The strange noise is coming from the washing machine. I need coffee


Oh my goodness, sorry you got a big scare like that. Thank goodness it was only the washing machine... :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> That is awful about the death from the flu. Do you have the flu vaccination available there? Or is that a new strain?
> 
> How nice of that student to think of you. Beautiful roses.


Yes we do and quite a few of the people who died did have the flu vaccination, they are saying there have been new deadly strains not covered in the current vaccine. :sm13:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, finished and ready for delivery in the morning.
I really hope they fit and she loves them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Dorothy, knitting is not the only thing of value with the Tea Party. This last month I had to put my husband of 48 years in a nursing home because of his Parkinson's He was falling a lot and I had to call the fire department to pick him up. That being said, I don't know what I would have done without my friends at the Tea Party. Their support means more than I can say. Several of the group have major personal or health issues and the Tea Party is safe place to talk and the encouragement is wonderful, Welcome to the Tea Party Marilyn aka Railyn


Good evening, or I guess technically it's morning. How are you doing, and how is Ray adjusting to the nursing home? 
HUGS!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy oh boy, I am both happy and embarrassed....the small chest that I thought DH had taken mistakenly to Goodwill has surfaced! It had been moved to sit on top of the small toy chest my dad had built for my oldest DD many, many years ago. Whew! Of course, I had already replaced all the reading glasses but that's okay, too. :sm04: :sm06: :sm01:
> 
> I'm off to go pull out the dryer and clean the the laundry room before the repair guy comes this afternoon. TTYL


Great that the mystery has been solved and the chest is found. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> So cold at knitting group today that we gave up after about an hour and came home. Still cold here.


Sounds like you really need that winter coat Mary . We've been lucky so far , quite sunny and mild , but this morning its looking a bit grey


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is the first time I've had a photo that shows his 'ring' so clearly- 'sit up and beg' is his favourite trick- he taught himself. I do love my boy!


Think i got distracted and forgot to comment on the picture of Ringo using the walkway . He doesnt seem to mind using it , is it ok for you to use to Julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What do you use the mint sauce on if not lamb? I've never cooked it but have lots of mint


I love mint sauce, sometimes i will just put it on my plate with my sunday lunch , doesnt matter what meat Im eating I know Im a food heathen ???? 
Mint goes nice sprinkled on new potatoes ,


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That poor family. It was just on the radio about the terrible flu expected & how they don't think the vaccine will be terribly effective this year,
> Lovely flowers. Do you know what your new plant is called?


Its a type of Bromiliad I think.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Repairman just left. Dryer fixed (thermostat) and thoroughly cleaned inside to the tune of $155. Still cheaper than a new dryer so I'm happy. Also, said the water line on the door of the fridge was frozen because the temp had been set too cold. He lowered it (no charge for that) and I told him if that didn't fix it I'd give him a call again. Very nice guy. Have put him in my phone for future needs.


Glad to hear you got the dryer fixed gwen and the fridge sorted ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> So glad things are fixed. It is always a worry when something "gives up the ghost." My two upstairs toilets have a poltergeist I fear. They are flushing themselves at any time they choose, night or day. I will have the plumber here between 10 and 2 tomorrow and hope it is a simple and inexpensive fix. Hate the water waste and increased water bill they will cause, not to mention the flushing waking us up in the middle of the night.
> Quick walk to the park only to have a big black lab, one of 3 dogs, unleashed, with their owners, running loose and the lab deciding he would attack Penny. Of course Penny did not help by straining at her collar and beagling loudly. I yelled " put the leashes on your dogs" but they didn't have any. Girls picked up the two little dogs while the black lab came for an attack. Fortunately, as he came for us I had my squirt bottle with ammonia and water at the ready and after 3 face squirts he halted enough for his man to come and grab him. I explained the leash law here to the owner who promised he would not bring the dogs to the park again without leashes for each of them. I hope this is so. Glad we got off with no physical damage.


Oh no that could have been nasty , Glad both you and Penny were not hurt . 
Wonder what the problem is with your toilets , definitely got some kinfd of gremlin , hope it doesnt cost to much


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I called the office that handles our local health insurances through the marketplace and everything (they handle other insurances too), and made an appointment with the person that Marla and I have always dealt with, she called me right back as soon as she found out I'd called and looked up what our premiums will be with our income as long as David's boss does not offer insurance, and it looks like it will be around $120/mth with a $1500 deductible, so if you'd all keep your fingers crossed and send up a little prayer that that is indeed what it is, I would be eternally grateful. I can handle that, I'll go to the doctor. lol


Fingers are crossed.....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Have done zero knitting so far today. Hard freeze predicted so lifted all the geraniums to store them in the cellar. So much work - have saved them for about 7 or so years, but maybe I won't next year, although I say that every year, so who knows. Anyway, they are safely hibernating, also picked the rest of the peppers. I hope it gets good and cold tonight get those leaves falling....then we can start picking them up! Sons family is staying here now along with their 2 cutie patooties until I think Wednesday or Thursday. Also had Drs appt but all is well. Blood pressure way down - so thankful for that! Have to pay for shingles vaccine so not sure I will get it yet. Might wait until the new year when I go on Medicare. Seems maybe I won't have to pay out of pocket then.
> Love seeing all the pictures and hearing of everyone's adventures. Have a great week.


I was out yesterday picking up all the leaves , i dont have any large trees in my garden but the neighbour to the back of me has right up to my fence and the land to the side of me has too , somehow the leaves all end up in my garden , this is the second time ive picked them up and there are still more to come down it was nice sunny weather so i decided to tidy up the garden before the cold comes


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Took a few photos this morning:


I love Ringo's colourings., very pretty Cosmos. I always think having flowers brightens the days. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I haven't been able to stand for very long in years. I have to keep shifting my weight, and even then, it bothers me.


Thats what i do to , my back goes into pain mode if i sit for too long too, especially in a straight back chair or in a car for too long


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

MindyT said:


> I passed!!! Thank you, friends. All prayers helped. Totally different than last time I went, all computerized, etc. Whew!
> Many thanks again.
> M


Well done! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, finished and ready for delivery in the morning.
> I really hope they fit and she loves them.


They look great Kaye Jo . She will love them


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You remembered correctly....I didn't give him too much S*** about the
> lost chest". I just calmly and casually mentioned that I found it and where. He only listens to me half the time anyway so he may not even remember my small amount of fussing at him anyway...LOL. I was doubly glad when I found it as I had put a pack of our banking checks in one of the drawers; can you imagine if the chest had been taken to goodwill!!! NOTE TO SELF: Do NOT put any check in there chest ever again!
> Sure dodged a bullet on that one didn't I!?!
> 
> ...


Golly I am exhausted just reading what you got done! LOL :sm24: Wow, so lucky that chest didnt go to Goodwill with cheques in it.... :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What do you use the mint sauce on if not lamb? I've never cooked it but have lots of mint


And I was just reading some tips on how to keep mosquitoes (mozzies we call them here) away....., they apparently hate mint! They are out in full force over here just now., I am going to spray some Listerine (mint mouthwash) around outdoor furniture. I might plant some mint also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Repairman just left. Dryer fixed (thermostat) and thoroughly cleaned inside to the tune of $155. Still cheaper than a new dryer so I'm happy. Also, said the water line on the door of the fridge was frozen because the temp had been set too cold. He lowered it (no charge for that) and I told him if that didn't fix it I'd give him a call again. Very nice guy. Have put him in my phone for future needs.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

MindyT said:


> I had a cuppa right afterward at a little shoppe!
> Soon it will be time for a small white wine and crackers!
> Thanks all again. What a great spot this KTP is. Especially for us folks whose brothers and sisters are far, far away and cannot get a hug. Friends like you folks are worth your weight in gold.
> Blessings to all


It is a nice place and good company too.... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> So glad things are fixed. It is always a worry when something "gives up the ghost." My two upstairs toilets have a poltergeist I fear. They are flushing themselves at any time they choose, night or day. I will have the plumber here between 10 and 2 tomorrow and hope it is a simple and inexpensive fix. Hate the water waste and increased water bill they will cause, not to mention the flushing waking us up in the middle of the night.
> Quick walk to the park only to have a big black lab, one of 3 dogs, unleashed, with their owners, running loose and the lab deciding he would attack Penny. Of course Penny did not help by straining at her collar and beagling loudly. I yelled " put the leashes on your dogs" but they didn't have any. Girls picked up the two little dogs while the black lab came for an attack. Fortunately, as he came for us I had my squirt bottle with ammonia and water at the ready and after 3 face squirts he halted enough for his man to come and grab him. I explained the leash law here to the owner who promised he would not bring the dogs to the park again without leashes for each of them. I hope this is so. Glad we got off with no physical damage.


Good grief, thank goodness no one was hurt. Makes me cross seeing people out with dogs unleashed. It is a law here too but many people ignore it of course.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, finished and ready for delivery in the morning.
> I really hope they fit and she loves them.


They look great, I'm sure she will love them. Such a pretty combination of colours.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you really need that winter coat Mary . We've been lucky so far , quite sunny and mild , but this morning its looking a bit grey


Same here today. Yesterday was a lovely bright sunny day. I'm not complaining though, it's the end of October and I'm only having the heat on low morning and evening. I can remember once a few years ago having to go to a special dinner on Oct 31st and it was snowing all that evening when I drove there and back.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I love mint sauce, sometimes i will just put it on my plate with my sunday lunch , doesnt matter what meat Im eating I know Im a food heathen ????
> Mint goes nice sprinkled on new potatoes ,


I always put a sprig of mint in with new potatoes when I'm cooking them too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????congratulations. We don't have to retest here unless an extended illness or accident. I would definitely be lost without my liscence


We don't retest here either, but after 70 you have to sign a form to say you are fit to drive. I think it's every 3 years after that too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> And I was just reading some tips on how to keep mosquitoes (mozzies we call them here) away....., they apparently hate mint! They are out in full force over here just now., I am going to spray some Listerine (mint mouthwash) around outdoor furniture. I might plant some mint also.


Be careful if you plant mint as it will take over your garden. I keep it growing in a pot.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, finished and ready for delivery in the morning.
> I really hope they fit and she loves them.


Great job, Kaye. :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> We don't retest here either, but after 70 you have to sign a form to say you are fit to drive. I think it's every 3 years after that too.


Yes it's every three years and they leave it to you to be honest as to whether you are fit or not. I'm sure there are plenty of old folk who take advantage of that and should never be driving.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Be careful if you plant mint as it will take over your garden. I keep it growing in a pot.


 :sm24: Yep, it will be pots for sure.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, finished and ready for delivery in the morning.
> I really hope they fit and she loves them.


What's not to love? They look great! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Yes it's every three years and they leave it to you to be honest as to whether you are fit or not. I'm sure there are plenty of old folk who take advantage of that and should never be driving.


Yep and a lot of them live in my town! :sm06: :sm09: Better be careful what I say as DH will be 70 in February!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Did you see this on the main forum from Scottishlass? Thought it was funny!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Yes it's every three years and they leave it to you to be honest as to whether you are fit or not. I'm sure there are plenty of old folk who take advantage of that and should never be driving.


Like the old lady who came towards me on a roundabout , ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Did you see this on the main forum from Scottishlass? Thought it was funny!


Im pisces and funnily I'm knitting with a shade of purple ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im pisces and funnily I'm knitting with a shade of purple ????


I'm virgo and it's nothing like me!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Yep and a lot of them live in my town! :sm06: :sm09: Better be careful what I say as DH will be 70 in February!


The rest live in my town. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Like the old lady who came towards me on a roundabout , ????


 :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, finished and ready for delivery in the morning.
> I really hope they fit and she loves them.


If she doesn't it must be her, not the socks; they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, wonderful socks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think i got distracted and forgot to comment on the picture of Ringo using the walkway . He doesnt seem to mind using it , is it ok for you to use to Julie


It is a little steeper than the best incline- but I am very glad to have it and the concrete path, And the care the men took to 'rough up' the surface with a broom means the concrete is pretty much 'non-skid'. When the workmen return (which they will have to at some point- I hope to persuade them to staple down the wirenetting I bought. They did attach the wind break fabric for me so Ringo had a visual barrier to stop him from hurtling over the edge, as he was nearly doing, after 2 1/2 years of precipitating straight out, down the steps after the cats! I wonder at times about his intelligence quotient!!!!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love mint sauce, sometimes i will just put it on my plate with my sunday lunch , doesnt matter what meat Im eating I know Im a food heathen ????
> Mint goes nice sprinkled on new potatoes ,


Love it with newly dug baby potatoes! And a bit of butter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I love Ringo's colourings., very pretty Cosmos. I always think having flowers brightens the days. :sm11:


Thank you Cathy! I love how the colours have intensified.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Halloween has been and gone- and no-one came, despite my preparations- maybe the driveway is too long?

DGD dressed up as a character from the Grinch who Stole Christmas- not being familiar with this I have forgotten the name just that it involved a complex top knot. She was glad to take her hair down when she got home!
DGD chose to be a Zombie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no that could have been nasty , Glad both you and Penny were not hurt .
> Wonder what the problem is with your toilets , definitely got some kinfd of gremlin , hope it doesnt cost to much


People always think their sweet dog would never attack and sadly that is how attacks happen. You could have been hurt trying to protect your dog. So glad you are ok.

The toilet gremlin is generally a fairly cheap fix except for the plumber, who isn't. Often one part of the chain isn't functioning right or a small part has worn out so that the plunger or stopper (name?) isn't fitting tightly and water is leaking out. Once in a while you can see what is wrong if it is the chain and just readjust it, but other parts mean you need new parts, which aren't that expensive. If you get new ones do all the toilets at the same time. Keeps from having to have separate plumber visits.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Halloween has been and gone- and no-one came, despite my preparations- maybe the driveway is too long?
> 
> DGD dressed up as a character from the Grinch who Stole Christmas- not being familiar with this I have forgotten the name just that it involved a complex top knot. She was glad to take her hair down when she got home!
> DGD chose to be a Zombie.


She looks quite grown up Julie. Wow!! A few years makes such a difference. Great hair do and costume. I'm not familiar with the characters either but well done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> She looks quite grown up Julie. Wow!! A few years makes such a difference. Great hair do and costume. I'm not familiar with the characters either but well done.


 :sm24: Thanks Daralene! Bronwen went to quite a bit of effort to get it all right- they went Op. Shopping on Saturday to find her checked dress. She will be 15 next birthday- (January)


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> People always think their sweet dog would never attack and sadly that is how attacks happen. You could have been hurt trying to protect your dog. So glad you are ok.
> 
> The toilet gremlin is generally a fairly cheap fix except for the plumber, who isn't. Often one part of the chain isn't functioning right or a small part has worn out so that the plunger or stopper (name?) isn't fitting tightly and water is leaking out. Once in a while you can see what is wrong if it is the chain and just readjust it, but other parts mean you need new parts, which aren't that expensive. If you get new ones do all the toilets at the same time. Keeps from having to have separate plumber visits.


Good advice. I will, in time, have enough saved to replace all toilets, but as a "retiree" that doesn't fit my budget just now. Thanks for the kind advice. I could not see anything that I could fix myself, but am fortunate as I am a VIP customer having all my plumbing and AC and furnace under a protection plan so no cost for the otherwise $49.00 diagnostic visit. That will help.
Yes, you are correct in that I could have been injured by the big black lab. In retrospect I see that. At the time, with my own dog baying so loudly, it made things worse and all I could think was to protect her. Fortunately, the ammonia mix spray worked and the dog's owner was quick to get to the lab and grab him. Usually, when I go at noon, everyone else is having lunch and there is no one else in the park. Not so this time.
I like the wild socks. They turned out great.
Had the smoke alarm baying this morning so shall have Sis help me change the batteries as soon as I get some. It requires Energizer ultra lithium ones, and I have none. That will happen after the plumber puts in his appearance.
It is very dark and cold. I expect the trick or treaters will come early as they usually do each year. I shall put out the blue pumpkin, shows that I am doing non-gluten treats, and have the box of toothbrushes at the ready early.
Great Grinch costume on DGD Julie.


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

A friend of mine from Greece told me to put sprigs of mint in my spinach salad. It livened it up a bit. My yard has several old oaks and maples and the leaves are plentiful. I rake some of them in a small fenced area -- they'll be mulch by spring -- and the fellow who mows my lawn just mows the rest of the leaves for a few weeks and doesn't rake. I don't have to fertilize my lawn, I don't know a lot about grass. It may depend on the type of leaves and grass you have. Railyn, my heart goes out to you. You are going through what I dread, and I can only imagine your pain. I wish I could bear some of it for you. Try to stay busy, exercise, stay in touch with friends, play with your pets and eat oranges and bananas -- they all help me get through dark times.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sorlenna! Another question now about pumpkin seeds. Do you eat the entire thing or do you hull them? Pretty obvious I've never eaten any even though they are available in stores, LOL


Sorlenna said:


> We did some today! It's a regular pumpkin. Put them in a bowl of cold water to soak a bit. I just squeeze them through my fingers and throw the pulp away as I get it off. Then I spread them out wet on the baking sheet and salt them before baking. This time I used garlic salt and yum!


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

Are there blue pumpkins? Do you paint a regular pumpkin?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Repairman just left. Dryer fixed (thermostat) and thoroughly cleaned inside to the tune of $155. Still cheaper than a new dryer so I'm happy. Also, said the water line on the door of the fridge was frozen because the temp had been set too cold. He lowered it (no charge for that) and I told him if that didn't fix it I'd give him a call again. Very nice guy. Have put him in my phone for future needs.


That sounds a good repairman. They are little jewels when we find them :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MindyT said:


> I had a cuppa right afterward at a little shoppe!
> Soon it will be time for a small white wine and crackers!
> Thanks all again. What a great spot this KTP is. Especially for us folks whose brothers and sisters are far, far away and cannot get a hug. Friends like you folks are worth your weight in gold.
> Blessings to all


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those look fantastic KayeJo.


Poledra65 said:


> Okay, finished and ready for delivery in the morning.
> I really hope they fit and she loves them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I love this....I'm a Sagitarrius and it so fits....always trying something I'm not skilled enough to do...LOL....overthinking....and yes,
I love violet/purple!


KateB said:


> Did you see this on the main forum from Scottishlass? Thought it was funny![/quote


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I believe the character is perhaps Cindy Loo, the child that reaches out to the Grinch.


Cashmeregma said:


> She looks quite grown up Julie. Wow!! A few years makes such a difference. Great hair do and costume. I'm not familiar with the characters either but well done.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, finished and ready for delivery in the morning.
> I really hope they fit and she loves them.


I am not surprised she loved them. They are fabulous. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Dorothy, knitting is not the only thing of value with the Tea Party. This last month I had to put my husband of 48 years in a nursing home because of his Parkinson's He was falling a lot and I had to call the fire department to pick him up. That being said, I don't know what I would have done without my friends at the Tea Party. Their support means more than I can say. Several of the group have major personal or health issues and the Tea Party is safe place to talk and the encouragement is wonderful, Welcome to the Tea Party Marilyn aka Railyn


"Well said Marilyn". 
Quite a few of us KTP members have been through so many different circumstances, the passing of loved ones wether human or animal, many KTPers have been on wonderful trips and shown some of their photos during that time, renovations galore, lol! From whole houses to decorating cabinets. I'm sure Gwens ears are burning, lol!
We have a very talented young man Mathew who does amazing drawings and also pottery. We often comment on what we've had for whatever meal sometimes including photo's, this is an amazing group and like Marilyn said above, all is so true. So welcome to all the new KTPers from myself as well, visit us as often as time allows which reminds me I have to get finished so I can go grocery shopping. Have a great day.
Oops I nearly forgot to mention those who do and or help with our weekly summaries and dear Sam, where oh where he finds the time to find all the yummy recipes I truly don't know. Yep! We are a great team ????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

dmme said:


> Are there blue pumpkins? Do you paint a regular pumpkin?


It is one of those plastic pumpkins which sis painted aqua blue for me. I use it every year. Plugs in the outside outlet and then lights up the face. We have quite a few kids in my neighborhood with Crohn's disease so I try and let them know that they are not in trouble at my home.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, finished and ready for delivery in the morning.
> I really hope they fit and she loves them.


Taa Daa! Beautiful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Halloween has been and gone- and no-one came, despite my preparations- maybe the driveway is too long?
> 
> DGD dressed up as a character from the Grinch who Stole Christmas- not being familiar with this I have forgotten the name just that it involved a complex top knot. She was glad to take her hair down when she got home!
> DGD chose to be a Zombie.


Great picture Julie , Cindy Lou Who was the girl who caught the Grinch stealing christmas


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Good advice. I will, in time, have enough saved to replace all toilets, but as a "retiree" that doesn't fit my budget just now. Thanks for the kind advice. I could not see anything that I could fix myself, but am fortunate as I am a VIP customer having all my plumbing and AC and furnace under a protection plan so no cost for the otherwise $49.00 diagnostic visit. That will help.
> Yes, you are correct in that I could have been injured by the big black lab. In retrospect I see that. At the time, with my own dog baying so loudly, it made things worse and all I could think was to protect her. Fortunately, the ammonia mix spray worked and the dog's owner was quick to get to the lab and grab him. Usually, when I go at noon, everyone else is having lunch and there is no one else in the park. Not so this time.
> I like the wild socks. They turned out great.
> Had the smoke alarm baying this morning so shall have Sis help me change the batteries as soon as I get some. It requires Energizer ultra lithium ones, and I have none. That will happen after the plumber puts in his appearance.
> ...


The blue pumkin is a great idea , I used to just give sugar free , now Ive got some gluttonfree too . DIL got them for me


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

dmme said:


> A friend of mine from Greece told me to put sprigs of mint in my spinach salad. It livened it up a bit. My yard has several old oaks and maples and the leaves are plentiful. I rake some of them in a small fenced area -- they'll be mulch by spring -- and the fellow who mows my lawn just mows the rest of the leaves for a few weeks and doesn't rake. I don't have to fertilize my lawn, I don't know a lot about grass. It may depend on the type of leaves and grass you have. Railyn, my heart goes out to you. You are going through what I dread, and I can only imagine your pain. I wish I could bear some of it for you. Try to stay busy, exercise, stay in touch with friends, play with your pets and eat oranges and bananas -- they all help me get through dark times.


I use mint a lot , put it in my water too , I also like Dill on lots of things too but I think thats the Swede in me ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, fun seeing your DGD, I’m not familiar with the Grinch either. But she looks like she has done a great job.
Marilyn, thinking of you and Ray, hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Middle son has just been for a visit and brought us a gift which is now up on my newly painted wall 

On a grrrr note I've got one more small wall to paint in my hall, stairs and landing and I've run out of paint


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Middle son has just been for a visit and brought us a gift which is now up on my newly painted wall
> 
> On a grrrr note I've got one more small wall to paint in my hall, stairs and landing and I've run out of paint


How very thoughtful of him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful gift. Re: running out of paint.....I can so relate!

For the crochet folks, this was on FB....just love these.
https://www.etsy.com/shop/meinuxing?ref=l2-shopheader-name&search_query=santa&source=aw&utm_source=affiliate_window&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=us_location_buyer&awc=6220_1509461269_8944d9bfdbbf506f1f8d4fb13cd8eff7&utm_content=202819


Swedenme said:


> Middle son has just been for a visit and brought us a gift which is now up on my newly painted wall
> 
> On a grrrr note I've got one more small wall to paint in my hall, stairs and landing and I've run out of paint


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Halloween has been and gone- and no-one came, despite my preparations- maybe the driveway is too long?
> 
> DGD dressed up as a character from the Grinch who Stole Christmas- not being familiar with this I have forgotten the name just that it involved a complex top knot. She was glad to take her hair down when she got home!
> DGD chose to be a Zombie.


She looks great :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Middle son has just been for a visit and brought us a gift which is now up on my newly painted wall
> 
> On a grrrr note I've got one more small wall to paint in my hall, stairs and landing and I've run out of paint


A wonderful gift indeed. Helps to keep the spirit of the departed furbaby in the home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Repairman just left. Dryer fixed (thermostat) and thoroughly cleaned inside to the tune of $155. Still cheaper than a new dryer so I'm happy. Also, said the water line on the door of the fridge was frozen because the temp had been set too cold. He lowered it (no charge for that) and I told him if that didn't fix it I'd give him a call again. Very nice guy. Have put him in my phone for future needs.


???????? when does the furnace guy come? Hope that's not a big expensed


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Middle son has just been for a visit and brought us a gift which is now up on my newly painted wall
> 
> On a grrrr note I've got one more small wall to paint in my hall, stairs and landing and I've run out of paint


That looks great and it was really thoughtful of him to do that - obviously a well brought up boy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad things are fixed. It is always a worry when something "gives up the ghost." My two upstairs toilets have a poltergeist I fear. They are flushing themselves at any time they choose, night or day. I will have the plumber here between 10 and 2 tomorrow and hope it is a simple and inexpensive fix. Hate the water waste and increased water bill they will cause, not to mention the flushing waking us up in the middle of the night.
> Quick walk to the park only to have a big black lab, one of 3 dogs, unleashed, with their owners, running loose and the lab deciding he would attack Penny. Of course Penny did not help by straining at her collar and beagling loudly. I yelled " put the leashes on your dogs" but they didn't have any. Girls picked up the two little dogs while the black lab came for an attack. Fortunately, as he came for us I had my squirt bottle with ammonia and water at the ready and after 3 face squirts he halted enough for his man to come and grab him. I explained the leash law here to the owner who promised he would not bring the dogs to the park again without leashes for each of them. I hope this is so. Glad we got off with no physical damage.


I'm glad you got away with no harm, I don't understand why anyone with a cross dog would run around the city without a leash but some seem to think rules don't apply to them. There's a bylaw in our small town saying no pit bulls or Rottweilers but there are 2 Just down the alley from my son & no one will enforce the law.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> We had mice in the travel trailer. Tried everything possible. Then handyman told DH to spray the hole/s where the mice were crawling into after scaling the tires with this foam stuff. It came in an aerosol can I believe, and it expanded into whatever space one was trying to fill. Amazing. We either bought it at Ace Hdwe. or Home Depot or an RV store. Maybe even that RV section at Wal Mart. Anyway that was years ago, many, and no returns.


Yes, that expanding foam insulation is great stuff.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I've only had mint sauce when lamb was served. I had to eat lamb as a child that's mostly what my Mother baked, I remember pouring the mint sauce over the tiny piece of meat she made me eat. Think she cooked small white new potatoes and the mint sauce would go on them which tasted good too. I think my plate looked more like a mint sauce soup, lol!
> 
> My whole adult life I've never forced anyone to eat what they don't like. When my daughter was young she had one dish of whatever, I cooked whatever my husband wanted and if I didn't fancy whatever he was eating a cooked something different for myself, so mostly there was always 3 different main courses.
> Same for whenever we had company or entertained, always several different meats, vegetables etc.
> ...


I always say my DH is the worlds fussiest eater, doesn't like casseroles ????, likes beef & fish, will eat roast & fried chicken occasionally. Doesn't like pork as they ate too much of that when he was growing up & would eat potatoes twice every day???? I don't bother to cook things that he won't eat as I don't want to cook 2 different things unless we happen to have company then I do A few other things.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> LOL! We don't set a date to turn it on. We turn it on when we get cold. I could have done it myself, but I don't remember where the lever is on the furnace that I need to do something to, to switch from A/C to heat. I am toasty now, though I do have a blanket on my lap.


We sure don't set a date to turn on the furnace, it never gets turned off & probably runs at least once every month of the year. Supposed to go down to -17C/1F Thursday night so will have to find the cord to plug my car in soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Our RV has a totally sealed "basement" that has sealed cabinets/storage bays. The only place they can come in is from the engine compartment, and we can't get to the holes to seal them. We had thought about the expanding foam, but can't get around the engine in the places we need to to seal the holes in the firewall. No new traces today, and we have had some really chilly nights, though tomorrow night is to be the coldest yet, at 32°F, so we will see in a few days if I find "signs" of new activity. I just opened the boxes and put a bar on aluminum pie pans from the dollar store, and set one under the pedals in front of the driver's seat, one on the floor in front of the passenger seat, one on the counter between the sink and stove, one under DH's chair at the table, and one on the floor by my side of the bed. Covered front to back! Hope it continues to work. No traps set off, either.


My car had an insulation blanket on the hood & the mice made a terrible mess of that. DH cut a 1 litre oil jug down & fixed it under the hood with zip ties & keeps mouse bait in there, we've found dead mice under the hood but never inside the car. Maybe. You could try that too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

dmme said:


> Two replies: First, ghee is clarified butter (milk solids removed by boiling and straining). Several internet instructions for making it if you can't find it. It takes a while, though, not all of it active work. Ghee won't smoke at higher temps like butter. Second, some of the people talking about insurance co-pays are people I thought lived in Canada. Please excuse how provincial I am. I thought Canada had national insurance. Do they also have co-pays?


We pay nothing for healthcare -doctor visits, hospital stays, surgeries, etc but I do pay a % on my prescriptions, most are only $2-5 for 3 month supply. Unless we have extra insurance we do pay for ambulances, chiropractors, dental, massages, etc.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, finished and ready for delivery in the morning.
> I really hope they fit and she loves them.


They look great, I'm sure she will love them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats what i do to , my back goes into pain mode if i sit for too long too, especially in a straight back chair or in a car for too long


My back doesn't bother me very often but I skidded down the basement stairs many years ago & am sure I broke my tailbone, since then, sitting in the car gets to me at times. Amazingly, it never bothers me on the Harley, must be the different angle I sit at.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And I was just reading some tips on how to keep mosquitoes (mozzies we call them here) away....., they apparently hate mint! They are out in full force over here just now., I am going to spray some Listerine (mint mouthwash) around outdoor furniture. I might plant some mint also.


I tried the listerine but it didn't work for me but I have mint planted near the front door & I think it does help some. The screen door doesn't seal well but since having the mint there, I don't think as many of the little demons come in


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Be careful if you plant mint as it will take over your garden. I keep it growing in a pot.


No danger here, our winters keep most things in check????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Love it with newly dug baby potatoes! And a bit of butter.


Here, lots use dill & butter on new potatoes but I've never seen mint used


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Halloween has been and gone- and no-one came, despite my preparations- maybe the driveway is too long?
> 
> DGD dressed up as a character from the Grinch who Stole Christmas- not being familiar with this I have forgotten the name just that it involved a complex top knot. She was glad to take her hair down when she got home!
> DGD chose to be a Zombie.


I think that's Cindy Lou Who. GD loves that movies so I've seen parts just a few times????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

dmme said:


> A friend of mine from Greece told me to put sprigs of mint in my spinach salad. It livened it up a bit. My yard has several old oaks and maples and the leaves are plentiful. I rake some of them in a small fenced area -- they'll be mulch by spring -- and the fellow who mows my lawn just mows the rest of the leaves for a few weeks and doesn't rake. I don't have to fertilize my lawn, I don't know a lot about grass. It may depend on the type of leaves and grass you have. Railyn, my heart goes out to you. You are going through what I dread, and I can only imagine your pain. I wish I could bear some of it for you. Try to stay busy, exercise, stay in touch with friends, play with your pets and eat oranges and bananas -- they all help me get through dark times.


I couldn't begin to rake the leaves in my yard- about 2 acres, so unless I need some to much around something, they stay until spring & get run over by the mulching mower


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sorlenna! Another question now about pumpkin seeds. Do you eat the entire thing or do you hull them? Pretty obvious I've never eaten any even though they are available in stores, LOL


I just eat the inside, like sunflower seeds.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Middle son has just been for a visit and brought us a gift which is now up on my newly painted wall
> 
> On a grrrr note I've got one more small wall to paint in my hall, stairs and landing and I've run out of paint


That's great. Hope you can get more paint, seems like that always happens


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

dmme said:


> Are there blue pumpkins? Do you paint a regular pumpkin?


I've seen photos of blue pumpkins but they aren't very blue, more grey- green

https://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p4712.m570.l1311.R5.TR11.TRC1.A0.H0.Xblue+pumpkin.TRS0&_nkw=blue+pumpkin+seeds&_sacat=0


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Middle son has just been for a visit and brought us a gift which is now up on my newly painted wall
> 
> On a grrrr note I've got one more small wall to paint in my hall, stairs and landing and I've run out of paint


Very precious.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely gift Sonja.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm Scorpio so now I'll look at rusty red color and see if I do like it!! Thanks, that was fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Middle son has just been for a visit and brought us a gift which is now up on my newly painted wall
> 
> On a grrrr note I've got one more small wall to paint in my hall, stairs and landing and I've run out of paint


Beautiful photos of Mishka. A wonderful gift from you son.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good advice. I will, in time, have enough saved to replace all toilets, but as a "retiree" that doesn't fit my budget just now. Thanks for the kind advice. I could not see anything that I could fix myself, but am fortunate as I am a VIP customer having all my plumbing and AC and furnace under a protection plan so no cost for the otherwise $49.00 diagnostic visit. That will help.
> Yes, you are correct in that I could have been injured by the big black lab. In retrospect I see that. At the time, with my own dog baying so loudly, it made things worse and all I could think was to protect her. Fortunately, the ammonia mix spray worked and the dog's owner was quick to get to the lab and grab him. Usually, when I go at noon, everyone else is having lunch and there is no one else in the park. Not so this time.
> I like the wild socks. They turned out great.
> Had the smoke alarm baying this morning so shall have Sis help me change the batteries as soon as I get some. It requires Energizer ultra lithium ones, and I have none. That will happen after the plumber puts in his appearance.
> ...


I think she does a very good Grinchy face! 
It really is one of Murphy's Laws that things are needing replacing/fixing now you are on a retirement income!
Long way to go on the dark cold days. I had no Trick or Treaters turn up, at all- maybe as I said already the driveway defeated them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dmme said:


> A friend of mine from Greece told me to put sprigs of mint in my spinach salad. It livened it up a bit. My yard has several old oaks and maples and the leaves are plentiful. I rake some of them in a small fenced area -- they'll be mulch by spring -- and the fellow who mows my lawn just mows the rest of the leaves for a few weeks and doesn't rake. I don't have to fertilize my lawn, I don't know a lot about grass. It may depend on the type of leaves and grass you have. Railyn, my heart goes out to you. You are going through what I dread, and I can only imagine your pain. I wish I could bear some of it for you. Try to stay busy, exercise, stay in touch with friends, play with your pets and eat oranges and bananas -- they all help me get through dark times.


I have made a cooling Raita for a hot curry from Mint leaves, grated cucumber, and yoghurt- it is worth almost making as a dip!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoohoo! Marla and I went into Scottsbluff and dropped off the socks so that the lady can collect them when it's convenient, that is a relief. I have to get her other pair done but don't have a timeline perse, I'll get them done in the next couple weeks as it's an easy order but I don't have to have them done by any set date like the first pair. 
Now I need a bite of lunch before knit group.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I believe the character is perhaps Cindy Loo, the child that reaches out to the Grinch.


That could be it! (her)


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning all, we had some trick or treaters come knocking, obviously didn’t read my sign I put up. We all yelled out go away nobody’s home!
I think summers arrived, we had a good 23C of warmth yesterday afternoon very nice. Picked up my cousin and headed back but it took ages due to the Tongan community celebrating a big win at the rugby league world games. They drive round with their flag decorated cars and it caused quite a traffic jam but all in good fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great picture Julie , Cindy Lou Who was the girl who caught the Grinch stealing christmas


I must ask to have a look at the story, if I ever get down to see them. The plan is they will go to Australia next year, but no plans to visit their nanaj, who feels very grumpy about that.
:sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The blue pumkin is a great idea , I used to just give sugar free , now Ive got some gluttonfree too . DIL got them for me


I do love your gluttons, Sonja! thanks for the giggle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, fun seeing your DGD, I'm not familiar with the Grinch either. But she looks like she has done a great job.
> Marilyn, thinking of you and Ray, hugs.


Hopefully not too much in breach of family ethics- I felt it would be very hard to identify her- her hair was so different from normal!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> How very thoughtful of him.


That was exactly my thought- lovely shots of her.
Nuisance about running out of paint.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> She looks great :sm24:


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here, lots use dill & butter on new potatoes but I've never seen mint used


Would recommend you try it Bonnie- I put it in just before they finish boiling- I reckon the flavour is stronger then!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was out yesterday picking up all the leaves , i dont have any large trees in my garden but the neighbour to the back of me has right up to my fence and the land to the side of me has too , somehow the leaves all end up in my garden , this is the second time ive picked them up and there are still more to come down it was nice sunny weather so i decided to tidy up the garden before the cold comes


Don't you just love the way that always seems to work out, they have the trees, you get the work?
Thank goodness today is much nicer than yesterday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look great Kaye Jo . She will love them


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> They look great, I'm sure she will love them. Such a pretty combination of colours.


Thank you. I do love the colors, I will do something with those together again, I'm sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great job, Kaye. :sm11:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think that's Cindy Lou Who. GD loves that movies so I've seen parts just a few times????


That seems to be the concensus!(sp?)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have made a cooling Raita for a hot curry from Mint leaves, grated cucumber, and yoghurt- it is worth almost making as a dip!


Mint try a dip 
look what typed up instead of might , I think my ipad is messing with me ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> What's not to love? They look great! :sm09:


 :sm04: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Did you see this on the main forum from Scottishlass? Thought it was funny!


I hang my head and blush, Leo fits. lol It's hard to see it in print. :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mint try a dip
> look what typed up instead of might , I think my ipad is messing with me ????


I am so glad not to have a rampant spell check!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cancer sort of fitted. Sort of.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Halloween has been and gone- and no-one came, despite my preparations- maybe the driveway is too long?
> 
> DGD dressed up as a character from the Grinch who Stole Christmas- not being familiar with this I have forgotten the name just that it involved a complex top knot. She was glad to take her hair down when she got home!
> DGD chose to be a Zombie.


Cindy Lou Who. 
So cute, one of the hairdressers saw this morning was dressed as Cindy Lou Who also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> If she doesn't it must be her, not the socks; they are gorgeous!!!


Lol!! Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, wonderful socks.


Thank you, I think I just second guess myself too much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Mint try a dip
> look what typed up instead of might , I think my ipad is messing with me ????


I love it :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Finished one Strong heel—named after Gerdine Crawford-Strong published in Knitter’s Magazine in Fall 2003. -It’s very easy and no picking up stitches. The color striping is uninterrupred and that’s why I like it for DGD knee socks which are top down. I’ll do the other one and then rejoin doing them both at the same time to the toes.

I have to now figure out which heel for the toe up pair for the other DGD—she has a thicker wider foot; maybe I’ll try a Fleegle.

The heel with reinforced flap and gusset is probably a “stronger” heel for the heavy users like my DH.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Cindy Lou Who.
> So cute, one of the hairdressers saw this morning was dressed as Cindy Lou Who also.


 :sm24:
Bronwen kindly posted this so I could see what they were aiming for!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's great. Hope you can get more paint, seems like that always happens


The paint was bought before last christmas so fingers crossed they still sell it and hopefully in a smaller tin


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must ask to have a look at the story, if I ever get down to see them. The plan is they will go to Australia next year, but no plans to visit their nanaj, who feels very grumpy about that.
> :sm24:


Sorry to here that Julie


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> Bronwen kindly posted this so I could see what they were aiming for!


I think that they did a great job making your GD look like her,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do love your gluttons, Sonja! thanks for the giggle!


Its good to laugh ????
Keyboard is driving me insane , it wont automatically give me a capital I , keeps changing my words and not putting a space between words , Im wondering if touch screen needs a good clean , keep forgetting to do it when its turned off


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to here that Julie


I missed that, Julie. I am sorry that they are not visiting you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Middle son has just been for a visit and brought us a gift which is now up on my newly painted wall
> 
> On a grrrr note I've got one more small wall to paint in my hall, stairs and landing and I've run out of paint


What a lovely idea. What a thoughtful gift. 
How annoying to run out of paint at this stage, but I'm sure you'll have it finished before long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to here that Julie


It is not ideal, Sonja. I wonder if I go unforgiven for moving away from Christchurch back in 1992. Bronwen does not particularly like Samoans may be another factor. But Fale of course is 3000 miles away, so that should not be part of the reason any longer. Dysfunctional families inevitably have problems. If my life span equals my Mother's she will be in a state perhaps of regret in only 4 years. The difficult relationship between me and Peter (SIL) does not help- he is only 9 years younger than me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I think that they did a great job making your GD look like her,


DGD had to do much of it herself, I think, I am not sure if Bronwen managed to get off work early to help her!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its good to laugh ????
> Keyboard is driving me insane , it wont automatically give me a capital I , keeps changing my words and not putting a space between words , Im wondering if touch screen needs a good clean , keep forgetting to do it when its turned off


Not having an I-pad nor tablet of any sort, I really don't know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I missed that, Julie. I am sorry that they are not visiting you.


I was rather peeved when I first was told. I have found a book on identifying Australian birds which will be part of a gift, either Christmas or DGD's next birthday, hopefully making a pointed comment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Breaking news, car ramming and gun incident in New York.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Middle son has just been for a visit and brought us a gift which is now up on my newly painted wall
> 
> On a grrrr note I've got one more small wall to paint in my hall, stairs and landing and I've run out of paint


Very thoughtful gift.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 15 year old from across the street came over looking for clothes to use for Halloween, I think I got her all set, then printed out a pattern for a knit headband for her too. lol I am her Halloween costume store. lolol Last year she was here too, the year before I managed to knit her younger sister a racoon hat the night before Halloween, bulky yarn works wonders.


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry to hear that Tami.


Most is due to the arthritis in my knees, but some due to low back issues. As long as I am in good adjustment it isn't bad and doesn't hurt.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> On balance it has been a really nice day here- I have a friend further to the north in Glen Eden- she says it was really windy over there, but not here!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> thank you, I have been told it looks like I am up to some mischief.


You look great, and who says being up to mischief is a bad thing? :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Most is due to the arthritis in my knees, but some due to low back issues. As long as I am in good adjustment it isn't bad and doesn't hurt.


Will you tough it out with the knees? Or go for replacement at some point? I am glad my knees are Okay so far.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, finished and ready for delivery in the morning.
> I really hope they fit and she loves them.


Cool socks! They would go great with my witch leggings!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats what i do to , my back goes into pain mode if i sit for too long too, especially in a straight back chair or in a car for too long


I wiggle a lot!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Yesterday was DGD1 first day as an EMT/ambulance driver. No calls out so did lots of paperwork to my understanding.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And I was just reading some tips on how to keep mosquitoes (mozzies we call them here) away....., they apparently hate mint! They are out in full force over here just now., I am going to spray some Listerine (mint mouthwash) around outdoor furniture. I might plant some mint also.


You can use even the cheap mouth wash for that! Of course it doesn't late a long time but it does work!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Furnace guy was here at noon. Thinks it is the control panel and I asked that before he orders the part he let me know the cost.
To me that items sounds as if it could be pricey. He will call once he get the price. Crossing my fingers.


Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????? when does the furnace guy come? Hope that's not a big expensed


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Halloween has been and gone- and no-one came, despite my preparations- maybe the driveway is too long?
> 
> DGD dressed up as a character from the Grinch who Stole Christmas- not being familiar with this I have forgotten the name just that it involved a complex top knot. She was glad to take her hair down when she got home!
> DGD chose to be a Zombie.


CindyLou Who!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Yesterday was DGD1 first day as an EMT/ambulance driver. No calls out so did lots of paperwork to my understanding.


Does that mean she is a Paramedic? Or just a Driver?- don't know how your system works!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks Daralene! Bronwen went to quite a bit of effort to get it all right- they went Op. Shopping on Saturday to find her checked dress. She will be 15 next birthday- (January)


A very creative costume! What a great idea.

Arriana is going as a rainbow with DD going as a cloud. I will have to see if I can snag a pic from Facebook.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> CindyLou Who!!!!


Everyone agrees on that point- including Bronwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> A very creative costume! What a great idea.
> 
> Arriana is going as a rainbow with DD going as a cloud. I will have to see if I can snag a pic from Facebook.


That is what I did, too!

Oh and thanks!

(I have a bad habit of answering half a post!)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

dmme said:


> Are there blue pumpkins? Do you paint a regular pumpkin?


The craft stores here have real colored artificial pumpkins for the Gluten free display. You can also get the traditional orange artificial pumpkins.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Middle son has just been for a visit and brought us a gift which is now up on my newly painted wall
> 
> On a grrrr note I've got one more small wall to paint in my hall, stairs and landing and I've run out of paint


Love the photos. Sorry you ran out of paint.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We sure don't set a date to turn on the furnace, it never gets turned off & probably runs at least once every month of the year. Supposed to go down to -17C/1F Thursday night so will have to find the cord to plug my car in soon


Yikes! Glad we don't stay that cold. Better find it before you need it.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Does that mean she is a Paramedic? Or just a Driver?- don't know how your system works![/quot
> 
> All emergency medical technicians are responsible for rushing to the scene of crisis and can perform basic life-saving techniques, including:
> Patient assessment.
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Furnace guy was here at noon. Thinks it is the control panel and I asked that before he orders the part he let me know the cost.
> To me that items sounds as if it could be pricey. He will call once he get the price. Crossing my fingers.


Hoping it is something simple, like a new thermostat. Wise that you asked for the price before going ahead with the repair. Saves pricey surprises.
Almost 1500 hours and still no sign of my plumber. Called and was assured I was next in line after he finished the current job he was on. I am thinking that he won't be here today after all. The kids start coming, usually, even before the dinner hour. 
They have caught the gunman who killed a Chinese Univ. of Utah student in SLC today. Comforting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My car had an insulation blanket on the hood & the mice made a terrible mess of that. DH cut a 1 litre oil jug down & fixed it under the hood with zip ties & keeps mouse bait in there, we've found dead mice under the hood but never inside the car. Maybe. You could try that too


We were told to never put mouse bait in or near the RV. Dad had to have the roof of his redone a few years before he died. The dealership called to change his appointment because they had an RV come in with horrendous odor of something dead. It turns out they had put De-con (mouse bait) in to keep the mice out over winter. What it did was call the mice, which then found a way in to the otherwise sealed undercarriage and died. Had to wear hazmat suits to take everything apart and get rid of the dead mice.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My grandson has just begun his clinicals in his final training to be a paramedic. He says he wants to do that for awhile then continue in medical school to be a doctor but do research. We shall see what the future brings. The picture of your DGD is really nice; so young looking!


EJS said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean she is a Paramedic? Or just a Driver?- don't know how your system works![/quot
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean she is a Paramedic? Or just a Driver?- don't know how your system works![/quot
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We pay nothing for healthcare -doctor visits, hospital stays, surgeries, etc but I do pay a % on my prescriptions, most are only $2-5 for 3 month supply. Unless we have extra insurance we do pay for ambulances, chiropractors, dental, massages, etc.


But you do pay taxes, correct, that pays for the "free" health care?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hoping it is something simple, like a new thermostat. Wise that you asked for the price before going ahead with the repair. Saves pricey surprises.
> Almost 1500 hours and still no sign of my plumber. Called and was assured I was next in line after he finished the current job he was on. I am thinking that he won't be here today after all. The kids start coming, usually, even before the dinner hour.
> They have caught the gunman who killed a Chinese Univ. of Utah student in SLC today. Comforting.


Oh boy, more guns.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully not too much in breach of family ethics- I felt it would be very hard to identify her- her hair was so different from normal!


I don't think there should be a problem with it. It's a great side view of her and her hairstyle, but I don't see any identifiable features.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> Bronwen kindly posted this so I could see what they were aiming for!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will you tough it out with the knees? Or go for replacement at some point? I am glad my knees are Okay so far.


I will probably eventually need replacement, but 4 years ago had the synvisc injections in both knees. They told me, if I was lucky, it would last 6 months. I have not needed any more injections! You can have them several times before they eventually no longer do any good. There just isn't much of the fluid left that cushions between.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Yesterday was DGD1 first day as an EMT/ambulance driver. No calls out so did lots of paperwork to my understanding.


Congratulations to her!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Furnace guy was here at noon. Thinks it is the control panel and I asked that before he orders the part he let me know the cost.
> To me that items sounds as if it could be pricey. He will call once he get the price. Crossing my fingers.


Hopefully it won't be more than $100. We just had to replace the circuit board in the rental furnace. DH had someone he works with that does it on the side do it and we only had to pay $75 for it. Don't know if he charged us a service call or not.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Does that mean she is a Paramedic? Or just a Driver?- don't know how your system works!


A paramedic has more training and authority than an EMT. Both can treat, and both can drive.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what I did, too!
> 
> Oh and thanks!
> 
> (I have a bad habit of answering half a post!)


Me too sometimes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hoping it is something simple, like a new thermostat. Wise that you asked for the price before going ahead with the repair. Saves pricey surprises.
> Almost 1500 hours and still no sign of my plumber. Called and was assured I was next in line after he finished the current job he was on. I am thinking that he won't be here today after all. The kids start coming, usually, even before the dinner hour.
> They have caught the gunman who killed a Chinese Univ. of Utah student in SLC today. Comforting.


Hope the plumber comes soon. Glad to hear they caught the gunman


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't think there should be a problem with it. It's a great side view of her and her hairstyle, but I don't see any identifiable features.


That was what I thought- hard to say one would identify her from this!

Height for instance, would be an absolute guess.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I will probably eventually need replacement, but 4 years ago had the synvisc injections in both knees. They told me, if I was lucky, it would last 6 months. I have not needed any more injections! You can have them several times before they eventually no longer do any good. There just isn't much of the fluid left that cushions between.


Glad it has helped, and that is great you've not had to repeat it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> A paramedic has more training and authority than an EMT. Both can treat, and both can drive.


 :sm24:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Tami,Ohio
I had Sinvysc 3 years ago in left knee and cortisone in right and no more either.
Both are miracles as far as I am concerned.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi came over this afternoon in flips and socks. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Shoes, socks, leggings; I do not like cold!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> Yesterday was DGD1 first day as an EMT/ambulance driver. No calls out so did lots of paperwork to my understanding.


You have a beautiful granddaughter Evelyn , she looks like you , Hope she really enjoys her new job


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so do i - it's always nice to put a face to a name. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Lol, we used to in Alaska.
> Cold feet are not fun, and they start to hurt.
> By the way, I love your new avatar.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they tell me i make too much with my medicare. i would like them to live on what i make for a couple of months and see how they fare. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Did you ever check to see if you qualified for dual Medicaid & Medicare?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This morning when talking to my cousin Pam, we swapped recipes etc and reminded me of a yummy dessert my mum got from Scotland when she visited.
It’s very easy and rather yummy.

Scottish Chocolate Cream Dessert.
4oz fresh breadcrumbs
5 tb drinking chocolate or cocoa powder
2 dessert spoons instant coffee granules
4oz raw sugar granules
3/4 pint cream

Mix crumbs, coffee, chocolate, and sugar in a bowl until combined.
Beat cream until whipped.
Put 1/3 of cream into a glass serving bowl cover with half dry mixture and press down.
Repeat layers finishing with cream on top.
Decorate with shaved chocolate or hail and chill for 12 hours before serving.

It’s nice and crunchy and people wonder what the crunch is.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Tami,Ohio
> I had Sinvysc 3 years ago in left knee and cortisone in right and no more either.
> Both are miracles as far as I am concerned.


I'm glad you are doing so well with it. I can't do cortisone. Before I became diabetic I had a cortisone shot in my shoulder. Dr didn't ask until after he gave it to me if I was. Not then, but strong family history. It sent my sugar to 145 and didn't budge for 3 months. All for nothing as it didn't work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi came over this afternoon in flips and socks. --- sam


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> This morning when talking to my cousin Pam, we swapped recipes etc and reminded me of a yummy dessert my mum got from Scotland when she visited.
> It's very easy and rather yummy.
> 
> Scottish Chocolate Cream Dessert.
> ...


Yum!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Chili cooking for dinner. Corn bread already out of the oven. The light is on, candy ready for the trick or treaters we will no get!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> My grandson has just begun his clinicals in his final training to be a paramedic. He says he wants to do that for awhile then continue in medical school to be a doctor but do research. We shall see what the future brings. The picture of your DGD is really nice; so young looking!


She is 18


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they look great kaye - what a beautiful pair of socks. she has a few screws loose if she doesn't like them. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, finished and ready for delivery in the morning.
> I really hope they fit and she loves them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

EJS said:


> Yesterday was DGD1 first day as an EMT/ambulance driver. No calls out so did lots of paperwork to my understanding.


She is pretty and doing such a worthwhile job.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mother used to make creamed new red potatoes - so good. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Love it with newly dug baby potatoes! And a bit of butter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - did the furnace man ever make it? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I love this....I'm a Sagitarrius and it so fits....always trying something I'm not skilled enough to do...LOL....overthinking....and yes,
> I love violet/purple!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are very cute gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> What a wonderful gift. Re: running out of paint.....I can so relate!
> 
> For the crochet folks, this was on FB....just love these.
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/meinuxing?ref=l2-shopheader-name&search_query=santa&source=aw&utm_source=affiliate_window&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=us_location_buyer&awc=6220_1509461269_8944d9bfdbbf506f1f8d4fb13cd8eff7&utm_content=202819


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

Isn't some law of physics or nature or something, that you will always get 1 quart too little or a gallon too much? About the knees -- I am so sorry. I'm glad you can get the shots though I'm sure they're not much fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very pretty girl. --- sam



EJS said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean she is a Paramedic? Or just a Driver?- don't know how your system works![/quot
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> mother used to make creamed new red potatoes - so good. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, finished and ready for delivery in the morning.
> I really hope they fit and she loves them.


 :sm24: Terrific!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Did you see this on the main forum from Scottishlass? Thought it was funny!


I'm Taurus and it fits me perfectly, even down to my favorite color!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

dmme said:


> Isn't some law of physics or nature or something, that you will always get 1 quart too little or a gallon too much? About the knees -- I am so sorry. I'm glad you can get the shots though I'm sure they're not much fun.


For me, they weren't. My cousin and aunt both had them and said it was no big deal.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope the plumber comes soon. Glad to hear they caught the gunman


Sad to say, plumber never came, called and had an emergency that was worse than mine. We will try again Friday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dmme said:


> A friend of mine from Greece told me to put sprigs of mint in my spinach salad. It livened it up a bit. My yard has several old oaks and maples and the leaves are plentiful. I rake some of them in a small fenced area -- they'll be mulch by spring -- and the fellow who mows my lawn just mows the rest of the leaves for a few weeks and doesn't rake. I don't have to fertilize my lawn, I don't know a lot about grass. It may depend on the type of leaves and grass you have. Railyn, my heart goes out to you. You are going through what I dread, and I can only imagine your pain. I wish I could bear some of it for you. Try to stay busy, exercise, stay in touch with friends, play with your pets and eat oranges and bananas -- they all help me get through dark times.


We do the same thing with the leaves, they disappear before spring and a natural fertilizer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those look fantastic KayeJo.


Thank you, we took them in and dropped them off, I sent her a text to let her know and then tried to call her just in case she doesn't do text messages but it just rang and rang.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Taa Daa! Beautiful.


Thank you! Now on to the next project. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The blue pumkin is a great idea , I used to just give sugar free , now Ive got some gluttonfree too . DIL got them for me


Glutton free is always a good thing. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Middle son has just been for a visit and brought us a gift which is now up on my newly painted wall
> 
> On a grrrr note I've got one more small wall to paint in my hall, stairs and landing and I've run out of paint


What a very lovely and thoughtful gift. 
I hate running out of paint.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They look great, I'm sure she will love them.


Thank you, fingers crossed, I haven't heard from her yet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, the chaos has begun. lol We have trick or treaters. Ryssa keeps sneaking out the door so I have to just pick her up when I answer the door and hold her. She really needs a costume next year. lol
Now to go try to make some dinner real quick.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, very thoughtful and loving gift from your son.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sorlenna! Another question now about pumpkin seeds. Do you eat the entire thing or do you hull them? Pretty obvious I've never eaten any even though they are available in stores, LOL


Some people hull, but we eat the whole thing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

EJS, your DGD is beautiful and looks just like you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

dmme said:


> A friend of mine from Greece told me to put sprigs of mint in my spinach salad. It livened it up a bit. My yard has several old oaks and maples and the leaves are plentiful. I rake some of them in a small fenced area -- they'll be mulch by spring -- and the fellow who mows my lawn just mows the rest of the leaves for a few weeks and doesn't rake. I don't have to fertilize my lawn, I don't know a lot about grass. It may depend on the type of leaves and grass you have. Railyn, my heart goes out to you. You are going through what I dread, and I can only imagine your pain. I wish I could bear some of it for you. Try to stay busy, exercise, stay in touch with friends, play with your pets and eat oranges and bananas -- they all help me get through dark times.


We always mowed our leaves and left them. It's good for the grass, as they compost and feed the soil.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finished one Strong heel-named after Gerdine Crawford-Strong published in Knitter's Magazine in Fall 2003. -It's very easy and no picking up stitches. The color striping is uninterrupred and that's why I like it for DGD knee socks which are top down. I'll do the other one and then rejoin doing them both at the same time to the toes.
> 
> I have to now figure out which heel for the toe up pair for the other DGD-she has a thicker wider foot; maybe I'll try a Fleegle.
> 
> The heel with reinforced flap and gusset is probably a "stronger" heel for the heavy users like my DH.


Great information, thank you. I'm going to look it up and bookmark it to try sometime.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> Bronwen kindly posted this so I could see what they were aiming for!


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Middle son has just been for a visit and brought us a gift which is now up on my newly painted wall
> 
> On a grrrr note I've got one more small wall to paint in my hall, stairs and landing and I've run out of paint


Oh, what a lovely memorial. Blessings.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Saw eye doc got appointments for cataract surgeries on both eyes. Luckily follow up appointments can be done here in Ridgecrest. Yeah.
Got a bathrobe, 3 pair jeans, socks and dog shampoo at TJMax or Ross. We also went to Trader Joe’s. Al went to Costco while I was at eye doc. Was going to go to sangha, but fading fast.

Knit about 3’ on moss stitch scarf while riding in car.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Chili cooking for dinner. Corn bread already out of the oven. The light is on, candy ready for the trick or treaters we will no get!


We always have chili and cornbread for Halloween... I had a mishap with the garlic salt today, though...threw some potatoes in and that helped.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Saw eye doc got appointments for cataract surgeries on both eyes. Luckily follow up appointments can be done here in Ridgecrest. Yeah.
> Got a bathrobe, 3 pair jeans, socks and dog shampoo at TJMax or Ross. We also went to Trader Joe's. Al went to Costco while I was at eye doc. Was going to go to sangha, but fading fast.
> 
> Knit about 3' on moss stitch scarf while riding in car.


Wonderful! You will be seeing much better soon!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Cool socks! They would go great with my witch leggings!


LOL!! Yes they would, those are great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Yesterday was DGD1 first day as an EMT/ambulance driver. No calls out so did lots of paperwork to my understanding.


She's a lovely girl!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Furnace guy was here at noon. Thinks it is the control panel and I asked that before he orders the part he let me know the cost.
> To me that items sounds as if it could be pricey. He will call once he get the price. Crossing my fingers.


Keeping my fingers crossed that it's not as bad a price as it sounds like it might be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> A very creative costume! What a great idea.
> 
> Arriana is going as a rainbow with DD going as a cloud. I will have to see if I can snag a pic from Facebook.


Awe!! That sounds adorable. 
Carly called me and said that she's a gumball machine, I told her I want pictures. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> they look great kaye - what a beautiful pair of socks. she has a few screws loose if she doesn't like them. --- sam


Lol!! Thank you Sam.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: Terrific!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:



> Sad to say, plumber never came, called and had an emergency that was worse than mine. We will try again Friday.


That's too bad, I sure hope he can get there early Friday and not be too difficult a fix.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Some people hull, but we eat the whole thing.


I eat the whole thing too. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Saw eye doc got appointments for cataract surgeries on both eyes. Luckily follow up appointments can be done here in Ridgecrest. Yeah.
> Got a bathrobe, 3 pair jeans, socks and dog shampoo at TJMax or Ross. We also went to Trader Joe's. Al went to Costco while I was at eye doc. Was going to go to sangha, but fading fast.
> 
> Knit about 3' on moss stitch scarf while riding in car.


Great that you've got the appointments, great that the follow ups will be done locally. 
I'm pooped too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL!!! I just told a child "Happy Easter"!! Dear Lord, I'm more tired than I thought. lololol The mom just laughed and said she's been there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great information, thank you. I'm going to look it up and bookmark it to try sometime.


I'll PM or email the instructions.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll PM or email the instructions.


Cool, thank you. 
Those look great!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone I've been checking in sometimes and reading the sumaries. Well it looks like another summer is over but now that the weather is cold I feel more like staying inside where it's warm My daughter picked a large bucket of apples fro our Cortalnd apple tree at our house where my son stays. I had fun cutting them up thiking about applesauce and pies, yum.
Welcome to the new ones! I hope you enjoy this group. I'm going to keep reading to catch up ohio Joy, I still want to visit Elm when ever you all get settled or if you need help just pm me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone I've been checking in sometimes and reading the sumaries. Well it looks like another summer is over but now that the weather is cold I feel more like staying inside where it's warm My daughter picked a large bucket of apples fro our Cortalnd apple tree at our house where my son stays. I had fun cutting them up thiking about applesauce and pies, yum.
> Welcome to the new ones! I hope you enjoy this group. I'm going to keep reading to catch up ohio Joy, I still want to visit Elm when ever you all get settled or if you need help just pm me.


Apple pie, yum! 
Great to see you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Saw eye doc got appointments for cataract surgeries on both eyes. Luckily follow up appointments can be done here in Ridgecrest. Yeah.
> Got a bathrobe, 3 pair jeans, socks and dog shampoo at TJMax or Ross. We also went to Trader Joe's. Al went to Costco while I was at eye doc. Was going to go to sangha, but fading fast.
> 
> Knit about 3' on moss stitch scarf while riding in car.


You got a lot accomplished!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We always have chili and cornbread for Halloween... I had a mishap with the garlic salt today, though...threw some potatoes in and that helped.


Oops! Chili just sounded good, though when the kids were little and we would go trick or treating with friends, we often had chili.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Yes they would, those are great!


 :sm24: DH rarely comments on what I wear, but that was the first thing he noticed when he came home! He got a good laugh out of them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe!! That sounds adorable.
> Carly called me and said that she's a gumball machine, I told her I want pictures. lol


Cute!
Well, you get to see this twice. The first time it added the attachment it told me it lost Connection. So I did it again and can't delete the second one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! I just told a child "Happy Easter"!! Dear Lord, I'm more tired than I thought. lololol The mom just laughed and said she's been there.


 :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm24: DH rarely comments on what I wear, but that was the first thing he noticed when he came home! He got a good laugh out of them.


 :sm23:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone I've been checking in sometimes and reading the sumaries. Well it looks like another summer is over but now that the weather is cold I feel more like staying inside where it's warm My daughter picked a large bucket of apples fro our Cortalnd apple tree at our house where my son stays. I had fun cutting them up thiking about applesauce and pies, yum.
> Welcome to the new ones! I hope you enjoy this group. I'm going to keep reading to catch up ohio Joy, I still want to visit Elm when ever you all get settled or if you need help just pm me.


Thanks for the offer of help, Nonnie.

I'd love to have you visit. We could possibly be moving into the new site (only a few blocks from the current Elm site). Unfortunately for me, I never know when I'm going to need help because I'm short-handed. By that time of the day, I'm at Elm without access to means to send you a PM. We are the only part of Take Flight's functions remaining there; and in less than a few weeks, we expect to join the GED class and the front office staff at the new site. Susan and her staff are currently working from home or face-to-face with peers or clients.

Also, in about 2 weeks she will be overseeing the replacement of the old roofing shingles at the veterans' home she was given by a local family foundation to provide a long-term home for veterans, not just transitional living space where they might stay for a rather short time. One of the local stores, Lowe's or Home Depot, somebody, donated nearly 100 bales of roofing shingles several months ago. That got put on hold when the Warren Family Mission, which supplied nearly all of the food items used to feed our folks, got really tight-fisted regarding the kinds and amounts of foodstuffs provided to Elm. Susan is convinced that the guy at the top of that group wanted to force us out or to force our regulars to come to him in desperation to keep from starving. Then we would have no need to keep the building and property which would revert to him.

He has the option of first refusal before she can sell it, and he may get a potful of money in return by selling. But, the building is in such decrepit and less-than-code standards that he may not realize the money-pit he has on his hands. It is in the same deplorable state he deeded it to Susan in at the beginning of Take Flight's stepping out into the community as a non-profit entity.

God is moving in weird and unexpected ways to get all aspects of Take Flight into the new site and out of the dangerous neighborhood we are now in and on to a safer and closer location in the main business section of the city of Warren, our County seat for those of you not familiar with NE Ohio. The newer Veterans' administration building is across the street from us and the building directly to the east of us houses many of the city's admin and/or social agencies. There is a bar (which doesn't open until we are closed) to the west of us and a store-front church (which handles a clothing ministry) immediately to the east of us. The church is looking forward to serving our population and meeting their needs in this area of their need.

It is mind-boggling to watch how God is working out the details for us.

Hope to get to see you soon, Nonnie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Cute!
> Well, you get to see this twice. The first time it added the attachment it told me it lost Connection. So I did it again and can't delete the second one.


Awe!!!! How cute are they!!! Worth seeing twice. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oops! Chili just sounded good, though when the kids were little and we would go trick or treating with friends, we often had chili.


I think I'll put another can of tomato sauce in to see if that does the trick. Boy I was mad at myself for being in a hurry and making that dumb mistake.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, thank you.
KayeJo, thank you, hope you get good nights sleep.
Jeanette, beautiful sock, love all the happy colors, nice heel.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You got a lot accomplished!


Thank you. It is an hour and a half drive each way. Kinda fun knitting with larger needles. All I've been doing for awhile is socks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, thank you.
> KayeJo, thank you, hope you get good nights sleep.
> Jeanette, beautiful sock, love all the happy colors, nice heel.


Thank you, you also. I'm heading that way in a few minutes, haven't had any kids stop for about 45min so I closed up the house, I've been watching Stan vs. Evil, it's not too bad, kind of hokey like the old B movies from the 60's. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, you also. I'm heading that way in a few minutes, haven't had any kids stop for about 45min so I closed up the house, I've been watching Stan vs. Evil, it's not too bad, kind of hokey like the old B movies from the 60's. lol


I watched Tremors again over the weekend. Love that campy monster movie.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Cute!
> Well, you get to see this twice. The first time it added the attachment it told me it lost Connection. So I did it again and can't delete the second one.


Great costumes!


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

How do you see attachments?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Glutton free is always a good thing. :sm23:


I think they should have been gluttonfree as one little boy used his hand like a grabber and took about 6 items in one go then came back for another swing I quickly moved the pumkin out of his way ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> We always mowed our leaves and left them. It's good for the grass, as they compost and feed the soil.


Think mine must be just to many , as the year I left them come spring I had no grass at the bottom of the garden just bare patches .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Saw eye doc got appointments for cataract surgeries on both eyes. Luckily follow up appointments can be done here in Ridgecrest. Yeah.
> Got a bathrobe, 3 pair jeans, socks and dog shampoo at TJMax or Ross. We also went to Trader Joe's. Al went to Costco while I was at eye doc. Was going to go to sangha, but fading fast.
> 
> Knit about 3' on moss stitch scarf while riding in car.


Sounds like you had a busy day Joy . Good luck with the eye surgery, will you have to wait long to getit done?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Cute!
> Well, you get to see this twice. The first time it added the attachment it told me it lost Connection. So I did it again and can't delete the second one.


Such a cute picture Tami , did she have a good time trick or treating ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Yesterday was DGD1 first day as an EMT/ambulance driver. No calls out so did lots of paperwork to my understanding.


Great looking girl. She looks a lot like you in your new photo. I hope she enjoys the job


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Furnace guy was here at noon. Thinks it is the control panel and I asked that before he orders the part he let me know the cost.
> To me that items sounds as if it could be pricey. He will call once he get the price. Crossing my fingers.


Hope it's not too expensive but it's not like you can live without a furnace


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> But you do pay taxes, correct, that pays for the "free" health care?


Yes, we pay more taxes than you but I'm OK with that as long as we all get care


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm Taurus and it fits me perfectly, even down to my favorite color!


Me too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeanette, great socks
Tami, I can’t believe how grown up Arianna is getting

The only trick or treater I had was GD, GS didn’t come as he had a friend visiting
It’s getting pretty white here, has snowed all afternoon & is to continue through tomorrow night


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks Daralene! Bronwen went to quite a bit of effort to get it all right- they went Op. Shopping on Saturday to find her checked dress. She will be 15 next birthday- (January)


 :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the chaos has begun. lol We have trick or treaters. Ryssa keeps sneaking out the door so I have to just pick her up when I answer the door and hold her. She really needs a costume next year. lol
> Now to go try to make some dinner real quick.


We had quite a few last night. Mostly the very young with their mums and dads. They are very sweet and polite. Trixie had a lovely time greeting everyone and having lots of strokes. I think she thought they were coming to see her. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Middle son has just been for a visit and brought us a gift which is now up on my newly painted wall
> 
> On a grrrr note I've got one more small wall to paint in my hall, stairs and landing and I've run out of paint


Aaaww what a lovely gift, lovely memories of Mishka. I have tears in my eyes.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Saw eye doc got appointments for cataract surgeries on both eyes. Luckily follow up appointments can be done here in Ridgecrest. Yeah.
> Got a bathrobe, 3 pair jeans, socks and dog shampoo at TJMax or Ross. We also went to Trader Joe's. Al went to Costco while I was at eye doc. Was going to go to sangha, but fading fast.
> 
> Knit about 3' on moss stitch scarf while riding in car.


That is great news. It does sound a busy day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll PM or email the instructions.


Very pretty indeed :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Cute!
> Well, you get to see this twice. The first time it added the attachment it told me it lost Connection. So I did it again and can't delete the second one.


That is a very cute little one in a very cute outfit :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finished my seamans hat , I thought after reading comments over on main it would be a hard pattern to follow but it was straight forward and an easy pattern , knit up really quick , finished in time to take to knitting group and going off to the charity for seamen , we have a busy port not far from us and a lot of the boats come from places like the Philippines and the men are not prepared for the cold north sea so hats are very much in demand


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I tried the listerine but it didn't work for me but I have mint planted near the front door & I think it does help some. The screen door doesn't seal well but since having the mint there, I don't think as many of the little demons come in


Glad at least the mint helped., they are horrid things those mosquitoes.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Up to page 59., got help up with a phone call and now its bed time. So I will catch up with you all again tomorrow. :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now flips & socks would work for me except I can't stand the way it feels...LOL!


thewren said:


> heidi came over this afternoon in flips and socks. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Evelyn* I keep forgetting to say I also really love this new avatar picture of you. IMHO it makes you look not only mischievous but much younger than the other picture. Maybe one of these days we will be able to meet in person; sure hope so!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This sounds really tasty, Fan. Even though it is filled with stuff I don't use anymore it would be a nice Thanksgiving or Christmas dessert so I copied it. I bet it would be good as a pie filling too, especially a graham cracker crust.


Fan said:


> This morning when talking to my cousin Pam, we swapped recipes etc and reminded me of a yummy dessert my mum got from Scotland when she visited.
> It's very easy and rather yummy.
> 
> Scottish Chocolate Cream Dessert.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow to get her certification so young is outstanding! I know you are very proud of her.


EJS said:


> She is 18


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We always mowed our leaves and left them. It's good for the grass, as they compost and feed the soil.


 :sm24: us too


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You did quite a bit of running around Joy. Don't you just love TJMaxx; glad you found some jeans, etc. I need to make a trip to Trader Joe's but will probably wait until the weekend. Keep us updated as to when you will have your cataract surgery; you will be so thrilled with your vision afterwards.


sassafras123 said:


> Saw eye doc got appointments for cataract surgeries on both eyes. Luckily follow up appointments can be done here in Ridgecrest. Yeah.
> Got a bathrobe, 3 pair jeans, socks and dog shampoo at TJMax or Ross. We also went to Trader Joe's. Al went to Costco while I was at eye doc. Was going to go to sangha, but fading fast.
> 
> Knit about 3' on moss stitch scarf while riding in car.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a delightful sock Rookie! I love the colors!


RookieRetiree said:


> I'll PM or email the instructions.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Nittergma* how good it is to be able to put up your own apples. Our two trees (a golden & a red delicious) did nothing this year.
DH thinks they may be reaching the end of their time. 
:sm25:


nittergma said:


> Hi everyone I've been checking in sometimes and reading the sumaries. Well it looks like another summer is over but now that the weather is cold I feel more like staying inside where it's warm My daughter picked a large bucket of apples fro our Cortalnd apple tree at our house where my son stays. I had fun cutting them up thiking about applesauce and pies, yum.
> Welcome to the new ones! I hope you enjoy this group. I'm going to keep reading to catch up ohio Joy, I still want to visit Elm when ever you all get settled or if you need help just pm me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I wear leggings almost every day; all different patterns & colors. I do miss having pockets with them but just love the way they feel.
I have only 3 pair of jeans and so enjoy wearing them too but definitely hooked on leggings. I also wear them under my skirts for more warmth too even though my skirts are long.


tami_ohio said:


> :sm24: DH rarely comments on what I wear, but that was the first thing he noticed when he came home! He got a good laugh out of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What adorable costume Arriana is wearing and love the coordination standing next to her; didn't you say he was a cloud?


tami_ohio said:


> Cute!
> Well, you get to see this twice. The first time it added the attachment it told me it lost Connection. So I did it again and can't delete the second one.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do they have homecare there? Here if people live in town they can have a worker stop in a few times a day to dress/ undress & Just check on them. When it becomes apparent that that's not enough, then they get a nursing home bed. I hope you can convince her to keep wearing the pants, we were just talking a couple of nights ago about how hard it is for people with any faculties left to go back to diapers but much better than the mess


We can attempt to get some home visits from carers to help with some of the daily tasks but it's getting difficult, and you pay a significant amount per visit, often getting different people each time which won't go down well. (It's bad enough for them to have strangers coming in but when they are different each time and maybe don't always come or stay a very short time or don't do what's required it gets very awkward). The problem is that the services are mostly farmed out so the companies doing this cannot pay decent wages if they want to get the local contracts, and the staff are really demoralised. My DSIL was in charge of the local authority team working in the area until they privatised it so knows all about what should happen. We are trying to do most of it amongst the family but do need to get some extra help to give family members some respite.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is so true Bonnie! I believe I am a much more confident knitter since my exposure to this site!


It was a real eye opening for me. I didn't even know there were circular needles, let alone lifelines and what frogging is. Short rows, mosaic knitting, wingspans, knitted dish cloths, Tunisian crochet, knitting with beads etc etc....so much more to knitting nowadays!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We pay nothing for healthcare -doctor visits, hospital stays, surgeries, etc but I do pay a % on my prescriptions, most are only $2-5 for 3 month supply. Unless we have extra insurance we do pay for ambulances, chiropractors, dental, massages, etc.


As an expat this makes me really sad, I realize no insurance is perfect, but the one here in the US is so incredibly broken it's not even a joke. Tried to find a lab in my network yesterday - had terrible time getting through to the insurance company, disconnected 3x finally get through, oh the only lab I can go to is 55 miles away even though there are 2 literally 4 minutes from my house. The day before I paid for a Drs visit out of pocket. That's what is meant by allowing to keep whatever Doctor etc we wish. Grrrrrrr.....don't get me started. Needless to say I was very frustrated yesterday.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not ideal, Sonja. I wonder if I go unforgiven for moving away from Christchurch back in 1992. Bronwen does not particularly like Samoans may be another factor. But Fale of course is 3000 miles away, so that should not be part of the reason any longer. Dysfunctional families inevitably have problems. If my life span equals my Mother's she will be in a state perhaps of regret in only 4 years. The difficult relationship between me and Peter (SIL) does not help- he is only 9 years younger than me.


So sorry


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

EJS said:


> Yesterday was DGD1 first day as an EMT/ambulance driver. No calls out so did lots of paperwork to my understanding.


Looking good!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, surgeries Dec 6 and 21, so not too long to wait.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma and Gwen, thank you. The only surprise was he said right eye worse than left. In June optometrist said Medicare would pay for left eye but didn’t think they’d pay for right. Guess right eye played catch up!

Sonja, pix of fisherman hat please.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> It was a real eye opening for me. I didn't even know there were circular needles, let alone lifelines and what frogging is. Short rows, mosaic knitting, wingspans, knitted dish cloths, Tunisian crochet, knitting with beads etc etc....so much more to knitting nowadays!


Like your observation. Seems like we have endless choices as knitters. Who knew I'd be knitting socks, on 4 needles no less.


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

Some areas have volunteer sitters, even for people with dementia. Contact a senior center in your area - usually privately funded or funded by a religious group. In our area we have The Senior Center, which prints a directory of all services available for seniors, and also The shepherd's Center, a non-denomination funded organization. If it is housework you want, try to find an independent contractor. You will have the same person all the time and the cost may be less. Insurance will not pay for it. The senior center may also offer house cleaning on a sliding scale. And if you are fortunate enough not to need the services, you might think about volunteering for the organization for a few hours each week. They have volunteer services other than sitting. Volunteering makes you feel good about yourself, helps other people and you learn a lot about what is available so that, should you need it, you know where to turn.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> We had quite a few last night. Mostly the very young with their mums and dads. They are very sweet and polite. Trixie had a lovely time greeting everyone and having lots of strokes. I think she thought they were coming to see her. :sm24:


We had quite a few as well, but my old fellow (cat) sat in the hall giving everyone who came the stinkeye! LOL He has gotten better now he's older, actually--he used to vanish and it'd take me a half hour to find where he was hiding from all the strangers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I wear leggings almost every day; all different patterns & colors. I do miss having pockets with them but just love the way they feel.
> I have only 3 pair of jeans and so enjoy wearing them too but definitely hooked on leggings. I also wear them under my skirts for more warmth too even though my skirts are long.


I wear mostly jeans but do wear leggings under my jeans in winter, I have some that a just like tights without the feet


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished my seamans hat , I thought after reading comments over on main it would be a hard pattern to follow but it was straight forward and an easy pattern , knit up really quick , finished in time to take to knitting group and going off to the charity for seamen , we have a busy port not far from us and a lot of the boats come from places like the Philippines and the men are not prepared for the cold north sea so hats are very much in demand


You would think the companies they work for would have warmer clothes for them, I know they wouldn't be able to buy warm enough clothes in the tropics but crazy to travel unprepared. I Knit one of those hats for my oldest, I'm not sure if he wears it. DH said it was the ugliest hat he's ever seen????I think the guys would like them under hard hats.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> We can attempt to get some home visits from carers to help with some of the daily tasks but it's getting difficult, and you pay a significant amount per visit, often getting different people each time which won't go down well. (It's bad enough for them to have strangers coming in but when they are different each time and maybe don't always come or stay a very short time or don't do what's required it gets very awkward). The problem is that the services are mostly farmed out so the companies doing this cannot pay decent wages if they want to get the local contracts, and the staff are really demoralised. My DSIL was in charge of the local authority team working in the area until they privatised it so knows all about what should happen. We are trying to do most of it amongst the family but do need to get some extra help to give family members some respite.


Terrible when they privatize something like that. I don't know about the cities, probably it's more like what you describe but here it's the same 3 or 4 people who would come all the time, I can imagine it would upset them to have so many strangers. It gets hard on the family when so much care is needed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished my seamans hat , I thought after reading comments over on main it would be a hard pattern to follow but it was straight forward and an easy pattern , knit up really quick , finished in time to take to knitting group and going off to the charity for seamen , we have a busy port not far from us and a lot of the boats come from places like the Philippines and the men are not prepared for the cold north sea so hats are very much in demand


That must be quite a shock for the Filipino fishermen, I am sure they welcome having warm ears!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

TNS said:


> It was a real eye opening for me. I didn't even know there were circular needles, let alone lifelines and what frogging is. Short rows, mosaic knitting, wingspans, knitted dish cloths, Tunisian crochet, knitting with beads etc etc....so much more to knitting nowadays!


Oh I know! Same here - have learned so much here


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> We had quite a few as well, but my old fellow (cat) sat in the hall giving everyone who came the stinkeye! LOL He has gotten better now he's older, actually--he used to vanish and it'd take me a half hour to find where he was hiding from all the strangers.


 :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here are the Strong heel directions. There are a couple of free patterns on Ravelry. I’ve been using either magic loop or two circulars so the translating from the 5 DPNs as this is written works well. I put the knitted sock up to a purchased one I’m using for sizing and it looks very close.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> It was a real eye opening for me. I didn't even know there were circular needles, let alone lifelines and what frogging is. Short rows, mosaic knitting, wingspans, knitted dish cloths, Tunisian crochet, knitting with beads etc etc....so much more to knitting nowadays!


I did not know about interchangeables, short rows, wingspans, is mosaic knitting Intarsia?, had never tried to knit in beads, although I knew it was possible, lifelines are something I still don't do- as you say so much more to it than one knew before!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Here is my rainbow and her storm cloud. DD put battery operated twinkle lights under the polyester stuffing fluff. You can see it but in the dark it almost looks light lightning! Poor Arriana took a nosedive just as they finished trick or treat. I haven't seen her yet but DD says she got her mouth and face. She saved herself the way she fell. Arms went out and took the worst but face got it as she slid. She was running.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is my rainbow and her storm cloud. DD put battery operated twinkle lights under the polyester stuffing fluff. You can see it but in the dark it almost looks light lightning! Poor Arriana took a nosedive just as they finished trick or treat. I haven't seen her yet but DD says she got her mouth and face. She saved herself the way she fell. Arms went out and took the worst but face got it as she slid. She was running.


Hope it all clears up quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is my rainbow and her storm cloud. DD put battery operated twinkle lights under the polyester stuffing fluff. You can see it but in the dark it almost looks light lightning! Poor Arriana took a nosedive just as they finished trick or treat. I haven't seen her yet but DD says she got her mouth and face. She saved herself the way she fell. Arms went out and took the worst but face got it as she slid. She was running.


Love the outfit, but most unfortunate that she tripped up!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is my rainbow and her storm cloud. DD put battery operated twinkle lights under the polyester stuffing fluff. You can see it but in the dark it almost looks light lightning! Poor Arriana took a nosedive just as they finished trick or treat. I haven't seen her yet but DD says she got her mouth and face. She saved herself the way she fell. Arms went out and took the worst but face got it as she slid. She was running.


Lovely picture Tami .
Poor Arriana ,not a nice ending to a fun evening , hope she is ok


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This sounds really tasty, Fan. Even though it is filled with stuff I don't use anymore it would be a nice Thanksgiving or Christmas dessert so I copied it. I bet it would be good as a pie filling too, especially a graham cracker crust.


I like that idea Gwen a nice crumb crust would work very well with it.
I'm thinking it would be a good recipe for our workshop party, always good to get new ideas.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear Ariana had a nasty fall, do hope she will be ok. 
Her outfit looked very cute indeed, great creativity there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is my rainbow and her storm cloud. DD put battery operated twinkle lights under the polyester stuffing fluff. You can see it but in the dark it almost looks light lightning! Poor Arriana took a nosedive just as they finished trick or treat. I haven't seen her yet but DD says she got her mouth and face. She saved herself the way she fell. Arms went out and took the worst but face got it as she slid. She was running.


What a sweet little rainbow, but sorry her colors are more than she needed with bruises and scrapes. She has grown so much and is beautiful, as is your daughter. Great idea for cloud and lightning.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is my rainbow and her storm cloud. DD put battery operated twinkle lights under the polyester stuffing fluff. You can see it but in the dark it almost looks light lightning! Poor Arriana took a nosedive just as they finished trick or treat. I haven't seen her yet but DD says she got her mouth and face. She saved herself the way she fell. Arms went out and took the worst but face got it as she slid. She was running.


They are both so beautiful. I am so sorry Arriana fell and hurt herself.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Saw eye doc got appointments for cataract surgeries on both eyes. Luckily follow up appointments can be done here in Ridgecrest. Yeah.
> Got a bathrobe, 3 pair jeans, socks and dog shampoo at TJMax or Ross. We also went to Trader Joe's. Al went to Costco while I was at eye doc. Was going to go to sangha, but fading fast.
> 
> Knit about 3' on moss stitch scarf while riding in car.


Sorry to hear you need the surgery but glad you got appointments. Hoping the world will be a lot brighter after the surgery with total healing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll PM or email the instructions.


Oooh, those are so nice!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> She is 18


EJS, you look fantastic!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> thanks for the pictures daralene - how hot was the water? I would like to be laying in it right now. --- sam


The water was not warm, it was really HOT. At least this time we could stay in but some times it is so hot that you can't stay in it. Wondering if that was so people would get out and others could get in.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh no, I just saw that 5 of the victims in yesterday's NYC attack were from Argentina. Their poor families. I wonder if they were just here for a visit to NYC or living there?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, I just saw that 5 of the victims in yesterday's NYC attack were from Argentina. Their poor families. I wonder if they were just here for a visit to NYC or living there?


That is awful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ive started knitting this , either I've gone wrong somewhere or this postbox is a lot bigger than I thought. It does not give the diameter just the height of 12 inches. Oh well I'll squeeze it in somethere just not on the mantle


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, I just saw that 5 of the victims in yesterday's NYC attack were from Argentina. Their poor families. I wonder if they were just here for a visit to NYC or living there?


I heard they were student friends all celebrating their recent graduation with a trip to NY. Poor things, just about to start out on their lives.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oooh, those are so nice!


I am taking the easy way and letting the yarn do all the work. I will add flowers and leaves to achieve this effect. Probably yellow and pink flowers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive started knitting this , either I've gone wrong somewhere or this postbox is a lot bigger than I thought. It does not give the diameter just the height of 12 inches. Oh well I'll squeeze it in somethere just not on the mantle


He's adorable.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is great Joy!


sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, surgeries Dec 6 and 21, so not too long to wait.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ......The wind is crazy again tonight, I think winter is on its way, ????more snow in the forcast & down to -14C/7F later in the week, I'll have to dig out my winter coat soon


Brrrr. Sounds really cold to me. It's still mild here for November but threatening colder days at the end of the week. Likely to get to 8C soon, less on the mainland but nothing like -14C. I gave in today and put central heating on for an hour as I've been sitting all day doing paperwork, reading etc, but it's not really that cold.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwwww...poor baby. :sm13: I hope she didn't hurt any of her teeth. The umbrella rain cloud is delightful! Would love to see a picture of it lite up in the dark. What a clever idea.


tami_ohio said:


> Here is my rainbow and her storm cloud. DD put battery operated twinkle lights under the polyester stuffing fluff. You can see it but in the dark it almost looks light lightning! Poor Arriana took a nosedive just as they finished trick or treat. I haven't seen her yet but DD says she got her mouth and face. She saved herself the way she fell. Arms went out and took the worst but face got it as she slid. She was running.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the quilt like hooded vest I've just knitted , still deciding on buttons, its a free pattern and goes up to 4 years if anyone is interested


Lovely Sonja! Looks cozy for the cooler weather and such a nice quilted effect. Love the hood.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my! I can't wait to see your's finished.


Swedenme said:


> Ive started knitting this , either I've gone wrong somewhere or this postbox is a lot bigger than I thought. It does not give the diameter just the height of 12 inches. Oh well I'll squeeze it in somethere just not on the mantle


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Darling vest. Love the fuzzy appearing trim to the hood. It is beautiful.
> Thanks for the pictures. The sunset is beautiful and the flower brightened my fall day.
> Julie, Ringo was very alert as a puppy. Cute picture. Hope you are still taking pictures of him as he matures.
> Penny and Katy have come to an understanding, I think, of each of their roles in this home, which means that Katy is the boss and Penny seems to understand that now.


What a fun picture of your two companions.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you feel better soon., sounds horrible.


Likewise, Poledra- healthy good wishes from me too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Gee Wizz.... you are in the minuses already!! :sm19:
> 
> I remember the furby and also the tamagotchi (sp)... I ended up having to feed etc the thing while DD was at school.... LOL


Yes, I seemed to end up having a toys kindergarten when DD was first at school. Her friends would ask me to look after theirs as well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think I'll put another can of tomato sauce in to see if that does the trick. Boy I was mad at myself for being in a hurry and making that dumb mistake.


Hope it worked


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I watched Tremors again over the weekend. Love that campy monster movie.


And I hate it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Great costumes!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Such a cute picture Tami , did she have a good time trick or treating ?


Thank you. Yes, until she took a nose dive at the end.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, we pay more taxes than you but I'm OK with that as long as we all get care


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, great socks
> Tami, I can't believe how grown up Arianna is getting
> 
> The only trick or treater I had was GD, GS didn't come as he had a friend visiting
> It's getting pretty white here, has snowed all afternoon & is to continue through tomorrow night


I know! She's not a toddler anymore! Stay warm


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

I had the cutest trick-or-treater. He was 3 or 4 and was wearing a football jersey. (He told me which player he was, but I've forgotten.) His dad was with him and this was obviously a hurry-up costume his dad had thrown together. My black cat Zander met them at the door with me. The little fellow asked if my cat were going trick-or-treating and I told him no, that my cat didn't have anyone to go with and was a 'fraidy cat. The little boy said that Zander could come with him and his dad (I thought his dad was going to faint for a minute), but I said I needed Zander to help me answer the door. So the little boy thought for a minute and then said he would come back to share the candy he collected. I wanted to keep him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dmme said:


> I had the cutest trick-or-treater. He was 3 or 4 and was wearing a football jersey. (He told me which player he was, but I've forgotten.) His dad was with him and this was obviously a hurry-up costume his dad had thrown together. My black cat Zander met them at the door with me. The little fellow asked if my cat were going trick-or-treating and I told him no, that my cat didn't have anyone to go with and was a 'fraidy cat. The little boy said that Zander could come with him and his dad (I thought his dad was going to faint for a minute), but I said I needed Zander to help me answer the door. So the little boy thought for a minute and then said he would come back to share the candy he collected. I wanted to keep him.


How lovely!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, love pic of Ariana and your DD. Hope bruising wasn’t bad.
Cashmere, thank you. Looking forward to a brighter world! Today saw GE doc and dentist. Need $5,000 dental work. Yowser. Don’t have to see GE doc til next year! Haha, Jan.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Ive started knitting this , either I've gone wrong somewhere or this postbox is a lot bigger than I thought. It does not give the diameter just the height of 12 inches. Oh well I'll squeeze it in somethere just not on the mantle


He looks very cheerful :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I’m with Gwen, can’t wait to see finished project.
Jeanette, wow! Awaiting finished pic.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> I heard they were student friends all celebrating their recent graduation with a trip to NY. Poor things, just about to start out on their lives.


That's so sad.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

dmme said:


> I had the cutest trick-or-treater. He was 3 or 4 and was wearing a football jersey. (He told me which player he was, but I've forgotten.) His dad was with him and this was obviously a hurry-up costume his dad had thrown together. My black cat Zander met them at the door with me. The little fellow asked if my cat were going trick-or-treating and I told him no, that my cat didn't have anyone to go with and was a 'fraidy cat. The little boy said that Zander could come with him and his dad (I thought his dad was going to faint for a minute), but I said I needed Zander to help me answer the door. So the little boy thought for a minute and then said he would come back to share the candy he collected. I wanted to keep him.


Dorothy, sweet boy, I'd want to keep him to, or at least be his adopted Grandma.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

dmme said:


> I had the cutest trick-or-treater. He was 3 or 4 and was wearing a football jersey. (He told me which player he was, but I've forgotten.) His dad was with him and this was obviously a hurry-up costume his dad had thrown together. My black cat Zander met them at the door with me. The little fellow asked if my cat were going trick-or-treating and I told him no, that my cat didn't have anyone to go with and was a 'fraidy cat. The little boy said that Zander could come with him and his dad (I thought his dad was going to faint for a minute), but I said I needed Zander to help me answer the door. So the little boy thought for a minute and then said he would come back to share the candy he collected. I wanted to keep him.


Darling child.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am taking the easy way and letting the yarn do all the work. I will add flowers and leaves to achieve this effect. Probably yellow and pink flowers.


Those are fantastic socks :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dmme said:


> I had the cutest trick-or-treater. He was 3 or 4 and was wearing a football jersey. (He told me which player he was, but I've forgotten.) His dad was with him and this was obviously a hurry-up costume his dad had thrown together. My black cat Zander met them at the door with me. The little fellow asked if my cat were going trick-or-treating and I told him no, that my cat didn't have anyone to go with and was a 'fraidy cat. The little boy said that Zander could come with him and his dad (I thought his dad was going to faint for a minute), but I said I needed Zander to help me answer the door. So the little boy thought for a minute and then said he would come back to share the candy he collected. I wanted to keep him.


That was so sweet :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Yes, until she took a nose dive at the end.


Poor girl. I hope she feels better today.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

dmme said:


> I had the cutest trick-or-treater. He was 3 or 4 and was wearing a football jersey. (He told me which player he was, but I've forgotten.) His dad was with him and this was obviously a hurry-up costume his dad had thrown together. My black cat Zander met them at the door with me. The little fellow asked if my cat were going trick-or-treating and I told him no, that my cat didn't have anyone to go with and was a 'fraidy cat. The little boy said that Zander could come with him and his dad (I thought his dad was going to faint for a minute), but I said I needed Zander to help me answer the door. So the little boy thought for a minute and then said he would come back to share the candy he collected. I wanted to keep him.


How sweet of him to be so caring.
We had the opposite, noisy kids not dressed up banging on the door. They obviously didn't see or read our "no trick or treaters please" sign
On front lawn. The noise and door banging, went on for a bit, so we yelled out "go away there's nobody home". Stunned silence then they left.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, love pic of Ariana and your DD. Hope bruising wasn't bad.
> Cashmere, thank you. Looking forward to a brighter world! Today saw GE doc and dentist. Need $5,000 dental work. Yowser. Don't have to see GE doc til next year! Haha, Jan.


Wow - dentists sure know how to charge. I've been there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Lovely Sonja! Looks cozy for the cooler weather and such a nice quilted effect. Love the hood.


Thank you Lin , hopefully it will sell


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Evelyn* I keep forgetting to say I also really love this new avatar picture of you. IMHO it makes you look not only mischievous but much younger than the other picture. Maybe one of these days we will be able to meet in person; sure hope so!


Thanks Gwen 
I would love to get together some day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Those are fantastic socks :sm24:


A red denim skirt/dress and red Ugg style boots will complete the outfit and Christmas giftâi used some extra yarn for a messy bun hat.

The set for her big sister are more subdued and in turquoise and yellow, although there is some hot pink in the skein beginning to show. I'll probably do turquoise boots and dress to coordinate. I don't want to decide that until I see the entire color run.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

dmme said:


> I had the cutest trick-or-treater. He was 3 or 4 and was wearing a football jersey. (He told me which player he was, but I've forgotten.) His dad was with him and this was obviously a hurry-up costume his dad had thrown together. My black cat Zander met them at the door with me. The little fellow asked if my cat were going trick-or-treating and I told him no, that my cat didn't have anyone to go with and was a 'fraidy cat. The little boy said that Zander could come with him and his dad (I thought his dad was going to faint for a minute), but I said I needed Zander to help me answer the door. So the little boy thought for a minute and then said he would come back to share the candy he collected. I wanted to keep him.


Dont you just love them when they are so cute


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A red denim skirt/dress and red Ugg style boots will complete the outfit and Christmas giftâi used some extra yarn for a messy bun hat.
> 
> The set for her big sister are more subdued and in turquoise and yellow, although there is some hot pink in the skein beginning to show. I'll probably do turquoise boots and dress to coordinate. I don't want to decide that until I see the entire color run.


Great colours and I'm sure they'll be a big hit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> He looks very cheerful :sm24:


Hoping mine turns out just as fun


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> A red denim skirt/dress and red Ugg style boots will complete the outfit and Christmas giftâi used some extra yarn for a messy bun hat.
> 
> The set for her big sister are more subdued and in turquoise and yellow, although there is some hot pink in the skein beginning to show. I'll probably do turquoise boots and dress to coordinate. I don't want to decide that until I see the entire color run.


Both sets of socks look lovely Jeanette , i really like the colourways


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> EJS, you look fantastic!!!


Thank you, as do you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

A 
Geezer truths:

1. 
Sometimes I'll look down at my watch 3 consecutive times and still not know what time it is

2. 
Nothing sucks more than that moment during an argument when you realize you're wrong.

3. 
I totally take back all those times I didn't want to nap when I was younger. 

4. 
There is great need for a sarcasm font.

5. 
How the hell are you supposed to fold a fitted sheet?

6. 
Was learning cursive really necessary?

7. 
Map Quest or Google Maps really need to start their directions on # 5. I'm pretty sure I know how to get out of my neighborhood

8. 
Obituaries would be a lot more interesting if they told you how the person died.

9. 
I can't remember the last time I wasn't at least kind of tired.

10. 
Bad decisions make good stories. 

11. 
You never know when it will strike, but there comes a moment when you know that you just aren't going to do anything productive for the rest of the day.

12. 
Can we all just agree to ignore whatever comes after Blu-Ray? I don't want to have to restart my collection... again.

13. 
I'm always slightly terrified when I exit out of Word and it asks me if I want to save any changes to my ten-page technical report that I swear I did not make any changes to.

14. 
I keep some people's phone numbers in my phone just so I know not to answer when they call.

15. 
I think the freezer deserves a light as well.

16. 
I disagree with Kay Jewelers. I would bet on any given Friday or Saturday night more kisses begin with Miller Light than Kay.

17. 
I wish Google Maps had an "Avoid Ghetto" routing option.

18. 
I have a hard time deciphering the fine line between boredom and hunger.

19. 
How many times is it appropriate to say "What?" before you just nod and smile because you still didn't hear or understand a word they said?

20. 
I love the sense of camaraderie when an entire line of cars team up to prevent a jerk from cutting in at the front. Stay strong, brothers and sisters!

21. 
Shirts get dirty. Underwear gets dirty. Pants? Pants never get dirty, and you can wear them forever.

22. 
Even under ideal conditions people have trouble locating their car keys in a pocket, finding their cell phone, and Pinning the Tail on the Donkey - but I'd bet everyone can find and push the snooze button from 3 feet away, in about 1.7 seconds, eyes closed,
first time, every time. 

23. 
The first testicular guard, the "Cup," was used in Hockey in 1874 and the first helmet was used in 1974. That means it only took 100 years for men to realize that their brain is also important. (Ladies .. Quit Laughing! )

It just gets better as you get older, doesn't it?

I was in a Starbucks Coffee recently when my stomach started rumbling and I realized that I desperately needed to fart. The place was packed, but the music was really loud so to get relief and reduce embarrassment I timed my farts to the beat of the music. 
After a couple of songs I started to feel much better. I finished my coffee and noticed that everyone was staring at me. I suddenly remembered that I was listening to my IPod (with ear piece) -
and how was your day?

(This is what happens when old people start using technology!)

Stop laughing and go ahead and forward this - (you know you want to) 


I Would Like To Add One.

At What Point-In-Life Do We Become "OLD PEOPLE " ??








A friend just sent this to me. Thought some of you might enjoy a laugh.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, I just saw that 5 of the victims in yesterday's NYC attack were from Argentina. Their poor families. I wonder if they were just here for a visit to NYC or living there?


The news just mentioned that they were celebrating the 30th anniversary of their graduation. There was also a woman from Belgium who was there with her mother and child. I can't imagine what the families are going through.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

What a day. Had planned to get up earlier then I did but a rough night, I slept in until 9 when Marv woke me up knowing I had things I wanted to get done. Went to have labs drawn for appointment next Monday. Ran to the DollarTree for candy for M as he is addicted and replaced so many colas with hard candy. Then off to get some laundry done, thankful the laundromat was not busy. Dropped off some clothing at a VA collection box. Grocery shopping and home. Got some stew beef in the pressure cooker with garlic and a can of tomatoes. Will cook some rice, and some broccoli to go with it later. 
Have been working on a practice pony that will be given to littlest GD here. I have had a request for a unicorn for youngest GD as a Christmas present. Will share a photo when I get it done. Allergies acting up affecting my eyes so not getting as much done at a time as I would like. Changed my mind on the cardigan idea and found a kit on sale at Craftsy so am waiting for that. Trying to decide on a pair of slippers for myself. I keep thinking I need a soft sole on them as the texture of crochet stitches causes me pain to walk on. My feet have become so sensitive--I can feel rocks through the soles of my athletic shoes...
Thank you everyone for your nice compliments about GD1. She is a really good kid and I am happy to see her working towards her goal.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DD got her elephant today. She's happy! So I'm happy. It was a fun little project.

Evelyn, perhaps a leather sole you can buy and then work the slippers on top?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

dmme said:


> I had the cutest trick-or-treater. He was 3 or 4 and was wearing a football jersey. (He told me which player he was, but I've forgotten.) His dad was with him and this was obviously a hurry-up costume his dad had thrown together. My black cat Zander met them at the door with me. The little fellow asked if my cat were going trick-or-treating and I told him no, that my cat didn't have anyone to go with and was a 'fraidy cat. The little boy said that Zander could come with him and his dad (I thought his dad was going to faint for a minute), but I said I needed Zander to help me answer the door. So the little boy thought for a minute and then said he would come back to share the candy he collected. I wanted to keep him.


What a sweetie.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> What a sweetie.


For sure!

I fixed the salty chili by mixing it with the leftover red posole, which has the same seasoning but no added salt! Happy I didn't have to waste food.


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

How are you all seeing pictures?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Please send some very strong prayers for my oldes DGS. His head/ mind is in a very dark place right now. No details yet.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

dmme said:


> How are you all seeing pictures?


My tablet is a little slow at loading them, but they should come up along with the post. Try clicking on the link at the top of the page for "newest pictures." Then click on the picture and it takes you to the post.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Please send some very strong prayers for my oldes DGS. His head/ mind is in a very dark place right now. No details yet.


Light and love headed that way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Please send some very strong prayers for my oldes DGS. His head/ mind is in a very dark place right now. No details yet.


Praying with all of our warriors on here.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Please send some very strong prayers for my oldes DGS. His head/ mind is in a very dark place right now. No details yet.


Prayers for him. Hope he gets the help he needs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all! 
It's been one long day, we left at 7am to head to Cheyenne, Marla and I had appointments with our Naturopath, and my cousin had her first visit with him, we took her with us. Poor thing, her digestion is a mess, so hopefully this will get her straightened out. We did a bit of shopping while there, so just got home at 6pm, the poor dogs were so glad to see me, I was so glad to be home and see them. I think it's going to be an evening of catching up with you all and knitting and going to bed early. 
I think a glass of wine might not go amiss either. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> We had quite a few last night. Mostly the very young with their mums and dads. They are very sweet and polite. Trixie had a lovely time greeting everyone and having lots of strokes. I think she thought they were coming to see her. :sm24:


Lol!! That's what Ryssa thought too, I finally just resorted to picking her up before I answered the door so she couldn't go out, she's been known to sneak out and follow my neighbor's youngest down the street, thankfully Abby is very good and brings her back.


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

DGS goes on my prayer list today. I have great faith in prayer. The man who runs our farmers' market saw the doctor. He needed a quadruple bypass, but his arteries were so clogged, they couldn't perform surgery. They gave him medication to see if it would unblock enough for surgery and sent him home for the weekend. And we all prayed. He went back on Monday. His arteries had completely cleared; he no longer needed surgery. So have faith. To whoever it was that told me how to get the pictures, thanks. It worked. (I think 'Life is short, crochet naked' is going to be my new motto.) I am still giggling over the geezer truths. Thanks for those.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I watched Tremors again over the weekend. Love that campy monster movie.


Lol!!! I have all of those on dvd except the last one and I have that on the dvr, I love them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think they should have been gluttonfree as one little boy used his hand like a grabber and took about 6 items in one go then came back for another swing I quickly moved the pumkin out of his way ????


 :sm06: 
Most of the parents were in the background here telling them "only take one". lol I gave them a couple since I had plenty, David will be thrilled with the leftovers. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Please send some very strong prayers for my oldes DGS. His head/ mind is in a very dark place right now. No details yet.


I'm sorry to hear about his troubles. Sending all kinds of prayers his way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is my rainbow and her storm cloud. DD put battery operated twinkle lights under the polyester stuffing fluff. You can see it but in the dark it almost looks light lightning! Poor Arriana took a nosedive just as they finished trick or treat. I haven't seen her yet but DD says she got her mouth and face. She saved herself the way she fell. Arms went out and took the worst but face got it as she slid. She was running.


Oh no, poor thing, ouch! But she sure is adorable! I love your DDs stormcloud too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, of course your elephant brought happiness. It was a wonderful elephant.

Maya and I went for a half hour walk at 5. 75 with nice breeze so very pleasant. I was tired from 2 doc visits but figured it was more mental than physical and Maya was restless as she was alone most of yesterday and didn’t get walk in.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I wear leggings almost every day; all different patterns & colors. I do miss having pockets with them but just love the way they feel.
> I have only 3 pair of jeans and so enjoy wearing them too but definitely hooked on leggings. I also wear them under my skirts for more warmth too even though my skirts are long.


I'm uncomfortable in the patterned ones, but they were fun for Halloween. They are comfortable if I can get them loose enough on my calves. I can't wear knee high nylons either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a very cute little one in a very cute outfit :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What adorable costume Arriana is wearing and love the coordination standing next to her; didn't you say he was a cloud?


DGS was Prince Charming. DD Amber was the cloud.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive started knitting this , either I've gone wrong somewhere or this postbox is a lot bigger than I thought. It does not give the diameter just the height of 12 inches. Oh well I'll squeeze it in somethere just not on the mantle


It's very cute, can't wait to see how big it turns out to be though. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am taking the easy way and letting the yarn do all the work. I will add flowers and leaves to achieve this effect. Probably yellow and pink flowers.


Oooh, those are lovely!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dmme said:


> I had the cutest trick-or-treater. He was 3 or 4 and was wearing a football jersey. (He told me which player he was, but I've forgotten.) His dad was with him and this was obviously a hurry-up costume his dad had thrown together. My black cat Zander met them at the door with me. The little fellow asked if my cat were going trick-or-treating and I told him no, that my cat didn't have anyone to go with and was a 'fraidy cat. The little boy said that Zander could come with him and his dad (I thought his dad was going to faint for a minute), but I said I needed Zander to help me answer the door. So the little boy thought for a minute and then said he would come back to share the candy he collected. I wanted to keep him.


Awe, that one's a keeper! What a sweetie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope it all clears up quickly.


Me too. She gets a filling in a couple of weeks so DD will have them check t make sure teeth are ok.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Love the outfit, but most unfortunate that she tripped up!


Yes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely picture Tami .
> Poor Arriana ,not a nice ending to a fun evening , hope she is ok


Me too. I'll see her in the morning.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sorry to hear Ariana had a nasty fall, do hope she will be ok.
> Her outfit looked very cute indeed, great creativity there.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a sweet little rainbow, but sorry her colors are more than she needed with bruises and scrapes. She has grown so much and is beautiful, as is your daughter. Great idea for cloud and lightning.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> They are both so beautiful. I am so sorry Arriana fell and hurt herself.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive started knitting this , either I've gone wrong somewhere or this postbox is a lot bigger than I thought. It does not give the diameter just the height of 12 inches. Oh well I'll squeeze it in somethere just not on the mantle


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awwwww...poor baby. :sm13: I hope she didn't hurt any of her teeth. The umbrella rain cloud is delightful! Would love to see a picture of it lite up in the dark. What a clever idea.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

dmme said:


> I had the cutest trick-or-treater. He was 3 or 4 and was wearing a football jersey. (He told me which player he was, but I've forgotten.) His dad was with him and this was obviously a hurry-up costume his dad had thrown together. My black cat Zander met them at the door with me. The little fellow asked if my cat were going trick-or-treating and I told him no, that my cat didn't have anyone to go with and was a 'fraidy cat. The little boy said that Zander could come with him and his dad (I thought his dad was going to faint for a minute), but I said I needed Zander to help me answer the door. So the little boy thought for a minute and then said he would come back to share the candy he collected. I wanted to keep him.


Awe how sweet!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> What a day. Had planned to get up earlier then I did but a rough night, I slept in until 9 when Marv woke me up knowing I had things I wanted to get done. Went to have labs drawn for appointment next Monday. Ran to the DollarTree for candy for M as he is addicted and replaced so many colas with hard candy. Then off to get some laundry done, thankful the laundromat was not busy. Dropped off some clothing at a VA collection box. Grocery shopping and home. Got some stew beef in the pressure cooker with garlic and a can of tomatoes. Will cook some rice, and some broccoli to go with it later.
> Have been working on a practice pony that will be given to littlest GD here. I have had a request for a unicorn for youngest GD as a Christmas present. Will share a photo when I get it done. Allergies acting up affecting my eyes so not getting as much done at a time as I would like. Changed my mind on the cardigan idea and found a kit on sale at Craftsy so am waiting for that. Trying to decide on a pair of slippers for myself. I keep thinking I need a soft sole on them as the texture of crochet stitches causes me pain to walk on. My feet have become so sensitive--I can feel rocks through the soles of my athletic shoes...
> Thank you everyone for your nice compliments about GD1. She is a really good kid and I am happy to see her working towards her goal.


You did have quite a day. 
The unicorn sounds like fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD got her elephant today. She's happy! So I'm happy. It was a fun little project.
> 
> Evelyn, perhaps a leather sole you can buy and then work the slippers on top?


That's great, it is an adorable elephant.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Please send some very strong prayers for my oldes DGS. His head/ mind is in a very dark place right now. No details yet.


Praying.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, love pic of Ariana and your DD. Hope bruising wasn't bad.
> Cashmere, thank you. Looking forward to a brighter world! Today saw GE doc and dentist. Need $5,000 dental work. Yowser. Don't have to see GE doc til next year! Haha, Jan.


Thank you. Good you don't need to go back to GE until next year. Yikes! That's a lot of dental work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Poor girl. I hope she feels better today.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

The


budasha said:


> A
> Geezer truths:
> 
> 1.
> ...


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> What a day. Had planned to get up earlier then I did but a rough night, I slept in until 9 when Marv woke me up knowing I had things I wanted to get done. Went to have labs drawn for appointment next Monday. Ran to the DollarTree for candy for M as he is addicted and replaced so many colas with hard candy. Then off to get some laundry done, thankful the laundromat was not busy. Dropped off some clothing at a VA collection box. Grocery shopping and home. Got some stew beef in the pressure cooker with garlic and a can of tomatoes. Will cook some rice, and some broccoli to go with it later.
> Have been working on a practice pony that will be given to littlest GD here. I have had a request for a unicorn for youngest GD as a Christmas present. Will share a photo when I get it done. Allergies acting up affecting my eyes so not getting as much done at a time as I would like. Changed my mind on the cardigan idea and found a kit on sale at Craftsy so am waiting for that. Trying to decide on a pair of slippers for myself. I keep thinking I need a soft sole on them as the texture of crochet stitches causes me pain to walk on. My feet have become so sensitive--I can feel rocks through the soles of my athletic shoes...
> Thank you everyone for your nice compliments about GD1. She is a really good kid and I am happy to see her working towards her goal.


DD has crocheted a couple of unicorns. They are adorable! If you do the slippers through both loops of the stitches, will that make the soles soft/smooth enough for your feet? Or maybe line them with the Oder Eater shoe liners?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

dmme said:


> How are you all seeing pictures?


You should be able to see them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Light and love headed that way.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Praying with all of our warriors on here.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Prayers for him. Hope he gets the help he needs.


Thank you. DDIL sent a text. They were in the ER waiting for evaluation.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

dmme said:


> DGS goes on my prayer list today. I have great faith in prayer. The man who runs our farmers' market saw the doctor. He needed a quadruple bypass, but his arteries were so clogged, they couldn't perform surgery. They gave him medication to see if it would unblock enough for surgery and sent him home for the weekend. And we all prayed. He went back on Monday. His arteries had completely cleared; he no longer needed surgery. So have faith. To whoever it was that told me how to get the pictures, thanks. It worked. (I think 'Life is short, crochet naked' is going to be my new motto.) I am still giggling over the geezer truths. Thanks for those.


Thank you. I believe in it too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sorry to hear about his troubles. Sending all kinds of prayers his way.


Thank you


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Please send some very strong prayers for my oldes DGS. His head/ mind is in a very dark place right now. No details yet.


Very sorry. Sending hugs and prayers, Tami.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, poor thing, ouch! But she sure is adorable! I love your DDs stormcloud too.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Praying.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Very sorry. Sending hugs and prayers, Tami.


Thank you


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> DD got her elephant today. She's happy! So I'm happy. It was a fun little project.
> 
> Evelyn, perhaps a leather sole you can buy and then work the slippers on top?


Those are the lines I am thinking on. Will check at Hobby Lobby to see what they have first.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Please send some very strong prayers for my oldes DGS. His head/ mind is in a very dark place right now. No details yet.


you got it Tami.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> DD has crocheted a couple of unicorns. They are adorable! If you do the slippers through both loops of the stitches, will that make the soles soft/smooth enough for your feet? Or maybe line them with the Oder Eater shoe liners?


Do you know what pattern she used? There are so many out there, from cute little floppy ones to the one I am doing that looks more like a real animal instead of a cartoon---does that make sense?
I had thought about the shoe liner too. I am so undecided. May try a few different things to see what I like best.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Please send some very strong prayers for my oldes DGS. His head/ mind is in a very dark place right now. No details yet.


Soory to hear that Tami , prayers sent


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It's very cute, can't wait to see how big it turns out to be though. lol


I followed the instruction exactly. I was expecting it to be about 6 inches wide but its definitely going to be a lot wider than that


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening, or I guess technically it's morning. How are you doing, and how is Ray adjusting to the nursing home?
> HUGS!!!!


Ray is having a hard time adjusting. He still thinks he will be just fine at home. He asked me yesterday what would happen if he got violent. The day he said he was going to call a taxi to bring him home. I asked him how he was going to pay for it and he had no answer. I have his credit cards or he would use them. I feel so sad for him. He doesn't realize how much care he needs and thinks that I can handle it just fine. It is a tough situation.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Ray is having a hard time adjusting. He still thinks he will be just fine at home. He asked me yesterday what would happen if he got violent. The day he said he was going to call a taxi to bring him home. I asked him how he was going to pay for it and he had no answer. I have his credit cards or he would use them. I feel so sad for him. He doesn't realize how much care he needs and thinks that I can handle it just fine. It is a tough situation.


I understand how hard this is for you. I am sure he has a hard time accepting his own limitations and admitting you are limited too has to be confusing. I can just imagine him looking at you and seeing the young, strong, capable woman he married.
It is good he doesn't have his credit cards, that could be a nightmare in so many ways.
Lots of hugs for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> What a day. Had planned to get up earlier then I did but a rough night, I slept in until 9 when Marv woke me up knowing I had things I wanted to get done. Went to have labs drawn for appointment next Monday. Ran to the DollarTree for candy for M as he is addicted and replaced so many colas with hard candy. Then off to get some laundry done, thankful the laundromat was not busy. Dropped off some clothing at a VA collection box. Grocery shopping and home. Got some stew beef in the pressure cooker with garlic and a can of tomatoes. Will cook some rice, and some broccoli to go with it later.
> Have been working on a practice pony that will be given to littlest GD here. I have had a request for a unicorn for youngest GD as a Christmas present. Will share a photo when I get it done. Allergies acting up affecting my eyes so not getting as much done at a time as I would like. Changed my mind on the cardigan idea and found a kit on sale at Craftsy so am waiting for that. Trying to decide on a pair of slippers for myself. I keep thinking I need a soft sole on them as the texture of crochet stitches causes me pain to walk on. My feet have become so sensitive--I can feel rocks through the soles of my athletic shoes...
> Thank you everyone for your nice compliments about GD1. She is a really good kid and I am happy to see her working towards her goal.


I got a pattern for some "boots" that are crocheted but use flip flops for soles. I'm hoping to make some for DIL & GD for Christmas, maybe that would work for you. I bought some felt insoles to put on top of the sole for added warmth as I think the sole would be cold if worn outside.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, hope Arianna isn’t too battered from her fall & your GS is better soon

Rookie, beautiful socks.

Julie, great funnies.

Marilyn, I hope Ray will soon settle in the nursing home & realize it’s just too much for you to care for him at home.. 

Fan, why no trick or treaters? 

I had DS2 try on the socks I did with the ribbed leg, as I guessed, they are too tight so have to frog back????????I want to be done with these huge things????

I’ve caught up reading but the Internet wasn’t working earlier so I couldn’t post, seems to be OK now.
I picked the GKs up from school & they were here til after supper. The road from here to the highway, 2.5 Miles was glare ice, I hate that & it took forever to get my windshield chipped off, I was afraid I’d be late getting to the school.
DS was going down the highway this morning & a van pulled onto the highway in front of an oncoming truck, the truck swerved but took the whole front off the van. He said another foot & those in the van would have been killed, fortunately no serious injuries. DS got stopped in time but had to give the RCMP a statement, he said there was pieces all over the highway. No sure if the van didn’t see the truck or slid out due to ice. DS2 went to Saskatoon yesterday, said there were tons of vehicles in the ditch near North Battleford. We could really do without the ice & snow already. Must have 5” of snow & a nasty north wind all day.
Tomorrow I’m off to our first Quilting day so I hope no more snow overnight


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope Arianna isn't too battered from her fall & your GS is better soon
> 
> Rookie, beautiful socks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie, to answer your quest why no trick or treat, because we didn’t grow up with it in this country, it’s relatively new here, and not happy about children wandering the streets begging sweets from strangers. It’s the wrong season too. I’m ok with costume parties in private homes, but going round houses of strangers isn’t good in our opinion. Also don’t indulge in Valentine’s Day either, another recent introduced thing from immigration. 
I’m not a mean person but stick to my principles on this one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Ray is having a hard time adjusting. He still thinks he will be just fine at home. He asked me yesterday what would happen if he got violent. The day he said he was going to call a taxi to bring him home. I asked him how he was going to pay for it and he had no answer. I have his credit cards or he would use them. I feel so sad for him. He doesn't realize how much care he needs and thinks that I can handle it just fine. It is a tough situation.


I am so sorry for you, Marilyn- it is such a hard situation for you both. Prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope Arianna isn't too battered from her fall & your GS is better soon
> 
> Rookie, beautiful socks.
> 
> ...


Glad DS is safe. 
Glad you enjoyed the joke!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Please send some very strong prayers for my oldes DGS. His head/ mind is in a very dark place right now. No details yet.


So sorry to hear this, how old is he? Sending him all healing thoughts and best wishes.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Ray is having a hard time adjusting. He still thinks he will be just fine at home. He asked me yesterday what would happen if he got violent. The day he said he was going to call a taxi to bring him home. I asked him how he was going to pay for it and he had no answer. I have his credit cards or he would use them. I feel so sad for him. He doesn't realize how much care he needs and thinks that I can handle it just fine. It is a tough situation.


It is such a tough situation Marilyn. Hard for him and hard for you and harder because he doesn't realise how much care he needs and that you cannot cope on your own. Sending loads of hugs for both of you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope Arianna isn't too battered from her fall & your GS is better soon
> 
> Rookie, beautiful socks.
> 
> ...


Glad DS wasn't near enough to get involved in that accident. The weather sounds really horrible in your neck of the woods. Think I'll stay in the UK.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must ask to have a look at the story, if I ever get down to see them. The plan is they will go to Australia next year, but no plans to visit their nanaj, who feels very grumpy about that.
> :sm24:


 :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

EJS said:


> Yesterday was DGD1 first day as an EMT/ambulance driver. No calls out so did lots of paperwork to my understanding.


She looks lovely and you must be so proud of her. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> You can use even the cheap mouth wash for that! Of course it doesn't late a long time but it does work!


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Beautiful sunny morning here , bit chilly but not to bad , heard on the news this morning that Hadrians wall is in danger as there are too many walkers visiting the site . For those who dont know Hadrians wall is a world heritage site over 2000 years old , it was built on the orders of the Roman Emperor Hadrian to keep any northern invaders out of Britannia . Its starts not far from me in a place called Wallsend (how original ????) and goes right across to tthe west side of the country , its an 84 mile long walk through beautiful countryside and over the Pennies and very popular with tourists which is the problem ,here are a few pictures of just a few of the roman ruins you can see along the walk


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Quick pop in. Finished day 2 of the trip home, one to go. A small amount of internet here so will read.
Have some photos but will wait till I have more internet to post them. Includes some from the Mount Panorama race track in Bathurst (where Fans DH was recently). No cars racing round but 'normal' cars can go around it so I did so just becuase I could.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! I just told a child "Happy Easter"!! Dear Lord, I'm more tired than I thought. lololol The mom just laughed and said she's been there.


LOL. :sm06: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Cute!
> Well, you get to see this twice. The first time it added the attachment it told me it lost Connection. So I did it again and can't delete the second one.


Aaww love these photos. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, surgeries Dec 6 and 21, so not too long to wait.


Good news, and I hope they go really well, which I am sure they will. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did not know about interchangeables, short rows, wingspans, is mosaic knitting Intarsia?, had never tried to knit in beads, although I knew it was possible, lifelines are something I still don't do- as you say so much more to it than one knew before!


I agree, and I have learnt so much more on here too that is not knitting related.... and am loving that we are a "family".


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is my rainbow and her storm cloud. DD put battery operated twinkle lights under the polyester stuffing fluff. You can see it but in the dark it almost looks light lightning! Poor Arriana took a nosedive just as they finished trick or treat. I haven't seen her yet but DD says she got her mouth and face. She saved herself the way she fell. Arms went out and took the worst but face got it as she slid. She was running.


Oh I love this one too.... hope she didnt hurt herself too much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> A red denim skirt/dress and red Ugg style boots will complete the outfit and Christmas giftâi used some extra yarn for a messy bun hat.
> 
> The set for her big sister are more subdued and in turquoise and yellow, although there is some hot pink in the skein beginning to show. I'll probably do turquoise boots and dress to coordinate. I don't want to decide that until I see the entire color run.


Sounds wonderful presents for them. You knit lovely socks. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

budasha said:


> A
> Geezer truths:
> 
> 1.
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

EJS said:


> What a day. Had planned to get up earlier then I did but a rough night, I slept in until 9 when Marv woke me up knowing I had things I wanted to get done. Went to have labs drawn for appointment next Monday. Ran to the DollarTree for candy for M as he is addicted and replaced so many colas with hard candy. Then off to get some laundry done, thankful the laundromat was not busy. Dropped off some clothing at a VA collection box. Grocery shopping and home. Got some stew beef in the pressure cooker with garlic and a can of tomatoes. Will cook some rice, and some broccoli to go with it later.
> Have been working on a practice pony that will be given to littlest GD here. I have had a request for a unicorn for youngest GD as a Christmas present. Will share a photo when I get it done. Allergies acting up affecting my eyes so not getting as much done at a time as I would like. Changed my mind on the cardigan idea and found a kit on sale at Craftsy so am waiting for that. Trying to decide on a pair of slippers for myself. I keep thinking I need a soft sole on them as the texture of crochet stitches causes me pain to walk on. My feet have become so sensitive--I can feel rocks through the soles of my athletic shoes...
> Thank you everyone for your nice compliments about GD1. She is a really good kid and I am happy to see her working towards her goal.


You left me breathless :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Bonnie, to answer your quest why no trick or treat, because we didn't grow up with it in this country, it's relatively new here, and not happy about children wandering the streets begging sweets from strangers. It's the wrong season too. I'm ok with costume parties in private homes, but going round houses of strangers isn't good in our opinion. Also don't indulge in Valentine's Day either, another recent introduced thing from immigration.
> I'm not a mean person but stick to my principles on this one.


????????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, I just saw that 5 of the victims in yesterday's NYC attack were from Argentina. Their poor families. I wonder if they were just here for a visit to NYC or living there?


 :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ive started knitting this , either I've gone wrong somewhere or this postbox is a lot bigger than I thought. It does not give the diameter just the height of 12 inches. Oh well I'll squeeze it in somethere just not on the mantle


That is so cute! Of course we want a photo of yours when its finished please.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

dmme said:


> I had the cutest trick-or-treater. He was 3 or 4 and was wearing a football jersey. (He told me which player he was, but I've forgotten.) His dad was with him and this was obviously a hurry-up costume his dad had thrown together. My black cat Zander met them at the door with me. The little fellow asked if my cat were going trick-or-treating and I told him no, that my cat didn't have anyone to go with and was a 'fraidy cat. The little boy said that Zander could come with him and his dad (I thought his dad was going to faint for a minute), but I said I needed Zander to help me answer the door. So the little boy thought for a minute and then said he would come back to share the candy he collected. I wanted to keep him.


Aww how cute.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful sunny morning here , bit chilly but not to bad , heard on the news this morning that Hadrians wall is in danger as there are too many walkers visiting the site . For those who dont know Hadrians wall is a world heritage site over 2000 years old , it was built on the orders of the Roman Emperor Hadrian to keep any northern invaders out of Britannia . Its starts not far from me in a place called Wallsend (how original ????) and goes right across to tthe west side of the country , its an 84 mile long walk through beautiful countryside and over the Pennies and very popular with tourists which is the problem ,here are a few pictures of just a few of the roman ruins you can see along the walk


Lovely sunny morning here too, now the mist has cleared, but a bit chilly. 
Great pictures of Hadrians Wall, I heard a lot about him in Rome, he was quite a busy chap!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

dmme said:


> How are you all seeing pictures?


They sometimes take a minute or so to load, so if scroll by too fast you might miss them. You could try going back to the pages and wait a bit and hopefully you will see them....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Prayers for him. Hope he gets the help he needs.


RE Tami's DGS..... from me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful sunny morning here , bit chilly but not to bad , heard on the news this morning that Hadrians wall is in danger as there are too many walkers visiting the site . For those who dont know Hadrians wall is a world heritage site over 2000 years old , it was built on the orders of the Roman Emperor Hadrian to keep any northern invaders out of Britannia . Its starts not far from me in a place called Wallsend (how original ????) and goes right across to tthe west side of the country , its an 84 mile long walk through beautiful countryside and over the Pennies and very popular with tourists which is the problem ,here are a few pictures of just a few of the roman ruins you can see along the walk


That is so sad- like the flag stones of the Cathedrals being worn too thin by the tromping of constant feet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Quick pop in. Finished day 2 of the trip home, one to go. A small amount of internet here so will read.
> Have some photos but will wait till I have more internet to post them. Includes some from the Mount Panorama race track in Bathurst (where Fans DH was recently). No cars racing round but 'normal' cars can go around it so I did so just becuase I could.


I have been wondering where you would be on your journey!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree, and I have learnt so much more on here too that is not knitting related.... and am loving that we are a "family".


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry for you, Marilyn- it is such a hard situation for you both. Prayers.


From me too.... big hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yowser! That will be an expensive dental visit for sure! I'm having a crown begun Dec. 1st; still paying off DH's crown from late summer and we have dental insurance! I don't know if I ever said I used to work in a dental lab making crowns or not. I know how tedious making porcelain &
gold crowns can be; think of sculpting on a small scale and it has to be perfect constantly checking the bite. (No! I didn't bite people...LOL) I enjoyed doing it but disliked being in such a socially void environment in that we had to focus so intensely there was little talking. Guess I'm too much a people person and missed the interaction with lots of people.


sassafras123 said:


> Tami, love pic of Ariana and your DD. Hope bruising wasn't bad.
> Cashmere, thank you. Looking forward to a brighter world! Today saw GE doc and dentist. Need $5,000 dental work. Yowser. Don't have to see GE doc til next year! Haha, Jan.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, of course your elephant brought happiness. It was a wonderful elephant.
> 
> Maya and I went for a half hour walk at 5. 75 with nice breeze so very pleasant. I was tired from 2 doc visits but figured it was more mental than physical and Maya was restless as she was alone most of yesterday and didn't get walk in.


Brilliant :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the yarn Rookie. What pattern are you using for the boots? I've been tempted to try making some Ugg style boots. Will you also be making the skirt/dress?


RookieRetiree said:


> A red denim skirt/dress and red Ugg style boots will complete the outfit and Christmas giftâi used some extra yarn for a messy bun hat.
> 
> The set for her big sister are more subdued and in turquoise and yellow, although there is some hot pink in the skein beginning to show. I'll probably do turquoise boots and dress to coordinate. I don't want to decide that until I see the entire color run.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Praying.


Tami, I missed this. He is in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I LOVED this Liz!!! Sat here laughing outloud all by myself. Have copied it and emailed it to several folks. Thanks for a good start of my day!


budasha said:


> A
> Geezer truths:
> 
> 1.
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Ray is having a hard time adjusting. He still thinks he will be just fine at home. He asked me yesterday what would happen if he got violent. The day he said he was going to call a taxi to bring him home. I asked him how he was going to pay for it and he had no answer. I have his credit cards or he would use them. I feel so sad for him. He doesn't realize how much care he needs and thinks that I can handle it just fine. It is a tough situation.


More prayers for you both. So sorry your situation.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful sunny morning here , bit chilly but not to bad , heard on the news this morning that Hadrians wall is in danger as there are too many walkers visiting the site . For those who dont know Hadrians wall is a world heritage site over 2000 years old , it was built on the orders of the Roman Emperor Hadrian to keep any northern invaders out of Britannia . Its starts not far from me in a place called Wallsend (how original ????) and goes right across to tthe west side of the country , its an 84 mile long walk through beautiful countryside and over the Pennies and very popular with tourists which is the problem ,here are a few pictures of just a few of the roman ruins you can see along the walk


It is overcast here with just a few glimpses of the sun. It is lovely to see Hadrians Wall. I have visited a few times and loved it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You got 'em!


tami_ohio said:


> Please send some very strong prayers for my oldes DGS. His head/ mind is in a very dark place right now. No details yet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the yarn Rookie. What pattern are you using for the boots? I've been tempted to try making some Ugg style boots. Will you also be making the skirt/dress?


I'll make the skirt/dress, but purchase actual boots the girls can wear with the knee socks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so sorry you are having to go through this. I went through this with both mom and dad. Always have you both in my prayers,
Marilyn.


Railyn said:


> Ray is having a hard time adjusting. He still thinks he will be just fine at home. He asked me yesterday what would happen if he got violent. The day he said he was going to call a taxi to bring him home. I asked him how he was going to pay for it and he had no answer. I have his credit cards or he would use them. I feel so sad for him. He doesn't realize how much care he needs and thinks that I can handle it just fine. It is a tough situation.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the history lesson Sonya. The area is lovely and I can see why tourists would be interested in it.


Swedenme said:


> Beautiful sunny morning here , bit chilly but not to bad , heard on the news this morning that Hadrians wall is in danger as there are too many walkers visiting the site . For those who dont know Hadrians wall is a world heritage site over 2000 years old , it was built on the orders of the Roman Emperor Hadrian to keep any northern invaders out of Britannia . Its starts not far from me in a place called Wallsend (how original ????) and goes right across to tthe west side of the country , its an 84 mile long walk through beautiful countryside and over the Pennies and very popular with tourists which is the problem ,here are a few pictures of just a few of the roman ruins you can see along the walk


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Margaret, you are a woman of my attitude; doing stuff just because you could! Sounds like you've had a good trip and I look forward to the pictures.


darowil said:


> Quick pop in. Finished day 2 of the trip home, one to go. A small amount of internet here so will read.
> Have some photos but will wait till I have more internet to post them. Includes some from the Mount Panorama race track in Bathurst (where Fans DH was recently). No cars racing round but 'normal' cars can go around it so I did so just becuase I could.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too!


sugarsugar said:


> I agree, and I have learnt so much more on here too that is not knitting related.... and am loving that we are a "family".


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to read the daily digest and the check email. Have monthly knitting group later this morning. TTYL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Railyn I hope your husband settles soon, but you've done the best thing for him, even though he doesn't realise it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma and Gwen, thank you. The only surprise was he said right eye worse than left. In June optometrist said Medicare would pay for left eye but didnÃ¢ÂÂt think theyÃ¢ÂÂd pay for right. Guess right eye played catch up!
> 
> Sonja, pix of fisherman hat please.


Here is a pictureJoy . Its a lovely warm hat , thinking of knitting one for husband although he wasnt impressed with this one ????
Have to now take in the pattern for a few ladies at knitting group as they are interested in knitting it now

Glad to hear you havent got long to wait for the eye surgery


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Quick pop in. Finished day 2 of the trip home, one to go. A small amount of internet here so will read.
> Have some photos but will wait till I have more internet to post them. Includes some from the Mount Panorama race track in Bathurst (where Fans DH was recently). No cars racing round but 'normal' cars can go around it so I did so just becuase I could.


I like doing things just because ,????Did you put your foot down and screech round the corners ????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a pictureJoy . Its a lovely warm hat , thinking of knitting one for husband although he wasnt impressed with this one ????
> Have to now take in the pattern for a few ladies at knitting group as they are interested in knitting it now
> 
> Glad to hear you havent got long to wait for the eye surgery


That is great hat for a man. DH would love it. Is there a pattern?
:sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is great hat for a man. DH would love it. Is there a pattern?
> :sm24:


Its a free hat pattern Norma I'll look up the link for you
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/1898-hat


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Ray is having a hard time adjusting. He still thinks he will be just fine at home. He asked me yesterday what would happen if he got violent. The day he said he was going to call a taxi to bring him home. I asked him how he was going to pay for it and he had no answer. I have his credit cards or he would use them. I feel so sad for him. He doesn't realize how much care he needs and thinks that I can handle it just fine. It is a tough situation.


Oh my goodness, so sad. I am so sorry.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got a pattern for some "boots" that are crocheted but use flip flops for soles. I'm hoping to make some for DIL & GD for Christmas, maybe that would work for you. I bought some felt insoles to put on top of the sole for added warmth as I think the sole would be cold if worn outside.


I have seen those, they are really cute. Good idea to use the felt insoles.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: So you might be able to join in next year when they have the next Knitapaloosa? (KAP) Life can get busy! I just had to refuse a change to a Committee Meeting because of an appointment I have set up ages ago which means I get my eyes examined for free- too good to miss out!


I will definitely look at participating! I was looking at the posts from the last KAP when they were posted here. Looks like a wonderful event! You're right, free eye exams should not be passed by!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lovely warm hat and will be much appreciated I am sure.
Glad for the Hadrian's wall pictures.
Oh Railyn, so sad your situation. Prayers things will even out and Ray will adjust to his new situation. It is so very hard on both of you.
Sorry about the needed costly dental work Gwennie (do I have this right?) Amazing now, though, how wonderful restorations are in this day and age. There still is nothing that works quite as well as one's original set of teeth.
Glad you are able to get your eye appointment for free, Julie. You will love having updated glasses, if they are needed. That is wonderful. Any word, yet, on the MRI results? Hoping your hands will quietly but surely improve in function.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope Arianna isn't too battered from her fall & your GS is better soon
> 
> Rookie, beautiful socks.
> 
> ...


I had trouble with Internet last night as well. What a terrible thing to happen. Hope you have a safe drive today.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Fan said:


> Bonnie, to answer your quest why no trick or treat, because we didn't grow up with it in this country, it's relatively new here, and not happy about children wandering the streets begging sweets from strangers. It's the wrong season too. I'm ok with costume parties in private homes, but going round houses of strangers isn't good in our opinion. Also don't indulge in Valentine's Day either, another recent introduced thing from immigration.
> I'm not a mean person but stick to my principles on this one.


I don't acknowlege halloween and do not hand out candy either. 
I read a story where one family found a packet of meth in their childs bag, not to mention with all the needles, razor blades and even a nail that seems to happen every year.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Cheryl, welcome, please tell us about yourself.
> I'm a retired lab tech & farmers wife.


Hi Bonnie! My husband and I are still both working, and I am homeschooling our youngest, who is a senior in high school this year. I'm looking forward to the next season of life, but I'm still not sure what that'll bring.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Welcome to the table, so glad that you are speaking up.
> You'll get us all figured out in no time, well, at least as much as any of us have ourselves figured out. lol


Thank you! I'm enjoying the Tea Party so far.

:sm01:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful sunny morning here , bit chilly but not to bad , heard on the news this morning that Hadrians wall is in danger as there are too many walkers visiting the site . For those who dont know Hadrians wall is a world heritage site over 2000 years old , it was built on the orders of the Roman Emperor Hadrian to keep any northern invaders out of Britannia . Its starts not far from me in a place called Wallsend (how original ????) and goes right across to tthe west side of the country , its an 84 mile long walk through beautiful countryside and over the Pennies and very popular with tourists which is the problem ,here are a few pictures of just a few of the roman ruins you can see along the walk


Wow, I can see why people would want to visit. It is a shame it causes a danger. Is that due to the visitors vandalizing?


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My friend Nadya is in Fiji- thought those of you in the north might like to see a warmer clime!!!!!!


Beautiful!


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Cheryl glad you could join us.


Thank You! It's wonderful to be here!


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Send me a PM and refresh my memory, please! Maybe our Thursday knitting group?


PM sent.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Welcome....We love Tami. I lived in Akron, Bedford, Streetsboro, and Lakewood. Ohio.


Thank you!

:sm01:


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome-good to see you.


Thank You!


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Then you met one of our best!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just took these of Ringo: always tricky to catch him at a good angle!


Ringo is very handsome, Julie!

:sm01:


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

KateB said:


> Welcome Cheryl!


Thank you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> Wow, I can see why people would want to visit. It is a shame it causes a danger. Is that due to the visitors vandalizing?


No not vandalizing, just the ammount of people who visit and walk there is causing lots of wear and tear, which is only natural, they are trying to come up with says to save it so future generations can visit , there are good museum s there too with lots of artefacts from Roman times


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a pictureJoy . Its a lovely warm hat , thinking of knitting one for husband although he wasnt impressed with this one ????
> Have to now take in the pattern for a few ladies at knitting group as they are interested in knitting it now
> 
> Glad to hear you havent got long to wait for the eye surgery


I have one like that in brown Alpaca- very good for keeping the ears warm.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Welcome from Trumbull County, Cheryl_K. I hope you'll come to feel comfortable enough to jump in on any topic that strikes your fancy.
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm17: :sm17:


Thanks for the wonderful Ohio welcome, Joy! I'm in Lorain County.

:sm01:


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm glad that you decided to join us. Please come back often.


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> I will definitely look at participating! I was looking at the posts from the last KAP when they were posted here. Looks like a wonderful event! You're right, free eye exams should not be passed by!


It seems everyone has tremendous fun, and I think several good friendships have resulted. We have Skyped in the past- but it is a bit difficult with the time differences and people's other commitments!
My eye exam is just next Monday- it will be my longest trip out solo since my operation.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, ‘‘tis a lot of dental work. No cavities but one bridge and one crown repair.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a litter of 4 gingers and one other, that I sexed the wrong way- I was so sure they had to be male- a year later they started producing kittens themselves become Tiger had to become Tiger-Lily.


That must be why I have a calico cat. No guesswork there!

:sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Lovely warm hat and will be much appreciated I am sure.
> Glad for the Hadrian's wall pictures.
> Oh Railyn, so sad your situation. Prayers things will even out and Ray will adjust to his new situation. It is so very hard on both of you.
> Sorry about the needed costly dental work Gwennie (do I have this right?) Amazing now, though, how wonderful restorations are in this day and age. There still is nothing that works quite as well as one's original set of teeth.
> Glad you are able to get your eye appointment for free, Julie. You will love having updated glasses, if they are needed. That is wonderful. Any word, yet, on the MRI results? Hoping your hands will quietly but surely improve in function.


Free is not to be sniffed at! Happens next Monday. I will go by taxi to the train- I need to catch two trains and then a bus up to the Medical School. 
No nothing yet about the MRI- but I've made an appointment to see the doctor on the 13th, so hopefully something by then.
My left hand is not brilliant at the moment, so I am taking a rest from the knitting.
And have had to do a catch-up of the bookwork for Seniors in any case!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> Ringo is very handsome, Julie!
> 
> :sm01:


Thank you, Cheryl! My Ringo has a habit of charming visitors with his habit of rolling over for tummy rubs as well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> That must be why I have a calico cat. No guesswork there!
> 
> :sm02: :sm02:


And that had been my reckoning with the ginger kittens- 4 girls in one litter was a bit startling, even though I knew Ginger females were possible- my very first kitten was correctly named Jennifer.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, praying for your DGS. Hugs for you.

Cathy, thank you. I’m looking forward to improved vision.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, can understand your dislike of socially void environment. You are such a wonderful, vivacious people person. We don’t have dental insurance. Good news is I will have work done.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, wonderful hat, love moss stitch cuff. 

Norma, thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Its a free hat pattern Norma I'll look up the link for you
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/1898-hat


Thank you for the link. I have the pattern. I don't think I have the right yarn but I shall make him one shortly :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cheryl, welcome. What are you knitting?

Sonja, enjoyed pics of Hadrian’s wall. Would love to walk it one day. Well, it would probably be 2 weeks if I really were to walk it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> I heard they were student friends all celebrating their recent graduation with a trip to NY. Poor things, just about to start out on their lives.


Sad indeed. My heart goes out to all who at any Time are subject to such violence.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am taking the easy way and letting the yarn do all the work. I will add flowers and leaves to achieve this effect. Probably yellow and pink flowers.


Wow, so impressed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ive started knitting this , either I've gone wrong somewhere or this postbox is a lot bigger than I thought. It does not give the diameter just the height of 12 inches. Oh well I'll squeeze it in somethere just not on the mantle


Wow, this will be quite the project. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Brrrr. Sounds really cold to me. It's still mild here for November but threatening colder days at the end of the week. Likely to get to 8C soon, less on the mainland but nothing like -14C. I gave in today and put central heating on for an hour as I've been sitting all day doing paperwork, reading etc, but it's not really that cold.


Bonnie, you are sure more tolerant to the cold. I'm wearing my lighter winter coat already.

TNS, think of you so often.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

dmme said:


> I had the cutest trick-or-treater. He was 3 or 4 and was wearing a football jersey. (He told me which player he was, but I've forgotten.) His dad was with him and this was obviously a hurry-up costume his dad had thrown together. My black cat Zander met them at the door with me. The little fellow asked if my cat were going trick-or-treating and I told him no, that my cat didn't have anyone to go with and was a 'fraidy cat. The little boy said that Zander could come with him and his dad (I thought his dad was going to faint for a minute), but I said I needed Zander to help me answer the door. So the little boy thought for a minute and then said he would come back to share the candy he collected. I wanted to keep him.


What a wonderful, precious moment. In the heart forever.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, love pic of Ariana and your DD. Hope bruising wasn't bad.
> Cashmere, thank you. Looking forward to a brighter world! Today saw GE doc and dentist. Need $5,000 dental work. Yowser. Don't have to see GE doc til next year! Haha, Jan.


Oh no. It sure doesn't take much to need $5000 worth of dental work either and dental insurance doesn't help much even if one is fortunate enough to have it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> The news just mentioned that they were celebrating the 30th anniversary of their graduation. There was also a woman from Belgium who was there with her mother and child. I can't imagine what the families are going through.


So sad that for that stretch he hit so many from other countries. I guess when we walk around in NYC that is one thing that is a daily thing with so many being tourists. We tend to look at the others as residents, but more than likely 1/2 are also tourists. I can only sit and shake my head in sorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> For sure!
> 
> I fixed the salty chili by mixing it with the leftover red posole, which has the same seasoning but no added salt! Happy I didn't have to waste food.


Good save.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

dmme said:


> How are you all seeing pictures?


Are you on your phone. I can't see the pictures any more on my phone. Took it in to have settings checked but guy said nothing wrong, however I can see the photos on DH's phone and his is the same but an earlier model.

Oops! See you got an answer and can see them now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Please send some very strong prayers for my oldes DGS. His head/ mind is in a very dark place right now. No details yet.


God Love you. So, so sorry to hear this Tami. Of course prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm uncomfortable in the patterned ones, but they were fun for Halloween. They are comfortable if I can get them loose enough on my calves. I can't wear knee high nylons either.


I have problems with the knee highs cutting off my circulation.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Ray is having a hard time adjusting. He still thinks he will be just fine at home. He asked me yesterday what would happen if he got violent. The day he said he was going to call a taxi to bring him home. I asked him how he was going to pay for it and he had no answer. I have his credit cards or he would use them. I feel so sad for him. He doesn't realize how much care he needs and thinks that I can handle it just fine. It is a tough situation.


Railyn, so hard for you too. Thinking of you and sending wishes for strength you need. Definitely tough, tough, tough. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got a pattern for some "boots" that are crocheted but use flip flops for soles. I'm hoping to make some for DIL & GD for Christmas, maybe that would work for you. I bought some felt insoles to put on top of the sole for added warmth as I think the sole would be cold if worn outside.


How do you get the slippers attached to the flip flops? 
Great idea!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope Arianna isn't too battered from her fall & your GS is better soon
> 
> Rookie, beautiful socks.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an awful day on the road. Picking up the grandkids on a day like that is definitely done with mixed emotions. Safer with all at home for sure. Glad you are ok, but no control on ice. 
Hard to believe nobody was killed in that accident. My goodness, that van should have stayed put. Thank goodness your DS was safe. Phew, too close for comfort. Just the beginning. I would just stay home in the winter if it weren't for the grandchildren. May you and your family all be safe this winter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Bonnie, to answer your quest why no trick or treat, because we didn't grow up with it in this country, it's relatively new here, and not happy about children wandering the streets begging sweets from strangers. It's the wrong season too. I'm ok with costume parties in private homes, but going round houses of strangers isn't good in our opinion. Also don't indulge in Valentine's Day either, another recent introduced thing from immigration.
> I'm not a mean person but stick to my principles on this one.


Heard that we have over 6,000 fatalities on Halloween with people being out, so many children, and not able to be seen by cars. Not all were children, but too many.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful sunny morning here , bit chilly but not to bad , heard on the news this morning that Hadrians wall is in danger as there are too many walkers visiting the site . For those who dont know Hadrians wall is a world heritage site over 2000 years old , it was built on the orders of the Roman Emperor Hadrian to keep any northern invaders out of Britannia . Its starts not far from me in a place called Wallsend (how original ????) and goes right across to tthe west side of the country , its an 84 mile long walk through beautiful countryside and over the Pennies and very popular with tourists which is the problem ,here are a few pictures of just a few of the roman ruins you can see along the walk


Thanks for the photos. So interesting and I did read about it but have never seen it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Quick pop in. Finished day 2 of the trip home, one to go. A small amount of internet here so will read.
> Have some photos but will wait till I have more internet to post them. Includes some from the Mount Panorama race track in Bathurst (where Fans DH was recently). No cars racing round but 'normal' cars can go around it so I did so just becuase I could.


Safe travels!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a pictureJoy . Its a lovely warm hat , thinking of knitting one for husband although he wasnt impressed with this one ????
> Have to now take in the pattern for a few ladies at knitting group as they are interested in knitting it now
> 
> Glad to hear you havent got long to wait for the eye surgery


Nice hat...sure will come in handy.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

I wish to attach a picture, how do I make sure it gets on this thread? Do I just post it on the swaps,KALs and group activities? Thanks for the help


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I just hit reply, not quote reply, directly under a post on this KTP. That's what I did to your post to reply to you. This puts it right in our party. So if you aren't already reading the current KTP then you would go to the Swaps section you mentioned, find the current KTP and click on it, then hit reply on one of the posts, then you can say what you want and then go to choose file. If you need further help with how to post photos we can help with that too, but that will get your photo in our current KTP.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> Hi Bonnie! My husband and I are still both working, and I am homeschooling our youngest, who is a senior in high school this year. I'm looking forward to the next season of life, but I'm still not sure what that'll bring.


Welcome Cheryl K. 
Julie, you have made such progress to be able to travel as you will for your eye appointment. I am sure it is a bit of a challenge but you will bravely conquer I am sure. Hope it isn't raining and the weather behaves.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, hoping your hands clear up or they find out what they can do to make it better so you can knit again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I found this funny :sm23:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> No not vandalizing, just the ammount of people who visit and walk there is causing lots of wear and tear, which is only natural, they are trying to come up with says to save it so future generations can visit , there are good museum s there too with lots of artefacts from Roman times


Sounds like good ideas for a vacation


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Heard that we have over 6,000 fatalities on Halloween with people being out, so many children, and not able to be seen by cars. Not all were children, but too many.


That's really sad, but can understand it too children in their excitement rushing about not watching the traffic. 
We have our own dramatic event on 5th Nov. with Guy Fawkes night and it's all fireworks being let off everywhere. Many animals lost due to being terrified and burned children and adults, sometimes buildings. People just get silly and do dumb things which has consequences.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

EJS said:


> I don't acknowlege halloween and do not hand out candy either.
> I read a story where one family found a packet of meth in their childs bag, not to mention with all the needles, razor blades and even a nail that seems to happen every year.


Yes we have had nasty surprises in Halloween bags here too. Another reason not to indulge.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Quick pop in. Finished day 2 of the trip home, one to go. A small amount of internet here so will read.
> Have some photos but will wait till I have more internet to post them. Includes some from the Mount Panorama race track in Bathurst (where Fans DH was recently). No cars racing round but 'normal' cars can go around it so I did so just becuase I could.


Woo hoo good for you! Sounds like lots of fun. Must tell DH he would love to do that!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Took quite a hunt- but finally located the photo I have of Ringo at 3 months old- there is a strong resemblance to his sisters!


Lovely photo- what a wistful look!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome Dorothy and BlueBerry. I think others have explained what we do here, so just join in when you feel like it. You will soon get to know some of us from all over the world. I'm so pleased you've joined us.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for the link. I have the pattern. I don't think I have the right yarn but I shall make him one shortly :sm24:


I just used dk yarn , it turned out exact size and was perfect thickness and warmth ,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love this pattern. Is this a design of yours or a pattern you found? Would love to get this pattern IF you can direct me to it. *edit* saw the link after posting this and now have the pattern plus a few others! Thanks!


Swedenme said:


> Here is a pictureJoy . Its a lovely warm hat , thinking of knitting one for husband although he wasnt impressed with this one ????
> Have to now take in the pattern for a few ladies at knitting group as they are interested in knitting it now
> 
> Glad to hear you havent got long to wait for the eye surgery


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I hope the citizenship test goes well. It looks a fabulous place and you look glamorous.


I agree, and wish you all the best. You look amazing.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a new neighbor and he has the door open as it is a beautiful day. His music is so loud and very annoying. It is definitely not my style of music. This is the same neighbor who wanted me to pay his electric bill.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is Sassafras/Joy that has the upcoming very costly dental work needed though I also mentioned I have to have a crown done Dec.
1. I do have dental insurance though that will help with mine.


flyty1n said:


> Lovely warm hat and will be much appreciated I am sure.
> Glad for the Hadrian's wall pictures.
> Oh Railyn, so sad your situation. Prayers things will even out and Ray will adjust to his new situation. It is so very hard on both of you.
> Sorry about the needed costly dental work Gwennie (do I have this right?) Amazing now, though, how wonderful restorations are in this day and age. There still is nothing that works quite as well as one's original set of teeth.
> Glad you are able to get your eye appointment for free, Julie. You will love having updated glasses, if they are needed. That is wonderful. Any word, yet, on the MRI results? Hoping your hands will quietly but surely improve in function.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love this pattern. Is this a design of yours or a pattern you found? Would love to get this pattern IF you can direct me to it.


You will find the link in a reply to Norma Gwen


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Finished the blanket on time! It's drying and blocking. Kids and grand kids all slowly leaving for their respective homes. Was a fun chaotic hectic week with people coming and going. It sure will be quiet here!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I found this funny :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WHAT??? Why on earth would he expect you to pay his electric bill!?! And, how rude to have his music so loud that it infringes on your domicile even if his door is open. Some people are so inconsiderate. Can you contact the mobile home park's leasing agent to request that he turn down the noise?


Railyn said:


> I have a new neighbor and he has the door open as it is a beautiful day. His music is so loud and very annoying. It is definitely not my style of music. This is the same neighbor who wanted me to pay his electric bill.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely blanket.


Maatje said:


> Finished the blanket on time! It's drying and blocking. Kids and grand kids all slowly leaving for their respective homes. Was a fun chaotic hectic week with people coming and going. It sure will be quiet here!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> you got it Tami.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Do you know what pattern she used? There are so many out there, from cute little floppy ones to the one I am doing that looks more like a real animal instead of a cartoon---does that make sense?
> I had thought about the shoe liner too. I am so undecided. May try a few different things to see what I like best.


I will ask.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Budasha - Thanks for passing on the Geezer truths list. ????????

One missing tho' 
.....You answer back (aloud) after reading something you don't agree with, or can 'go one better' on.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cheryl_K said:


> Thank you! I'm enjoying the Tea Party so far.
> 
> :sm01:


Hi Cheryl, sorry I didn't include you in my welcome to the other new recruits. ....so s big Welcome from over the water. I see you are joining in and getting to know us already. Hope you will enjoy the comradeship.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Finished the blanket on time! It's drying and blocking. Kids and grand kids all slowly leaving for their respective homes. Was a fun chaotic hectic week with people coming and going. It sure will be quiet here!


Lovely blanket , glad you got it finished on time


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> That's really sad, but can understand it too children in their excitement rushing about not watching the traffic.
> We have our own dramatic event on 5th Nov. with Guy Fawkes night and it's all fireworks being let off everywhere. Many animals lost due to being terrified and burned children and adults, sometimes buildings. People just get silly and do dumb things which has consequences.


Guess we all have things in common, just different ways of doing them, which can be wonderful or just the opposite. Nice thing is that on here it is all positive with learning.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, did you put the petal to the metal going around the racetrack.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I have a new neighbor and he has the door open as it is a beautiful day. His music is so loud and very annoying. It is definitely not my style of music. This is the same neighbor who wanted me to pay his electric bill.


What, I missed that....he wanted you to pay his electric bill. :sm06: Sounds like someone who wants to take advantage of a sweet person but I know you are wiser than to fall for anything like that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Finished the blanket on time! It's drying and blocking. Kids and grand kids all slowly leaving for their respective homes. Was a fun chaotic hectic week with people coming and going. It sure will be quiet here!


Beautiful. Looks like it is quite soft and lovely color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Welcome Cheryl K.
> Julie, you have made such progress to be able to travel as you will for your eye appointment. I am sure it is a bit of a challenge but you will bravely conquer I am sure. Hope it isn't raining and the weather behaves.


Thank you, Joyce! Guess what? Another rainy day! Although the wind has dried the concrete a bit- I have to go to the bank later, but my friend Eva will give me a ride one way. 
Monday's forecast is cloudy- but who knows? in our zone anything can happen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, hoping your hands clear up or they find out what they can do to make it better so you can knit again.


Thank you, Daralene! The result of the MRI should be coming through soon, plus I have made a doctor's appointment for the 13th.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I found this funny :sm23:


I saw that one a while ago!!!!! Fale was an excellent peeler of all sorts of things and would never do anything so stupid as that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Lovely photo- what a wistful look!


 :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Finished the blanket on time! It's drying and blocking. Kids and grand kids all slowly leaving for their respective homes. Was a fun chaotic hectic week with people coming and going. It sure will be quiet here!


Lovely blanket


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful sunny morning here , bit chilly but not to bad , heard on the news this morning that Hadrians wall is in danger as there are too many walkers visiting the site . For those who dont know Hadrians wall is a world heritage site over 2000 years old , it was built on the orders of the Roman Emperor Hadrian to keep any northern invaders out of Britannia . Its starts not far from me in a place called Wallsend (how original ????) and goes right across to tthe west side of the country , its an 84 mile long walk through beautiful countryside and over the Pennies and very popular with tourists which is the problem ,here are a few pictures of just a few of the roman ruins you can see along the walk


I visited the wall when I was in college as part of our history main course and found it really interesting. I like how you called it "northern invaders" .......pretty sure it was we wild Scots they wanted to keep out! :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone I've been checking in sometimes and reading the sumaries. Well it looks like another summer is over but now that the weather is cold I feel more like staying inside where it's warm My daughter picked a large bucket of apples fro our Cortalnd apple tree at our house where my son stays. I had fun cutting them up thiking about applesauce and pies, yum.
> Welcome to the new ones! I hope you enjoy this group. I'm going to keep reading to catch up ohio Joy, I still want to visit Elm when ever you all get settled or if you need help just pm me.


Good to see you!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is Sassafras/Joy that has the upcoming very costly dental work needed though I also mentioned I have to have a crown done Dec.
> 1. I do have dental insurance though that will help with mine.


Best wishes for dental work for Joy and you both. I know that a dentist visit is not very pleasant at times, but also know how important good teeth are to health and well being. Glad you do have good dental insurance Gweniepooh. Sassafras, I feel your pain.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Do you know what pattern she used? There are so many out there, from cute little floppy ones to the one I am doing that looks more like a real animal instead of a cartoon---does that make sense?
> I had thought about the shoe liner too. I am so undecided. May try a few different things to see what I like best.


Go here for one of the patterns DD used. http://www.1dogwoof.com/rainbow-crochet-unicorn-pattern/


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Ray is having a hard time adjusting. He still thinks he will be just fine at home. He asked me yesterday what would happen if he got violent. The day he said he was going to call a taxi to bring him home. I asked him how he was going to pay for it and he had no answer. I have his credit cards or he would use them. I feel so sad for him. He doesn't realize how much care he needs and thinks that I can handle it just fine. It is a tough situation.


I am so sorry to hear this. Mom always asked me to take her home. Home to her was with her parents, where she grew up. After my dad passed away, she pretty much blocked out having been married.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope Arianna isn't too battered from her fall & your GS is better soon
> 
> Rookie, beautiful socks.
> 
> ...


Arriana is fine, just 2 scrapes, one of which is at the top edge, of her top lip, about a 1/4" wide, which feels funny to her, the other under her chin, just a fine line.

DGS is home, don't know if he went to school today or not. I haven't had any updates.

Sorry to hear of the accidents due to ice on the roads. Hope your family stays safe in the bad weather.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> So sorry to hear this, how old is he? Sending him all healing thoughts and best wishes.


He is 17


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful sunny morning here , bit chilly but not to bad , heard on the news this morning that Hadrians wall is in danger as there are too many walkers visiting the site . For those who dont know Hadrians wall is a world heritage site over 2000 years old , it was built on the orders of the Roman Emperor Hadrian to keep any northern invaders out of Britannia . Its starts not far from me in a place called Wallsend (how original ????) and goes right across to tthe west side of the country , its an 84 mile long walk through beautiful countryside and over the Pennies and very popular with tourists which is the problem ,here are a few pictures of just a few of the roman ruins you can see along the walk


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh I love this one too.... hope she didnt hurt herself too much.


not much!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Tami's DGS..... from me too.


Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tami, I missed this. He is in my prayers.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You got 'em!


Thank you


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. Mom always asked me to take her home. Home to her was with her parents, where she grew up. After my dad passed away, she pretty much blocked out having been married.


Hardest thing ever having to place your dearest family in a home. My mother has been gone now 10 years as of yesterday 2nd our time.
She did some very weird things as her dementure progressed, and it was terribly hard to cope with and I felt so guilty putting her in a home.
She was only there for 8 weeks and it was a blessing when she passed, as she would have been so upset if had known what she was doing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, ''tis a lot of dental work. No cavities but one bridge and one crown repair.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, praying for your DGS. Hugs for you.
> 
> Cathy, thank you. I'm looking forward to improved vision.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> God Love you. So, so sorry to hear this Tami. Of course prayers.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I wish to attach a picture, how do I make sure it gets on this thread? Do I just post it on the swaps,KALs and group activities? Thanks for the help


Perhaps someone has already told you, but either click on reply or quote reply. Scroll down and you will see a tab to click that says Browse. Click on that and it will bring up a window for you to select your photo, then click on the add attachment tab, then your send button.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have a new neighbor and he has the door open as it is a beautiful day. His music is so loud and very annoying. It is definitely not my style of music. This is the same neighbor who wanted me to pay his electric bill.


 :sm06: :sm22:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Finished the blanket on time! It's drying and blocking. Kids and grand kids all slowly leaving for their respective homes. Was a fun chaotic hectic week with people coming and going. It sure will be quiet here!


Beautiful work!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I visited the wall when I was in college as part of our history main course and found it really interesting. I like how you called it "northern invaders" .......pretty sure it was we wild Scots they wanted to keep out! :sm09:


 Very polite of me ????


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

I missed the one about a neighbor wanting you to pay his electric bill. What happened? (I think I may live next door to him, too.)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I just used dk yarn , it turned out exact size and was perfect thickness and warmth ,


Thanks for info :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Maatje said:


> Finished the blanket on time! It's drying and blocking. Kids and grand kids all slowly leaving for their respective homes. Was a fun chaotic hectic week with people coming and going. It sure will be quiet here!


Beautiful work. :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely blanket.


I agree. That is a very beautiful blanket indeed. Glad you shared a picture with me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie, to answer your quest why no trick or treat, because we didn't grow up with it in this country, it's relatively new here, and not happy about children wandering the streets begging sweets from strangers. It's the wrong season too. I'm ok with costume parties in private homes, but going round houses of strangers isn't good in our opinion. Also don't indulge in Valentine's Day either, another recent introduced thing from immigration.
> I'm not a mean person but stick to my principles on this one.


I'm with you for the same reasons-so maybe we can be mean together?

Using the internet here again before I leave for my last leg home. But as our internet at home is always iffy figured would use it here until either it runs out or it is time to leave.
But next Friday should have the new internet at home and have speed and reliability.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie, to answer your quest why no trick or treat, because we didn't grow up with it in this country, it's relatively new here, and not happy about children wandering the streets begging sweets from strangers. It's the wrong season too. I'm ok with costume parties in private homes, but going round houses of strangers isn't good in our opinion. Also don't indulge in Valentine's Day either, another recent introduced thing from immigration.
> I'm not a mean person but stick to my principles on this one.


????????I shouldn't be so nosey????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. Mom always asked me to take her home. Home to her was with her parents, where she grew up. After my dad passed away, she pretty much blocked out having been married.


It's so very sad. After Mom's strokes, when she said she wanted to go home; she meant heaven.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Bonnie, to answer your quest why no trick or treat, because we didn't grow up with it in this country, it's relatively new here, and not happy about children wandering the streets begging sweets from strangers. It's the wrong season too. I'm ok with costume parties in private homes, but going round houses of strangers isn't good in our opinion. Also don't indulge in Valentine's Day either, another recent introduced thing from immigration.
> I'm not a mean person but stick to my principles on this one.


???????????? Agree with you 100%, way to dangerous in my honest opinion letting the little ones roam the neighbourhood in today's crazy world. Sad as it is..


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> He is 17


Such a tough age. Prayers continuing.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm with you for the same reasons-so maybe we can be mean together?
> 
> Using the internet here again before I leave for my last leg home. But as our internet at home is always iffy figured would use it here until either it runs out or it is time to leave.
> But next Friday should have the new internet at home and have speed and reliability.


Thank you for understanding my reasoning. Christmas, New Year , and Easter are our traditional holidays for celebrating, and the commercialism is out of control in regard to these, as well as Guy Fawkes. We need to celebrate some of our own countries cultural events also, after all it's a main part of our identify nowadays. 
We aren't mean just have different views and traditions.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> I don't acknowlege halloween and do not hand out candy either.
> I read a story where one family found a packet of meth in their childs bag, not to mention with all the needles, razor blades and even a nail that seems to happen every year.


That's just so nuts! Why would anyone try to harm kids, that's just sick


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I shouldn't be so nosey????????


Dear Bonnie you're not being nosey it was an honest question! We all learn from each other's perspective on various traditions and that's a good thing,
and I'm happy to give you my answer. ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No not vandalizing, just the ammount of people who visit and walk there is causing lots of wear and tear, which is only natural, they are trying to come up with says to save it so future generations can visit , there are good museum s there too with lots of artefacts from Roman times


Thanks for sharing photos, I can't imagine seeing something that was 2000 years old. Hope they can find a way to let visitors still visit without more damage. 
Great hat, I think they are so nice & warm but my DH also thought the one I made was ugly????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for sharing photos, I can't imagine seeing something that was 2000 years old. Hope they can find a way to let visitors still visit without more damage.
> Great hat, I think they are so nice & warm but my DH also thought the one I made was ugly????


Bonnie, I've just had week of looking at things 2000 years old and more! At last I have a new charger for my phone so hope in the next day or two to get some pictures for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How do you get the slippers attached to the flip flops?
> Great idea!


There's a gauge to space holes & poke with a sharp needle, hope I can do it ok


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I found this funny :sm23:


I can so relate????????I've asked my sons to throw things in the dryer, who knew I also had to say & turn it on????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Finished the blanket on time! It's drying and blocking. Kids and grand kids all slowly leaving for their respective homes. Was a fun chaotic hectic week with people coming and going. It sure will be quiet here!


Beautiful blanket


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WHAT??? Why on earth would he expect you to pay his electric bill!?! And, how rude to have his music so loud that it infringes on your domicile even if his door is open. Some people are so inconsiderate. Can you contact the mobile home park's leasing agent to request that he turn down the noise?


I agree


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I visited the wall when I was in college as part of our history main course and found it really interesting. I like how you called it "northern invaders" .......pretty sure it was we wild Scots they wanted to keep out! :sm09:


Well, I have heard those "Highlanders" were a pretty scary bunch????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm with you for the same reasons-so maybe we can be mean together?
> 
> Using the internet here again before I leave for my last leg home. But as our internet at home is always iffy figured would use it here until either it runs out or it is time to leave.
> But next Friday should have the new internet at home and have speed and reliability.


Safe travels


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you for understanding my reasoning. Christmas, New Year , and Easter are our traditional holidays for celebrating, and the commercialism is out of control in regard to these, as well as Guy Fawkes. We need to celebrate some of our own countries cultural events also, after all it's a main part of our identify nowadays.
> We aren't mean just have different views and traditions.


Yes, everything seems to have gotten very commercialized, Christmas stuff out even before Halloween is over


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Bonnie, I've just had week of looking at things 2000 years old and more! At last I have a new charger for my phone so hope in the next day or two to get some pictures for you.


Our area was only settled just over 100 years ago & the aboriginals in our area were nomadic so not much in the way of ancient sites.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our area was only settled just over 100 years ago & the aboriginals in our area were nomadic so not much in the way of ancient sites.


Maori had settled 'Pa' with villages and gardens around, but left very little that the European recognised as artifacts. Consequently much has been destroyed. An early archaeologist Roger Duff destroyed much in his ignorance by bringing in bull-dozers. Being of the mind set that you had to scrape off the modern to get down to the ancient- as you do with Roman and Anglo-Saxon remains in many cases in Britain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Ray is having a hard time adjusting. He still thinks he will be just fine at home. He asked me yesterday what would happen if he got violent. The day he said he was going to call a taxi to bring him home. I asked him how he was going to pay for it and he had no answer. I have his credit cards or he would use them. I feel so sad for him. He doesn't realize how much care he needs and thinks that I can handle it just fine. It is a tough situation.


I'm so sorry Marilyn, I cant even imagine how hard this all is for either of you. Hugging you across the miles, and hoping that he starts to acclimate to the situation a bit better.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew and I went to a sign making party.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The lady that I made the socks for, called me this morning, she was thrilled with them and so excited to have them, made me so happy. 
I have cast on my latest challenge socks for the Nov/Dec MOCK and I'll do the lady's second pair in-between and get them done quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope Arianna isn't too battered from her fall & your GS is better soon
> 
> Rookie, beautiful socks.
> 
> ...


Oh yuck on ripping back on ds's socks. 
Double yuck on the accident and so glad that no one was seriously injured, that could have been catastrophic. 
I hope you get no more snow, but definitely no more ice, I'd rather have a foot of snow than an inch of ice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful sunny morning here , bit chilly but not to bad , heard on the news this morning that Hadrians wall is in danger as there are too many walkers visiting the site . For those who dont know Hadrians wall is a world heritage site over 2000 years old , it was built on the orders of the Roman Emperor Hadrian to keep any northern invaders out of Britannia . Its starts not far from me in a place called Wallsend (how original ????) and goes right across to tthe west side of the country , its an 84 mile long walk through beautiful countryside and over the Pennies and very popular with tourists which is the problem ,here are a few pictures of just a few of the roman ruins you can see along the walk


Oh wow, I can see why it's so popular, its gorgeous!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Quick pop in. Finished day 2 of the trip home, one to go. A small amount of internet here so will read.
> Have some photos but will wait till I have more internet to post them. Includes some from the Mount Panorama race track in Bathurst (where Fans DH was recently). No cars racing round but 'normal' cars can go around it so I did so just becuase I could.


Lol!! Just because you could sounds like a good reason to me. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Ray is having a hard time adjusting. He still thinks he will be just fine at home. He asked me yesterday what would happen if he got violent. The day he said he was going to call a taxi to bring him home. I asked him how he was going to pay for it and he had no answer. I have his credit cards or he would use them. I feel so sad for him. He doesn't realize how much care he needs and thinks that I can handle it just fine. It is a tough situation.


I feel so sad for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I went to a sign making party.


I love them both.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie, to answer your quest why no trick or treat, because we didn't grow up with it in this country, it's relatively new here, and not happy about children wandering the streets begging sweets from strangers. It's the wrong season too. I'm ok with costume parties in private homes, but going round houses of strangers isn't good in our opinion. Also don't indulge in Valentine's Day either, another recent introduced thing from immigration.
> I'm not a mean person but stick to my principles on this one.


I remember going out on Hallowe'en but I'm now thinking that because of all the mean things people are doing that it would be better if parties were held at school auditoriums or churches.. I'd be more than happy to send goodies there rather than have them ring the door.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The lady that I made the socks for, called me this morning, she was thrilled with them and so excited to have them, made me so happy.
> I have cast on my latest challenge socks for the Nov/Dec MOCK and I'll do the lady's second pair in-between and get them done quickly.


We're going to have to have to get you a new name; something like sockmalian, Queen of Socks..suggestions please!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary & Matthew, great signs
The road wasn’t great today, ice from here to highway, then blowing snow the rest of the way. They had salted when I came home & it was slushy in places. Really cold wind again & more snow, we must have at least 8”on the ground & it’s settled some. I think winter is here 
I finished off 2 more I Spy quilt tops today so now have 5 needing quilted, once I get the kids coats made for Christmas I better get Quilting
I hope I’m not getting a cold, my nose has poured like a tap all day, I guess better it’s running than blocked sinuses


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful sunny morning here , bit chilly but not to bad , heard on the news this morning that Hadrians wall is in danger as there are too many walkers visiting the site . For those who dont know Hadrians wall is a world heritage site over 2000 years old , it was built on the orders of the Roman Emperor Hadrian to keep any northern invaders out of Britannia . Its starts not far from me in a place called Wallsend (how original ????) and goes right across to tthe west side of the country , its an 84 mile long walk through beautiful countryside and over the Pennies and very popular with tourists which is the problem ,here are a few pictures of just a few of the roman ruins you can see along the walk


Beautiful. I'm sure that tourists are picking stones/rocks as they walk along the wall, eventually destroying this landmark. It is a shame.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I remember going out on Hallowe'en but I'm now thinking that because of all the mean things people are doing that it would be better if parties were held at school auditoriums or churches.. I'd be more than happy to send goodies there rather than have them ring the door.


We have more parties at schools now days. I miss the days when it was homemade treats-can't trust that now. Our kids and grandkids only go to houses of people they know abd still we go through their buckets.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I LOVED this Liz!!! Sat here laughing outloud all by myself. Have copied it and emailed it to several folks. Thanks for a good start of my day!


 :sm24: we all need a good laugh now and then.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> I remember going out on Hallowe'en but I'm now thinking that because of all the mean things people are doing that it would be better if parties were held at school auditoriums or churches.. I'd be more than happy to send goodies there rather than have them ring the door.


That is what Matthew and I did last weekend. We volunteered at our church's harvest festival. The kids dress up in costume and can go to different rooms to play games and win prizes for about an hour and then they get to trick or treat at the church. I called BINGO for about an hour, then cleaned up the room before grabbing a large bag of candy to hand out at the end. This year was nice because they had the children in the sanctuary go down one hallway and then the children in the gymnasium went down a different hallway.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a pictureJoy . Its a lovely warm hat , thinking of knitting one for husband although he wasnt impressed with this one ????
> Have to now take in the pattern for a few ladies at knitting group as they are interested in knitting it now
> 
> Glad to hear you havent got long to wait for the eye surgery


I think it's great even if DH doesn't. I'm sure he'd love it to keep his head warm.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

So I had to take a progress picture of the drawing on Halloween. Matthew had part of the second eye drawn but it looked spooky.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well 4 doctors in 3 days! Maintenance high on old bodies. Got shot in knee at 1. Made pozole, swept kitchen floor and cleaned up but too tired to wash floor.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I wish to attach a picture, how do I make sure it gets on this thread? Do I just post it on the swaps,KALs and group activities? Thanks for the help


Hit quote reply and then down below, it says choose file. Select the photo you want to send. Hit add attachment and then send. Hope it works for you. May take you a while to get used to it but keep trying.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Finished the blanket on time! It's drying and blocking. Kids and grand kids all slowly leaving for their respective homes. Was a fun chaotic hectic week with people coming and going. It sure will be quiet here!


Very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Budasha - Thanks for passing on the Geezer truths list. ????????
> 
> One missing tho'
> .....You answer back (aloud) after reading something you don't agree with, or can 'go one better' on.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is what Matthew and I did last weekend. We volunteered at our church's harvest festival. The kids dress up in costume and can go to different rooms to play games and win prizes for about an hour and then they get to trick or treat at the church. I called BINGO for about an hour, then cleaned up the room before grabbing a large bag of candy to hand out at the end. This year was nice because they had the children in the sanctuary go down one hallway and then the children in the gymnasium went down a different hallway.


In my opinion, that's a better thing for children to do these days.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> So I had to take a progress picture of the drawing on Halloween. Matthew had part of the second eye drawn but it looked spooky.


Matthew's drawings are so great.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the photos. Great knitting, signs, and drawing.

I would like to ask for prayers/healing thoughts for my BFF Karen. I just found out she is in the hospital and will likely be there a few more days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a pictureJoy . Its a lovely warm hat , thinking of knitting one for husband although he wasnt impressed with this one ????
> Have to now take in the pattern for a few ladies at knitting group as they are interested in knitting it now
> 
> Glad to hear you havent got long to wait for the eye surgery


That does look nice and warm, it will be greatly appreciated for sure. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos. Great knitting, signs, and drawing.
> 
> I would like to ask for prayers/healing thoughts for my BFF Karen. I just found out she is in the hospital and will likely be there a few more days.


Prayers heading your way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Heard that we have over 6,000 fatalities on Halloween with people being out, so many children, and not able to be seen by cars. Not all were children, but too many.


That is just too many, goodness, and sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I found this funny :sm23:


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have a new neighbor and he has the door open as it is a beautiful day. His music is so loud and very annoying. It is definitely not my style of music. This is the same neighbor who wanted me to pay his electric bill.


 :sm06: What a real winner, not! Goodness sounds like he hasn't the sense that God gave a goat. 
I sure hope you don't have ongoing trouble with him. Hopefully he's a renter not owner and will get himself evicted sooner than later if he's going to be a problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Finished the blanket on time! It's drying and blocking. Kids and grand kids all slowly leaving for their respective homes. Was a fun chaotic hectic week with people coming and going. It sure will be quiet here!


That's lovely! 
It will be quiet but hopefully you'll have them visiting often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Arriana is fine, just 2 scrapes, one of which is at the top edge, of her top lip, about a 1/4" wide, which feels funny to her, the other under her chin, just a fine line.
> 
> DGS is home, don't know if he went to school today or not. I haven't had any updates.
> 
> Sorry to hear of the accidents due to ice on the roads. Hope your family stays safe in the bad weather.


So glad that Arriana is okay, that could have been much worse, poor kid.

I'm glad he was able to be released home, I hope he is doing much better.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Go here for one of the patterns DD used. http://www.1dogwoof.com/rainbow-crochet-unicorn-pattern/


That one is cute and I had considered it but decided on this one. Seems pretty easy and going rather fast when I can work on it.

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/enchanting-unicorn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> He is 17


That's a tough age for a lot of kids anymore, I sure hope he comes through it all fairly unscathed.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Arriana is fine, just 2 scrapes, one of which is at the top edge, of her top lip, about a 1/4" wide, which feels funny to her, the other under her chin, just a fine line.
> 
> DGS is home, don't know if he went to school today or not. I haven't had any updates.
> 
> Sorry to hear of the accidents due to ice on the roads. Hope your family stays safe in the bad weather.


Glad Arriana was not seriously injured, and that DGS is home. Will continue prayers for him. 17 is a hard age

Ev


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hardest thing ever having to place your dearest family in a home. My mother has been gone now 10 years as of yesterday 2nd our time.
> She did some very weird things as her dementure progressed, and it was terribly hard to cope with and I felt so guilty putting her in a home.
> She was only there for 8 weeks and it was a blessing when she passed, as she would have been so upset if had known what she was doing.


One of the ladies in our knit group has a mom in the nursing home here, and she just turned 102 a week or two ago, she remembers who B(DD) is, but she doesn't remember that her parents are deceased or her DH or anything, and B tells us the latest tales of her mom's dementia adventures. As she says, she can't change it, so laugh at what is really funny and don't take the rest personal, but last news was that her mom decided B should buy a long shotgun house and B and her DH, Mom, and her parents should all move in and live together and B can take care of them all. :sm23: I told B that at least her mom was sensible enough to request a one level house instead of a 2 story. :sm23: 
It's still a very hard thing to deal with though, and her DH is really needing to be in the nursing home too, but her DH said he'll quit eating if she puts him up there. :sm13:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm with you for the same reasons-so maybe we can be mean together?
> 
> Using the internet here again before I leave for my last leg home. But as our internet at home is always iffy figured would use it here until either it runs out or it is time to leave.
> But next Friday should have the new internet at home and have speed and reliability.


It will be wonderful to have good internet at home again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's so very sad. After Mom's strokes, when she said she wanted to go home; she meant heaven.


Oh, that is sad. HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> ???????????? Agree with you 100%, way to dangerous in my honest opinion letting the little ones roam the neighbourhood in today's crazy world. Sad as it is..


Thank goodness, all ours had parents with them, so they weren't in danger of any accidents happening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you for understanding my reasoning. Christmas, New Year , and Easter are our traditional holidays for celebrating, and the commercialism is out of control in regard to these, as well as Guy Fawkes. We need to celebrate some of our own countries cultural events also, after all it's a main part of our identify nowadays.
> We aren't mean just have different views and traditions.


Different traditions are so interesting, and it's amazing how we don't think of other countries not celebrating ones that we take for granted. Fascinating actually. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's just so nuts! Why would anyone try to harm kids, that's just sick


I'm with you, it's very sick, and very sad.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm with you, it's very sick, and very sad.


Me too, so sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for sharing photos, I can't imagine seeing something that was 2000 years old. Hope they can find a way to let visitors still visit without more damage.
> Great hat, I think they are so nice & warm but my DH also thought the one I made was ugly????


I wonder if they can do like they do in Yellowstone and put raised boardwalks along that people have to stay on or something like that, and get fined if they wander off of them.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I went to a sign making party.


Great signs----what fun


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Well 4 doctors in 3 days! Maintenance high on old bodies. Got shot in knee at 1. Made pozole, swept kitchen floor and cleaned up but too tired to wash floor.


have you shared your pazole recipe? If yes, where can I find it? If no, would you??


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos. Great knitting, signs, and drawing.
> 
> I would like to ask for prayers/healing thoughts for my BFF Karen. I just found out she is in the hospital and will likely be there a few more days.


absolutely


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Different traditions are so interesting, and it's amazing how we don't think of other countries not celebrating ones that we take for granted. Fascinating actually. :sm24:


I love to hear about different customs and ways of celebration, and yes I know we forget other countries don't celebrate the same as we do.
We did have some laughs over my dear mums antics, even though it was very stressful at the time. She had imaginary friends and would set the table up with very dodgy sandwiches then complain her friends wouldn't eat them yuk! I warned our relatives when visiting not to eat anything or risk food poisoning.
She went to church at 4am then complained because nobody was there. She finally had a bad fall which landed her in hospital, then to a care home.
She lived across the city from us, so I got her into a home nearby us so could visit easily. Can't be,I've 10 years have flown by.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos. Great knitting, signs, and drawing.
> 
> I would like to ask for prayers/healing thoughts for my BFF Karen. I just found out she is in the hospital and will likely be there a few more days.


I hope she's better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I wonder if they can do like they do in Yellowstone and put raised boardwalks along that people have to stay on or something like that, and get fined if they wander off of them.


We were at the Anisazi ruins in Arizona & they had walkways nearby but you couldn't actually go in, maybe they need to do something similar


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I love to hear about different customs and ways of celebration, and yes I know we forget other countries don't celebrate the same as we do.
> We did have some laughs over my dear mums antics, even though it was very stressful at the time. She had imaginary friends and would set the table up with very dodgy sandwiches then complain her friends wouldn't eat them yuk! I warned our relatives when visiting not to eat anything or risk food poisoning.
> She went to church at 4am then complained because nobody was there. She finally had a bad fall which landed her in hospital, then to a care home.
> She lived across the city from us, so I got her into a home nearby us so could visit easily. Can't be,I've 10 years have flown by.


Time,sure flies, my mom will be gone 35 years in January. 
Here winter is a real concern for people who have loved ones with Alzheimer's, it seems every winter some old person gets outside & passes from exposure, maybe a blessing for the old person but so hard on the family.

I've never heard of Guy Fawkes except on KP, had to google.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Time,sure flies, my mom will be gone 35 years in January.
> Here winter is a real concern for people who have loved ones with Alzheimer's, it seems every winter some old person gets outside & passes from exposure, maybe a blessing for the old person but so hard on the family.
> 
> I've never heard of Guy Fawkes except on KP, had to google.


We got to see the USA big celebrations through various movies over the years, then with immigration growing since the 1990s Halloween and Valentines came here. Guy Fawkes is just good excuse to have fireworks parties!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> The lady that I made the socks for, called me this morning, she was thrilled with them and so excited to have them, made me so happy.
> I have cast on my latest challenge socks for the Nov/Dec MOCK and I'll do the lady's second pair in-between and get them done quickly.


That's so rewarding, getting an enthusiastic response from someone you have knitted for, and even better from a paying customer. What is the MOCK?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos. Great knitting, signs, and drawing.
> 
> I would like to ask for prayers/healing thoughts for my BFF Karen. I just found out she is in the hospital and will likely be there a few more days.


Will do. Hope Karen will soon be on the mend


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

EJS said:


> I don't acknowlege halloween and do not hand out candy either.
> I read a story where one family found a packet of meth in their childs bag, not to mention with all the needles, razor blades and even a nail that seems to happen every year.


That is horrible., how can people do that sort of thing. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Free is not to be sniffed at! Happens next Monday. I will go by taxi to the train- I need to catch two trains and then a bus up to the Medical School.
> No nothing yet about the MRI- but I've made an appointment to see the doctor on the 13th, so hopefully something by then.
> My left hand is not brilliant at the moment, so I am taking a rest from the knitting.
> And have had to do a catch-up of the bookwork for Seniors in any case!


Gosh that is a bit of a treck to the eye appointment... but as it is free it will be worth it. I hope your results will be there with the doctor on the 13th. I was hoping you would have had a call from some type of hospital specialist to see you about results, but I guess it might not work like that there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Finished the blanket on time! It's drying and blocking. Kids and grand kids all slowly leaving for their respective homes. Was a fun chaotic hectic week with people coming and going. It sure will be quiet here!


That is lovely. :sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I went to a sign making party.


Those are great. I love the nativity one :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're going to have to have to get you a new name; something like sockmalian, Queen of Socks..suggestions please!


Sock-it-to-me, Queen of Sole?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> So I had to take a progress picture of the drawing on Halloween. Matthew had part of the second eye drawn but it looked spooky.


Great but very spooky :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joyce! Guess what? Another rainy day! Although the wind has dried the concrete a bit- I have to go to the bank later, but my friend Eva will give me a ride one way.
> Monday's forecast is cloudy- but who knows? in our zone anything can happen!


Good heavens, you will need an ark soon. LOL. We are missing Spring mostly here also., this week and up to middle of next week we are to have temperatures below 18c ... again. Where is the sunshine? I fear we will just jump straight to really hot Summer....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can so relate????????I've asked my sons to throw things in the dryer, who knew I also had to say & turn it on????????


Thats why i found it funny , ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Home safely. Tired now that I am home but other than that fine. Will keep reading here and join in again tomorrow on the new TP. In the meantime I will see if I can get a couple of digests read as read very few while away. Mind you it partly depends on how many of the 103 unread emails I need to deal with other than by deleting!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Home safely. Tired now that I am home but other than that fine. Will keep reading here and join in again tomorrow on the new TP. In the meantime I will see if I can get a couple of digests read as read very few while away. Mind you it partly depends on how many of the 103 unread emails I need to deal with other than by deleting!


Welcome home!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> The lady that I made the socks for, called me this morning, she was thrilled with them and so excited to have them, made me so happy.
> I have cast on my latest challenge socks for the Nov/Dec MOCK and I'll do the lady's second pair in-between and get them done quickly.


 :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Woo hoo good for you! Sounds like lots of fun. Must tell DH he would love to do that!


I'll wait till tomorrow sometime and put the photos in the next TP.
My brother said when he did it that the police were very obvious- what a temptation it would be to speed round the track but as it is normal roads not allowed of course.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sock-it-to-me, Queen of Sole?


 socker boss


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Home safely. Tired now that I am home but other than that fine. Will keep reading here and join in again tomorrow on the new TP. In the meantime I will see if I can get a couple of digests read as read very few while away. Mind you it partly depends on how many of the 103 unread emails I need to deal with other than by deleting!


Welcome home, hope you're getting a rest now


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sock-it-to-me, Queen of Sole?


I like the Queen of Sole-Aretha!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Different traditions are so interesting, and it's amazing how we don't think of other countries not celebrating ones that we take for granted. Fascinating actually. :sm24:


I agree... :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our area was only settled just over 100 years ago & the aboriginals in our area were nomadic so not much in the way of ancient sites.


We have everything from viking to Roman to Norman to Medieval sites right here on my doorstep . Sons loved visiting all the castles when they were young . Its amazing how some of them are still fully standing afte rhundreds ir in some cases thousands of years, here is a few pictures of some of the castles


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Home safely. Tired now that I am home but other than that fine. Will keep reading here and join in again tomorrow on the new TP. In the meantime I will see if I can get a couple of digests read as read very few while away. Mind you it partly depends on how many of the 103 unread emails I need to deal with other than by deleting!


Glad you are home safe and sound. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I went to a sign making party.


They are lovely Mary , must have been fun making them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> The lady that I made the socks for, called me this morning, she was thrilled with them and so excited to have them, made me so happy.
> I have cast on my latest challenge socks for the Nov/Dec MOCK and I'll do the lady's second pair in-between and get them done quickly.


Thats good news, we knew she would???? but its a relief to here it from her


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary & Matthew, great signs
> The road wasn't great today, ice from here to highway, then blowing snow the rest of the way. They had salted when I came home & it was slushy in places. Really cold wind again & more snow, we must have at least 8"on the ground & it's settled some. I think winter is here
> I finished off 2 more I Spy quilt tops today so now have 5 needing quilted, once I get the kids coats made for Christmas I better get Quilting
> I hope I'm not getting a cold, my nose has poured like a tap all day, I guess better it's running than blocked sinuses


Sorry to say but i think your winters here too , hope all the farmers got their crops in .
Fingers crossed it was just an allergy and not a cold


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> So I had to take a progress picture of the drawing on Halloween. Matthew had part of the second eye drawn but it looked spooky.


Yes it does look a bit spooky


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Home safely. Tired now that I am home but other than that fine. Will keep reading here and join in again tomorrow on the new TP. In the meantime I will see if I can get a couple of digests read as read very few while away. Mind you it partly depends on how many of the 103 unread emails I need to deal with other than by deleting!


Glad you made it safely home Margaret


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> We have everything from viking to Roman to Norman to Medieval sites right here on my doorstep . Sons loved visiting all the castles when they were young . Its amazing how some of them are still fully standing afte rhundreds ir in some cases thousands of years, here is a few pictures of some of the castles


I have been to some of those, too. Great to see them again :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I went to a sign making party.


What fun, your signs are pretty. I've never heard of anything like that over here.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> The lady that I made the socks for, called me this morning, she was thrilled with them and so excited to have them, made me so happy.
> I have cast on my latest challenge socks for the Nov/Dec MOCK and I'll do the lady's second pair in-between and get them done quickly.


Glad she liked them, but I would have been very surprised if she hadn't. :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We have everything from viking to Roman to Norman to Medieval sites right here on my doorstep . Sons loved visiting all the castles when they were young . Its amazing how some of them are still fully standing afte rhundreds ir in some cases thousands of years, here is a few pictures of some of the castles


You are lucky to have all that so close by..., amazing. Great photos.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Beautiful. I'm sure that tourists are picking stones/rocks as they walk along the wall, eventually destroying this landmark. It is a shame.


I agree. When we were going up Mt Vesuvius last week our guide said "If you want a lump of volcanic lava, don't buy it at the tourist shop because it comes from China. If you want a rock pick it up off the ground - it's quite legal"! I couldn't believe my ears, if everyone does that, Mt Vesuvius is shrinking fast!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> So I had to take a progress picture of the drawing on Halloween. Matthew had part of the second eye drawn but it looked spooky.


It's coming along nicely. Can't wait to see the finished picture.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Home safely. Tired now that I am home but other than that fine. Will keep reading here and join in again tomorrow on the new TP. In the meantime I will see if I can get a couple of digests read as read very few while away. Mind you it partly depends on how many of the 103 unread emails I need to deal with other than by deleting!


Glad you're back home safely. Not surprising you're tired, how many miles did you drive?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> I agree. When we were going up Mt Vesuvius last week our guide said "If you want a lump of volcanic lava, don't buy it at the tourist shop because it comes from China. If you want a rock pick it up off the ground - it's quite legal"! I couldn't believe my ears, if everyone does that, Mt Vesuvius is shrinking fast!


Good grief! :sm19:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I went to a sign making party.


How fun! Great signs!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Great pics, Sonja. The year we lived in England, we traveled every weekend. We saw so many wonderful places. We bought a big AA book and would just pick an area and go. This was in the early 70s. At that time we were able to walk in and around Stonehenge. Now I understand it’s all fence off. I have great memories of that year. Couldn’t pick a favorite place but loved Wales.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I agree. When we were going up Mt Vesuvius last week our guide said "If you want a lump of volcanic lava, don't buy it at the tourist shop because it comes from China. If you want a rock pick it up off the ground - it's quite legal"! I couldn't believe my ears, if everyone does that, Mt Vesuvius is shrinking fast!


Well that makes sense not . They will be having to use the rocks from China to build up the mountain


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your signs. What a fun party that must have been.


pacer said:


> Matthew and I went to a sign making party.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Matthew is doing a great job on this trio.


pacer said:


> So I had to take a progress picture of the drawing on Halloween. Matthew had part of the second eye drawn but it looked spooky.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had to look up pozole; sounds good.


sassafras123 said:


> Well 4 doctors in 3 days! Maintenance high on old bodies. Got shot in knee at 1. Made pozole, swept kitchen floor and cleaned up but too tired to wash floor.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You and Karen have them!


Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos. Great knitting, signs, and drawing.
> 
> I would like to ask for prayers/healing thoughts for my BFF Karen. I just found out she is in the hospital and will likely be there a few more days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh that is a bit of a treck to the eye appointment... but as it is free it will be worth it. I hope your results will be there with the doctor on the 13th. I was hoping you would have had a call from some type of hospital specialist to see you about results, but I guess it might not work like that there.


Thanks, and I think not.

The only Medical thing to come in is an appointment for an Echocardiogram on the 22nd. 
Fortunately that Clinic is local to Manurewa.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens, you will need an ark soon. LOL. We are missing Spring mostly here also., this week and up to middle of next week we are to have temperatures below 18c ... again. Where is the sunshine? I fear we will just jump straight to really hot Summer....


 :sm24: NIWA is predicting a hot and humid summer (IF) it ever happens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Home safely. Tired now that I am home but other than that fine. Will keep reading here and join in again tomorrow on the new TP. In the meantime I will see if I can get a couple of digests read as read very few while away. Mind you it partly depends on how many of the 103 unread emails I need to deal with other than by deleting!


Glad you are safely in Adelaide, and not in the least bit surprised you are tired!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have everything from viking to Roman to Norman to Medieval sites right here on my doorstep . Sons loved visiting all the castles when they were young . Its amazing how some of them are still fully standing afte rhundreds ir in some cases thousands of years, here is a few pictures of some of the castles


I met a young lady out here on her OE who had grown up in Alnwick Castle she claimed. I greatly offended her by mispronouncing it!!!!

Great photos, Sonja. I loved my time (3 days) in York, wish I had had longer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I agree. When we were going up Mt Vesuvius last week our guide said "If you want a lump of volcanic lava, don't buy it at the tourist shop because it comes from China. If you want a rock pick it up off the ground - it's quite legal"! I couldn't believe my ears, if everyone does that, Mt Vesuvius is shrinking fast!


LOL- I think you have a valid point there!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers heading your way.


And from me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have everything from viking to Roman to Norman to Medieval sites right here on my doorstep . Sons loved visiting all the castles when they were young . Its amazing how some of them are still fully standing afte rhundreds ir in some cases thousands of years, here is a few pictures of some of the castles


It's wonderful to see the history surrounding you. The masons of the day were craftsmen.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

EJS, haven’t shared pozole recipe as last night was first time I tried it. I will share later. It was the best I’ve made so far but a tad bitter.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you all for healing energy for Karen. I'm not sure when I'll get an update, but I'll let you know when I do. I suppose I'll throw myself into creative work to channel the worry somewhere productive. 

Welcome home, Margaret!

The castles are incredible.

Off to finish the morning routine before work. Hugs and blessings to all!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

If anyone has favorite pozole recipe would love if you could share. I must have tried at least 10 recipes and this is closest to one in restaurant.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maori had settled 'Pa' with villages and gardens around, but left very little that the European recognised as artifacts. Consequently much has been destroyed. An early archaeologist Roger Duff destroyed much in his ignorance by bringing in bull-dozers. Being of the mind set that you had to scrape off the modern to get down to the ancient- as you do with Roman and Anglo-Saxon remains in many cases in Britain.


Oh my! He really should have done some hands on the ground before bringing in big equipment, that was not thought out well at all.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

A very quiet Friday morning here. I admit I did shed a tear when everyone had left. I know they are only 2 1/2 hours away, but I will miss having those 2 little guys popping in and yelling Nana?! Where are you??!! Saying hello and goodbye is part of life I guess. But at least they will be here for Thanksgiving! Thank you for all the kind words re the blanket. We are leaving sometime this afternoon for our daughters house about 3 hours away. The shower is tonight. I haven't been able to comment but did try to quickly read through - hope all those in need of healing get well soon, Matthews drawings are amazing as usual - so life like- for those who helped me post the photo, thank you! Those photos of the castles are gorgeous, reminds me of our vacation. Someday I will remember to post a few. Trust everyone will have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I went to a sign making party.


Those are fantastic!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/classic-posole

This is the one I use, but I put extra hominy in and cook the beans and pork in crock pot first. You can also use chicken.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're going to have to have to get you a new name; something like sockmalian, Queen of Socks..suggestions please!


 :sm06: :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary & Matthew, great signs
> The road wasn't great today, ice from here to highway, then blowing snow the rest of the way. They had salted when I came home & it was slushy in places. Really cold wind again & more snow, we must have at least 8"on the ground & it's settled some. I think winter is here
> I finished off 2 more I Spy quilt tops today so now have 5 needing quilted, once I get the kids coats made for Christmas I better get Quilting
> I hope I'm not getting a cold, my nose has poured like a tap all day, I guess better it's running than blocked sinuses


I hope your cold goes away quickly if you are getting one. 
That is way to much snow for Fall, I have a feeling that this winter is going to be colder and more snow that we've had here in quite a while, good thing I have ordered winter boots I think.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I went to a sign making party.


Beautiful work. We now have sign writers at the tea party.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> I agree. When we were going up Mt Vesuvius last week our guide said "If you want a lump of volcanic lava, don't buy it at the tourist shop because it comes from China. If you want a rock pick it up off the ground - it's quite legal"! I couldn't believe my ears, if everyone does that, Mt Vesuvius is shrinking fast!


My late husband was told that and brought some back over 20 years ago, so they must have plenty.


----------



## linwoodknitter (Aug 15, 2016)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I went to a sign making party.


Love the signs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my! He really should have done some hands on the ground before bringing in big equipment, that was not thought out well at all.


It is very sad- because there were major settlements around the Wairau Bar near Nelson, but they were on sand- and therefore utterly destroyed by Duff's bulldozing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Doesn't Vesuvius keep erupting?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have just had a phone call from the hospital to say I am being referred to a spine specialist. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have just had a phone call from the hospital to say I am being referred to a spine specialist. :sm24:


That is such wonderful news!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have everything from viking to Roman to Norman to Medieval sites right here on my doorstep . Sons loved visiting all the castles when they were young . Its amazing how some of them are still fully standing afte rhundreds ir in some cases thousands of years, here is a few pictures of some of the castles


Definitely built to last, not like the log houses here that the settlers turned into barns soon as they could build a better one & then used as firewood when no longer usable.
Thanks for sharing photos


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I met a young lady out here on her OE who had grown up in Alnwick Castle she claimed. I greatly offended her by mispronouncing it!!!!
> 
> Great photos, Sonja. I loved my time (3 days) in York, wish I had had longer!


Duke of Northumberland ( percy family) owns both Alnwick castle and Prudhoe Castle but i think he lives in Alnwick castle . Maybe she did grow up there as Im sure they still have people working for them who would live in , easy to mispronounce it . Nothing like how its spelt 
I love york , wouldnt like to live there as there oneway system is horrendous and the narrow streets are always filled with tourists but i do love to visit . Only takes an hour to get there so not far

Durham castle (3rd picture ) is owned by Durham university and students live there , can you imagine being a student and living and studying in such a place


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to say but i think your winters here too , hope all the farmers got their crops in .
> Fingers crossed it was just an allergy and not a cold


I think everyone got done harvesting, one neighbor by the skin of his teeth, just hours before the snow started.
I think it must have been allergies as my nose isnt pouring this morning


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> It's wonderful to see the history surrounding you. The masons of the day were craftsmen.


Yes they were , love seeing secret hide aways . The old Cathedrals are wonderful places to visit too .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Duke of Northumberland ( percy family) owns both Alnwick castle and Prudhoe Castle but i think he lives in Alnwick castle . Maybe she did grow up there as Im sure they still have people working for them who would live in , easy to mispronounce it . Nothing like how its spelt
> I love york , wouldnt like to live there as there oneway system is horrendous and the narrow streets are always filled with tourists but i do love to visit . Only takes an hour to get there so not far


She said she was his daughter, she looked like and spoke like upper-class.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have just had a phone call from the hospital to say I am being referred to a spine specialist. :sm24:


About time! Should have happened months ago, hope you don't have to wait too long for the appointment


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Duke of Northumberland ( percy family) owns both Alnwick castle and Prudhoe Castle but i think he lives in Alnwick castle . Maybe she did grow up there as Im sure they still have people working for them who would live in , easy to mispronounce it . Nothing like how its spelt
> I love york , wouldnt like to live there as there oneway system is horrendous and the narrow streets are always filled with tourists but i do love to visit . Only takes an hour to get there so not far
> 
> Durham castle (3rd picture ) is owned by Durham university and students live there , can you imagine being a student and living and studying in such a place


I'm surprised people still live in them, I wonder how they heat them? I would think they'd be cold & drafty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, sounds like quite a treck to your eye appointment, hope it goes well & isn’t raining. You said your one hand was worse recently, are you able to Knit at all?

Margaret, welcome home, you will need a day to rest after that, I always find driving for hours more tiring than working.

Mary, Matthew is doing a great job on the drawing as always, they are so lifelike.

I can’t imagine bringing home a piece of Vesuvius, as you said, the mountain will soon be gone. I must confess I brought home a rock about 1/2 the size of my fist from Sedona, Arizona, my DS wouldn’t believe the rock was really red & told me to bring him a piece but I just got it from the side of the road
It just a little nippy here this morning????-22C/-7F with the wind chill so I definitely need to dig out my leggings & wool socks before I go too far.
DS & DH are treating the cattle for parasites today so they will be frozen when done


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, sounds like quite a treck to your eye appointment, hope it goes well & isn't raining. You said your one hand was worse recently, are you able to Knit at all?
> 
> Margaret, welcome home, you will need a day to rest after that, I always find driving for hours more tiring than working.
> 
> ...


I have had an almost total rest from knitting this last few days because I was worried about the odd sensations in the left hand. It will be a real trek into town, but I feel more confidant about being test at the Optometry School than the local Optometrist.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> So I had to take a progress picture of the drawing on Halloween. Matthew had part of the second eye drawn but it looked spooky.


That's looking great! Lol, the vacant eye does look a bit spooky, but great.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> She said she was his daughter, she looked like and spoke like upper-class.


Think its Cliffords tower Julie part of York Castle


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I have just had a phone call from the hospital to say I am being referred to a spine specialist. :sm24:


Hope you finally get some answers Norma and more importantly treatment to help get rid of the pain


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think everyone got done harvesting, one neighbor by the skin of his teeth, just hours before the snow started.
> I think it must have been allergies as my nose isnt pouring this morning


Good news that all the harvest is in ,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think its Cliffords tower Julie part of York Castle


That rings a bell!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Fantastic photos of the castles thanks for sharing.
Look forward to seeing photos of Mt Panorama Margaret, welcome home.
Early Saturday morning here, and we have been woken up at 5am to some stupid teens letting off skyrockets right outside our driveway.
It will be a rowdy weekend I think with Guy Fawkes night tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, praying they will find solution to your pain. Hugs.
Julie, so sad to think of you NOT knitting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well 4 doctors in 3 days! Maintenance high on old bodies. Got shot in knee at 1. Made pozole, swept kitchen floor and cleaned up but too tired to wash floor.


Sounds like you got a quite a bit done, though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos. Great knitting, signs, and drawing.
> 
> I would like to ask for prayers/healing thoughts for my BFF Karen. I just found out she is in the hospital and will likely be there a few more days.


You have them, I hope that she's okay.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I love to hear about different customs and ways of celebration, and yes I know we forget other countries don't celebrate the same as we do.
> We did have some laughs over my dear mums antics, even though it was very stressful at the time. She had imaginary friends and would set the table up with very dodgy sandwiches then complain her friends wouldn't eat them yuk! I warned our relatives when visiting not to eat anything or risk food poisoning.
> She went to church at 4am then complained because nobody was there. She finally had a bad fall which landed her in hospital, then to a care home.
> She lived across the city from us, so I got her into a home nearby us so could visit easily. Can't be,I've 10 years have flown by.


The time does go by quickly. 
Yes, it's so hard and stressful, and sad to watch the deterioration of loved ones, especially a mother or father, that always represent strength to us. 
I think I would definitely have passed on those sandwiches. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We were at the Anisazi ruins in Arizona & they had walkways nearby but you couldn't actually go in, maybe they need to do something similar


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> That's so rewarding, getting an enthusiastic response from someone you have knitted for, and even better from a paying customer. What is the MOCK?


It really is. 
It's a mystery sock knitalong. I do it with the Sock knitters anonymous group on ravelry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sock-it-to-me, Queen of Sole?


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Home safely. Tired now that I am home but other than that fine. Will keep reading here and join in again tomorrow on the new TP. In the meantime I will see if I can get a couple of digests read as read very few while away. Mind you it partly depends on how many of the 103 unread emails I need to deal with other than by deleting!


Welcome home!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'll wait till tomorrow sometime and put the photos in the next TP.
> My brother said when he did it that the police were very obvious- what a temptation it would be to speed round the track but as it is normal roads not allowed of course.


Well pooh, the party poopers, it would have been fun to go a little fast. lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The time does go by quickly.
> Yes, it's so hard and stressful, and sad to watch the deterioration of loved ones, especially a mother or father, that always represent strength to us.
> I think I would definitely have passed on those sandwiches. lol


Yes it was hard as she was my rock, we were very close and she was an expert crafter, who taught me so much. She would have loved our wonderful Kpers. 
When we cleared out the house after she passed, I found very dodgy stinky sandwiches stashed away in kitchen cupboards and even some in the linen cupboard. In the care home, she went wandering in the next door garden and thought it was her own place. Her mind slipped back to her youth, and she thought the food came from a nearby farm. I miss her dearly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> socker boss


LOLOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like the Queen of Sole-Aretha!


LOL!!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

If I am repeating my story, just blame it on my old age. We had a hard time finding a park that had room for a double wide home so here we are. To our side was an empty lot. The manager told us that we didn't need to worry about putting a home there as it was a green space. Long behold, the manager was fired after 13 years on the job and I never learned why. Anyway, a few months ago a home appeared on the lot. It is a small lot so the home is very close to ours. Anyway, a few days after the man moved it he and a friend appeared at our door saying that when the electricity was hooked up the company did it backwards and he was getting charged for our power He doesn't speak much English so his friend did the talking. He came back a few days later with the same request. I said "no" and took the bill to the office and told them what he was doing. He had gone to the office and they agreed with me that his story didn't make sense. While all this was happening, I kept getting his mail. Come to find out the lot was un-numbered so they used our number and added an A to the address. Last I knew he had no mail box. I guess I didn't help matters because before I knew what was happening, I would just write "unknown at this address" and drop it back in the outgoing mail. Now he plays his music so loud that deaf me can hear it above my TV He also parks his truck on the grass, that I pay to mow. I took a picture of it and gave it to the office. 
It is so costly to move a double wide or we would have it moved. This park has not lived up to its promises, On the other had, the rest of the neighbors are fine. Quite, clean yards, etc. I am just griping. By the way, the personal in the office all are Spanish speaking with English as a second language so they understand my neighbor's language. End of rant!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have everything from viking to Roman to Norman to Medieval sites right here on my doorstep . Sons loved visiting all the castles when they were young . Its amazing how some of them are still fully standing afte rhundreds ir in some cases thousands of years, here is a few pictures of some of the castles


Those are lovely, I love castles, one day I'll get to see one up close and personal.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats good news, we knew she would???? but its a relief to here it from her


Lol, yes it was good to hear it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, hope your neighbor settles down. My husband is hard of hearing and likes to have t.v. AND radio playing very loud. Drives me crazy as I would like quiet and just listen to silence or birds. I do have very good ear plugs which i use. I also always take them to the movies because sound is so very loud there. With FM loud noise can actually be physically painful and I feel my skin hurting. Hugs to you, I pray your life will settle down and you can enjoy peaceful times knitting and with your family.

Margaret, welcome home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad she liked them, but I would have been very surprised if she hadn't. :sm02:


It was nice to hear how much she loved them. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A very quiet Friday morning here. I admit I did shed a tear when everyone had left. I know they are only 2 1/2 hours away, but I will miss having those 2 little guys popping in and yelling Nana?! Where are you??!! Saying hello and goodbye is part of life I guess. But at least they will be here for Thanksgiving! Thank you for all the kind words re the blanket. We are leaving sometime this afternoon for our daughters house about 3 hours away. The shower is tonight. I haven't been able to comment but did try to quickly read through - hope all those in need of healing get well soon, Matthews drawings are amazing as usual - so life like- for those who helped me post the photo, thank you! Those photos of the castles are gorgeous, reminds me of our vacation. Someday I will remember to post a few. Trust everyone will have a wonderful weekend.


Have a safe drive and wonderful time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, praying they will find solution to your pain. Hugs.
> Julie, so sad to think of you NOT knitting.


Well, Joy, if it is nerve damage- which it does feel like this time round, I don't want to make it even worse. Hopefully the MRI result will be through soon.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you finally get some answers Norma and more importantly treatment to help get rid of the pain


Yes, fingers crossed here for a diagnosis and treatment plan.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Julie, it’s sad to think of you not being comfortable knitting, but I can understand that you need to be careful not to aggravate any nerve/muscle problems. I hope you get your appointment soon and they sort it out. It must be so frustrating for you. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Julie, itâs sad to think of you not being comfortable knitting, but I can understand that you need to be careful not to aggravate any nerve/muscle problems. I hope you get your appointment soon and they sort it out. It must be so frustrating for you. Hugs.


Thanks, Lin! It has not been so bad this week, because I've been standing in for Margaret as she was helping out her brother, and driving back all that way across the continent. I lost track of where I had got up to at one point, so to be on the safe side I went right back to page 1 rather than miss out any one important. I think I was up to page 94 when I emailed the summary to Kate- so I hope no-one is left out inadvertently! Busy morning this morning, and of course we have had rain- although the cloud cover is lifting presently, and I can see a bright patch in the cloud.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is very sad- because there were major settlements around the Wairau Bar near Nelson, but they were on sand- and therefore utterly destroyed by Duff's bulldozing.


So sad to see the loss of historical relics, whether by accident or not.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have just had a phone call from the hospital to say I am being referred to a spine specialist. :sm24:


Keeping fingers crossed that you get some good answers and solutions.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Duke of Northumberland ( percy family) owns both Alnwick castle and Prudhoe Castle but i think he lives in Alnwick castle . Maybe she did grow up there as Im sure they still have people working for them who would live in , easy to mispronounce it . Nothing like how its spelt
> I love york , wouldnt like to live there as there oneway system is horrendous and the narrow streets are always filled with tourists but i do love to visit . Only takes an hour to get there so not far
> 
> Durham castle (3rd picture ) is owned by Durham university and students live there , can you imagine being a student and living and studying in such a place


They are all so pretty, being a student at Durham would be like living at Hogwarts. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think everyone got done harvesting, one neighbor by the skin of his teeth, just hours before the snow started.
> I think it must have been allergies as my nose isnt pouring this morning


Glad all the harvesting is done, and very glad that it seems to be just allergies.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Lin! It has not been so bad this week, because I've been standing in for Margaret as she was helping out her brother, and driving back all that way across the continent. I lost track of where I had got up to at one point, so to be on the safe side I went right back to page 1 rather than miss out any one important. I think I was up to page 94 when I emailed the summary to Kate- so I hope no-one is left out inadvertently! Busy morning this morning, and of course we have had rain- although the cloud cover is lifting presently, and I can see a bright patch in the cloud.


Lovely photo of two real characters! I guess the KTP has kept you rather busy and distracted you from your 'non-knitting'. I hope your rain stops. We are getting it now, along with foggy mornings, some of which last all day here in the islands. Luckily DH has arrived home this weekend as the mornings fog cleared by midday, and it was only light rain when he came in at 6pm. I won't see him for the next 3 weekends as he's globe trotting again - US twice and China.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So sad to see the loss of historical relics, whether by accident or not.


But so often the case where one culture does not share the values of the others around.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes it was hard as she was my rock, we were very close and she was an expert crafter, who taught me so much. She would have loved our wonderful Kpers.
> When we cleared out the house after she passed, I found very dodgy stinky sandwiches stashed away in kitchen cupboards and even some in the linen cupboard. In the care home, she went wandering in the next door garden and thought it was her own place. Her mind slipped back to her youth, and she thought the food came from a nearby farm. I miss her dearly.


Our childhood is usually a safe place, I think that that's why so many go back there, don't know about the sandwiches though, that's something I would have found in Christopher's room when he was little, he was notorious about hoarding food, as if I never fed him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Lovely photo of two real characters! I guess the KTP has kept you rather busy and distracted you from your 'non-knitting'. I hope your rain stops. We are getting it now, along with foggy mornings, some of which last all day here in the islands. Luckily DH has arrived home this weekend as the mornings fog cleared by midday, and it was only light rain when he came in at 6pm. I won't see him for the next 3 weekends as he's globe trotting again - US twice and China.


Golly he does get around! Yes it has been a distraction- but only that- I miss the sense of accomplishment.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's so very sad. After Mom's strokes, when she said she wanted to go home; she meant heaven.


Very sad, indeed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Such a tough age. Prayers continuing.


Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I went to a sign making party.


That is beautiful! I am sure his friend will treasure it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The lady that I made the socks for, called me this morning, she was thrilled with them and so excited to have them, made me so happy.
> I have cast on my latest challenge socks for the Nov/Dec MOCK and I'll do the lady's second pair in-between and get them done quickly.


I'm glad she was happy with the socks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary & Matthew, great signs
> The road wasn't great today, ice from here to highway, then blowing snow the rest of the way. They had salted when I came home & it was slushy in places. Really cold wind again & more snow, we must have at least 8"on the ground & it's settled some. I think winter is here
> I finished off 2 more I Spy quilt tops today so now have 5 needing quilted, once I get the kids coats made for Christmas I better get Quilting
> I hope I'm not getting a cold, my nose has poured like a tap all day, I guess better it's running than blocked sinuses


Brrr. I'm not ready for winter. Hope the roads are decent the next time you need to go out. Good you got 2 more quilts ready to quilt. Hope you aren't getting a cold. Don't forget the honey and cinnamon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have more parties at schools now days. I miss the days when it was homemade treats-can't trust that now. Our kids and grandkids only go to houses of people they know abd still we go through their buckets.


We have trunk or treat a lot of places, and grandkids go to known neighborhoods, accompanied by parents, and parents go through and check all the candy. They aren't allowed to do homemade treats here either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> So I had to take a progress picture of the drawing on Halloween. Matthew had part of the second eye drawn but it looked spooky.


I love seeing Matthew's artwork!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos. Great knitting, signs, and drawing.
> 
> I would like to ask for prayers/healing thoughts for my BFF Karen. I just found out she is in the hospital and will likely be there a few more days.


Saying prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So glad that Arriana is okay, that could have been much worse, poor kid.
> 
> I'm glad he was able to be released home, I hope he is doing much better.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> That one is cute and I had considered it but decided on this one. Seems pretty easy and going rather fast when I can work on it.
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/enchanting-unicorn


Cute! DD has done 2 different sizes. The one I linked to is the smaller one. I got lucky. She had the pattern right next to the couch!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a tough age for a lot of kids anymore, I sure hope he comes through it all fairly unscathed.


Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Glad Arriana was not seriously injured, and that DGS is home. Will continue prayers for him. 17 is a hard age
> 
> Ev


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> One of the ladies in our knit group has a mom in the nursing home here, and she just turned 102 a week or two ago, she remembers who B(DD) is, but she doesn't remember that her parents are deceased or her DH or anything, and B tells us the latest tales of her mom's dementia adventures. As she says, she can't change it, so laugh at what is really funny and don't take the rest personal, but last news was that her mom decided B should buy a long shotgun house and B and her DH, Mom, and her parents should all move in and live together and B can take care of them all. :sm23: I told B that at least her mom was sensible enough to request a one level house instead of a 2 story. :sm23:
> It's still a very hard thing to deal with though, and her DH is really needing to be in the nursing home too, but her DH said he'll quit eating if she puts him up there. :sm13:


Funny and sad. If the DH quits eating if he goes there, they will probably put in a feeding tube, and he won't have a choice.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Home safely. Tired now that I am home but other than that fine. Will keep reading here and join in again tomorrow on the new TP. In the meantime I will see if I can get a couple of digests read as read very few while away. Mind you it partly depends on how many of the 103 unread emails I need to deal with other than by deleting!


Good to see you are safely home!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have everything from viking to Roman to Norman to Medieval sites right here on my doorstep . Sons loved visiting all the castles when they were young . Its amazing how some of them are still fully standing afte rhundreds ir in some cases thousands of years, here is a few pictures of some of the castles


Beautiful. How many are lived in?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> They are all so pretty, being a student at Durham would be like living at Hogwarts. lol


The second picture , the one of Alnwick castle is were they filmed parts of the Harry potter films


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

meet me here. http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose-topic-screen?sectnum=11


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have just had a phone call from the hospital to say I am being referred to a spine specialist. :sm24:


good news. Hope you can get a good diagnosis and great treatment so you can soon be pain free.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> meet me here. http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose-topic-screen?sectnum=11


Sam, that link doesn't work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think everyone got done harvesting, one neighbor by the skin of his teeth, just hours before the snow started.
> I think it must have been allergies as my nose isnt pouring this morning


Good that the harvest is in, and you don't have a cold!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She said she was his daughter, she looked like and spoke like upper-class.


I love seeing these pictures!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful. How many are lived in?


Out of these 3 two are lived in , Prudhoe castle is now owned by English Heritage and only open to public visits


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> My late husband was told that and brought some back over 20 years ago, so they must have plenty.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The second picture , the one of Alnwick castle is were they filmed parts of the Harry potter films


Cool! So how do you pronounce Alnwick?


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Lin! It has not been so bad this week, because I've been standing in for Margaret as she was helping out her brother, and driving back all that way across the continent. I lost track of where I had got up to at one point, so to be on the safe side I went right back to page 1 rather than miss out any one important. I think I was up to page 94 when I emailed the summary to Kate- so I hope no-one is left out inadvertently! Busy morning this morning, and of course we have had rain- although the cloud cover is lifting presently, and I can see a bright patch in the cloud.


Handsome puppies!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Out of these 3 two are lived in , Prudhoe castle is now owned by English Heritage and only open to public visits


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Cool! So how do you pronounce Alnwick?


Annick


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Annick


Well, I never would have gotten it correct! No "L" sound at all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i used to watch japanese scifi movies (dubbed) - they were so funny - people running around being eaten by numerous freaks of nature. they were so bad which was what made it fun to watch. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I watched Tremors again over the weekend. Love that campy monster movie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i used to watch japanese scifi movies (dubbed) - they were so funny - people running around being eaten by numerous freaks of nature. they were so bad which was what made it fun to watch. --- sam


Sam your link to the new tp isnt working


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sam your link to the new tp isnt working


I've PMed him, but I don't think he's seen it yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try this site. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-505041-1.html


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> try this site. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-505041-1.html


That works! I had a minor panic when I realised that with our clocks changing you were now posting at 9pm (my time) not 11pm as I had thought! :sm12: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is such wonderful news!


 :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> About time! Should have happened months ago, hope you don't have to wait too long for the appointment


I was led to understand it will be sooner rather than later.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you finally get some answers Norma and more importantly treatment to help get rid of the pain


Thank you, Sonja.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, praying they will find solution to your pain. Hugs.
> Julie, so sad to think of you NOT knitting.


Thank you, Joy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> Yes, fingers crossed here for a diagnosis and treatment plan.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Lin! It has not been so bad this week, because I've been standing in for Margaret as she was helping out her brother, and driving back all that way across the continent. I lost track of where I had got up to at one point, so to be on the safe side I went right back to page 1 rather than miss out any one important. I think I was up to page 94 when I emailed the summary to Kate- so I hope no-one is left out inadvertently! Busy morning this morning, and of course we have had rain- although the cloud cover is lifting presently, and I can see a bright patch in the cloud.


They are lovely together :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Keeping fingers crossed that you get some good answers and solutions.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> good news. Hope you can get a good diagnosis and great treatment so you can soon be pain free.


Thanks, Tami.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But so often the case where one culture does not share the values of the others around.


There was a news story a few months back about ISIS blowing up religious sites from 12 th century I think it was. How stupid!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have trunk or treat a lot of places, and grandkids go to known neighborhoods, accompanied by parents, and parents go through and check all the candy. They aren't allowed to do homemade treats here either.


What a sad thing for society that people can't be trusted to make treats for kids. We used to get lots of popcorn balls, Rice Krispie treats & puffed wheat cake & I often sent popcorn balls to the school with my kids


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Funny and sad. If the DH quits eating if he goes there, they will probably put in a feeding tube, and he won't have a choice.


I would think he could refuse a feeding tube, I know I sure would.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Annick


You'd wonder how they get that from the spelling.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> If I am repeating my story, just blame it on my old age. We had a hard time finding a park that had room for a double wide home so here we are. To our side was an empty lot. The manager told us that we didn't need to worry about putting a home there as it was a green space. Long behold, the manager was fired after 13 years on the job and I never learned why. Anyway, a few months ago a home appeared on the lot. It is a small lot so the home is very close to ours. Anyway, a few days after the man moved it he and a friend appeared at our door saying that when the electricity was hooked up the company did it backwards and he was getting charged for our power He doesn't speak much English so his friend did the talking. He came back a few days later with the same request. I said "no" and took the bill to the office and told them what he was doing. He had gone to the office and they agreed with me that his story didn't make sense. While all this was happening, I kept getting his mail. Come to find out the lot was un-numbered so they used our number and added an A to the address. Last I knew he had no mail box. I guess I didn't help matters because before I knew what was happening, I would just write "unknown at this address" and drop it back in the outgoing mail. Now he plays his music so loud that deaf me can hear it above my TV He also parks his truck on the grass, that I pay to mow. I took a picture of it and gave it to the office.
> It is so costly to move a double wide or we would have it moved. This park has not lived up to its promises, On the other had, the rest of the neighbors are fine. Quite, clean yards, etc. I am just griping. By the way, the personal in the office all are Spanish speaking with English as a second language so they understand my neighbor's language. End of rant!


Sorry to hear this Railyn. You sure don't need this aggravation. I hope the management will sort it out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Lin! It has not been so bad this week, because I've been standing in for Margaret as she was helping out her brother, and driving back all that way across the continent. I lost track of where I had got up to at one point, so to be on the safe side I went right back to page 1 rather than miss out any one important. I think I was up to page 94 when I emailed the summary to Kate- so I hope no-one is left out inadvertently! Busy morning this morning, and of course we have had rain- although the cloud cover is lifting presently, and I can see a bright patch in the cloud.


Nice photo of your two but I can see that Rufus was showing his age.


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

Normaedern, I am praying for you. Spines aren't any fun. Railyn, I have an obnoxious neighbor also. Mostly, I ignore him. My husband has hearing difficulties and I found a wireless headset for the TV. He could listen at whatever volume he wanted, and it blocked out all extraneous noise. Since you are having that grass mowed, forward the bill to the owner (not the manager) and explain that he needs to pay for the grass cutting because your neighbor parks there and high grass can bring on rats and snakes, which the health department wouldn't like. The owner may not even know the lot is occupied.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> One of the ladies in our knit group has a mom in the nursing home here, and she just turned 102 a week or two ago, she remembers who B(DD) is, but she doesn't remember that her parents are deceased or her DH or anything, and B tells us the latest tales of her mom's dementia adventures. As she says, she can't change it, so laugh at what is really funny and don't take the rest personal, but last news was that her mom decided B should buy a long shotgun house and B and her DH, Mom, and her parents should all move in and live together and B can take care of them all. :sm23: I told B that at least her mom was sensible enough to request a one level house instead of a 2 story. :sm23:
> It's still a very hard thing to deal with though, and her DH is really needing to be in the nursing home too, but her DH said he'll quit eating if she puts him up there. :sm13:


A local KP Friend has been to visit her MIL in NZ. When asked no she doesn't see Bruce, he lives in Australia now you know? This as Bruce is sitting next to her. We were saying the same thing about having to laugh. 
Also see her at Guild where I was afternoon until I got a call from Vickynasking if I could come and look after Elizabeth as Brett needs to go to emergency. In a lot of pain especially chest area so I am now at Vicky's place. Elizabeth is currently sleeping so chance to catch up here maybe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad you're back home safely. Not surprising you're tired, how many miles did you drive?


Around 1500 kms/930 miles. So around 500 kms a day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> A local KP Friend has been to visit her MIL in NZ. When asked no she doesn't see Bruce, he lives in Australia now you know? This as Bruce is sitting next to her. We were saying the same thing about having to laugh.
> Also see her at Guild where I was afternoon until I got a call from Vickynasking if I could come and look after Elizabeth as Brett needs to go to emergency. In a lot of pain especially chest area so I am now at Vicky's place. Elizabeth is currently sleeping so chance to catch up here maybe.


Hoping it is not anything serious.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Great pics, Sonja. The year we lived in England, we traveled every weekend. We saw so many wonderful places. We bought a big AA book and would just pick an area and go. This was in the early 70s. At that time we were able to walk in and around Stonehenge. Now I understand it's all fence off. I have great memories of that year. Couldn't pick a favorite place but loved Wales.


Walked all around Stonehenge in 1978, in the 90s it was fenced off.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hope Brett is okay.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you finally get some answers Norma and more importantly treatment to help get rid of the pain


Ditto from me too.... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> A local KP Friend has been to visit her MIL in NZ. When asked no she doesn't see Bruce, he lives in Australia now you know? This as Bruce is sitting next to her. We were saying the same thing about having to laugh.
> Also see her at Guild where I was afternoon until I got a call from Vickynasking if I could come and look after Elizabeth as Brett needs to go to emergency. In a lot of pain especially chest area so I am now at Vicky's place. Elizabeth is currently sleeping so chance to catch up here maybe.


Oh dear., I hope he is ok and and easy fix.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You'd wonder how they get that from the spelling.


Ok, so how would you say
a) Worcester. England. "Wuster"
B) Milngavie. Scotland. "MulGai". Stress on 2nd syllable pronounced like guy

That's how I say them, in my northern accent, but it's quite confusing. There's lots of others eg Cholmondley (chumley) and in Channel Islands there are so many Norman French names pronounced in weird ways!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> A local KP Friend has been to visit her MIL in NZ. When asked no she doesn't see Bruce, he lives in Australia now you know? This as Bruce is sitting next to her. We were saying the same thing about having to laugh.
> Also see her at Guild where I was afternoon until I got a call from Vickynasking if I could come and look after Elizabeth as Brett needs to go to emergency. In a lot of pain especially chest area so I am now at Vicky's place. Elizabeth is currently sleeping so chance to catch up here maybe.


I do hope it's not serious. You don't get a chance to rest do you?


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

In Texas there is a town Mexia, pronounced "muh hay us', stress on "hay". In New York there is a "how-ston" street, but people in the city with the same name pronounce it "hyew-stun". I've seen street Welsh street signs and I think it must be pretty easy there to spot someone who isn't local.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dmme said:


> Normaedern, I am praying for you. Spines aren't any fun. Railyn, I have an obnoxious neighbor also. Mostly, I ignore him. My husband has hearing difficulties and I found a wireless headset for the TV. He could listen at whatever volume he wanted, and it blocked out all extraneous noise. Since you are having that grass mowed, forward the bill to the owner (not the manager) and explain that he needs to pay for the grass cutting because your neighbor parks there and high grass can bring on rats and snakes, which the health department wouldn't like. The owner may not even know the lot is occupied.


Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> Ok, so how would you say
> a) Worcester. England. "Wuster"
> B) Milngavie. Scotland. "MulGai". Stress on 2nd syllable pronounced like guy
> 
> That's how I say them, in my northern accent, but it's quite confusing. There's lots of others eg Cholmondley (chumley) and in Channel Islands there are so many Norman French names pronounced in weird ways!


Just to add Belvoir pronounced Beaver :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dmme said:


> In Texas there is a town Mexia, pronounced "muh hay us', stress on "hay". In New York there is a "how-ston" street, but people in the city with the same name pronounce it "hyew-stun". I've seen street Welsh street signs and I think it must be pretty easy there to spot someone who isn't local.


Living in Wales I can voucher for that!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Ok, so how would you say
> a) Worcester. England. "Wuster"
> B) Milngavie. Scotland. "MulGai". Stress on 2nd syllable pronounced like guy
> 
> That's how I say them, in my northern accent, but it's quite confusing. There's lots of others eg Cholmondley (chumley) and in Channel Islands there are so many Norman French names pronounced in weird ways!


 :sm24: So many to get tripped up on!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

And we have St. Florian pronounced Flo-Reen


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so cool - may we see yours when you are finished? please. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Ive started knitting this , either I've gone wrong somewhere or this postbox is a lot bigger than I thought. It does not give the diameter just the height of 12 inches. Oh well I'll squeeze it in somethere just not on the mantle


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how cute was that. --- sam



dmme said:


> I had the cutest trick-or-treater. He was 3 or 4 and was wearing a football jersey. (He told me which player he was, but I've forgotten.) His dad was with him and this was obviously a hurry-up costume his dad had thrown together. My black cat Zander met them at the door with me. The little fellow asked if my cat were going trick-or-treating and I told him no, that my cat didn't have anyone to go with and was a 'fraidy cat. The little boy said that Zander could come with him and his dad (I thought his dad was going to faint for a minute), but I said I needed Zander to help me answer the door. So the little boy thought for a minute and then said he would come back to share the candy he collected. I wanted to keep him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hose were very funny - thanks for sharing. --- sam



budasha said:


> A
> Geezer truths:
> 
> 1.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely blanket. --- sam



Maatje said:


> Finished the blanket on time! It's drying and blocking. Kids and grand kids all slowly leaving for their respective homes. Was a fun chaotic hectic week with people coming and going. It sure will be quiet here!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and healing thoughts on their way. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos. Great knitting, signs, and drawing.
> 
> I would like to ask for prayers/healing thoughts for my BFF Karen. I just found out she is in the hospital and will likely be there a few more days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you sonja - i love castles. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> We have everything from viking to Roman to Norman to Medieval sites right here on my doorstep . Sons loved visiting all the castles when they were young . Its amazing how some of them are still fully standing afte rhundreds ir in some cases thousands of years, here is a few pictures of some of the castles


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

DMME..welcoome.
Best people in the world visit and chat here.
Ordered a book from Amazon, Used, of the Penny writer. Had not heard of her.
I like mysteries and thrillers a la Ruth Rendell, Kellerman, etc. I used to like Patterson, and he does enormous good works for underpriviledged children, but they are so formulaic to me now, I don't read him anymore. Michael Connelly, I really like too. enjoy, so many interesting people here!! TTFN


----------

